# A new thread for renewed RM love including OS bags!



## Shelby33

By OS I mean bags that were made before siggy HW and made in US. However ALL BAGS WELCOME!


----------



## Antonia

Get ready girls!!!


----------



## Antonia

This is my current collection.... I have a new to me one on the way.   Will update later!  I have a group shot, and separate interior shots.


----------



## Antonia

Here are the interior pics of the O/S bags!


----------



## Antonia

The stonewash sage color is so hard to capture in pictures.   It's so beautiful in person!  Also the blue BW is hard to capture the true color.


----------



## Shelby33

Here are my OS MAMs, except for evergreen and saddle I will post later. 


Brown/white bw paisley lining


Cognac, CC lining


Midnight/pewter
T


Tomato, FDL lining


BBW, mosaic lining. 
All have brass hardware except for the midnight/pewter.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Here are the interior pics of the O/S bags!


Gorgeous!!! What color is the top one?


----------



## Shelby33

I only have one OS mini nikki and one full size


Wine, brass HW, mosaic lining 


Seafoam? Brass HW, CC lining


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Gorgeous!!! What color is the top one?


It looks like a cream/off white color but I don't know the official name.  The leather is so amazing on that one!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I only have one OS mini nikki and one full size
> View attachment 4743786
> 
> Wine, brass HW, mosaic lining
> View attachment 4743787
> 
> Seafoam? Brass HW, CC lining


Beautiful collection of old school RM's!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Beautiful collection of old school RM's!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Antonia

Remember everyone would do a Minkie pile??  I think I'll do that right now!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Remember everyone would do a Minkie pile??  I think I'll do that right now!!


Yes I loved those!!!


----------



## Antonia

Minkie pile!!!!!!


----------



## Shelby33

I have a bunch more to add once grandson naps.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Minkie pile!!!!!!


Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Beautiful!!!!


Thanks Shelby33!!


----------



## Shelby33

MA Hobo in dark chocolate (I believe lambskin) and lining


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> MA Hobo in dark chocolate (I believe lambskin) and lining
> View attachment 4743799
> 
> View attachment 4743800


WOW now that's another super rare one...the MA hobo!  I looove the lining!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> WOW now that's another super rare one...the MA hobo!  I looove the lining!!


I just love this bag. The leather is so beautiful and soft. The lining is so pretty too. Imagine a Nikki in this?


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I just love this bag. The leather is so beautiful and soft. The lining is so pretty too. Imagine a Nikki in this?


OMG, I would die!


----------



## Shelby33

I think royal? MAB


Did I do this one? Black SW MAB fld


Dark grey Matinee, b/w floral


----------



## Antonia

OMG, @Shelby33 these are fabulous!!


----------



## Antonia

Ok, so this bag was scheduled to arrive Monday,  but she couldn't wait to get to her new forever home!!   Welcome my new to me MAB with the pebbliest smooshy leather, long finished tassels, aged brass hardware and candy cane lining with blue zipper track!!!  Although I didn't need another black MAB, she was the ultimate steal!!!!


----------



## Antonia

Side by side black MAB o/s vs newer o/s


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> The stonewash sage color is so hard to capture in pictures.   It's so beautiful in person!  Also the blue BW is hard to capture the true color.


I rehomed all my MAMs but I'd still be tempted by a stonewash one


----------



## shesnochill

Antonia said:


> Minkie pile!!!!!!


Omg #MinkiePile


----------



## shesnochill

Antonia said:


> Side by side black MAB o/s vs newer o/s


OS FTW


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> I think royal? MAB
> View attachment 4743835
> 
> Did I do this one? Black SW MAB fld
> View attachment 4743836
> 
> Dark grey Matinee, b/w floral
> View attachment 4743837


This Mattie is so smooooooooooshy!!!! It’s almost making me want to keep a Mattie.


----------



## lightwave

annaversary said:


> This Mattie is so smooooooooooshy!!!! It’s almost making me want to keep a Mattie.


You should! You and the Mattie go together so well in your pics.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> OMG, @Shelby33 these are fabulous!!


Thank you!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Side by side black MAB o/s vs newer o/s


Both beautiful!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Ok, so this bag was scheduled to arrive Monday,  but she couldn't wait to get to her new forever home!!   Welcome my new to me MAB with the pebbliest smooshy leather, long finished tassels, aged brass hardware and candy cane lining with blue zipper track!!!  Although I didn't need another black MAB, she was the ultimate steal!!!!


I think I came VERY close to buying this!
It's gorgeous!!


----------



## Shelby33

Evergreen resort 07


Lining of saddle MAM top pic


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> MA Hobo in dark chocolate (I believe lambskin) and lining
> View attachment 4743799
> 
> View attachment 4743800



I always wondered why RM never made more of the Morning After Hobo. I freaking love that style and I am so surprised and sad I never got my hands on one! It is literally one of the best functional styled bags IMO. I wish RM continued to focus on improving or expanding the Morning After line; instead of XYZ.

God that interior lining is just beautiful.


----------



## shesnochill

lightwave said:


> You should! You and the Mattie go together so well in your pics.


You're too sweet @lightwave. I love the Matinee/Mattie overall as a bag but I've come to realize I find it too heavy and not easily functional for me. 

I may reconsider now though after seeing this photo from @Shelby33!!


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> I always wondered why RM never made more of the Morning After Hobo. I freaking love that style and I am so surprised and sad I never got my hands on one! It is literally one of the best functional styled bags IMO. I wish RM continued to focus on improving or expanding the Morning After line; instead of XYZ.
> 
> God that interior lining is just beautiful.


I "think" there is a black one on PM for around 36.00 but don't know the lining.


----------



## Shelby33

Ok the rest. Here are my "middle school" MABs
Light grey, blue/cream lining, sig hardware


Choc/brown BW, b/w floral lining


The next one is my least favorite bag. I love the color, but the leather isn't great on this one. Black&white dash lining


----------



## Shelby33

I think I have a couple of middle school MAMs, both have blue/cream lining.
Periwinkle /black bw


Dark brown, siggy HW blue/cream lining
Will have to get a picture of my black cat mam


----------



## Shelby33

Now the middle school Nikkis. First one is periwinkle, lambskin, mixed HW, sent to me by a really sweet TPFer just because I was going through a rough time. So this one is my favorite Nikki.


This is Navy Luxe, siggy HW, lambskin 


Teal Nikki, b/w floral, lambskin

Grape Nikki, lambskin, b/w floral. This is in full sun but it is more purple than this.


Flat Iron Grey, mixed HW, b/w floral


I also had a periwinkle mini nikki, but after I got the full size, I gave it to my mom.


----------



## Shelby33

These are the stragglers. More recent bags. 
Cupid in Violet


Easy Rider Devote. I love this bag, the leather is nice and it's one of the most comfortable and functional. 
Bad picture though. 


I also have a black cat MAC, my only MAC, somewhere.


----------



## Antonia

annaversary said:


> I always wondered why RM never made more of the Morning After Hobo. I freaking love that style and I am so surprised and sad I never got my hands on one! It is literally one of the best functional styled bags IMO. I wish RM continued to focus on improving or expanding the Morning After line; instead of XYZ.
> Yes, totally agree about expanding on those bags.  The XYZ bags are nothing special.....
> God that interior lining is just beautiful.





Shelby33 said:


> I think I came VERY close to buying this!
> It's gorgeous!!


Really?   The seller didn't have it listed as a MAB and didn't get back to me with measurements so it was hard to tell the size from the pics but I decided that for the price, I didn't care!  I'm surprised someone hadn't bought it before me so I guess it was meant to be mine!


----------



## Antonia

annaversary said:


> I always wondered why RM never made more of the Morning After Hobo. I freaking love that style and I am so surprised and sad I never got my hands on one! It is literally one of the best functional styled bags IMO. I wish RM continued to focus on improving or expanding the Morning After line; instead of XYZ.
> 
> God that interior lining is just beautiful.


Agreed about the XYZ comment.   Those classic bags are unmatched!!!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> These are the stragglers. More recent bags.
> Cupid in Violet
> View attachment 4744591
> 
> Easy Rider Devote. I love this bag, the leather is nice and it's one of the most comfortable and functional.
> Bad picture though.
> View attachment 4744592
> 
> I also have a black cat MAC, my only MAC, somewhere.


Wow, you have a very extensive and amazing collection Shelby33!!!   I think I need a full size O/S Nikki in my collection !!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Really?   The seller didn't have it listed as a MAB and didn't get back to me with measurements so it was hard to tell the size from the pics but I decided that for the price, I didn't care!  I'm surprised someone hadn't bought it before me so I guess it was meant to be mine!


If it was the one on PM, yes!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Wow, you have a very extensive and amazing collection Shelby33!!!   I think I need a full size O/S Nikki in my collection !!!!


It took me a long time to find one! But the ones with the blue /cream lining have great leather too!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> These are the stragglers. More recent bags.
> Cupid in Violet
> View attachment 4744591
> 
> Easy Rider Devote. I love this bag, the leather is nice and it's one of the most comfortable and functional.
> Bad picture though.
> View attachment 4744592
> 
> I also have a black cat MAC, my only MAC, somewhere.


nice.  I like that easy rider bag (though it probably wouldn't work for me organization-wise)
My only remaining RM bags are two Cupids.  Both have the outside zip on the back side which I like.  Cupid is more functional for me though looking at some of these pics and the prices being so low now, I'm thinking.  Hmm


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> nice.  I like that easy rider bag (though it probably wouldn't work for me organization-wise)
> My only remaining RM bags are two Cupids.  Both have the outside zip on the back side which I like.  Cupid is more functional for me though looking at some of these pics and the prices being so low now, I'm thinking.  Hmm


I love the older Cupids with the back zipper.


----------



## Shelby33

Black Cat MAM


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Black Cat MAM
> View attachment 4744802



I've had both this in the MAM and the MAB and sold both!   This is stunning!!


----------



## Antonia

So, I just went through my old selling dashboard on Bonanza...remember everyone used to buy and sell on there like crazy?  I'm going to post some of my amazing bags that have sold....I'm so sad...I want most of these back!!


----------



## Antonia

one more close up of the Mattie


----------



## Antonia

Another mattie...


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> I've had both this in the MAM and the MAB and sold both!   This is stunning!!


I've had a few (four I think) MAMs.  I've toyed with the idea of a full size MA because I thought maybe they would slouch more and be better as a shoulder bag.  But when I've tried them on at the store they kinda looked like luggage (so large).  your thoughts?


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> I've had a few (four I think) MAMs.  I've toyed with the idea of a full size MA because I thought maybe they would slouch more and be better as a shoulder bag.  But when I've tried them on at the store they kinda looked like luggage (so large).  your thoughts?


When stuffed, it looks like small luggage....well that's the whole idea of the Morning After Bag is it was intended to be an overnight bag...that's where the name came from.  I just love them.  If you're a very petite person, it probably would look like luggage on you. I'm 5'5" and sm/med build and I don't feel that's it's too big looking.


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> When stuffed, it looks like small luggage....well that's the whole idea of the Morning After Bag is it was intended to be an overnight bag...that's where the name came from.  I just love them.  If you're a very petite person, it probably would look like luggage on you. I'm 5'5" and sm/med build and I don't feel that's it's too big looking.


good to know
I'm not tiny - 5'4" and I wear at least a two inch heel most of the time
thanks

would you say it carries any better on the shoulder (using the handles) than the MAM?


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> good to know
> I'm not tiny - 5'4" and I wear at least a two inch heel most of the time
> thanks
> 
> would you say it carries any better on the shoulder (using the handles) than the MAM?


So, I just measured both of my bags handles and they are the exact same length and I also tried both on my shoulder and they both felt the same, I didn't notice any difference.  I personally prefer to carry this bag by my hands or the crook of my arm.  If you can't find one with the extra shoulder strap, you can always attach a leather strap from another handbag.  I've tried it before as long as the strap is close in color, nobody will be able to tell that the strap doesn't belong to the bag.


----------



## Antonia

I found pics of my older 'Minkie Pile' of bags I no longer have.    Those colors though......


----------



## laurenrr

Antonia said:


> So, I just went through my old selling dashboard on Bonanza...remember everyone used to buy and sell on there like crazy?  I'm going to post some of my amazing bags that have sold....I'm so sad...I want most of these back!!


Omgosh these are amazing and you gave me the idea to check my old bonanzle account! I had forgotten all about the elephant matinee i sold, now that is one i wish i still had, among many others   also a black haze mam and several mini beloveds.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> one more close up of the Mattie


Ooooh this Mattie!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I found pics of my older 'Minkie Pile' of bags I no longer have.    Those colors though......


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> Omgosh these are amazing and you gave me the idea to check my old bonanzle account! I had forgotten all about the elephant matinee i sold, now that is one i wish i still had, among many others   also a black haze mam and several mini beloveds.


Remember how nobody eanted that color, then EVERYONE wanted it? Talk about a sleeper color!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> So, I just measured both of my bags handles and they are the exact same length and I also tried both on my shoulder and they both felt the same, I didn't notice any difference.  I personally prefer to carry this bag by my hands or the crook of my arm.  If you can't find one with the extra shoulder strap, you can always attach a leather strap from another handbag.  I've tried it before as long as the strap is close in color, nobody will be able to tell that the strap doesn't belong to the bag.


I think the mixed hardware added a tiny bit of length too. For some reason, my MABS seem more comfortable, but they are older and handles could have stretched. Since mine are all preloved to different degrees, they all have different measurements.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Ooooh this Mattie!!


Agreed....so scrumptious!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I've had both this in the MAM and the MAB and sold both!   This is stunning!!


Thanks. I looked for this for so long!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I've had a few (four I think) MAMs.  I've toyed with the idea of a full size MA because I thought maybe they would slouch more and be better as a shoulder bag.  But when I've tried them on at the store they kinda looked like luggage (so large).  your thoughts?


I am a bit over 5' and maybe 110. I have 4 MABS, but I don't think they look like luggage. A lot depends on how much you put in it, and what kind of leather it has. It does slouch in on itself. In a stiff leather, or if stuffed full, it does look big.


----------



## rutabaga

Antonia said:


> So, I just went through my old selling dashboard on Bonanza...remember everyone used to buy and sell on there like crazy?  I'm going to post some of my amazing bags that have sold....I'm so sad...I want most of these back!!



I sold a purple MAC on Bonanza! It was a gift from my now DH. I really miss the OS RM bags, this thread is taking me down memory lane!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> So, I just measured both of my bags handles and they are the exact same length and I also tried both on my shoulder and they both felt the same, I didn't notice any difference.  I personally prefer to carry this bag by my hands or the crook of my arm.  If you can't find one with the extra shoulder strap, you can always attach a leather strap from another handbag.  I've tried it before as long as the strap is close in color, nobody will be able to tell that the strap doesn't belong to the bag.


I'm actually thinking that with the prices now, it might be fun to look for a full size MAB.  But so many sellers from my experience don't know what they are selling.  So it would be easy to get a MAM when you want a MAB (guess you'd have to make sure you get measurements).  And if you find someone who is knowledgeable and has something like a full size MA with great OS leather, they're going to want more for it.  That's what a saw a couple of years ago anyway.  May have changed now.


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> I'm actually thinking that with the prices now, it might be fun to look for a full size MAB.  But so many sellers from my experience don't know what they are selling.  So it would be easy to get a MAM when you want a MAB (guess you'd have to make sure you get measurements).  And if you find someone who is knowledgeable and has something like a full size MA with great OS leather, they're going to want more for it.  That's what a saw a couple of years ago anyway.  May have changed now.


Go for it!!!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I'm actually thinking that with the prices now, it might be fun to look for a full size MAB.  But so many sellers from my experience don't know what they are selling.  So it would be easy to get a MAM when you want a MAB (guess you'd have to make sure you get measurements).  And if you find someone who is knowledgeable and has something like a full size MA with great OS leather, they're going to want more for it.  That's what a saw a couple of years ago anyway.  May have changed now.


It is a MAB if there are 3 interior slip pockets opposite the interior zippered pocket. If there are 2 slip pockets, it's a MAM.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> It is a MAB if there are 3 interior slip pockets opposite the interior zippered pocket. If there are 2 slip pockets, it's a MAM.


good to know
thanks


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> It is a MAB if there are 3 interior slip pockets opposite the interior zippered pocket. If there are 2 slip pockets, it's a MAM.


I did a quick search and found a few on Poshmark.  some wanted three or four hundred dollars.  Nice if you can get it but I think they're dreaming.  there was one that looked pretty nice (dark blue) for cheap.......just window shopping for now
seems like it might be hard to find a stonewash one unless you're an expert.  the sellers who have one and know what it is would want too much I think


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> I did a quick search and found a few on Poshmark.  some wanted three or four hundred dollars.  Nice if you can get it but I think they're dreaming.  there was one that looked pretty nice (dark blue) for cheap.......just window shopping for now
> seems like it might be hard to find a stonewash one unless you're an expert.  the sellers who have one and know what it is would want too much I think


I agree!  There's a Royal BBW MAB that @Shelby33 mentioned she liked and I noticed the seller has it on there for $380?!!?  Although it's 'new with tags' but still!


----------



## Antonia

When RM was 'HOT' her prices were about $500-$600 range, weren't they?  Now her prices are in the $300 range  which is more attainable but the leathers are plastic-y and styles aren't classic.  Towards the end of that original era, a lot of people weren't willing to spend that much for an RM bag but honestly, if she just dropped the price to $400-450 (max) range but kept the leathers in that high end range, a lot of us would still be shopping for new bags.  You know that saying, 'everything old is new again'?  _PLEASE BRING BACK THE CLASSIC BAGS AND LEATHERS!!!!!!!!!!_   I know a lot of us would come back for this!!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> When RM was 'HOT' her prices were about $500-$600 range, weren't they?  Now her prices are in the $300 range  which is more attainable but the leathers are plastic-y and styles aren't classic.  Towards the end of that original era, a lot of people weren't willing to spend that much for an RM bag but honestly, if she just dropped the price to $400-450 (max) range but kept the leathers in that high end range, a lot of us would still be shopping for new bags.  You know that saying, 'everything old is new again'?  _PLEASE BRING BACK THE CLASSIC BAGS AND LEATHERS!!!!!!!!!!_   I know a lot of us would come back for this!!


yes, same with Botkier.  they used to have nice leather and good quality.  now they're borderline junk IMO.  guess these companies made business decisions.  but in the case of either of these two, I'd take an old one over a new one any day.


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> I agree!  There's a Royal BBW MAB that @Shelby33 mentioned she liked and I noticed the seller has it on there for $380?!!?  Although it's 'new with tags' but still!


that's the problem I think.  some of the sellers with "special" bags like basketweave believe they're worth a lot and you can't get that money now


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> that's the problem I think.  some of the sellers with "special" bags like basketweave believe they're worth a lot and you can't get that money now


I don't even think a die hard fan will spend that much, so the bags in that range will just sit there.  It's one thing to buy from RM, and another to buy on EBay/Poshmark, etc.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I don't even think a die hard fan will spend that much, so the bags in that range will just sit there.  It's one thing to buy from RM, and another to buy on EBay/Poshmark, etc.


I won't pay that much. No way. But the old bags do come up on PM frequently, you just have to keep looking. I got my white/brown BW and navy Luxe nikki for 35 each.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I won't pay that much. No way. But the old bags do come up on PM frequently, you just have to keep looking. I got my white/brown BW and navy Luxe nikki for 35 each.


wow
VG condition?


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I won't pay that much. No way. But the old bags do come up on PM frequently, you just have to keep looking. I got my white/brown BW and navy Luxe nikki for 35 each.


OMG those are crazy good deals!  Well, my newest MAB was only $30 on PM!!!!  I hit the jackpot!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> OMG those are crazy good deals!  Well, my newest MAB was only $30 on PM!!!!  I hit the jackpot!


at those prices even if the condition isn't quite as good as described you don't have much to lose


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> at those prices even if the condition isn't quite as good as described you don't have much to lose


Exactly!!  My bag is 8.5 out of 10.  No wear or tear on the corners...the handles have softened but they're still great, not bent!!   The bent handles always irked me....the bag can look totally great everywhere and the bent handles are the deal breaker.


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Exactly!!  My bag is 8.5 out of 10.  No wear or tear on the corners...the handles have softened but they're still great, not bent!!   The bent handles always irked me....the bag can look totally great everywhere and the bent handles are the deal breaker.


any bag that's several years old with no corner is saying something


----------



## Jeepgurl76

I went from buying LV bags and accessories back to RM so I haven’t really haven’t put myself on a bag budget but I would like to lol if I want the bag bad enough I’ll buy it. Depending on what bags they are the quality is there so that’s worth it to me. The resale value isn’t there unfortunately or it’s a good thing lol so I’m careful And I try to make sure if I do over spend on a bag it’s gonna be a keeper.


----------



## lightwave

I've gotten my RMs at really great prices. My Matties were around $30 each, give or take,  and they are in like new condition, even the hardware has no scratches. I've gotten Nikkis for around $18 to $28 and same for the MAM/MABs. I only buy a bag that's in great condition...don't want to buy used junk. So those were great deals. The used market prices for a lot of brands are just not there anymore, which is good for us buyers.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

lightwave said:


> I've gotten my RMs at really great prices. My Matties were around $30 each, give or take,  and they are in like new condition, even the hardware has no scratches. I've gotten Nikkis for around $18 to $28 and same for the MAM/MABs. I only buy a bag that's in great condition...don't want to buy used junk. So those were great deals. The used market prices for a lot of brands are just not there anymore, which is good for us buyers.


Those are awesome deals!! The other day I saw a Mattie sold brand new for $42  on Mercari was an orange color I was looking for but the seller listed it as a Mab bag. So it feels like also to find those great deals it requires a lot of searching lol


----------



## sdkitty

lightwave said:


> I've gotten my RMs at really great prices. My Matties were around $30 each, give or take,  and they are in like new condition, even the hardware has no scratches. I've gotten Nikkis for around $18 to $28 and same for the MAM/MABs. I only buy a bag that's in great condition...don't want to buy used junk. So those were great deals. The used market prices for a lot of brands are just not there anymore, which is good for us buyers.



yes, it's great for buyers sad for sellers
where have you found yours


Carrieshaver said:


> Those are awesome deals!! The other day I saw a Mattie sold brand new for $42  on Mercari was an orange color I was looking for but the seller listed it as a Mab bag. So it feels like also to find those great deals it requires a lot of searching lol


yes and so many sellers don't know what they have.  I had looked for a botkier trigger a while back.  I wanted an older one.   none of the sellers I contacted were original owners or knew the age of their bags.  I bought one and returned it as it was a mini size.  fortunately it was a large seller who accepted returns and I think paid return shipping.  I finally did get one in excellent condition for a good price (not as good as you guys are talking about but around $60 I think)


----------



## Jeepgurl76

sdkitty said:


> yes, it's great for buyers sad for sellers
> where have you found yours
> 
> yes and so many sellers don't know what they have.  I had looked for a botkier trigger a while back.  I wanted an older one.   none of the sellers I contacted were original owners or knew the age of their bags.  I bought one and returned it as it was a mini size.  fortunately it was a large seller who accepted returns and I think paid return shipping.  I finally did get one in excellent condition for a good price (not as good as you guys are talking about but around $60 I think)



My daily search is Bonanza, Poshmark, eBay and Mercari lol I haven’t been finding those great deals except for one bag. I’ve way over spent on some of my bags but I don’t care I just love them!! I don’t want to pay the high price retail but I don’t want to pay Rock bottom for a new like bag either I guess.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Exactly!!  My bag is 8.5 out of 10.  No wear or tear on the corners...the handles have softened but they're still great, not bent!!   The bent handles always irked me....the bag can look totally great everywhere and the bent handles are the deal breaker.


I'll have to start a new thread but you can somewhat fix that yourself.


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> My daily search is Bonanza, Poshmark, eBay and Mercari lol I haven’t been finding those great deals except for one bag. I’ve way over spent on some of my bags but I don’t care I just love them!! I don’t want to pay the high price retail but I don’t want to pay Rock bottom for a new like bag either I guess.


Oh also, I use shoe creams to bring back color, Tarrago or Moneysworth Best are my favorites. They're on Amazon. Tons of colors.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> wow
> VG condition?


Like new condition. Absolutely perfect.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> When RM was 'HOT' her prices were about $500-$600 range, weren't they?  Now her prices are in the $300 range  which is more attainable but the leathers are plastic-y and styles aren't classic.  Towards the end of that original era, a lot of people weren't willing to spend that much for an RM bag but honestly, if she just dropped the price to $400-450 (max) range but kept the leathers in that high end range, a lot of us would still be shopping for new bags.  You know that saying, 'everything old is new again'?  _PLEASE BRING BACK THE CLASSIC BAGS AND LEATHERS!!!!!!!!!!_   I know a lot of us would come back for this!!


Last year I got a used Bailey Hobo and the leather was awful! Quality has definitely gone downhill. But I did bring an OS bag shopping with me, I went to Neiman's and a few other places, and the leather on my bag was much nicer than the leather on the Bals and Chloes. I was really surprised.


----------



## Shelby33

Shelby33 said:


> Oh also, I use shoe creams to bring back color, Tarrago or Moneysworth Best are my favorites. They're on Amazon. Tons of colors.


Sorry that was meant for @Antonia


----------



## Shelby33

I even found a tomato MAM with FDL lining on PM, I think it was 40.00. That was a really rare color. It's beautiful.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> I'll have to start a new thread but you can somewhat fix that yourself.


I would love to see a thread on this.


----------



## shesnochill

Antonia said:


> So, I just went through my old selling dashboard on Bonanza...remember everyone used to buy and sell on there like crazy?  I'm going to post some of my amazing bags that have sold....I'm so sad...I want most of these back!!


Oh man @Antonia I feel you!

What color is this MAM?

I’m so disappointed, sad and shocked I never owned any bag with that lining.

I’d kill for a MAM with an old school RM lining + a strap. The dream.


----------



## shesnochill

lightwave said:


> I've gotten my RMs at really great prices. My Matties were around $30 each, give or take,  and they are in like new condition, even the hardware has no scratches. I've gotten Nikkis for around $18 to $28 and same for the MAM/MABs. I only buy a bag that's in great condition...don't want to buy used junk. So those were great deals. The used market prices for a lot of brands are just not there anymore, which is good for us buyers.


That’s so crazy considering the retail prices. And back in the day, each and all of us Minkettes here for the bags for retail and for those rare gems like Stonewash we would spend over $599+ for them. How RM has changed


----------



## shesnochill

Antonia said:


> Exactly!!  My bag is 8.5 out of 10.  No wear or tear on the corners...the handles have softened but they're still great, not bent!!   The bent handles always irked me....the bag can look totally great everywhere and the bent handles are the deal breaker.


I’ve worked with Barbara from Lovin My Bags for bent handles!

The repair is under $99


----------



## Jeepgurl76

annaversary said:


> I’ve worked with Barbara from Lovin My Bags for bent handles!
> 
> The repair is under $99


This is good to know! I have seen some really nice bags but with wonky handles lol I can’t do bad handles If there is no strap.


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> I would love to see a thread on this.


Me too!!


----------



## Antonia

annaversary said:


> I’ve worked with Barbara from Lovin My Bags for bent handles!
> 
> The repair is under $99


WOW!!  Good to know!


----------



## Antonia

annaversary said:


> Oh man @Antonia I feel you!
> 
> What color is this MAM?
> 
> I’m so disappointed, sad and shocked I never owned any bag with that lining.
> 
> I’d kill for a MAM with an old school RM lining + a strap. The dream.


This bag is the same as the one I have right now...it's a Sage Stonewash MAB but this one had the extra strap.  After I sold it on Bonanza, I regretted it!!!!!  I even tried to contact the buyer through Bonanza to see if I could buy it back but she never responded.    Then years later I was perusing The Real Real, saw a MAB listed as a grey color but when I zoomed in I could see the zipper tape had a green hue....I just knew it was Sage!!  I was right!  I was so happy when she arrived!


----------



## lightwave

annaversary said:


> That’s so crazy considering the retail prices. And back in the day, each and all of us Minkettes here for the bags for retail and for those rare gems like Stonewash we would spend over $599+ for them. How RM has changed


Right!!?! I bought two Stonewash blacks (at different times), one with silver HW and one brass, both finished tassels with FDL lining. One was $20 and the other was $40. Then a lavender MAM for $2.25, a Devote supernova for $24, the Matties were $30 and $36, and a studded Nikki for $29, another for $18, a Regan for $15. The most I spent was $50 for an evergreen resort Elisha. I think it's all in the timing really. There are some nice ones out there. It's just too bad the quality and leather of the new ones don't measure up to what they were back then.


----------



## lightwave

OH I love your sage @Antonia! I'm glad you were able to find one again!


----------



## Antonia

lightwave said:


> OH I love your sage @Antonia! I'm glad you were able to find one again!


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Antonia

lightwave said:


> Right!!?! I bought two Stonewash blacks (at different times), one with silver HW and one brass, both finished tassels with FDL lining. One was $20 and the other was $40. Then a lavender MAM for $2.25, a Devote supernova for $24, the Matties were $30 and $36, and a studded Nikki for $29, another for $18, a Regan for $15. The most I spent was $50 for an evergreen resort Elisha. I think it's all in the timing really. There are some nice ones out there. It's just too bad the quality and leather of the new ones don't measure up to what they were back then.


So let me get this straight....you bought 10 bags for a total of $264.25!?!?!?  HOLY MOLY!!


----------



## Antonia

If anyone is interested, this black Mattie showed up on The Real Real....it looks like stonewash leather and it has B&W floral lining!
I'm not a huge fan of the Mattie because I find the size in the main compartment too small.  But, the leather on this one is 

https://www.therealreal.com/product...minkoff-leather-shoulder-bag-7iikf?position=1


----------



## lightwave

Antonia said:


> So let me get this straight....you bought 10 bags for a total of $264.25!?!?!?  HOLY MOLY!!



Yes!! And there actually are some more. A few Dooneys that ranged from $8 to $100, and a few MK. I kinda went nuts on bags in the last year.   But then again, with the prices...


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> If anyone is interested, this black Mattie showed up on The Real Real....it looks like stonewash leather and it has B&W floral lining!
> I'm not a huge fan of the Mattie because I find the size in the main compartment too small.  But, the leather on this one is
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...minkoff-leather-shoulder-bag-7iikf?position=1


 Snagged it!! I have never purchased from them before so hopefully it’s a good experience!! Hey they let me use two discount codes on this bag so I like that ha ha


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> Snagged it!! I have never purchased from them before so hopefully it’s a good experience!! Hey they let me use two discount codes on this bag so I like that ha ha


Yay!!!!!  I can't wait to see your newest addition!!!!!   Awesome that you got to use two discount codes!  Maybe because it was your first time purchasing and then the usual 20% off??  Congrats!!


----------



## Antonia

Just had to share more pics of my O/S MAB just because.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Just had to share more pics of my O/S MAB just because.


Look at that leather! And that lining! It's beautiful!!


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Snagged it!! I have never purchased from them before so hopefully it’s a good experience!! Hey they let me use two discount codes on this bag so I like that ha ha


I'm so excited to see it!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Look at that leather! And that lining! It's beautiful!!


Thank you Shelby33!!
I'm on cloud 9


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Thank you Shelby33!!
> I'm on cloud 9


I don't blame you!!!


----------



## shesnochill

@Carrieshaver excited for that delicious Stonewash Black Mattie of yours!

@Antonia wow that leather on your MAB is pebbly... mm..


----------



## Shelby33

I just bought another MAB. jfc.


----------



## shesnochill

Antonia said:


> This bag is the same as the one I have right now...it's a Sage Stonewash MAB but this one had the extra strap.  After I sold it on Bonanza, I regretted it!!!!!  I even tried to contact the buyer through Bonanza to see if I could buy it back but she never responded.    Then years later I was perusing The Real Real, saw a MAB listed as a grey color but when I zoomed in I could see the zipper tape had a green hue....I just knew it was Sage!!  I was right!  I was so happy when she arrived!



Awe! I love it when us TPFers re-unite with bags. So happy you found it again Antonia!



lightwave said:


> Right!!?! I bought two Stonewash blacks (at different times), one with silver HW and one brass, both finished tassels with FDL lining. One was $20 and the other was $40. Then a lavender MAM for $2.25, a Devote supernova for $24, the Matties were $30 and $36, and a studded Nikki for $29, another for $18, a Regan for $15. The most I spent was $50 for an evergreen resort Elisha. I think it's all in the timing really. There are some nice ones out there. It's just too bad the quality and leather of the new ones don't measure up to what they were back then.



These prices are insane! Did you keep both Stonewash Blacks @laurenrr? Do you have a collection thread out there? I'd love to see your collection photos!

BTW, do you prefer silver or brass with your Stonewash leathers?


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> Awe! I love it when us TPFers re-unite with bags. So happy you found it again Antonia!
> 
> 
> 
> These prices are insane! Did you keep both Stonewash Blacks @laurenrr? Do you have a collection thread out there? I'd love to see your collection photos!
> 
> BTW, do you prefer silver or brass with your Stonewash leathers?


I think this is for @lightwave?


----------



## Shelby33

I have to do separate Minkie piles because they keep tipping over. Here are Nikkis, from the top, seafoam, FIG, teal, periwinkle, wine, navy luxe, and grape.


----------



## Shelby33

MAMs
From the top, evergreen, saddle, dark brown, tomato, black cat, Cognac, pewter, BBW


----------



## laurenrr

annaversary said:


> Awe! I love it when us TPFers re-unite with bags. So happy you found it again Antonia!
> 
> 
> 
> These prices are insane! Did you keep both Stonewash Blacks @laurenrr? Do you have a collection thread out there? I'd love to see your collection photos!
> 
> BTW, do you prefer silver or brass with your Stonewash leathers?


@lightwave i think this question was for you again lol!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> MAMs
> From the top, evergreen, saddle, dark brown, tomato, black cat, Cognac, pewter, BBW
> View attachment 4747354


WOW thanks for the Minkie Pile photos!!  You have quite a collection Shelby33!!!!


----------



## Antonia

Do you girls remember Karen AB (or Karen Brit Chick)??  I remember she was very active on here and she posted a You Tube video back in the early days of YT...she posted reviews of 2 MABs (Royal BBW and Black BBW) and 1 Nikki (wine).  I only wish this video was now in high def because it's hard to really capture the beauty of these bags but here it is if you want to see it!


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> I have to do separate Minkie piles because they keep tipping over. Here are Nikkis, from the top, seafoam, FIG, teal, periwinkle, wine, navy luxe, and grape.
> View attachment 4747352



You have a FIG Nikki and Wine Nikki! Jealous! Thank you for this pile.. what a beautiful photo, brings me back. I love it still, wallpaper worthy! Hehe


----------



## shesnochill

laurenrr said:


> @lightwave i think this question was for you again lol!


Oops! Did I mistaken?


----------



## shesnochill

Antonia said:


> Do you girls remember Karen AB (or Karen Brit Chick)??  I remember she was very active on here and she posted a You Tube video back in the early days of YT...she posted reviews of 2 MABs (Royal BBW and Black BBW) and 1 Nikki (wine).  I only wish this video was now in high def because it's hard to really capture the beauty of these bags but here it is if you want to see it!



YES!

I  Karen. She was part of the OG crew! I wonder if her 3 RMs are still with her.....


----------



## Antonia

annaversary said:


> YES!
> 
> I  Karen. She was part of the OG crew! I wonder if her 3 RMs are still with her.....



I would love to know!!!   That wine Nikki is tdf!  You could tell she really loved those bags!!!


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> You have a FIG Nikki and Wine Nikki! Jealous! Thank you for this pile.. what a beautiful photo, brings me back. I love it still, wallpaper worthy! Hehe


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> WOW thanks for the Minkie Pile photos!!  You have quite a collection Shelby33!!!!





Antonia said:


> WOW thanks for the Minkie Pile photos!!  You have quite a collection Shelby33!!!!


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Do you girls remember Karen AB (or Karen Brit Chick)??  I remember she was very active on here and she posted a You Tube video back in the early days of YT...she posted reviews of 2 MABs (Royal BBW and Black BBW) and 1 Nikki (wine).  I only wish this video was now in high def because it's hard to really capture the beauty of these bags but here it is if you want to see it!



I renember Karen from the older threads, she looked like a model, beautiful, and I love her style!


----------



## Shelby33

Dark Grey Matinee 
@annaversary


----------



## Antonia

This is the one I have coming today that I paid $26 for!!  It's called the Getaway Tote (at least that's what someone called a wine colored one on PM).  I hope I love it!  I'm thinking it will be a great fall bag!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> View attachment 4755134
> 
> 
> This is the one I have coming today that I paid $26 for!!  It's called the Getaway Tote (at least that's what someone called a wine colored one on PM).  I hope I love it!  I'm thinking it will be a great fall bag!


I love this!!!!


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> I love this!!!!


Aww, thanks!  I will be sure to post actual pics when I get this.  If not today, tomorrow!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> View attachment 4755134
> 
> 
> This is the one I have coming today that I paid $26 for!!  It's called the Getaway Tote (at least that's what someone called a wine colored one on PM).  I hope I love it!  I'm thinking it will be a great fall bag!


Yes she did make a get away tote! Beautiful!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Yes she did make a get away tote! Beautiful!!


Thank you!!!!  I'm so excited to get this!


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> Dark Grey Matinee
> @annaversary
> View attachment 4753357


YAYYYYY! Thank you for sharing this. Drool!!! What's the lining?


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> MAMs
> From the top, evergreen, saddle, dark brown, tomato, black cat, Cognac, pewter, BBW
> View attachment 4747354


Dude I need Evergreen in my life!


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> Dude I need Evergreen in my life!


I love the evergreen with the pyramid hardware. Those are so hard to find!


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> YAYYYYY! Thank you for sharing this. Drool!!! What's the lining?


B/W floral


----------



## Antonia

I'm sad...none of my stuff showed up today.   I guess one more day won't hurt.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I'm sad...none of my stuff showed up today.   I guess one more day won't hurt.


Oh I'm sorry! That sucks! I hope you get something tomorrow!!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Oh I'm sorry! That sucks! I hope you get something tomorrow!!!



Thanks...did you get your emerald MAB yet?


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Thanks...did you get your emerald MAB yet?


Tomorrow hopefully! And 2 on Monday. But I'll be nervous now until I actually have it in my hands tomorrow.


----------



## Antonia

It's that excitement building up!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> It's that excitement building up!


And that fear that it will somehow get lost in the mail!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> It's that excitement building up!


The bag is out for delivery! But I don't get my mail until around 4. Will be a long day!


----------



## jennalovesbags

I think this is my new favorite thread!


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> I think this is my new favorite thread!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Oh Bonanza! The early days... I wonder if I can still log in


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> The bag is out for delivery! But I don't get my mail until around 4. Will be a long day!


So my Getaway Tote is scheduled for delivery today, but my wine/bordeaux MAB still shows NOTHING!!!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> So my Getaway Tote is scheduled for delivery today, but my wine/bordeaux MAB still shows NOTHING!!!!!


Since you have the tracking number I think you can submit a request online for them to look for your package. That's really weird, I would be so upset! Or maybe the seller can call her post office where she dropped it off?


----------



## jennalovesbags

Sometimes I wonder if RM has a stockpile of OS bags in her apartment or in a warehouse somewhere. I would love for her to return to the wonderful leathers she used to use and get back to basics. A girl can dream.


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> Sometimes I wonder if RM has a stockpile of OS bags in her apartment or in a warehouse somewhere. I would love for her to return to the wonderful leathers she used to use and get back to basics. A girl can dream.


That would be nice!!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Since you have the tracking number I think you can submit a request online for them to look for your package. That's really weird, I would be so upset! Or maybe the seller can call her post office where she dropped it off?


I contacted Aunt Oprah-lol-to see what she has to say first.  Will let you know!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I contacted Aunt Oprah-lol-to see what she has to say first.  Will let you know!


I'm in MA and I think it will be 3 days today.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I'm in MA and I think it will be 3 days today.


Yes!  She told me it's out for delivery today...she said she went on USPS webiste.  But still, I click on the tracking that she provided which brings me right to the USPS website and still no updates....isn't that strange?  SO, I'll be getting both of my Mercari bags today!! So excited...should be here soon!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Yes!  She told me it's out for delivery today...she said she went on USPS webiste.  But still, I click on the tracking that she provided which brings me right to the USPS website and still no updates....isn't that strange?  SO, I'll be getting both of my Mercari bags today!! So excited...should be here soon!


Oh that is great news!!! I can't wait to see the pictures!!!


----------



## Antonia

I'm sooo happy right now!  Both of these bags are amazing!   The getaway tote can be worn so many different ways but, it weighs a ton with all the hardware!!  Here are my pics!!!  Enjoy!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I'm sooo happy right now!  Both of these bags are amazing!   The getaway tote can be worn so many different ways but, it weighs a ton with all the hardware!!  Here are my pics!!!  Enjoy!!


They are both gorgeous! Love the color of the MAB! (mam?) It almost looks like berry or oxblood? I love them!!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> I'm sooo happy right now!  Both of these bags are amazing!   The getaway tote can be worn so many different ways but, it weighs a ton with all the hardware!!  Here are my pics!!!  Enjoy!!


Omg I love them both but that getaway tote is wow!!  Love how many ways you can wear it.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> They are both gorgeous! Love the color of the MAB! (mam?) It almost looks like berry or oxblood? I love them!!!


Thank you!!! She called it dark cherry...I guess that's pretty close.  Maybe oxblood would be a better description.  It looks like the color that Hayden P. has in that photo I like.


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> Omg I love them both but that getaway tote is wow!!  Love how many ways you can wear it.


Thank you so much!  There's a wine colored one on PM but it's more than what I paid for this one.  It's so rare!!  I think maybe you should get it-lol!  But beware, it weighs A LOT!!!  I was amazed at the weight difference in the two boxes when they arrived!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Thank you!!! She called it dark cherry...I guess that's pretty close.  Maybe oxblood would be a better description.  It looks like the color that Hayden P. has in that photo I like.


So happy you love them!!! Which one are you going to use first? Or are you already using one of them cuz I would be!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> So happy you love them!!! Which one are you going to use first? Or are you already using one of them cuz I would be!!


LOL, I already swapped over to the oxblood MAB!!!  The other bag is definitely more of a fall bag because of the brown nubuck leather.  I am so in love.....also...next week I should have two more reveals!!  I'm outta control!!


----------



## Antonia

Riding shotgun .  Looks totally different in this photo but the true color is like the previous pic.


----------



## Shelby33

I got it! It's a MAM! And it's PERFECT! 
Here is a picture outside, it has sort of a gradient effect 


Look at the handles-you would normally see wear here


And here is inside. Handles are not floppy! At all!


----------



## Shelby33

Comparison Evergreen and Emerald


The emerald leather is very soft, smooshy, slight sheen. VERY soft! I love it


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Riding shotgun .  Looks totally different in this photo but the true color is like the previous pic.


That will be me in about 20 minutes lol


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> I got it! It's a MAM! And it's PERFECT!
> Here is a picture outside, it has sort of a gradient effect
> View attachment 4756387
> 
> Look at the handles-you would normally see wear here
> View attachment 4756390
> 
> And here is inside. Handles are not floppy! At all!
> View attachment 4756395


This one is gorgeous!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I got it! It's a MAM! And it's PERFECT!
> Here is a picture outside, it has sort of a gradient effect
> View attachment 4756387
> 
> Look at the handles-you would normally see wear here
> View attachment 4756390
> 
> And here is inside. Handles are not floppy! At all!
> View attachment 4756395


Wow @Shelby33 !!!  She's a stunner!!!   I thought this one was a MAB too!!!  She looks brand new!  Just look at those handles!!!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> I got it! It's a MAM! And it's PERFECT!
> Here is a picture outside, it has sort of a gradient effect
> View attachment 4756387
> 
> Look at the handles-you would normally see wear here
> View attachment 4756390
> 
> And here is inside. Handles are not floppy! At all!
> View attachment 4756395


Oh wow beautiful!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Riding shotgun .  Looks totally different in this photo but the true color is like the previous pic.


Man, this is beautiful! What a great find!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Wow @Shelby33 !!!  She's a stunner!!!   I thought this one was a MAB too!!!  She looks brand new!  Just look at those handles!!!!


Same thought it was a Mab!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Comparison Evergreen and Emerald
> View attachment 4756396
> 
> The emerald leather is very soft, smooshy, slight sheen. VERY soft! I love it


Beautiful green!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Beautiful green!


Thanks!!


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Oh wow beautiful!!


I can't believe how good it looks! For being so old!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Wow @Shelby33 !!!  She's a stunner!!!   I thought this one was a MAB too!!!  She looks brand new!  Just look at those handles!!!!


I'm really happy with it!


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> This one is gorgeous!


The lady took such good care of it!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> LOL, I already swapped over to the oxblood MAB!!!  The other bag is definitely more of a fall bag because of the brown nubuck leather.  I am so in love.....also...next week I should have two more reveals!!  I'm outta control!!


Don't worry I will have two more as well lol


----------



## Antonia

I agree with everything...the bag is in fantastic shape...like maybe she used it once?? Mine is also in excellent shape although you can tell mine was used more than yours...one of the handles has a 'dent' but now I know how to fix it thanks to you @Shelby33 !!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Don't worry I will have two more as well lol


HAHA....I can't keep up with you and @Carrieshaver .  I would love to see each of your collections in one photo (if they can all fit!).  I will be posting an updated group photo once the other two arrive...and I'll do a new Minkie pile photo!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> HAHA....I can't keep up with you and @Carrieshaver .  I would love to see each of your collections in one photo (if they can all fit!).  I will be posting an updated group photo once the other two arrive...and I'll do a new Minkie pile photo!!


I'm embarrassed to say that they won't all fit!! And YES please do a Minkie Pile photo!


----------



## Shelby33

Looks so pretty in the sun!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Looks so pretty in the sun!
> View attachment 4757325


The color just pops in the sun!  So so pretty!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> The color just pops in the sun!  So so pretty!!!


I keep looking at it in different lighting like a dork.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I keep looking at it in different lighting like a dork.


Are you sure we weren't seperated at birth??


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Are you sure we weren't seperated at birth??


LOL and looking at it in different mirrors?


----------



## Antonia

Imagine my horror when I saw the box!!!


----------



## Antonia

Luckily she was not damaged!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Luckily she was not damaged!!


Oh, my! This color is stunning!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, my! This color is stunning!


Thank you samfalstaff!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Luckily she was not damaged!!


It's so beautiful! What a great color! Do you love it!?


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> It's so beautiful! What a great color! Do you love it!?


I really do!! The leather is very pebbly,  I already swapped over-lol!! This is a great neutral bag.  In fact, most of my RM bags are neutral and will go with just about everything, which is great!   I will say that my favorite bag right at the moment is my DK wine/oxblood MAB.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I really do!! The leather is very pebbly,  I already swapped over-lol!! This is a great neutral bag.  In fact, most of my RM bags are neutral and will go with just about everything, which is great!   I will say that my favorite bag right at the moment is my DK wine/oxblood MAB.


Yeah that one is beautiful too! I got my royal/brown BW, will try to post pics tonight!


----------



## Shelby33

Oh @Antonia, the black bw is definitely a mam per her answer about the interior pockets.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Yeah that one is beautiful too! I got my royal/brown BW, will try to post pics tonight!


I can't wait to see!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Oh @Antonia, the black bw is definitely a mam per her answer about the interior pockets.


Just what I thought....still might be worth it for someone here though because price is not bad and the bag is probably a 8.5 out of 10.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Just what I thought....still might be worth it for someone here though because price is not bad and the bag is probably a 8.5 out of 10.


Totally worth it!


----------



## Shelby33

Ok here is the thread I needed
Got my royal/brown BW


Lining


What I used to clean handles. Sponges are the magic sponges from LMB
I also used a little Dawn




After conditioning handled I use kiwi color shine in neutral


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Ok here is the thread I needed
> Got my royal/brown BW
> View attachment 4759072
> 
> Lining
> View attachment 4759073
> 
> What I used to clean handles. Sponges are the magic sponges from LMB
> I also used a little Dawn
> View attachment 4759074
> 
> View attachment 4759075
> 
> After conditioning handled I use kiwi color shine in neutral
> View attachment 4759076


I posted in your other thread but beautiful bag and also am so impressed with the before/after pics of the handles!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I posted in your other thread but beautiful bag and also am so impressed with the before/after pics of the handles!!


Thanks! They look darker in the pic of the bag than they do irl. The royal is a really nice color.


----------



## Shelby33

Oh I just realized I have a Hobo strap that can go with the royal/brown BW!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Ok here is the thread I needed
> Got my royal/brown BW
> View attachment 4759072
> 
> Lining
> View attachment 4759073
> 
> What I used to clean handles. Sponges are the magic sponges from LMB
> I also used a little Dawn
> View attachment 4759074
> 
> View attachment 4759075
> 
> After conditioning handled I use kiwi color shine in neutral
> View attachment 4759076


Huh, I've never seen that interior lining before. Was it released shortly after the the cc and FDL lining?


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Huh, I've never seen that interior lining before. Was it released shortly after the the cc and FDL lining?


I think before.


----------



## Shelby33

Worked on the handles some more!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Worked on the handles some more!
> View attachment 4759716


How do the handles feel now?


----------



## Antonia

My newest MAB was shipped today from NY so I should have it in a day or two!


----------



## Antonia

Rebecca Minkoff shoulder bag
					

Shop elle0807's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Rebecca Minkoff slouchy shoulder bag in black leather with gold/brass hardware.  In great condition!




					poshmark.com
				




I just bought this Nikki!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> How do the handles feel now?


They feel cleaner haha. Still have to repair the floppiness but that's easy!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I think before.


So it's old old-school. Very nice! And the handles look great! Does the LMB cleaner get rid of sticky handles?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Worked on the handles some more!
> View attachment 4759716


Wow they look great!!


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Wow they look great!!


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> So it's old old-school. Very nice! And the handles look great! Does the LMB cleaner get rid of sticky handles?


I don't know, these handles weren't sticky. I've never actually had one with sticky handles, just darkened handles.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Rebecca Minkoff shoulder bag
> 
> 
> Shop elle0807's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Rebecca Minkoff slouchy shoulder bag in black leather with gold/brass hardware.  In great condition!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought this Nikki!!


Wow that is gorgeous!!!!!!! I can't wait for you to get it! I'm getting a black nikki (noir) this week, and my navy mini nikki seems to be lost in the mail for now.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Wow that is gorgeous!!!!!!! I can't wait for you to get it! I'm getting a black nikki (noir) this week, and my navy mini nikki seems to be lost in the mail for now.


Thank you!!  I've been watching it for a week and decided to make an offer and she took it!! I can't wait to get it!  Where did you find your noir Nikki?  Is it a full sized one?  Really, what do you mean it's lost??  OMG!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Thank you!!  I've been watching it for a week and decided to make an offer and she took it!! I can't wait to get it!  Where did you find your noir Nikki?  Is it a full sized one?  Really, what do you mean it's lost??  OMG!!


Yes the noir is full size, got it on PM. Should be here tomorrow or Thursday. 
The mini navy , the shipping hasn't been updated in 2 days. It's OK I'm sure it will find me!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Rebecca Minkoff shoulder bag
> 
> 
> Shop elle0807's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Rebecca Minkoff slouchy shoulder bag in black leather with gold/brass hardware.  In great condition!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought this Nikki!!


Hey I wonder if this is midnight? I have a mam with midnight and pewter trim, the leather is really cool, I can't explain it but I love it. I found a pic of midnight with the same lining and brass hw


My Noir is out for delivery, a day early!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Hey I wonder if this is midnight? I have a mam with midnight and pewter trim, the leather is really cool, I can't explain it but I love it. I found a pic of midnight with the same lining and brass hw
> View attachment 4760338
> 
> My Noir is out for delivery, a day early!!


So, is midnight more of a black with blue undertones?  That would be cool!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> So, is midnight more of a black with blue undertones?  That would be cool!!


No blue undertone, it is the most saturated black I have. It's glossy, reminds me of a motorcycle jacket! 
But I could be totally wrong!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Thank you!!  I've been watching it for a week and decided to make an offer and she took it!! I can't wait to get it!  Where did you find your noir Nikki?  Is it a full sized one?  Really, what do you mean it's lost??  OMG!!


Guess what? The os navy mini nikki is out for delivery! I should be getting 2 today!!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Guess what? The os navy mini nikki is out for delivery! I should be getting 2 today!!!


Ohhhh so exciting!!  I can't wait!!


----------



## Shelby33

They're here! First is navy mini nikki, hard to photograph true color. My stuff isn't in this one yet. 




Noir Nikki with my stuff in it



Noir is soooo soft! Very happy right now!


----------



## Antonia

Oh my!!  Beautiful bags, I especially love the mini Nikki with the CC lining!!! So happy you got it!  Congrats on both!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Oh my!!  Beautiful bags, I especially love the mini Nikki with the CC lining!!! So happy you got it!  Congrats on both!!


The mini is so cute! Looks much better after conditioning and putting my stuff in!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> They're here! First is navy mini nikki, hard to photograph true color. My stuff isn't in this one yet.
> View attachment 4760535
> 
> View attachment 4760554
> 
> Noir Nikki with my stuff in it
> View attachment 4760561
> View attachment 4760559
> 
> Noir is soooo soft! Very happy right now!


Both are beauties!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> The mini is so cute! Looks much better after conditioning and putting my stuff in!
> View attachment 4760573


Oh, yes!!  I see the beauty of the leather up close!!  Almost reminds me of the leather on my hunter green MAB!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Oh, yes!!  I see the beauty of the leather up close!!  Almost reminds me of the leather on my hunter green MAB!!


I have to admit though, if I wasn't wearing red today I'd be using my emerald mam!


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Both are beauties!!


Thanks!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Oh my!!  Beautiful bags, I especially love the mini Nikki with the CC lining!!! So happy you got it!  Congrats on both!!


Weren't you getting one today?


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Weren't you getting one today?


I have a MAB coming tomorrow or Friday.  The black Nikki should be here by Friday/Saturday!  Nothing for today.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

I feel sad on days no packages arrive lol


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I have a MAB coming tomorrow or Friday.  The black Nikki should be here by Friday/Saturday!  Nothing for today.


More time to enjoy that oxblood/red/berry mab!


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> I feel sad on days no packages arrive lol


OMG, right?  What's the most packages you received in one day?


----------



## shesnochill

I thought it was a green mini Nikki!


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> I thought it was a green mini Nikki!


Wait who has a green mini nikki?!


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> I thought it was a green mini Nikki!


Oh it DOES look green! I will have to get a picture in here with flash.


----------



## Shelby33

Inside with flash. Very hard to get exact color!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> So it's old old-school. Very nice! And the handles look great! Does the LMB cleaner get rid of sticky handles?


OK I'm an idiot. Or have memory problem. I did have a brown mam with slightly sticky handles, I used dawn, cornstarch, I didn't have the LMB cleaner at the time. It was a lot of work to get them clean. After I did need to condition and buff the handles. But I am always leery of that bag now, because I wonder if stickiness means the leather is breaking down?


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I have a MAB coming tomorrow or Friday.  The black Nikki should be here by Friday/Saturday!  Nothing for today.


What mab is coming?


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> OMG, right?  What's the most packages you received in one day?


I got 2 boxes and my kids just looked at me with a certain expression on their faces.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> What mab is coming?


It's the cognac with silver hardware that was on PM


----------



## Antonia

Ladies....I bought another vintage Nikki that popped up on Mercari...not sure if anyone else was 'watching' it but here it is!








						Mercari: Your Marketplace
					

Mercari is your marketplace. It's the perfect place to declutter and discover items that are uniquely you. Say 'goodbye' to your old go-tos and 'hello' to one-of-a-kind treasures.




					www.mercari.com


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> They're here! First is navy mini nikki, hard to photograph true color. My stuff isn't in this one yet.
> View attachment 4760535
> 
> View attachment 4760554
> 
> Noir Nikki with my stuff in it
> View attachment 4760561
> View attachment 4760559
> 
> Noir is soooo soft! Very happy right now!


Ooo might need a Noir!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> OK I'm an idiot. Or have memory problem. I did have a brown mam with slightly sticky handles, I used dawn, cornstarch, I didn't have the LMB cleaner at the time. It was a lot of work to get them clean. After I did need to condition and buff the handles. But I am always leery of that bag now, because I wonder if stickiness means the leather is breaking down?


That's what I thought too! So I never kept/bought a bag with sticky handles until somewhat recently. But then you (I think) told me about Dawn and cornstarch trick and it worked really well on my BBW MAB.


----------



## samfalstaff

Man, you guys are killing me with these beautiful OS bags! Boxes everyday! It's like Christmas!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> That's what I thought too! So I never kept/bought a bag with sticky handles until somewhat recently. But then you (I think) told me about Dawn and cornstarch trick and it worked really well on my BBW MAB.


Oh you tried it? I'm so glad it worked!!! How to the handles look now?


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> Ooo might need a Noir!


The noir, I know they used the same leather on noir as navy luxe, I have both, this noir is much softer and smooshier. Beautiful leather. Looks beautiful with the sig hardware and I love old hw but it works very well on this bag.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> It's the cognac with silver hardware that was on PM


Oh right, I don't think it's cognac though, I have one and it's a very light colored glazed leather and brass hw. I can look on the database later when I dig out my laptop. I almost bought that one, gorgeous bag!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Oh right, I don't think it's cognac though, I have one and it's a very light colored glazed leather and brass hw. I can look on the database later when I dig out my laptop. I almost bought that one, gorgeous bag!


I think you're right about the glazed leather....it has that sheen to it.  I hope it looks as good in person as it did online!  Oh, I'd love to see yours!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I think you're right about the glazed leather....it has that sheen to it.  I hope it looks as good in person as it did online!  Oh, I'd love to see yours!!!


Here is a quick pic of Cognac, it has CC lining.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Here is a quick pic of Cognac, it has CC lining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4761511


That's so gorgeous!!   Thanks for posting!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Here is a quick pic of Cognac, it has CC lining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4761511


So pretty!!


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> So pretty!!


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

So how do you guys think this looks? I got it for 15.00, it had a big ink smudge on the handles I couldn't get rid of. So I made it into a combo bag sort of. It's saddle. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



It has very OS lining


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> So how do you guys think this looks? I got it for 15.00, it had a big ink smudge on the handles I couldn't get rid of. So I made it into a combo bag sort of. It's saddle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4761644
> 
> It has very OS lining


So was this one color and you darkened it to a 2 tone bag?  That's very clever if that's what you did!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> So was this one color and you darkened it to a 2 tone bag?  That's very clever if that's what you did!!!


Yes that's exactly what I did. Could not get that ink out!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Yes that's exactly what I did. Could not get that ink out!


Girl, you have a hack for everything!!!!  You're like MacGyver!


----------



## Antonia

Oh, boy, I love my new MAB!!  It's glazed something.   What do you think of the color??


----------



## laurenrr

Antonia said:


> This is my current collection.... I have a new to me one on the way.   Will update later!  I have a group shot, and separate interior shots.


Gorgeous - you have some really beautiful bags!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> So how do you guys think this looks? I got it for 15.00, it had a big ink smudge on the handles I couldn't get rid of. So I made it into a combo bag sort of. It's saddle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4761644
> 
> It has very OS lining


Looks great!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Oh, boy, I love my new MAB!!  It's glazed something.   What do you think of the color??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4761735
> View attachment 4761736
> View attachment 4761737


Love love the color!!


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Looks great!!


Thanks Carrie, I'm still not sure about it :/


----------



## Antonia

laurenrr said:


> Gorgeous - you have some really beautiful bags!


Thank you @laurenrr !


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> Love love the color!!


Thansk @Carrieshaver !!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Oh, boy, I love my new MAB!!  It's glazed something.   What do you think of the color??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4761735
> View attachment 4761736
> View attachment 4761737


I love it!!!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I love it!!!!


Thank you!!!  Do you know the official color?  It looks like a burnt orange or cognac to me ???


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Thank you!!!  Do you know the official color?  It looks like a burnt orange or cognac to me ???


Definitely not Cognac, I think it's Chestnut!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Definitely not Cognac, I think it's Chestnut!


So there was a glazed chestnut?  That could be.  It's a color Ive never seen before.  I kind of wish it has aged brass hardware but I'm still very happy with it!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Oh you tried it? I'm so glad it worked!!! How to the handles look now?


Great! They don't look that different, but they feel much better.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Oh, boy, I love my new MAB!!  It's glazed something.   What do you think of the color??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4761735
> View attachment 4761736
> View attachment 4761737


Oh, so pretty! Reminds me of my glazed burgundy (probably not the actual color) MAM.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Great! They don't look that different, but they feel much better.


Good to know!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> So there was a glazed chestnut?  That could be.  It's a color Ive never seen before.  I kind of wish it has aged brass hardware but I'm still very happy with it!!


If you have a laptop you can check out rmcrushes photobucket






						Photobucket | The safer way to store your photos
					

The safer way to store your photos




					s300.photobucket.com
				




She has an album for MABs. The link used to work on the phone but not anymore for some reason.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> So there was a glazed chestnut?  That could be.  It's a color Ive never seen before.  I kind of wish it has aged brass hardware but I'm still very happy with it!!


Oh I love the os silver hardware!


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> So how do you guys think this looks? I got it for 15.00, it had a big ink smudge on the handles I couldn't get rid of. So I made it into a combo bag sort of. It's saddle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4761644
> 
> It has very OS lining


Omg super creative and cool! Look at that old school lining and those old school Balenciaga looking tassels!!!!


----------



## shesnochill

laurenrr said:


> Gorgeous - you have some really beautiful bags!



@Antonia

My fav from your collection is this Brown/Royal Blue BBW! That lining!!!


----------



## Shelby33

I'm sorry I can't remember but @Antonia or @annaversary wanted to see some stonewashed black pics?
Here is is. I put the second one in there for no real reason, I just like taking pictures of that emerald.


----------



## Haughty

You guys keep buying those MAMs and MABs.   That means more Nikki’s for me!!   Will try to post some pictures of the new arrivals tonight.


----------



## Shelby33

I just happened to have these bags out, this an example of why the OS bags were so much better than more recent bags.
I got this in brand new condition and didn't even use it much, every corner looks like this. It has dash lining. 


And this is from 07, was used when I got it, and I have used it tons. 


None of my OS bags have this problem. It's too bad quality has really declined. 
BUT that didn't stop me from buying a wine darling, because I had a purple haze darling which had the bird lining and was great. The wine darling isn't here yet. 
I'm not saying all of the more recent bags were bad, I have a cupid that still looks good, but it's hit or miss with the leather on the later bags. 
I woke up at 4 I am so bored.


----------



## Shelby33

Haughty said:


> You guys keep buying those MAMs and MABs.   That means more Nikki’s for me!!   Will try to post some pictures of the new arrivals tonight.


Can't wait to see them!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Haughty said:


> You guys keep buying those MAMs and MABs.   That means more Nikki’s for me!!   Will try to post some pictures of the new arrivals tonight.


I just got a Nikki in noir, it's beautiful!


----------



## Antonia

annaversary said:


> @Antonia
> 
> My fav from your collection is this Brown/Royal Blue BBW! That lining!!!


Oh Thanks @annaversary !!   I love it too!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I'm sorry I can't remember but @Antonia or @annaversary wanted to see some stonewashed black pics?
> Here is is. I put the second one in there for no real reason, I just like taking pictures of that emerald.
> View attachment 4762281
> 
> View attachment 4762282


I think I died and went to handbag heaven!!   Those two look so good together!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I think I died and went to handbag heaven!!   Those two look so good together!!


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> I'm sorry I can't remember but @Antonia or @annaversary wanted to see some stonewashed black pics?
> Here is is. I put the second one in there for no real reason, I just like taking pictures of that emerald.
> View attachment 4762281
> 
> View attachment 4762282


Gosh. Your SWB MAB is the dream. Brass hardware, FDL lining. Ya see, if I had yours — I wouldn’t let it go or consider having more than 2 black bags a problem! 

I think it was @sdkitty that wanted these pics!

But I appreciate them too


----------



## sdkitty

annaversary said:


> Gosh. Your SWB MAB is the dream. Brass hardware, FDL lining. Ya see, if I had yours — I wouldn’t let it go or consider having more than 2 black bags a problem!
> 
> I think it was @sdkitty that wanted these pics!
> 
> But I appreciate them too


leather looks beautiful in those pics....when I think of stonewash I recall seeing pics of bags in the grey tones....never the green like yours


----------



## shesnochill

sdkitty said:


> leather looks beautiful in those pics....when I think of stonewash I recall seeing pics of bags in the grey tones....never the green like yours


The Emerald MAM isn’t a stonewash leather


----------



## shesnochill

@sdkitty


----------



## shesnochill

Here’s a photo of my Stonewash Blue Matinee for your ref


----------



## sdkitty

annaversary said:


> Here’s a photo of my Stonewash Blue Matinee for your ref
> 
> View attachment 4762579


beautiful....so do you know when you see one for sale that it's a stonewash?


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> beautiful....so do you know when you see one for sale that it's a stonewash?











						Rebecca Minkoff Convertible Black Leather Satchel
					

Authentic Rebecca Minkoff Black leather convertible satchel handbag with silver tone hardware dual rolled top handles detachable dual flat shoulder strap single zip pocket at exterior Black & beige woven print fabric lining 3 pockets at interior wall 1 zip closure single card slot& zip closure...




					www.tradesy.com
				




I posted this in the other thread but just in case you missed it!


----------



## shesnochill

@sdkitty Got out of bed to take these photos for you 

Comparison Stonewash Black and Stonewash


----------



## shesnochill

Stonewash leather is so cool. It’s truly one of the most fascinating leathers to me. My mom is always talking so highly of LVs older leathers back in the day. I view RM’s Stonewash leathers like she views old LVs lol


----------



## sdkitty

annaversary said:


> @sdkitty Got out of bed to take these photos for you
> 
> Comparison Stonewash Black and Stonewash


thank you 
so stonewash has more of a sheen to it


----------



## shesnochill

Shoot I created a new thread on the wrong section!






						Just for stonewash bags and leathers!
					

Rebecca Minkoff’s stonewash leathers is one of the reasons I fell so hard and head over heel for her bags/brand back in the early 2000s.  I did a search for a thread specifically dedicated to stonewash bags and leathers but I couldn’t find one. So, I’m making one!  Please post and share your...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## shesnochill

sdkitty said:


> thank you
> so stonewash has more of a sheen to it


A bit! Yes!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> thank you
> so stonewash has more of a sheen to it


It does develop a sheen sort of. The back of mine is no longer matte like the front.


----------



## Antonia

Ladies...I have two more reveals....both full sized Nikkis....one you know about but one I didn't want to even mention in case something went wrong.  I had to pinch myself when it popped up on eBay and hit buy it now instantly!    I wanted to wait until I had it in my hot little hands-lol!!  I still have one more Nikki on the way from Mercari...should be here Monday!


----------



## Antonia

Without further ado here is the black O/S original brass hardware


----------



## Antonia

And now....for my pinch me moment purchase:  O/S in wine with original brass hardware!!!


----------



## Antonia

Both of these bags are MINT.  I paid $75 for the black one and $100 for the wine one.  You know the other wine one on eBay that's $699?  I was this close to offering her 1/2, which she probably would've turned down anyway...then this one popped up out of the blue and I didn't hesitate to buy it! What a steal!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Without further ado here is the black O/S original brass hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4763941
> View attachment 4763943
> View attachment 4763947
> View attachment 4763949
> View attachment 4763955


Beautiful!! Love the interior.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> And now....for my pinch me moment purchase:  O/S in wine with original brass hardware!!!
> View attachment 4763958
> View attachment 4763961
> View attachment 4763964
> View attachment 4763970
> View attachment 4763973


Stunning!!! Lucky find. Where did you find this??? Lol


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> Stunning!!! Lucky find. Where did you find this??? Lol


Thank you!  It was on eBay!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Thank you!  It was on eBay!


Your two finds just shows there is plenty of gems out there to find!! I’m always looking but I get so tired of looking at all other bags I have no interest in to find them lol


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> Your two finds just shows there is plenty of gems out there to find!! I’m always looking but I get so tired of looking at all other bags I have no interest in to find them lol


Yes, you're 100% right...it's that daily scouring of the 1000's of bags that we've seen a million times and looking for the diamond in the rough.  I start to get dizzy looking and looking!!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Antonia said:


> Yes, you're 100% right...it's that daily scouring of the 1000's of bags that we've seen a million times and looking for the diamond in the rough.  I start to get dizzy looking and looking!!



I do the same thing. Isolation doesn't help, ha! That wine is GORG. Congrats!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Without further ado here is the black O/S original brass hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4763941
> View attachment 4763943
> View attachment 4763947
> View attachment 4763949
> View attachment 4763955


LOVE it!!! Are you excited or what??


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> And now....for my pinch me moment purchase:  O/S in wine with original brass hardware!!!
> View attachment 4763958
> View attachment 4763961
> View attachment 4763964
> View attachment 4763970
> View attachment 4763973


WOW! I love it! Don't you love the brass HW and those D rings?! Looks great!


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> I do the same thing. Isolation doesn't help, ha! That wine is GORG. Congrats!


LOL So true!!  Thank you!!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> WOW! I love it! Don't you love the brass HW and those D rings?! Looks great!


Yes!!  I do love it so much!  Hey did you buy that MA hobo?  It's gorgeous...congrats if you did.  It disappeared rather quickly-lol!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Yes!!  I do love it so much!  Hey did you buy that MA hobo?  It's gorgeous...congrats if you did.  It disappeared rather quickly-lol!


Not me!


----------



## Shelby33

Shelby33 said:


> Not me!


No it really wasn't me!! I did post the listing though.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> And now....for my pinch me moment purchase:  O/S in wine with original brass hardware!!!
> View attachment 4763958
> View attachment 4763961
> View attachment 4763964
> View attachment 4763970
> View attachment 4763973


The color is stunning!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> The color is stunning!


Thank you @samfalstaff !


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> No it really wasn't me!! I did post the listing though.


I believe you!  It sold right after you posted it....looks brand new!!  How do you like your chocolate hobo?  Do you find it easier to use than the Nikki?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> I believe you!  It sold right after you posted it....looks brand new!!  How do you like your chocolate hobo?  Do you find it easier to use than the Nikki?


No idea what bag ya talking about lol I didn’t buy a bag today well maybe yet lol I only put an offer in.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I believe you!  It sold right after you posted it....looks brand new!!  How do you like your chocolate hobo?  Do you find it easier to use than the Nikki?


A little easier, but just a little. Nikki isn't that bad actually.


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> No idea what bag ya talking about lol I didn’t buy a bag today well maybe yet lol I only put an offer in.


Haha I think it was accepted?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Haha I think it was accepted?


Nope my offer was not accepted lol


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Nope my offer was not accepted lol


Oh sorry.. I think someone got it for 25 or so..


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Oh sorry.. I think someone got it for 25 or so..


I didn’t try for it. Great condition though! Leather on it was nice but seemed small to me. I’m liking bigger bags right now.


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> I didn’t try for it. Great condition though! Leather on it was nice but seemed small to me. I’m liking bigger bags right now.


It's actually pretty big, 10 x 17, but it's so slouchy it looks smaller.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> It's actually pretty big, 10 x 17, but it's so slouchy it looks smaller.


Oh wow didn’t look like it from the pics. Looked like a small bag to me.


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Oh wow didn’t look like it from the pics. Looked like a small bag to me.


It does, even when you're wearing it, very slouchy.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> It does, even when you're wearing it, very slouchy.


Whoever got that is lucky!! I think we have a few lurkers here lol


----------



## jennalovesbags

Has anyone ever purchased from thread up? They don’t show the lining which is super frustrating.


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> Has anyone ever purchased from thread up? They don’t show the lining which is super frustrating.


I have not, but that is frustrating. Maybe you could tell us what the hardware looks like? That might help date it.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> I have not, but that is frustrating. Maybe you could tell us what the hardware looks like? That might help date it.



Nothing specifically is of interest (at least to me), but as a matter of principle, show the lining!

This might interest some- 









						Rebecca Minkoff 100% Leather Color Block Solid Purple Leather Satchel One Size - 83% off
					

thredUP has amazing prices for Leather Satchel and other clothing, shoes, and handbags for women, juniors and kids. Free shipping on orders over $79.




					www.thredup.com


----------



## Haughty

jennalovesbags said:


> Nothing specifically is of interest (at least to me), but as a matter of principle, show the lining!
> 
> This might interest some-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff 100% Leather Color Block Solid Purple Leather Satchel One Size - 83% off
> 
> 
> thredUP has amazing prices for Leather Satchel and other clothing, shoes, and handbags for women, juniors and kids. Free shipping on orders over $79.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thredup.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4764767


Ordered from Them once.   When the bag got here, it was a duplicate.   Return process was very easy.   No questions asked and refunded quickly.


----------



## Haughty

Hey, you guys.   Here’s one of my new Nikki’s.   I don’t think these Supernovas are very popular but I had to have her.   Navy blue and the best part is silver hardware!


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> Nothing specifically is of interest (at least to me), but as a matter of principle, show the lining!
> 
> This might interest some-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff 100% Leather Color Block Solid Purple Leather Satchel One Size - 83% off
> 
> 
> thredUP has amazing prices for Leather Satchel and other clothing, shoes, and handbags for women, juniors and kids. Free shipping on orders over $79.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thredup.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4764767


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> Nothing specifically is of interest (at least to me), but as a matter of principle, show the lining!
> 
> This might interest some-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff 100% Leather Color Block Solid Purple Leather Satchel One Size - 83% off
> 
> 
> thredUP has amazing prices for Leather Satchel and other clothing, shoes, and handbags for women, juniors and kids. Free shipping on orders over $79.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thredup.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4764767


This is periwinkle, lamb, with blue and white striped lining.


----------



## Shelby33

Haughty said:


> Hey, you guys.   Here’s one of my new Nikki’s.   I don’t think these Supernovas are very popular but I had to have her.   Navy blue and the best part is silver hardware!


I don't have one, but I love the supernova! Beautiful!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Haughty said:


> Hey, you guys.   Here’s one of my new Nikki’s.   I don’t think these Supernovas are very popular but I had to have her.   Navy blue and the best part is silver hardware!


Love that blue color and with silver hardware!!! One day I’ll add one to my collection! Just not sure what color lol


----------



## samfalstaff

Carrieshaver said:


> Whoever got that is lucky!! I think we have a few lurkers here lol


Which bag are you guys talking about? I tried to follow the post trail but then got lost...


----------



## samfalstaff

jennalovesbags said:


> Has anyone ever purchased from thread up? They don’t show the lining which is super frustrating.


Yeah, sometimes the RealReal doesn't show the lining and they don't respond to questions either.


----------



## samfalstaff

Haughty said:


> Ordered from Them once.   When the bag got here, it was a duplicate.   Return process was very easy.   No questions asked and refunded quickly.


Do you mean a counterfeit bag?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> This is periwinkle, lamb, with blue and white striped lining.


Wasn’t this a special order for this bag?


----------



## jennalovesbags

Carrieshaver said:


> Wasn’t this a special order for this bag?



I wonder what it would take to do another special order. I was in grad school when I discovered RM so missed out on those, shopping from Luna Boston, etc.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

jennalovesbags said:


> I wonder what it would take to do another special order. I was in grad school when I discovered RM so missed out on those, shopping from Luna Boston, etc.


OMG would be in heaven ha ha  take my money lol  if she did special orders for OS bags with the amazing leather and hardware!!!! Dreaming though unfortunately sigh  Better for my bank account ha ha


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Wasn’t this a special order for this bag?


No not this one, but most of the Black BW, royal/brown BW, wine Nikkis, there were so many but not this particular bag.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Which bag are you guys talking about? I tried to follow the post trail but then got lost...


It was a Morning After Hobo blacj


----------



## Haughty

samfalstaff said:


> Do you mean a counterfeit bag?





samfalstaff said:


> Do you mean a counterfeit bag?


oops    I wasn’t very clear with that.   I already had the same color of bag and wanted To return it since it was a duplicate to me.   i didn’t have any problems returning it to ThredUP. I think with The RealReal, most sales are final unless it’s a quality issue.  In that instance, I probably would not have been able to return the bag to TRR.


----------



## samfalstaff

Haughty said:


> oops    I wasn’t very clear with that.   I already had the same color of bag and wanted To return it since it was a duplicate to me.   i didn’t have any problems returning it to ThredUP. I think with The RealReal, most sales are final unless it’s a quality issue.  In that instance, I probably would not have been able to return the bag to TRR.


Ohhh, got it. Yeah, I wish TRR was a little more flexible with their return policy. But then they might raise the price on their bags.


----------



## Shelby33

Since I am bored, MAMs!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Since I am bored, MAMs!
> View attachment 4765730
> 
> View attachment 4765731
> 
> View attachment 4765732


I'm so glad you're bored @Shelby33 !!!  More eye candy for us!!


----------



## Antonia

I should have my other Nikki today!  It's a chestnut color but it's not as good of shape as the other 2.  My black Nikki feels a little dry...it's in mint condition but I feel like it needs conditioning!  What leather conditioner do you all recommend?  TIA!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I should have my other Nikki today!  It's a chestnut color but it's not as good of shape as the other 2.  My black Nikki feels a little dry...it's in mint condition but I feel like it needs conditioning!  What leather conditioner do you all recommend?  TIA!


My favorite is Leather CPR conditioner.
Can't wait to see your new Nikki!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I'm so glad you're bored @Shelby33 !!!  More eye candy for us!!


OMG my couch is a mess. The baby likes to open his bottle now. All over the couch.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I'm so glad you're bored @Shelby33 !!!  More eye candy for us!!


I forgot one!!!!!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Since I am bored, MAMs!
> View attachment 4765730
> 
> View attachment 4765731
> 
> View attachment 4765732


Stunning!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> My favorite is Leather CPR conditioner.
> Can't wait to see your new Nikki!


I need to order some more conditioner. I had some that I was using for boots and put it on my bags. I like the looks of that CPR stuff as it’s non skin irritant.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> OMG my couch is a mess. The baby likes to open his bottle now. All over the couch.


Hopefully not on your bags...


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Stunning!!


Thanks Carrie!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> My favorite is Leather CPR conditioner.
> Can't wait to see your new Nikki!


Thank you for the info!!!


----------



## shesnochill

Thank you for blessing us with MAM porn during your boredom @Shelby33!! Lol. You LOVE the MAMs. Would you say you are definitely more MAM than MABs? And can you share why with me. LOL trying to convince myself to keeping an MAM over here..


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> Thank you for blessing us with MAM porn during your boredom @Shelby33!! Lol. You LOVE the MAMs. Would you say you are definitely more MAM than MABs? And can you share why with me. LOL trying to convince myself to keeping an MAM over here..


I don't think I love MAMs more, but I just happened to find them in the colors I wanted. I have 4 MABs that I love, and I like the extra room. I like the way the MAMs look on me a little better I guess. I really LOVE having both sizes in black. I have the SW MAB and a BBW mam which I'm using today, I love the pebbled leather on it. If I've been using a MAB for a while the MAM looks so small but it really isn't, it's just that I was used to the MAB size, if that makes sense?


----------



## Antonia

I was supposed to get my chestnut colored Nikki yesterday but it's been delayed until today.  I'll post pics tonight!  I hope I love it!
I'm loving my black one...I just have to condition it.  However I noticed the hardware on the black is heavier and more of an aged brass than the wine Nikki.  I wonder if she used different dog leash sizes?


----------



## jennalovesbags

Antonia said:


> I was supposed to get my chestnut colored Nikki yesterday but it's been delayed until today.  I'll post pics tonight!  I hope I love it!
> I'm loving my black one...I just have to condition it.  However I noticed the hardware on the black is heavier and more of an aged brass than the wine Nikki.  I wonder if she used different dog leash sizes?



Can't wait to see it!


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> I don't think I love MAMs more, but I just happened to find them in the colors I wanted. I have 4 MABs that I love, and I like the extra room. I like the way the MAMs look on me a little better I guess. I really LOVE having both sizes in black. I have the SW MAB and a BBW mam which I'm using today, I love the pebbled leather on it. If I've been using a MAB for a while the MAM looks so small but it really isn't, it's just that I was used to the MAB size, if that makes sense?


It does!! And I absolutely love the way a MAM looks too. But after owning one after another.. I always end up selling them so it's definitely not meant to me for me.

Shelby, now I want to see what you carry inside your bags!


----------



## shesnochill

jennalovesbags said:


> Can't wait to see it!


I 2nd this!


----------



## shesnochill

My arrival today will be shared in here. 

It is indeed an OS.


----------



## jennalovesbags

annaversary said:


> My arrival today will be shared in here.
> 
> It is indeed an OS.



yay!


----------



## Antonia

Here's my new Nikki!!!!  Omg, she a puddle of loveliness.   She photographed very light in the ad but this is a gorgeous brown color with silver hardware.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Stunning! Such a great color.


----------



## Antonia

Mercari: Your Marketplace
					

Mercari is your marketplace. It's the perfect place to declutter and discover items that are uniquely you. Say 'goodbye' to your old go-tos and 'hello' to one-of-a-kind treasures.




					www.mercari.com
				



Here was the ad for it...what a difference in color!


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> Stunning! Such a great color.


Thank you @jennalovesbags !


----------



## shesnochill

Antonia said:


> Here's my new Nikki!!!!  Omg, she a puddle of loveliness.   She photographed very light in the ad but this is a gorgeous brown color with silver hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4767157
> View attachment 4767158
> View attachment 4767159
> View attachment 4767160


Chocolate?!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Here's my new Nikki!!!!  Omg, she a puddle of loveliness.   She photographed very light in the ad but this is a gorgeous brown color with silver hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4767157
> View attachment 4767158
> View attachment 4767159
> View attachment 4767160


What a wonderful brown! Goes so well with your dress too!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Here's my new Nikki!!!!  Omg, she a puddle of loveliness.   She photographed very light in the ad but this is a gorgeous brown color with silver hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4767157
> View attachment 4767158
> View attachment 4767159
> View attachment 4767160


Wow this is absolutely amazing!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Mercari: Your Marketplace
> 
> 
> Mercari is your marketplace. It's the perfect place to declutter and discover items that are uniquely you. Say 'goodbye' to your old go-tos and 'hello' to one-of-a-kind treasures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mercari.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here was the ad for it...what a difference in color!


I had this in my likes! Silver HW?


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Wow this is absolutely amazing!!!


Thank you @Shelby33


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I had this in my likes! Silver HW?


Yes!! I thought it was gold hardware in the ad but was pleasantly surprised with the silver.  I think it looks great with the silver!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Yes!! I thought it was gold hardware in the ad but was pleasantly surprised with the silver.  I think it looks great with the silver!


It does, and it's so htf!!


----------



## Shelby33

annaversary said:


> Chocolate?!


No I think chocolate had brass HW


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> No I think chocolate had brass HW


Good point!


----------



## Shelby33

Check out my gorgeous new Rebecca Minkoff Nikki w/Silver hardware!
					

It is so gorgeous. The leather is really incredible and the bag has such a pretty lining. Take a look ;)




					forum.purseblog.com
				



@Antonia


----------



## Shelby33

I changed bags already. Can't seem to put this one down. This and my emerald are gonna get so abused.


----------



## shesnochill

Drool! I am loving mine too even though the Royal Blue leather/color has faded. The combo is just divine!


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> Drool! I am loving mine too even though the Royal Blue leather/color has faded. The combo is just divine!


I think yours looks so cool!


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> I think yours looks so cool!



What the bag is supposed to look like:


----------



## shesnochill

What mine looks like:


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> I think yours looks so cool!


But it is growing on me!!


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> What mine looks like:


Oh, my! What happened? (Although, it actually looks pretty fantastic!)


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> What the bag is supposed to look like:


LOL that's my bag looking not cool


----------



## Antonia

shesnochill said:


> What mine looks like:


Have you thought about dyeing the leather so it's a saturated blue?


----------



## Shelby33

Just bought this OS dark grey mab with silver HW so happy she accepted my offer! The lining is b/w floral


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Just bought this OS dark grey mab with silver HW so happy she accepted my offer! The lining is b/w floral
> View attachment 4768978


Nice, is that stonewash??


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Nice, is that stonewash??


I don't think dark grey came that way, I have a dg in a Matinee, leather has a slight sheen, very soft, beautiful!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Have you thought about dyeing the leather so it's a saturated blue?


I think it looks kinda cool, but if it were me I would use something like tarrago or tgr (trg?) shoe cream, comes in tons of shades. Or you could dye but more work.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I think it looks kinda cool, but if it were me I would use something like tarrago or tgr (trg?) shoe cream, comes in tons of shades. Or you could dye but more work.


Yes, @shesnochill what ever is easier.  I would color it and then you'll be 100% happy because you'll have the lining and bag you want!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Yes, @shesnochill what ever is easier.  I would color it and then you'll be 100% happy because you'll have the lining and bag you want!


I wish I had that lining in mine!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I wish I had that lining in mine!


Haha, me too!  But I don't mind the blue Cheetah print in my MAB.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Haha, me too!  But I don't mind the blue Cheetah print in my MAB.


I love the  paisley most of all. The dark grey mab has black and white floral and she already shipped!!!


----------



## shesnochill

Antonia said:


> Have you thought about dyeing the leather so it's a saturated blue?


Yes!!!
But I kind of like the faded color of this too. Haha


----------



## shesnochill

I’m thinking about it.....


----------



## jennalovesbags

shesnochill said:


> I’m thinking about it.....
> 
> View attachment 4769126
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769127
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769128
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769129



Me too. Really most basketweave. I had a black basketweave  MAC for awhile and as it’s typical, regret selling it.


----------



## shesnochill

jennalovesbags said:


> Me too. Really most basketweave. I had a black basketweave  MAC for awhile and as it’s typical, regret selling it.


I would die for the original all brown MAC.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Just bought this OS dark grey mab with silver HW so happy she accepted my offer! The lining is b/w floral
> View attachment 4768978


@Shelby33 , when are you getting this beauty???


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> @Shelby33 , when are you getting this beauty???


Monday if all goes as planned!!


----------



## lightwave

shesnochill said:


> Yes!!!
> But I kind of like the faded color of this too. Haha


So do I. I think the faded color looks pretty cool and interesting.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I was supposed to get my chestnut colored Nikki yesterday but it's been delayed until today.  I'll post pics tonight!  I hope I love it!
> I'm loving my black one...I just have to condition it.  However I noticed the hardware on the black is heavier and more of an aged brass than the wine Nikki.  I wonder if she used different dog leash sizes?


What is the leather of your black like?


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> What is the leather of your black like?


It's similar to how you described it, like a leather jacket!!  It just feels dry compared to the other 2 Nikki's.  I hope once I condition it, then it will feel silkier.


----------



## Antonia

I just love this photo I found in RM in Action photo's...now I want one!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I just love this photo I found in RM in Action photo's...now I want one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770259


I bought one last week, still waiting for seller to ship...


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I bought one last week, still waiting for seller to ship...


I remember you said you bought it...what's taking so long?  Do you think she changed her mind?


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I remember you said you bought it...what's taking so long?  Do you think she changed her mind?


I just found out it should be here tomorrow!


----------



## Shelby33

Got my bags! The mail truck pulled up to my house, and left. So had had to walk down a few houses and ask for the packages and then he just gave me one but I knew I had three. Finally he found them! But it's OK because the mail was 4 hours early today!
Here's a quick shot, still working on handles of the white one though. It's in really good condition except for the handles, inside/outside clean. The dark grey bag looks new!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Sellers pic 


	

		
			
		

		
	
9


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Got my bags! The mail truck pulled up to my house, and left. So had had to walk down a few houses and ask for the packages and then he just gave me one but I knew I had three. Finally he found them! But it's OK because the mail was 4 hours early today!
> Here's a quick shot, still working on handles of the white one though. It's in really good condition except for the handles, inside/outside clean. The dark grey bag looks new!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771221
> 
> Sellers pic
> View attachment 4771237
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9


Beautiful!!  I can't wait to see how they look once you're done fixing them!!


----------



## Antonia

Rebecca Minkoff M.A.C. crossbody in crinkled black... - Depop
					

Rebecca Minkoff M.A.C. crossbody in crinkled black patent leather with antique silver hardware. excellent condition with very little signs of wear, plus this... - Sold by @floor11




					www.depop.com
				



I bought this MAC yesterday!  I'm not usually a MAC person but this one spoke to me!  I'm also still waiting for my SW MAM in black with silver...should have it Monday.  I hate waiting!!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> Got my bags! The mail truck pulled up to my house, and left. So had had to walk down a few houses and ask for the packages and then he just gave me one but I knew I had three. Finally he found them! But it's OK because the mail was 4 hours early today!
> Here's a quick shot, still working on handles of the white one though. It's in really good condition except for the handles, inside/outside clean. The dark grey bag looks new!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771221
> 
> Sellers pic
> View attachment 4771237
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9


Handles look better in your photo. Congrats!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Rebecca Minkoff M.A.C. crossbody in crinkled black... - Depop
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff M.A.C. crossbody in crinkled black patent leather with antique silver hardware. excellent condition with very little signs of wear, plus this... - Sold by @floor11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.depop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought this MAC yesterday!  I'm not usually a MAC person but this one spoke to me!  I'm also still waiting for my SW MAM in black with silver...should have it Monday.  I hate waiting!!


I can't wait to see that stonewash!! I like the MAC too!


----------



## Shelby33

So here is the MAB I got for 20.00 fixed up now. Except I haven't polished the brass.




Honestly I wasn't expecting much from this bag but I think I might like it a little better than the dark grey mab! Which is beautiful too!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> So here is the MAB I got for 20.00 fixed up now. Except I haven't polished the brass.
> View attachment 4771293
> View attachment 4771294
> View attachment 4771295
> 
> Honestly I wasn't expecting much from this bag but I think I might like it a little better than the dark grey mab!


This is beautiful! I'm surprised that white leather is in such good shape.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> This is beautiful! I'm surprised that white leather is in such good shape.


I had this in a MAM and this leather seems dirt resistant. The few marks that were on it came off with a wet q tip.


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> Handles look better in your photo. Congrats!


Thanks!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> So here is the MAB I got for 20.00 fixed up now. Except I haven't polished the brass.
> View attachment 4771293
> View attachment 4771294
> View attachment 4771295
> 
> Honestly I wasn't expecting much from this bag but I think I might like it a little better than the dark grey mab! Which is beautiful too!
> View attachment 4771298


Looks amazing!!


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> Looks amazing!!


Thanks Carrie!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> So here is the MAB I got for 20.00 fixed up now. Except I haven't polished the brass.
> View attachment 4771293
> View attachment 4771294
> View attachment 4771295
> 
> Honestly I wasn't expecting much from this bag but I think I might like it a little better than the dark grey mab! Which is beautiful too!
> View attachment 4771298


Holy smokes you did a great job fixing it @Shelby33 !  I love it too!  Something about the leather on those CC bags!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I can't wait to see that stonewash!! I like the MAC too!


I can't wait either...thanks!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Holy smokes you did a great job fixing it @Shelby33 !  I love it too!  Something about the leather on those CC bags!


Thank you!


----------



## shesnochill

Antonia said:


> Rebecca Minkoff M.A.C. crossbody in crinkled black... - Depop
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff M.A.C. crossbody in crinkled black patent leather with antique silver hardware. excellent condition with very little signs of wear, plus this... - Sold by @floor11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.depop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought this MAC yesterday!  I'm not usually a MAC person but this one spoke to me!  I'm also still waiting for my SW MAM in black with silver...should have it Monday.  I hate waiting!!


You found a SW MAM! Yay!


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> So here is the MAB I got for 20.00 fixed up now. Except I haven't polished the brass.
> View attachment 4771293
> View attachment 4771294
> View attachment 4771295
> 
> Honestly I wasn't expecting much from this bag but I think I might like it a little better than the dark grey mab! Which is beautiful too!
> View attachment 4771298


Wow! That White and Brown Basketweave MAB looks great! $20.00!? Score!!!


----------



## Antonia

shesnochill said:


> You found a SW MAM! Yay!


I wish it was MAB but I'll take it!!!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> I wish it was MAB but I'll take it!!!!


Can’t wait to see it!! You will love it!!


----------



## piosavsfan

I really enjoyed going through this thread. I miss OS RMs. The leather was the best!


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> Wow! That White and Brown Basketweave MAB looks great! $20.00!? Score!!!


I know!! So lucky! Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Holy smokes you did a great job fixing it @Shelby33 !  I love it too!  Something about the leather on those CC bags!


I just had it out in a downpour and no problems. My hair is another story.


----------



## Antonia

I remember seeing this pic years ago that made me want the Black Cat MAB...I don't remember who this member is though.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I remember seeing this pic years ago that made me want the Black Cat MAB...I don't remember who this member is though.
> 
> View attachment 4772356


Wasn't it Mockinglee's sister?


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Wasn't it Mockinglee's sister?


I do think it was someone's sister but I don't remember who!!  That could be?


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I do think it was someone's sister but I don't remember who!!  That could be?


I think I'm spelling her name wrong though


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I think I'm spelling her name wrong though


I think you spelled it right...sounds familiar.


----------



## Shelby33

Shelby33 said:


> I think I'm spelling her name wrong though


@MoK


Antonia said:


> I remember seeing this pic years ago that made me want the Black Cat MAB...I don't remember who this member is though.
> 
> View attachment 4772356


Actually I think it was Madbrink's sister.


----------



## Antonia

My SW Mam and crinkle patent Mac!   The Mam is basically brand new! Excuse the Uggs... it was pouring here and when I got home wanted something warm on my feet!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> My SW Mam and crinkle patent Mac!   The Mam is basically brand new! Excuse the Uggs... it was pouring here and when I got home wanted something warm on my feet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773143
> View attachment 4773144
> View attachment 4773149
> View attachment 4773150
> View attachment 4773151
> View attachment 4773153
> View attachment 4773154


Oh God they are beautiful!! So happy for you!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> My SW Mam and crinkle patent Mac!   The Mam is basically brand new! Excuse the Uggs... it was pouring here and when I got home wanted something warm on my feet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773143
> View attachment 4773144
> View attachment 4773149
> View attachment 4773150
> View attachment 4773151
> View attachment 4773153
> View attachment 4773154


Wow! They look great! Can I ask how tall you are? The MAC seems to hit you at just the right spot!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> My SW Mam and crinkle patent Mac!   The Mam is basically brand new! Excuse the Uggs... it was pouring here and when I got home wanted something warm on my feet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773143
> View attachment 4773144
> View attachment 4773149
> View attachment 4773150
> View attachment 4773151
> View attachment 4773153
> 
> View attachment 4773154


Such pretty bags and they look so good on you!


----------



## shesnochill

Lovely purchases @Antonia !!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Oh God they are beautiful!! So happy for you!!


Thank you @Shelby33 !!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Wow! They look great! Can I ask how tall you are? The MAC seems to hit you at just the right spot!


Thank you @samfalstaff !!  I'm 5'5"


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> Such pretty bags and they look so good on you!


Thanks @Carrieshaver !


----------



## Antonia

shesnochill said:


> Lovely purchases @Antonia !!!


Thanks @shesnochill !


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> Such pretty bags and they look so good on you!


I should give you a special shout out because if you didn't take the time to look at the listing on the MAM, and point out that it was SW, I never would have given the ad a second look!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> I should give you a special shout out because if you didn't take the time to look at the listing on the MAM, and point out that it was SW, I never would have given the ad a second look!


Awe thank you!! I’m happy for you that you were able to snag it!! The leather is so dreamy lol I can’t stop touching mine ha ha


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> Awe thank you!! I’m happy for you that you were able to snag it!! The leather is so dreamy lol I can’t stop touching mine ha ha


Thank you Carrie!!  I don't blame you....this leather is something else!  You're so lucky you have that beautiful SW MAB with brass hardware!!  That is my favorite bag of yours!!


----------



## Antonia

With all these new acquisitions, I'm running out of shelf space.  I now have 15 RM bags...most of which have been purchased these last 2 months!! I will say I am so happy to have found what I have at such good prices!


----------



## shesnochill

Antonia said:


> With all these new acquisitions, I'm running out of shelf space.  I now have 15 RM bags...most of which have been purchased these last 2 months!! I will say I am so happy to have found what I have at such good prices!


Collection pic pls!!


----------



## Shelby33

I have one coming with FDL...!


----------



## Antonia

shesnochill said:


> Collection pic pls!!


I will...I promise!  This weekend!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I have one coming with FDL...!


Ooohhh can't wait to see!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Ooohhh can't wait to see!


Me either!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Ooohhh can't wait to see!


Not sure of the color


----------



## Antonia

OMG, I remember seeing this one on Posh!  Congrats-I love it!!  Soooo pretty!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> OMG, I remember seeing this one on Posh!  Congrats-I love it!!  Soooo pretty!!


Yes it's been there a while so I made an offer! She said she would ship out today!
Also, don't have a brown mam...maybe chocolate?


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Yes it's been there a while so I made an offer! She said she would ship out today!
> Also, don't have a brown mam...maybe chocolate?


Well, it looks similar to my Nikki.  My Nikki photographed very light in the ad on Mercari but when it showed up, I actually loved the color even more because it was a nice chocolate brown color.  I'm sure you will love it!!


----------



## Antonia

Hey, did Rebecca make wallets back in the early days?  I would love a stonewash wallet to go with my bag!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Hey, did Rebecca make wallets back in the early days?  I would love a stonewash wallet to go with my bag!!


I think so, starting in 08 maybe?


----------



## lightwave

Antonia said:


> Hey, did Rebecca make wallets back in the early days?  I would love a stonewash wallet to go with my bag!!



I had bought this one. The leather is really nice, has a delicate feel to it.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Not sure of the color
> View attachment 4773693
> View attachment 4773694


Oh, I LOVE that color. Such a nice nutty brown. Goes really well with the FDL lining! That leather looks soft and smooshy too.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, I LOVE that color. Such a nice nutty brown. Goes really well with the FDL lining! That leather looks soft and smooshy too.


I can't wait to see it!!!


----------



## Antonia

Couple more pics of SW...just because.   I wish the whole bag was how the back looks.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Couple more pics of SW...just because.   I wish the whole bag was how the back looks.
> View attachment 4773951
> View attachment 4773952


That's how the back of mine looks too!!


----------



## lightwave

Shelby33 said:


> Not sure of the color
> View attachment 4773693
> View attachment 4773694


Love this leather!! It and the bag look mint!!!


----------



## Antonia

Triple black


----------



## Antonia

And the rest of the gang.....


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Triple black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4774184
> View attachment 4774193


For some reason, I read that as Triple Threat! Ha! But seriously, this is perfection!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> For some reason, I read that as Triple Threat! Ha! But seriously, this is perfection!


Thank you!!  I wanted to give it a clever introduction...maybe Triple Threat is better!


----------



## samfalstaff

Somehow I managed to buy three MACs! And I still have the brown bag with the misshapen handle from PM coming! But I'll be out of town for the rest of the week. So I have to wait until Sunday...


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Somehow I managed to buy three MACs! And I still have the brown bag with the misshapen handle from PM coming! But I'll be out of town for the rest of the week. So I have to wait until Sunday...


I can't wait to see your Stonewash MAB!!  I almost bought it...just trying to think about how to fix the handles...the rest of the bag is MINT!!


----------



## Shelby33

lightwave said:


> Love this leather!! It and the bag look mint!!!


It's coming tomorrow supposedly!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> I can't wait to see your Stonewash MAB!!  I almost bought it...just trying to think about how to fix the handles...the rest of the bag is MINT!!


But if it is stonewash, I'm just wondering what color it would be. I guess chocolate; although, I thought RM chocolate was more of an espresso color. I think tobacco is a lighter caramel color...okay, now I'm hungry.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> And the rest of the gang.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4774197
> View attachment 4774198
> View attachment 4774199


Wow it's so organized! Love it!!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Somehow I managed to buy three MACs! And I still have the brown bag with the misshapen handle from PM coming! But I'll be out of town for the rest of the week. So I have to wait until Sunday...


And that means WE'LL have to wait!! Dying to see that MAB!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> But if it is stonewash, I'm just wondering what color it would be. I guess chocolate; although, I thought RM chocolate was more of an espresso color. I think tobacco is a lighter caramel color...okay, now I'm hungry.


Yeah I think the stonewashed choc is dark... One of the girls here has tobacco.. Plus sometimes they look so different in the pictures, like Antonia's Nikki!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Wow it's so organized! Love it!!


Thanks @Shelby33 !  I should have been a closet organizer because I'm always tidying up (my stuff anyway...my husbands stuff is another story)!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Yeah I think the stonewashed choc is dark... One of the girls here has tobacco.. Plus sometimes they look so different in the pictures, like Antonia's Nikki!


Well, I'm hoping for SW, but just a regular OS MAM will work too.


----------



## Antonia

My Rebecca Minkoff pinwheel of bags!!!  Can you tell I'm bored??


----------



## Antonia

11 of the bags have been acquired in the last month or two!!!


----------



## Antonia

Flat as a pancake


----------



## Antonia

Bag of the day.....


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Bag of the day.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777032


Ooh, this all looks so nice! Makes me regret taking only one bag on my vacation. And it wasn't RM!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Ooh, this all looks so nice! Makes me regret taking only one bag on my vacation. And it wasn't RM!


LOL, thanks @samfalstaff !  Well, you don't want to ruin your RM now do you?


----------



## MissBagLadyT

Recently acquired pre-loved RM Denim Ostrich Love Spell


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> My Rebecca Minkoff pinwheel of bags!!!  Can you tell I'm bored??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777015


I love it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Flat as a pancake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777030


Is that from aunt ophera? Beautiful!!


----------



## Shelby33

Love this pile of smoosh


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Somehow I managed to buy three MACs! And I still have the brown bag with the misshapen handle from PM coming! But I'll be out of town for the rest of the week. So I have to wait until Sunday...


Is it Sunday yet?


----------



## Shelby33

https://posh.mk/CjklRZ7YQ7
		

I could kick myself in the ass for not buying this.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Is it Sunday yet?


I know! Unfortunately the post office delivered everything despite my request to stop my mail for the week. I just hope the boxes don't look too tempting in front of my house.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> LOL, thanks @samfalstaff !  Well, you don't want to ruin your RM now do you?


True. We're "roughing it" up in the mountains away from people so I guess they could get all dusty.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I know! Unfortunately the post office delivered everything despite my request to stop my mail for the week. I just hope the boxes don't look too tempting in front of my house.


Do you have a neighbor who could hold it?


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Do you have a neighbor who could hold it?


I'd hate to ask them. Everybody is too scared about the virus to handle other people's mail. But we live in a pretty crime-free neighborhood. And I tend to worry especially when it involves my bags!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I'd hate to ask them. Everybody is too scared about the virus to handle other people's mail. But we live in a pretty crime-free neighborhood. And I tend to worry especially when it involves my bags!


Me too!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Is that from aunt ophera? Beautiful!!


Lol, yes!!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> https://posh.mk/CjklRZ7YQ7
> 
> 
> I could kick myself in the ass for not buying this.


Holy crap!   Was this just sold recently??


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Holy crap!   Was this just sold recently??


Maybe a month or so ago.


----------



## lightwave

@Antonia What is that green color of your bag in the top left? Love that!


----------



## Shelby33

lightwave said:


> @Antonia What is that green color of your bag in the top left? Love that!


Yes they all need to be labeled!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> My Rebecca Minkoff pinwheel of bags!!!  Can you tell I'm bored??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4777015


What is the bottom left MAB/MAM? Almond? Is the lining the B/W floral?


----------



## Antonia

lightwave said:


> @Antonia What is that green color of your bag in the top left? Love that!


I had to go back and look at the photo-lol!  That one is my holy grail Stonewash Sage with FDL lining!!  Thank you!!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> What is the bottom left MAB/MAM? Almond? Is the lining the B/W floral?


That's one that I found on Posh...I believe it's glazed almond but maybe someone else with more knowledge can chime in??  Yes, it has B&W floral lining!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Yes they all need to be labeled!


LOL.  I know the stonewash Sage and the Royal BW and Wine Nikki, but the others (besides the black bags) I really don't know the 'official' names...I'm just guessing at glazed almond, hunter, and the light cream colored bag has a grey zipper tape so I'm thinking that could be a stone color??  The wine colored MAB I believe is Berry...that bag also has FDL lining!


----------



## samfalstaff

Okay, now I am confused about this MAB. It feels like what I think SW feels like, but I've never felt SW. It's ridiculously smooth and sleek, almost like petting...I think someone mentioned a dolphin and I can definitely see that. Pictures are true to color. However, did RM release a SW brown-grey color? Handles aren't bad because I am overall very impressed with the texture and color. I'm bag-happy!






I got two MACs too. Soft leather, and one of them has the finished tassels!


----------



## Antonia

OMG your stonewash MAB is amazing!!! Those handles aren't bad at all!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## Antonia

Also, congrats on the MAC's!!  I was just too excited on the MAB!!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Okay, now I am confused about this MAB. It feels like what I think SW feels like, but I've never felt SW. It's ridiculously smooth and sleek, almost like petting...I think someone mentioned a dolphin and I can definitely see that. Pictures are true to color. However, did RM release a SW brown-grey color? Handles aren't bad because I am overall very impressed with the texture and color. I'm bag-happy!
> View attachment 4779319
> View attachment 4779320
> View attachment 4779321
> View attachment 4779322
> 
> 
> I got two MACs too. Soft leather, and one of them has the finished tassels!
> View attachment 4779323
> View attachment 4779324
> View attachment 4779325


Could the MAB be sage? Did that have silver HW anyone know? SW leather is matte and very smooth, you want to keep touching it. Whatever is is, it's gorgeous!!!! 
Nice MACs too!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> OMG your stonewash MAB is amazing!!! Those handles aren't bad at all!!!  Congrats!!!





Antonia said:


> Also, congrats on the MAC's!!  I was just too excited on the MAB!!





Shelby33 said:


> Could the MAB be sage? Did that have silver HW anyone know? SW leather is matte and very smooth, you want to keep touching it. Whatever is is, it's gorgeous!!!!
> Nice MACs too!


Thanks! It's matte but with a dull sheen, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Love them all but that Choc MAB is beautiful!! Handles not really that bad either!!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks! It's matte but with a dull sheen, if that makes any sense.


I think it may be SW.. I don't think choc came with silver HW.. I'll ask my friend for a picture of her Tobacco SW.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Okay, now I am confused about this MAB. It feels like what I think SW feels like, but I've never felt SW. It's ridiculously smooth and sleek, almost like petting...I think someone mentioned a dolphin and I can definitely see that. Pictures are true to color. However, did RM release a SW brown-grey color? Handles aren't bad because I am overall very impressed with the texture and color. I'm bag-happy!
> View attachment 4779319
> View attachment 4779320
> View attachment 4779321
> View attachment 4779322
> 
> 
> I got two MACs too. Soft leather, and one of them has the finished tassels!
> View attachment 4779323
> View attachment 4779324
> View attachment 4779325


What color is the zipper track on that mab?


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks! It's matte but with a dull sheen, if that makes any sense.


Sorry, choc did come with silver as well.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> What color is the zipper track on that mab?


It's almost the same color as the bag but a shade darker. I'd say the zipper track definitely looks like chocolate.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Sorry, choc did come with silver as well.


Maybe it is chocolate. This leather is definitely different. So what are the known brown-colored SW colors again? Chocolate, tobacco, sage...


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Maybe it is chocolate. This leather is definitely different. So what are the known brown-colored SW colors again? Chocolate, tobacco, sage...


I think that's it! If I can get time on the laptop I'll look at the database, what lining?


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I think that's it! If I can get time on the laptop I'll look at the database, what lining?


I think the black and white paisley. Here's a picture.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

samfalstaff said:


> I think the black and white paisley. Here's a picture.
> View attachment 4779772


Love that lining!


----------



## samfalstaff

Carrieshaver said:


> Love that lining!


Me too! It goes well with any color.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Me too! It goes well with any color.


That's my favorite lining even before fdl


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Maybe it is chocolate. This leather is definitely different. So what are the known brown-colored SW colors again? Chocolate, tobacco, sage...


Mocha, coffee, harewood(?)... Quite a few. I'll try the crappy laptop now.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Okay, now I am confused about this MAB. It feels like what I think SW feels like, but I've never felt SW. It's ridiculously smooth and sleek, almost like petting...I think someone mentioned a dolphin and I can definitely see that. Pictures are true to color. However, did RM release a SW brown-grey color? Handles aren't bad because I am overall very impressed with the texture and color. I'm bag-happy!
> View attachment 4779319
> View attachment 4779320
> View attachment 4779321
> View attachment 4779322
> 
> 
> I got two MACs too. Soft leather, and one of them has the finished tassels!
> View attachment 4779323
> View attachment 4779324
> View attachment 4779325


Pretty sure now that is choc stonewash


Sorry for the crappy picture


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Pretty sure now that is choc stonewash
> View attachment 4779919
> 
> Sorry for the crappy picture


Yeah, okay, I could buy that. The picture looks a little darker than mine, but that could be the computer. I also found a SW chocolate matinee here at post #5: 




__





						Black Stonewah MAB is here-REVEAL !!!!
					

So my beautiful Black Stonewash MAB with silver hardware is here. This is a beautiful bag, so here we go! I got her from an awesome tPF'r:yahoo:       She's so soft and puddly...    FDL lining....




					forum.purseblog.com
				




The colors look similar.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Pretty sure now that is choc stonewash
> View attachment 4779919
> 
> Sorry for the crappy picture


And this thread is all about restoring that Chocolate SW matinee.




__





						~Operation Midnight Mattie Restoration~
					

Hello ladies...it's me again. If you have been following the saga of my Chocolate SW Matinee I bought on ebay then you know what this is about!  If not, you can catch up and see original pics here: http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/item-not-as-described-476720.html and here...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Yeah, okay, I could buy that. The picture looks a little darker than mine, but that could be the computer. I also found a SW chocolate matinee here at post #5:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Stonewah MAB is here-REVEAL !!!!
> 
> 
> So my beautiful Black Stonewash MAB with silver hardware is here. This is a beautiful bag, so here we go! I got her from an awesome tPF'r:yahoo:       She's so soft and puddly...    FDL lining....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colors look similar.


Plus both have silver HW.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> And this thread is all about restoring that Chocolate SW matinee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Operation Midnight Mattie Restoration~
> 
> 
> Hello ladies...it's me again. If you have been following the saga of my Chocolate SW Matinee I bought on ebay then you know what this is about!  If not, you can catch up and see original pics here: http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/item-not-as-described-476720.html and here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Zipper tracks look the same color right?


----------



## Antonia

I need more pics of your bag @samfalstaff !!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Pretty sure now that is choc stonewash
> View attachment 4779919
> 
> Sorry for the crappy picture


Looks like it to me!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> I need more pics of your bag @samfalstaff !!


I'll post more soon. Have to return to work so I can earn more money for bags...and food.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Zipper tracks look the same color right?


Yes, definitely the zipper tracks match.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Plus both have silver HW.


Yes, you're right. HW matches. Thanks for investigating Shelby33!!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Yes, you're right. HW matches. Thanks for investigating Shelby33!!


@Shelby33  is the best!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Here's a few photos of the bag in natural and sunlight. It really does look like milk chocolate! Still don't know what I'm going to do about the handle. It only bothers me when I look at the top picture. Also got my last MAC - a nice burgundy-brown color with GHW and BW floral interior.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Here's a few photos of the bag in natural and sunlight. It really does look like milk chocolate! Still don't know what I'm going to do about the handle. It only bothers me when I look at the top picture. Also got my last MAC - a nice burgundy-brown color with GHW and BW floral interior.
> View attachment 4780156
> View attachment 4780157
> View attachment 4780159
> 
> View attachment 4780161


Thank you for the extra pics of your beautiful bags, especially that SW MAB!!  The color is fabulous and you got a great deal on it!! Congrats again!!!


----------



## lightwave

That chocolate is such a beautiful color!


----------



## Heidi Sr.

Shelby33 said:


> By OS I mean bags that were made before siggy HW and made in US. However ALL BAGS WELCOME!


----------



## Heidi Sr.

OG made in the USA. Glazed Espresso and Wine. My other two have sig hardware...tangerine and light grey, made in USA also.. I believe shortly after these bags she switched to overseas manufacturing.
I haven't been on here in years!


----------



## Heidi Sr.

Antonia said:


> This is my current collection.... I have a new to me one on the way.   Will update later!  I have a group shot, and separate interior shots.


I think you bought your stonewash blue from me years ago?


----------



## samfalstaff

lightwave said:


> That chocolate is such a beautiful color!





Antonia said:


> Thank you for the extra pics of your beautiful bags, especially that SW MAB!!  The color is fabulous and you got a great deal on it!! Congrats again!!!


Thanks


----------



## Antonia

Heidi Sr. said:


> I think you bought your stonewash blue from me years ago?


Hi, Welcome back!!  I never had stonewash blue....just sage.  I would love to have a blue!!


----------



## Antonia

Heidi Sr. said:


> OG made in the USA. Glazed Espresso and Wine. My other two have sig hardware...tangerine and light grey, made in USA also.. I believe shortly after these bags she switched to overseas manufacturing.
> I haven't been on here in years!
> 
> View attachment 4780348
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780349


Gorgeous glazed espresso/wine!!


----------



## samfalstaff

I really need to get some cheap dustbags. All three MACs did not come with dustbags. Anyone know someplace online that sells cheap dustbags? They don't need to be branded or look all that fancy.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> I really need to get some cheap dustbags. All three MACs did not come with dustbags. Anyone know someplace online that sells cheap dustbags? They don't need to be branded or look all that fancy.


Maybe you could use some small pillow cases?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Amazon.com: 3 Pack Cotton Breathable Drawstring Dust Covers Large Cloth Storage Pouch String Bag for Handbags Purses Shoes: Clothing
					

Buy 3 Pack Cotton Breathable Drawstring Dust Covers Large Cloth Storage Pouch String Bag for Handbags Purses Shoes: Shop top fashion brands Closet Systems at Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY and Returns possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> Amazon.com: 3 Pack Cotton Breathable Drawstring Dust Covers Large Cloth Storage Pouch String Bag for Handbags Purses Shoes: Clothing
> 
> 
> Buy 3 Pack Cotton Breathable Drawstring Dust Covers Large Cloth Storage Pouch String Bag for Handbags Purses Shoes: Shop top fashion brands Closet Systems at Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY and Returns possible on eligible purchases
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com


This is perfect!  Thank you @Carrieshaver !!


----------



## samfalstaff

Carrieshaver said:


> Amazon.com: 3 Pack Cotton Breathable Drawstring Dust Covers Large Cloth Storage Pouch String Bag for Handbags Purses Shoes: Clothing
> 
> 
> Buy 3 Pack Cotton Breathable Drawstring Dust Covers Large Cloth Storage Pouch String Bag for Handbags Purses Shoes: Shop top fashion brands Closet Systems at Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY and Returns possible on eligible purchases
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com


These are pretty cheap. Thanks!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Maybe you could use some small pillow cases?


I guess I was looking for a more longterm solution. Plus my husband might thinks its an actual pillow and use it. He's already grumpy about all the bags lying around.


----------



## Shelby33

Heidi Sr. said:


> OG made in the USA. Glazed Espresso and Wine. My other two have sig hardware...tangerine and light grey, made in USA also.. I believe shortly after these bags she switched to overseas manufacturing.
> I haven't been on here in years!
> 
> View attachment 4780348
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780349


Beautiful bags!!!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Here's a few photos of the bag in natural and sunlight. It really does look like milk chocolate! Still don't know what I'm going to do about the handle. It only bothers me when I look at the top picture. Also got my last MAC - a nice burgundy-brown color with GHW and BW floral interior.
> View attachment 4780156
> View attachment 4780157
> View attachment 4780159
> 
> View attachment 4780161


How is that handle? Is it in one piece, maybe you can reshape it but I love your bag handle and all!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I really need to get some cheap dustbags. All three MACs did not come with dustbags. Anyone know someplace online that sells cheap dustbags? They don't need to be branded or look all that fancy.


I don't know, I never use them! I bet you could find them on ebay? Or even Amazon?


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> How is that handle? Is it in one piece, maybe you can reshape it but I love your bag handle and all!


The bent handle is squishy, almost like clay or rubber in there. What *is* in the MAB handle? It doesn't feel like a cut, more like an indentation, almost like memory foam that forgot to expand back to its original shape. Maybe I should take my beat-up purple MAM that nobody wants on PM and perform some surgery on the handle.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> The bent handle is squishy, almost like clay or rubber in there. What *is* in the MAB handle? It doesn't feel like a cut, more like an indentation, almost like memory foam that forgot to expand back to its original shape. Maybe I should take my beat-up purple MAM that nobody wants on PM and perform some surgery on the handle.


They are all different, some have plastic inserts, and my black cat MAM has very soft handles.


----------



## Shelby33

Do you guys think this is GE? 


Paisley lining, really beautiful!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Do you guys think this is GE?
> View attachment 4783216
> 
> Paisley lining, really beautiful!


It's so beautiful, congrats!!!  This is that color everyone is confused about...some say burgundy some say espresso!  Do we have any side by side pics of those two colors to make a determination?


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> I remember seeing this pic years ago that made me want the Black Cat MAB...I don't remember who this member is though.
> 
> View attachment 4772356


no offense to the person in this pic but this illustrates one of the reasons I lost a lot of my love for these bags.  I liked to have the outside pocket open and didn't like the lining showing.....detracted from bag for me


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> It's so beautiful, congrats!!!  This is that color everyone is confused about...some say burgundy some say espresso!  Do we have any side by side pics of those two colors to make a determination?


Glazed espresso was mentioned and possibly shown in this link.





						Early REBECCA MINKOFF, Glazed Espresso Matinee
					

I'm sure the OGs will remember this collection! This is one of the bags that launched Rebecca Minkoff's career  The Matinee in Glazed Espresso. Currently listed for sale on Tradesey, $140 incl s&h  https://www.tradesy.com/i/rebecca-minkoff-matinee-espresso-glazed-leather-shoulder-bag/26855538/




					forum.purseblog.com
				




The bag is beautiful, whatever color it is!


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> no offense to the person in this pic but this illustrates one of the reasons I lost a lot of my love for these bags.  I liked to have the outside pocket open and didn't like the lining showing.....detracted from bag for me


I get what you're saying.  I think the real reason why its really showing on this particular photo is something is very weighted inside...see how it sags in the middle?  You could leave the pocked partially zipped so that you can still reach inside and grab your keys or cell phone.  It's really my favorite bag of all time...why else would I have 9 of them?  I don't know any other bag that I would want this many of.  I love the Nikki but not like the MAB.  There's just something extra special about this bag.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> It's so beautiful, congrats!!!  This is that color everyone is confused about...some say burgundy some say espresso!  Do we have any side by side pics of those two colors to make a determination?


It's brown, dark with reddish undertones but I wouldn't call it Burgundy. That was in full sun too, here it is in shade. I can't get the color to show up right, it's really pretty. Very textured.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Glazed espresso was mentioned and possibly shown in this link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Early REBECCA MINKOFF, Glazed Espresso Matinee
> 
> 
> I'm sure the OGs will remember this collection! This is one of the bags that launched Rebecca Minkoff's career  The Matinee in Glazed Espresso. Currently listed for sale on Tradesey, $140 incl s&h  https://www.tradesy.com/i/rebecca-minkoff-matinee-espresso-glazed-leather-shoulder-bag/26855538/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bag is beautiful, whatever color it is!


Yes that looks just like it!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Antonia

@Shelby33, this is a keeper for sure!!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> @Shelby33, this is a keeper for sure!!!!


And it's a lot lighter than I thought it would be! The color with the red undertones is so pretty, I've never seen a color like it.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I get what you're saying.  I think the real reason why its really showing on this particular photo is something is very weighted inside...see how it sags in the middle?  You could leave the pocked partially zipped so that you can still reach inside and grab your keys or cell phone.  It's really my favorite bag of all time...why else would I have 9 of them?  I don't know any other bag that I would want this many of.  I love the Nikki but not like the MAB.  There's just something extra special about this bag.


I agree. Absolutely love the MAB. I love how it looks and I love how easy it is to use. I don't mind the lining showing if it's a lining I like, one of the older ones.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I agree. Absolutely love the MAB. I love how it looks and I love how easy it is to use. I don't mind the lining showing if it's a lining I like, one of the older ones.


Agree 1000%!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

I think these bags are the glazed espresso.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> It's brown, dark with reddish undertones but I wouldn't call it Burgundy. That was in full sun too, here it is in shade. I can't get the color to show up right, it's really pretty. Very textured.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783295


Oh, wow. An even better picture! I love that color


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, wow. An even better picture! I love that color


I wish I could get a picture of how it actually looked. It makes you just want to keep looking at it!


----------



## Shelby33

Here are a few more, sorry, just love this 29.00 MAB! 
With flash 



Without flash


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Here are a few more, sorry, just love this 29.00 MAB!
> With flash
> 
> View attachment 4783624
> 
> Without flash
> View attachment 4783625


So happy you love this bag....and that price!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> So happy you love this bag....and that price!!!


Thanks I really do!


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> no offense to the person in this pic but this illustrates one of the reasons I lost a lot of my love for these bags.  I liked to have the outside pocket open and didn't like the lining showing.....detracted from bag for me


@sdkitty In this pic my front pocket is completely unzipped and the lining doesn't show....


----------



## Antonia

Berry MAB!   Strange but it photographs so light!  It's much deeper in person.  I love how the leather looks in the back.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> @sdkitty In this pic my front pocket is completely unzipped and the lining doesn't show....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783693


I think it depends on the leather and how full the bag is. Most of mine, you can only see a glimpse,





Antonia said:


> Berry MAB!   Strange but it photographs so light!  It's much deeper in person.  I love how the leather looks in the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783697


A lot of mine are like that on the back too!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> @sdkitty In this pic my front pocket is completely unzipped and the lining doesn't show....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783693


looks nice
when I had my MAMs I carried my cell phone and keys in the outside pocket....now I have a larger phone so it might not fit in that pocket anyway.....when I carry my Cupid I have to put my phone inside the bag


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> looks nice
> when I had my MAMs I carried my cell phone and keys in the outside pocket....now I have a larger phone so it might not fit in that pocket anyway.....when I carry my Cupid I have to put my phone inside the bag


I love the o/s Cupids...with the tassell and the back zipped pocket!  I had two burgundy ones at different times but sold them both probably to fund another bag, as usual!!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> I love the o/s Cupids...with the tassell and the back zipped pocket!  I had two burgundy ones at different times but sold them both probably to fund another bag, as usual!!


I have two - pink (really peach) and black with RG HW....love that back zip pocket


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> Here are a few more, sorry, just love this 29.00 MAB!
> With flash
> 
> View attachment 4783624
> 
> Without flash
> View attachment 4783625


You are the queen of steals Shelby!


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> You are the queen of steals Shelby!


No Antonia posted the link!


----------



## shesnochill

You both are! @Antonia @Shelby33 

I def own some RMs under $100 but not under $30 LOL


----------



## Shelby33

I'm sorry, swore I wouldn't buy this but she offered 37 and I HAD TO HAVE IT


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I'm sorry, swore I wouldn't buy this but she offered 37 and I HAD TO HAVE IT
> View attachment 4786013


No need to apologize for this beauty and to get it for such a great price to boot!!  Congrats Shelby!!  She's beautiful!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> No need to apologize for this beauty and to get it for such a great price to boot!!  Congrats Shelby!!  She's beautiful!!


Thank you!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I'm sorry, swore I wouldn't buy this but she offered 37 and I HAD TO HAVE IT
> View attachment 4786013


Wait! Is this new?


----------



## anthrosphere

I just received this patent mini Nikki today! I am in love with it. She is so lightweight and so pretty!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

anthrosphere said:


> I just received this patent mini Nikki today! I am in love with it. She is so lightweight and so pretty!
> 
> View attachment 4786977
> View attachment 4786978
> View attachment 4786979
> View attachment 4786980


This bag is so pretty!! I love the color


----------



## Antonia

anthrosphere said:


> I just received this patent mini Nikki today! I am in love with it. She is so lightweight and so pretty!
> 
> View attachment 4786977
> View attachment 4786978
> View attachment 4786979
> View attachment 4786980


Beautiful!  She looks brand new!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Wait! Is this new?


Yes last week! It needed a little work before it was suitable for pictures!


----------



## Shelby33

anthrosphere said:


> I just received this patent mini Nikki today! I am in love with it. She is so lightweight and so pretty!
> 
> View attachment 4786977
> View attachment 4786978
> View attachment 4786979
> View attachment 4786980


That is beautiful!


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> Yes last week! It needed a little work before it was suitable for pictures!


You need to start a business Shelby! Lol


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Yes last week! It needed a little work before it was suitable for pictures!


Is the color also emerald? I seem to remember your other green RM being a deeper green.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Is the color also emerald? I seem to remember your other green RM being a deeper green.


It's emerald, I also have an emerald mam and an evergreen mam. Evergreen is the darkest, the emerald MAB is lighter than the emerald MAM but the color can look different depending on the lighting.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> It's emerald, I also have an emerald mam and an evergreen mam. Evergreen is the darkest, the emerald MAB is lighter than the emerald MAM but the color can look different depending on the lighting.


I must be thinking of the emerald MAM. I remember it made me really want a green bag.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I must be thinking of the emerald MAM. I remember it made me really want a green bag.


It's a beautiful color! I hope you get one!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> It's a beautiful color! I hope you get one!


Oh! I momentarily forgot I had a green MAM! Oops! But I'm not too fond of it. I don't ever reach for it. Probably because she is in poor condition. I'm looking to upgrade and really like the darker evergreen color.
Edit: The leather also feels pretty rough. Guess I've been spoiled by SW.


----------



## Antonia

Royal BW MAB....the more I use this bag, the more I love it!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Here's my green MAM that I forgot about. She looks good in this picture, but...I don't reach for her a lot. I think the only reason why I keep her is because it has the FDL lining.


----------



## shesnochill

samfalstaff said:


> Here's my green MAM that I forgot about. She looks good in this picture, but...I don't reach for her a lot. I think the only reason why I keep her is because it has the FDL lining.
> View attachment 4789359


She’s beautiful —

The MAB Shelby snagged is the one I almost got but didn’t because I was also unsure if I’d always reach for a dark green bag.

Happy Shelby got it!


----------



## jennalovesbags

shesnochill said:


> She’s beautiful —
> 
> The MAB Shelby snagged is the one I almost got but didn’t because I was also unsure if I’d always reach for a dark green bag.
> 
> Happy Shelby got it!


I LOVE dark green bags. Love them. I keep buying them and selling them because I don't actually want to carry them, but they're so pretty to look at.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

jennalovesbags said:


> I LOVE dark green bags. Love them. I keep buying them and selling them but I don't actually want to carry them, but they're so pretty to look at.


I love looking at them too! I have a hunter green MAM that just sits. It’s So pretty to look at but I don’t know that I’ll ever use it lol. Maybe in the fall I’ll try to love it.


----------



## Antonia

I'm so surprised a few of you don't think you'll use a dark green bag!  They're sooo versatile!  I love my hunter green bag and I'll never part with it.  It'll be in heavy rotation this fall/winter!!


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> She’s beautiful —
> 
> The MAB Shelby snagged is the one I almost got but didn’t because I was also unsure if I’d always reach for a dark green bag.
> 
> Happy Shelby got it!





jennalovesbags said:


> I LOVE dark green bags. Love them. I keep buying them and selling them because I don't actually want to carry them, but they're so pretty to look at.





Carrieshaver said:


> I love looking at them too! I have a hunter green MAM that just sits. It’s So pretty to look at but I don’t know that I’ll ever use it lol. Maybe in the fall I’ll try to love it.





Antonia said:


> I'm so surprised a few of you don't think you'll use a dark green bag!  They're sooo versatile!  I love my hunter green bag and I'll never part with it.  It'll be in heavy rotation this fall/winter!!


See, I don't think this is dark green/evergreen. I think it's more like an emerald color but lighter. I KNOW that I would use it if it were darker green/evergreen.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> See, I don't think this is dark green/evergreen. I think it's more like an emerald color but lighter. I KNOW that I would use it if it were darker green/evergreen.


Yes, yours is a mid green color but I still think it's a versatile color.  Mine is so dark it almost looks black in pictures!!  I hope you find your dark green bag!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Yes, yours is a mid green color but I still think it's a versatile color.  Mine is so dark it almost looks black in pictures!!  I hope you find your dark green bag!!!


Thanks! That's what I love about yours. It's a chameleon color!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Here's my green MAM that I forgot about. She looks good in this picture, but...I don't reach for her a lot. I think the only reason why I keep her is because it has the FDL lining.
> View attachment 4789359


That's not emerald? It looks like mine, same lining and screws, love it!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I'm so surprised a few of you don't think you'll use a dark green bag!  They're sooo versatile!  I love my hunter green bag and I'll never part with it.  It'll be in heavy rotation this fall/winter!!


I know!!! I use all 3 of mine, they go with everything! Blue, grey black, white, yellow.. All the colors except red and some purples.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> That's not emerald? It looks like mine, same lining and screws, love it!


I guess it doesn't look as good as yours. Maybe that's my trouble.


----------



## samfalstaff

I've decided to go exploring in my closet to find out what other treasures I've forgotten. There's this...do you think it is stonewash? The funny thing is that it almost looks like an espresso/dark brown. The zipper track and thread both look dark brown.














Edit: Sorry, it's not letting me delete the duplicate photos.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> I've decided to go exploring in my closet to find out what other treasures I've forgotten. There's this...do you think it is stonewash? The funny thing is that it almost looks like an espresso/dark brown. The zipper track and thread both look dark brown.
> 
> View attachment 4790429
> View attachment 4790430
> View attachment 4790447
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790440
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790443
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790446


Looks like stonewash to me!!!


----------



## shesnochill

samfalstaff said:


> I've decided to go exploring in my closet to find out what other treasures I've forgotten. There's this...do you think it is stonewash? The funny thing is that it almost looks like an espresso/dark brown. The zipper track and thread both look dark brown.
> 
> View attachment 4790429
> View attachment 4790430
> View attachment 4790447
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790440
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790443
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790446
> 
> Edit: Sorry, it's not letting me delete the duplicate photos.


Dude I think it is Stonewash Espresso or Brown!!

Take some photos of it in natural light & in the sun!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I guess it doesn't look as good as yours. Maybe that's my trouble.


It looks great what are you talking about! It's beautiful, is the leather smooth?


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> Dude I think it is Stonewash Espresso or Brown!!
> 
> Take some photos of it in natural light & in the sun!


Sure, this weekend.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> It looks great what are you talking about! It's beautiful, is the leather smooth?


No, it's not. It's a tad rough, another reason why I'm not feeling the bag. Literally! I think I am officially on the prowl for a replacement.


----------



## samfalstaff

Here is the Dark Brown (possibly stonewash) MAM I found buried in my closet. Good idea to put it in the sun. I always thought this was black, but I now realize it is dark brown/espresso and love it even more. Last picture shows it sitting on a black leather chair. I threw in my green MAM for contrast.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Here is the Dark Brown (possibly stonewash) MAM I found buried in my closet. Good idea to put it in the sun. I always thought this was black, but I now realize it is dark brown/espresso and love it even more. Last picture shows it sitting on a black leather chair. I threw in my green MAM for contrast.
> View attachment 4792585
> View attachment 4792589
> View attachment 4792583
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792584
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792586
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792587
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792588


Great photos!!  Yes, that's definitely SW and BTW, that emerald bag is not rough looking at all-I don't see it!!  She's gorg!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Great photos!!  Yes, that's definitely SW and BTW, that emerald bag is not rough looking at all-I don't see it!!  She's gorg!!


Thanks. The emerald will be next in my rotation. Got to use it or lose it!


----------



## piosavsfan

I finally found a Nikki I have been looking for for years: Eggplant with brass hardware and dash lining. I have a 5 zip MAC in this leather and have always loved it and have looked for a MAB or Nikki in it for a long time. The Nikki I bought is supposedly in new condition. I'm going to be nervous until it arrives!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

piosavsfan said:


> I finally found a Nikki I have been looking for for years: Eggplant with brass hardware and dash lining. I have a 5 zip MAC in this leather and have always loved it and have looked for a MAB or Nikki in it for a long time. The Nikki I bought is supposedly in new condition. I'm going to be nervous until it arrives!


Ha ha was that the Nikki on Posh?! I love Nikki bags too. I was wondering who bought the bag On Posh. Really nice color!!! Looked like it was in really good condition so I wouldn’t worry too much. I stress a bit  when waiting for bags to arrive so I totally get it! Make sure to post pics when your Nikki arrives


----------



## piosavsfan

Carrieshaver said:


> Ha ha was that the Nikki on Posh?! I love Nikki bags too. I was wondering who bought the bag On Posh. Really nice color!!! Looked like it was in really good condition so I wouldn’t worry too much. I stress a bit  when waiting for bags to arrive so I totally get it! Make sure to post pics when your Nikki arrives


Yes, the one from Posh. I felt that it was priced too high given what RM is selling for nowadays but I didn't want to wait for the price to go down and miss out on it since I have been looking for that bag for ages. I will post pics for sure!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

piosavsfan said:


> Yes, the one from Posh. I felt that it was priced too high given what RM is selling for nowadays but I didn't want to wait for the price to go down and miss out on it since I have been looking for that bag for ages. I will post pics for sure!


I’m glad you found what you were looking for! Ya I have started collecting RM again and well I have paid some high prices to some really good deals. Guess it’s just how bad I need a certain bag in my life ha ha. Looking forward to pics when it arrives!!


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> I’m glad you found what you were looking for! Ya I have started collecting RM again and well I have paid some high prices to some really good deals. Guess it’s just how bad I need a certain bag in my life ha ha. Looking forward to pics when it arrives!!


Hey Carrie, did your Tess bag show up yet?  I can't wait to see it!!


----------



## Antonia

piosavsfan said:


> I finally found a Nikki I have been looking for for years: Eggplant with brass hardware and dash lining. I have a 5 zip MAC in this leather and have always loved it and have looked for a MAB or Nikki in it for a long time. The Nikki I bought is supposedly in new condition. I'm going to be nervous until it arrives!


So excited for you and can't wait to see it!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Hey Carrie, did your Tess bag show up yet?  I can't wait to see it!!


No, seller hasn’t even shipped the bag yet! Feeling nervous ugh hate this!! I hope she ships it!! I will post Tess soon as it arrives


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> No, seller hasn’t even shipped the bag yet! Feeling nervous ugh hate this!! I hope she ships it!! I will post Tess soon as it arrives


Is it me or do the Posh sellers seem very lax??  Ok, I was just wondering because you should have had it by now.  I hope she ships it too!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Is it me or do the Posh sellers seem very lax??  Ok, I was just wondering because you should have had it by now.  I hope she ships it too!


Some sellers are great they ship same day Or next day! Other sellers leave you wondering if your gonna ever see the bag lol. When I sell items I try to ship same day or at least the next. In my case at my USPS we have a self service kiosk that I can get shipping labels from and a huge bin to drop packages off. I like to go super early in the morning or at night to ship. Plus I work odd hours too so it really helps.


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> Some sellers are great they ship same day Or next day! Other sellers leave you wondering if your gonna ever see the bag lol. When I sell items I try to ship same day or at least the next. In my case at my USPS we have a self service kiosk that I can get shipping labels from and a huge bin to drop packages off. I like to go super early in the morning or at night to ship. Plus I work odd hours too so it really helps.


I've never sold on Posh, just eBay,  but I'm the same as you....shipping is always next business day.   Also I like replying to questions asap.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> I've never sold on Posh, just eBay,  but I'm the same as you....shipping is always next business day.   Also I like replying to questions asap.


I have sold two things on Posh. They take too much money lol So mainly I have used eBay and Mercari. I don’t get why it’s so hard for some sellers to answer questions!!


----------



## shesnochill

Carrieshaver said:


> I have sold two things on Posh. They take too much money lol So mainly I have used eBay and Mercari. I don’t get why it’s so hard for some sellers to answer questions!!


Posh takes 20%
eBay and Mercari 10%
Vestiare is even more 25%


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> Posh takes 20%
> eBay and Mercari 10%
> Vestiare is even more 25%


What the heck am I doing on Posh then? No wonder I have no money.


----------



## samfalstaff

Do you all think this is the same kind of bag that Lovin My Bags is currently selling on ebay? Seems the same. This is a pic of mine.


----------



## shesnochill

samfalstaff said:


> Do you all think this is the same kind of bag that Lovin My Bags is currently selling on ebay? Seems the same. This is a pic of mine.
> View attachment 4794457



YES!!!!! Wow!!!!

Sam what else are you hiding haha!


----------



## shesnochill

Makes me want some chocolate now lol


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Do you all think this is the same kind of bag that Lovin My Bags is currently selling on ebay? Seems the same. This is a pic of mine.
> View attachment 4794457


This is probably my favorite Mattie I've ever seen (next to @Carrieshaver 's wine)!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> This is probably my favorite Mattie I've ever seen (next to @Carrieshaver 's wine)!!





shesnochill said:


> Makes me want some chocolate now lol


Oh, I don't know. That wine mattie is beautiful! Yum, wine and chocolate!


----------



## jennalovesbags

samfalstaff said:


> Do you all think this is the same kind of bag that Lovin My Bags is currently selling on ebay? Seems the same. This is a pic of mine.
> View attachment 4794457


yeah really, what else are you hiding? LOL so beautiful!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

samfalstaff said:


> Do you all think this is the same kind of bag that Lovin My Bags is currently selling on ebay? Seems the same. This is a pic of mine.
> View attachment 4794457


Looks the same to me.


----------



## samfalstaff

jennalovesbags said:


> yeah really, what else are you hiding? LOL so beautiful!


I have another mattie - black SW, but that's it! I swear! I think I've shown everything else. Although, that reminds me - I think we are all due for a "my collection" photo.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> I have another mattie - black SW, but that's it! I swear! I think I've shown everything else. Although, that reminds me - I think we are all due for a "my collection" photo.


YES PLEASE!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Great photos!!  Yes, that's definitely SW and BTW, that emerald bag is not rough looking at all-I don't see it!!  She's gorg!!


Agree 100%


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> No, it's not. It's a tad rough, another reason why I'm not feeling the bag. Literally! I think I am officially on the prowl for a replacement.


Have you tried conditioning it? I thought you meant it looked rough lol cuz it looks beautiful!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Have you tried conditioning it? I thought you meant it looked rough lol cuz it looks beautiful!


No, I haven't. I should clean and condition it.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> No, I haven't. I should clean and condition it.


You could just wipe it down and condition it, it would look great!


----------



## Antonia

So, I got my black MAB with FDL lining....man do I love this bag!!!!


----------



## Antonia

Here are my FDL babies


----------



## Antonia

Side by side of new black with sage to compare leathers


----------



## Antonia

And now for modelling pics.... Excuse my bare feet that are unpolished!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> So, I got my black MAB with FDL lining....man do I love this bag!!!!
> View attachment 4796645
> View attachment 4796646


Oh BABY!!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> And now for modelling pics.... Excuse my bare feet that are unpolished!
> View attachment 4796651
> View attachment 4796652
> View attachment 4796653


You are going to LOVE this!


----------



## Antonia

Oh, @Carrieshaver , this bag arrived in one of those thin plastic bags!!  It was bubble wraped inside, but still, I was shocked.  This is the first time I received a handbag in a plastic bag.  They always come in boxes!!  That's how I ship too!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> And now for modelling pics.... Excuse my bare feet that are unpolished!
> View attachment 4796651
> View attachment 4796652
> View attachment 4796653


Bag looks so good on you!! The seller pics were not that great in my opinion.


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> Bag looks so good on you!! The seller pics were not that great in my opinion.


Thanks!!  Yes, agreed!


----------



## shesnochill

Glad you got it @Antonia! Better one of us than someone who would've treated that bag poorly, lol!

YOUR FDL MAB FAM LOOKS GREAT!


----------



## Antonia

shesnochill said:


> Glad you got it @Antonia! Better one of us than someone who would've treated that bag poorly, lol!
> 
> YOUR FDL MAB FAM LOOKS GREAT!


Thanks...I love it so much!!  Aside from some minor tearing of the lining near the zipper, it's perfect!!


----------



## Antonia

Confession...I caved and bought a middle school MAM from TRR because of the leather....and it came with a strap!  It's like an eggplant color!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Confession...I caved and bought a middle school MAM from TRR because of the leather....and it came with a strap!  It's like an eggplant color!
> View attachment 4797399
> View attachment 4797401
> View attachment 4797402
> View attachment 4797403


That looks really nice! Hard to tell sometimes with TRR.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> That looks really nice! Hard to tell sometimes with TRR.


Thank you @samfalstaff !Yes, you have to use the zoom feature!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Confession...I caved and bought a middle school MAM from TRR because of the leather....and it came with a strap!  It's like an eggplant color!
> View attachment 4797399
> View attachment 4797401
> View attachment 4797402
> View attachment 4797403


Oh beautiful!!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Oh beautiful!!!


Thank you @Shelby33 !


----------



## piosavsfan

Ugh I'm so upset! The Eggplant Nikki I ordered from Posh is definitely not new. It has a big dark stain among other issues. The bag also absolutely reeks of laundry detergent and I can actually see detergent powder in some crevices, probably from when the seller tried to clean the stain. Why do sellers have to lie??


----------



## Antonia

piosavsfan said:


> Ugh I'm so upset! The Eggplant Nikki I ordered from Posh is definitely not new. It has a big dark stain among other issues. The bag also absolutely reeks of laundry detergent and I can actually see detergent powder in some crevices, probably from when the seller tried to clean the stain. Why do sellers have to lie??


I'm sorry to hear!!!   Will they accept a return??


----------



## piosavsfan

Antonia said:


> I'm sorry to hear!!!   Will they accept a return??


I just got it today and opened a case on Posh so waiting to hear back. I sure hope they allow a return.


----------



## shesnochill

piosavsfan said:


> Ugh I'm so upset! The Eggplant Nikki I ordered from Posh is definitely not new. It has a big dark stain among other issues. The bag also absolutely reeks of laundry detergent and I can actually see detergent powder in some crevices, probably from when the seller tried to clean the stain. Why do sellers have to lie??



File a claim / case with Poshmark - immediately. They're pretty good about it as long as you provide photos!

I'm sorry it didn't work out


----------



## shesnochill

Antonia said:


> Confession...I caved and bought a middle school MAM from TRR because of the leather....and it came with a strap!  It's like an eggplant color!
> View attachment 4797399
> View attachment 4797401
> View attachment 4797402
> View attachment 4797403



That Eggplant is beautiful Antonia!


----------



## Antonia

shesnochill said:


> That Eggplant is beautiful Antonia!


Thanks Anna!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

piosavsfan said:


> Ugh I'm so upset! The Eggplant Nikki I ordered from Posh is definitely not new. It has a big dark stain among other issues. The bag also absolutely reeks of laundry detergent and I can actually see detergent powder in some crevices, probably from when the seller tried to clean the stain. Why do sellers have to lie??


Unfortunately some dishonest ones!! I wouldn’t keep it if were me, I’d file a claim. Bummer it looked so nice in the listing too.


----------



## piosavsfan

Carrieshaver said:


> Unfortunately some dishonest ones!! I wouldn’t keep it if were me, I’d file a claim. Bummer it looked so nice in the listing too.


Yeah I definitely don't want to keep it. It was far too expensive for the issues it has and the smell.


----------



## Shelby33

piosavsfan said:


> Ugh I'm so upset! The Eggplant Nikki I ordered from Posh is definitely not new. It has a big dark stain among other issues. The bag also absolutely reeks of laundry detergent and I can actually see detergent powder in some crevices, probably from when the seller tried to clean the stain. Why do sellers have to lie??


I don't know, I mean they are either jerks or stupid or both. Probably both. I'm sorry about your bag.


----------



## Shelby33

piosavsfan said:


> I just got it today and opened a case on Posh so waiting to hear back. I sure hope they allow a return.


As long as you didn't accept, and show them photos, they will. I've had to do it a few times myself.


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> And now for modelling pics.... Excuse my bare feet that are unpolished!
> View attachment 4796651
> View attachment 4796652
> View attachment 4796653


so this is full size MAB?  doesn't look overly large on you....and fits on your shoulder?
I think the MAB looks best in black as the color makes it look smaller


----------



## sdkitty

piosavsfan said:


> Ugh I'm so upset! The Eggplant Nikki I ordered from Posh is definitely not new. It has a big dark stain among other issues. The bag also absolutely reeks of laundry detergent and I can actually see detergent powder in some crevices, probably from when the seller tried to clean the stain. Why do sellers have to lie??


sorry you are having this experience
I once bought a kooba bag on ebay.  it wasn't cheap.  it was supposed to be like-new.  I got it squashed into a too-small box and it had a stain right on the front.  I messaged the seller and she said the shipper must have put the mark on the bag. 
  she was a small seller w/o a lot of FB and had never sold an expensive bag.  her sales were mostly kids toys, etc as I recall.  I try to stick with sellers who have some history selling handbags and better yet if they have return policies.
I don't understand people who misrepresent their items.  The last thing I, as a seller, want is an unhappy buyer.

Hope this gets resolved and you're not out money for shipping.


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> so this is full size MAB?  doesn't look overly large on you....and fits on your shoulder?
> I think the MAB looks best in black as the color makes it look smaller


Yes it's a full size MAB. Yes, fits on the shoulder too.  Because it's really soft and slouchy leather, the sides hang down and make the bag appear smaller!! I just love it!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

piosavsfan said:


> Yeah I definitely don't want to keep it. It was far too expensive for the issues it has and the smell.


Right!! Did posh review your case yet?! I wouldn’t want to keep it either!


----------



## piosavsfan

Carrieshaver said:


> Right!! Did posh review your case yet?! I wouldn’t want to keep it either!


They approved the return thankfully. I sent them tons of pics, including of pet hair that was all over the lining and detergent powder that was in the creases of the bag.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

piosavsfan said:


> They approved the return thankfully. I sent them tons of pics, including of pet hair that was all over the lining and detergent powder that was in the creases of the bag.


Happy for you on your return!! I know it’s disappointing but another bag will show up. I’ll be blocking that seller lol


----------



## piosavsfan

Carrieshaver said:


> Happy for you on your return!! I know it’s disappointing but another bag will show up. I’ll be blocking that seller lol


I blocked her, too. This is like the 3rd time I've tried to buy a bag in this leather and all have been not as described. I think I'm going to give up on it.


----------



## Shelby33

piosavsfan said:


> They approved the return thankfully. I sent them tons of pics, including of pet hair that was all over the lining and detergent powder that was in the creases of the bag.


Seriously? Pet hair??!


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> Seriously? Pet hair??!



Gag.

Not sur what's worst. Pet hair or an old cigarette bud. That once happened to me. Lol


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> Gag.
> 
> Not sur what's worst. Pet hair or an old cigarette bud. That once happened to me. Lol


I've gotten 2 bags with unknown pills in them!


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> I've gotten 2 bags with unknown pills in them!




LOL!


----------



## piosavsfan

Shelby33 said:


> Seriously? Pet hair??!


Yeah the whole bag was a mess. I can't believe she tried to pass it off as new.


----------



## Shelby33

piosavsfan said:


> Yeah the whole bag was a mess. I can't believe she tried to pass it off as new.


I'm glad you can return the bag. Another will turn up!


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> Gag.
> 
> Not sur what's worst. Pet hair or an *old cigarette bud.* That once happened to me. Lol


What!?! That's just plain dumb!


----------



## shesnochill

samfalstaff said:


> What!?! That's just plain dumb!



Yea.. that bag was quite smelly. I had to wash the interior, steam it out and I used my lavender + chamomile essential oil in it a few times. It's helped - sometimes I still get triggered by the smell lol.


----------



## shesnochill

Antonia said:


> So, I just went through my old selling dashboard on Bonanza...remember everyone used to buy and sell on there like crazy?  I'm going to post some of my amazing bags that have sold....I'm so sad...I want most of these back!!



At least you got your Sage MAB back!!


----------



## shesnochill

Antonia said:


> So, I just went through my old selling dashboard on Bonanza...remember everyone used to buy and sell on there like crazy?  I'm going to post some of my amazing bags that have sold....I'm so sad...I want most of these back!!



What color is this? @Antonia


----------



## Antonia

shesnochill said:


> What color is this? @Antonia
> 
> View attachment 4802376
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802377


Not sure of official name but a dark navy!  I bought if from eBay I think, many years ago.  I wish I still had this bag!!!  I wish I still had a lot of my old RM's!


----------



## shesnochill

Antonia said:


> Not sure of official name but a dark navy!  I bought if from eBay I think, many years ago.  I wish I still had this bag!!!  I wish I still had a lot of my old RM's!



Hugs


----------



## Antonia

shesnochill said:


> Hugs


I needed that!!


----------



## Shelby33

MABs
Dk grey, navy, choc bw, emerald, GE, white bbw, SW black, light grey with sig HW


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> What color is this? @Antonia
> 
> View attachment 4802376
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802377


Look at the zipper track, could it be royal?


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> Hugs





Antonia said:


> Not sure of official name but a dark navy!  I bought if from eBay I think, many years ago.  I wish I still had this bag!!!  I wish I still had a lot of my old RM's!


Aw


----------



## Shelby33

Here's the devote after I dyed the belts and middle panel. I like it better.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Look at the zipper track, could it be royal?


Isn't royal a medium blue, like the BBW's have?


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Here's the devote after I dyed the belts and middle panel. I like it better.
> View attachment 4802586


Oh that's nice!!!   What a cute little kitty!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Oh that's nice!!!   What a cute little kitty!!!


She's not so little, she's like a big fat racoon!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Isn't royal a medium blue, like the BBW's have?


Was it an OS bag? My navy doesn't have that color zipper track.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Here's the devote after I dyed the belts and middle panel. I like it better.
> View attachment 4802586


you're good
so you were able to match the original color?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> you're good
> so you were able to match the original color?


The part I dyed, I dyed over the original color which is the color of the rest of the bag. I'm not nuts about it though(the original color) so decided to add the dark purple.


----------



## shesnochill

Is Royal MAB in the middle in these two photos @Shelby33 ?


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> Is Royal MAB in the middle in these two photos @Shelby33 ?
> 
> View attachment 4802752
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802753


No that's navy, I had to use the flash. I think royal has a much brighter blue zipper track. I wish I had a royal!


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> No that's navy, I had to use the flash. I think royal has a much brighter blue zipper track. I wish I had a royal!




Wow, really? The Navy bags I owned never looked like that - wow!


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> Wow, really? The Navy bags I owned never looked like that - wow!


Then I don't know what color it is!! It has CC lining. I just assumed navy! But was always confused about it because the leather is NOT the same as my OS navy mini nikki. It is not pebbled.


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> Then I don't know what color it is!! It has CC lining. I just assumed navy! But was always confused about it because the leather is NOT the same as my OS navy mini nikki. It is not pebbled.



Oh, mystery!

Both of my "Navy" were pebbled leathers. I think @Antonia has one of them actually. Lol. The MAB one.


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> Oh, mystery!
> 
> Both of my "Navy" were pebbled leathers. I think @Antonia has one of them actually. Lol. The MAB one.


It really is a mystery, I have gone through old threads and never found it. There was a color just called "blue" but I think it was much lighter in color. This leather isn't as thick, it is textured, but not pebbled....


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> It really is a mystery, I have gone through old threads and never found it. There was a color just called "blue" but I think it was much lighter in color. This leather isn't as thick, it is textured, but not pebbled....




So interesting and cool. Mystery it shall remind. Special mystery blue bag


----------



## samfalstaff

Just got my brown FDL-lined MAM from posh. The handles aren't as bad as I thought they would be and I love the color! Now I don't feel so bad about missing out on the FB market!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Just got my brown FDL-lined MAM from posh. The handles aren't as bad as I thought they would be and I love the color! Now I don't feel so bad about missing out on the FB market!
> View attachment 4808911


Congrats!!  I was eyeing this bag but decided not to get it because it's a MAM.  Your pictures are so much better than the sellers pics.  This is gorgeous, congrats!!! Love FDL!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Congrats!!  I was eyeing this bag but decided not to get it because it's a MAM.  Your pictures are so much better than the sellers pics.  This is gorgeous, congrats!!! Love FDL!!!


Thanks! Bags in the sun will get my every time.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Just got my brown FDL-lined MAM from posh. The handles aren't as bad as I thought they would be and I love the color! Now I don't feel so bad about missing out on the FB market!
> View attachment 4808911


I love it! I have one similar, same lining and very similar color. I wish I knew what color it was! Is the leather on yours thick?


----------



## Heidi Sr.

Shelby33 said:


> It's brown, dark with reddish undertones but I wouldn't call it Burgundy. That was in full sun too, here it is in shade. I can't get the color to show up right, it's really pretty. Very textured.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783295


That's Glazed Espresso! My fav!


----------



## Shelby33

Heidi Sr. said:


> That's Glazed Espresso! My fav!


It is really beautiful!! I am loving it!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I love it! I have one similar, same lining and very similar color. I wish I knew what color it was! Is the leather on yours thick?


Yes! Very much so!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Yes! Very much so!


Mine is too! And a bit textured?


----------



## Antonia

I'm expecting to see all kinds of reveals from y'all this week!  Everyone was buying like crazy last week!    Can't wait!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Just got my brown FDL-lined MAM from posh. The handles aren't as bad as I thought they would be and I love the color! Now I don't feel so bad about missing out on the FB market!
> View attachment 4808911


Mine looks so similar!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Mine looks so similar!
> View attachment 4809637


It does!!! Twinsies!!


----------



## Denverite

I got into my photobucket today! (Photobucket is awful by the way with the amount of ads, yikes) and found this. Sadly, the only one that's left is Black Cat and I have Distressed Sunshine on it's way back to me!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Mine is too! And a bit textured?


Yes. There is a texture. Like a rugged leather texture, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Shelby33

Denverite said:


> I got into my photobucket today! (Photobucket is awful by the way with the amount of ads, yikes) and found this. Sadly, the only one that's left is Black Cat and I have Distressed Sunshine on it's way back to me!
> 
> View attachment 4809667


All gorgeous! But I really want to see that distressed sunshine!


----------



## Antonia

Denverite said:


> I got into my photobucket today! (Photobucket is awful by the way with the amount of ads, yikes) and found this. Sadly, the only one that's left is Black Cat and I have Distressed Sunshine on it's way back to me!
> 
> View attachment 4809667


Wow, what a collection!  I love the Black Cat and can't wait to see little Miss Sunshine!!


----------



## Denverite

Shelby33 said:


> All gorgeous! But I really want to see that distressed sunshine!





Antonia said:


> Wow, what a collection!  I love the Black Cat and can't wait to see little Miss Sunshine!!



Thank you! I'm really excited to have sunshine back! I also have to read this whole thread now, so many gorgeous bags!


----------



## Shelby33

FDL


CC


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> FDL
> View attachment 4811433
> 
> CC
> View attachment 4811434


Oh I love this!!  Such beauties!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Oh I love this!!  Such beauties!!!


Thank you!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> FDL
> View attachment 4811433
> 
> CC
> View attachment 4811434


Oh, my God! I just fell over! What awesome pictures!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> FDL
> View attachment 4811433
> 
> CC
> View attachment 4811434


I see what you mean about the one on the right with the FDL. It does look similar to my new brown MAB. I can't tell that much from the pictures, but yours might have more of a sheen/texture to it than mine.


----------



## samfalstaff

So after languishing in UPS-land (aka, Lathrop, CA) for a couple of days, my Nikki finally has a delivery date. Today!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> So after languishing in UPS-land (aka, Lathrop, CA) for a couple of days, my Nikki finally has a delivery date. Today!


I can't remember which Nikki you bought??


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> I can't remember which Nikki you bought??


That's because it's been FOREVER since the seller (great seller, BTW) shipped. 








						Mercari: Your Marketplace
					

Mercari is your marketplace. It's the perfect place to declutter and discover items that are uniquely you. Say 'goodbye' to your old go-tos and 'hello' to one-of-a-kind treasures.




					www.mercari.com


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> That's because it's been FOREVER since the seller (great seller, BTW) shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mercari: Your Marketplace
> 
> 
> Mercari is your marketplace. It's the perfect place to declutter and discover items that are uniquely you. Say 'goodbye' to your old go-tos and 'hello' to one-of-a-kind treasures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mercari.com


Ah yes!!!  I can't wait to see it.  That's the one that could be SW!?!?!


----------



## Antonia

I have one, possibly 2 more RM's coming to me....stay tuned!


----------



## Antonia

But now I feel the need to already let some less loved ones go....


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Ah yes!!!  I can't wait to see it.  That's the one that could be SW!?!?!


Yes! Could be. I'll let you guys (the experts) weigh in on that.


----------



## Antonia

Here is one you don't see a lot of....it's Thedseer's (or was) as she's not on here currently.  I remember she always had a really nice collection of these OS bags!!


----------



## Antonia

This one was MoneyPennie's....looks just like the one @Carrieshaver now has!!


----------



## Antonia

This one was also MoniePennie's....and I have this one...she said she bought it from a TPFer (which could've been me!) and who knows, maybe this is the same bag I now have!  I love this one!!


----------



## Antonia

How gorg is this cream colored MAB w/FDL!  This one belonged to Fashion1!  So pretty!!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, my God! I just fell over! What awesome pictures!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> View attachment 4811708
> 
> View attachment 4811709
> 
> 
> How gorg is this cream colored MAB w/FDL!  This one belonged to Fashion1!  So pretty!!


Did you get this?!


----------



## samfalstaff

So I got this today. I'm not jazzed about what's underneath the outside flap or that oil/water mark on the bag. I already knew about the darkened handles. I'll probably keep it because it's a MAB and I love the color including the texture. And I like the charms that came with it. Although, I think I'm going to have to let some of my other brown bags go.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> So I got this today. I'm not jazzed about what's underneath the outside flap or that oil/water mark on the bag. I already knew about the darkened handles. I'll probably keep it because it's a MAB and I love the color including the texture. And I like the charms that came with it. Although, I think I'm going to have to let some of my other brown bags go.
> View attachment 4811776
> View attachment 4811777
> View attachment 4811778
> View attachment 4811779


Nice color! Signature HW?


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Did you get this?!


No, I wish though!!!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> So I got this today. I'm not jazzed about what's underneath the outside flap or that oil/water mark on the bag. I already knew about the darkened handles. I'll probably keep it because it's a MAB and I love the color including the texture. And I like the charms that came with it. Although, I think I'm going to have to let some of my other brown bags go.
> View attachment 4811776
> View attachment 4811777
> View attachment 4811778
> View attachment 4811779


I think once you clean and condition this bag it will look 100% better!!  The leather looks a lot like glazed leather!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Nice color! Signature HW?


Yes


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> I think once you clean and condition this bag it will look 100% better!!  The leather looks a lot like glazed leather!!!


I really like the texture. Reminds me of goat leather. Did she ever make any of her bags in goat?


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> FDL
> View attachment 4811433
> 
> CC
> View attachment 4811434


quite a collection you've got.  is this all your bags?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> quite a collection you've got.  is this all your bags?


Unfortunately this is not all of them... I didn't include the bags with paisley or bw floral because I didn't have time, and I also have some with the blue&white striped lining. Oh and one really old one, I think the lining is called "colorful floral".


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I really like the texture. Reminds me of goat leather. Did she ever make any of her bags in goat?


The only one I can recall was "deep red", the dye was the same as wine but the leather was goat.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> View attachment 4811703
> 
> Here is one you don't see a lot of....it's Thedseer's (or was) as she's not on here currently.  I remember she always had a really nice collection of these OS bags!!


She had some GREAT bags, really special!!! I wonder if she still has this one?


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> View attachment 4811707
> 
> 
> This one was also MoniePennie's....and I have this one...she said she bought it from a TPFer (which could've been me!) and who knows, maybe this is the same bag I now have!  I love this one!!


Oh I see the FDL in there I think!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> She had some GREAT bags, really special!!! I wonder if she still has this one?


I would love to know!  You know who else had a lot of nice RM's was MAGJES!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> The only one I can recall was "deep red", the dye was the same as wine but the leather was goat.


It's a stretch to call this one deep red. Too much caramel brown in it. But it just looks so much like my other goat bags.


----------



## Denverite

Shelby33 said:


> FDL
> View attachment 4811433
> 
> CC
> View attachment 4811434



OMGGGGGG!!!!!!!! I love this. I NEEEED something with candy cane lining. What is the one on the far right? I feel like I need a navy something with cc lining lol. 




Antonia said:


> View attachment 4811703
> 
> Here is one you don't see a lot of....it's Thedseer's (or was) as she's not on here currently.  I remember she always had a really nice collection of these OS bags!!



I'm almost positive I bought bottle green MAM from her! And I think Tara (I can't remember her full TPF name at the moment but she has an adorable dog as an avatar) had it first--she also had some super good ones!


----------



## Shelby33

Denverite said:


> OMGGGGGG!!!!!!!! I love this. I NEEEED something with candy cane lining. What is the one on the far right? I feel like I need a navy something with cc lining lol.



I don't know what color it is, I thought it was navy but Anna didn't think so. It is a bit brighter than the navy mini nikki. Oh and it's a MAB.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> It's a stretch to call this one deep red. Too much caramel brown in it. But it just looks so much like my other goat bags.


Sorry I just meant that was the only time I know of that she used goat.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I would love to know!  You know who else had a lot of nice RM's was MAGJES!


OMG I know and she had that white cabinet for them all!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Sorry I just meant that was the only time I know of that she used goat.


I'll just call it my goat bag!


----------



## samfalstaff

It's here! The Nikki and I love it. It doesn't seem like SW, but it's in perfect condition. And it's so comfortable. I now understand why you gals love these bags. Nikki in black with paisley lining.


----------



## Denverite

samfalstaff said:


> It's here! The Nikki and I love it. It doesn't seem like SW, but it's in perfect condition. And it's so comfortable. I now understand why you gals love these bags. Nikki in black with paisley lining.
> View attachment 4811977
> View attachment 4811978
> View attachment 4811979
> 
> 
> View attachment 4811975
> 
> 
> View attachment 4811976



Oooh congrats! I'm pretty positive we're bag twins with this one. I've never figured out what leather it is exactly and I don't think it's SW either. I took pics the other day of mine to ask on the forum but never posted them!


----------



## samfalstaff

Denverite said:


> Oooh congrats! I'm pretty positive we're bag twins with this one. I've never figured out what leather it is exactly and I don't think it's SW either. I took pics the other day of mine to ask on the forum but never posted them!


Thanks. I can't believe it's in such good condition. And the leather is wonderful...whatever it is!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> It's here! The Nikki and I love it. It doesn't seem like SW, but it's in perfect condition. And it's so comfortable. I now understand why you gals love these bags. Nikki in black with paisley lining.
> View attachment 4811977
> View attachment 4811978
> View attachment 4811979
> 
> 
> View attachment 4811975
> 
> 
> View attachment 4811976


Wow! That is gorgeous! And my favorite lining!!! Enjoy it!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> It's here! The Nikki and I love it. It doesn't seem like SW, but it's in perfect condition. And it's so comfortable. I now understand why you gals love these bags. Nikki in black with paisley lining.
> View attachment 4811977
> View attachment 4811978
> View attachment 4811979
> 
> 
> View attachment 4811975
> 
> 
> View attachment 4811976


Wow, it's so gorgeous @samfalstaff !!  Congrats!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Wow, it's so gorgeous @samfalstaff !!  Congrats!!!





Shelby33 said:


> Wow! That is gorgeous! And my favorite lining!!! Enjoy it!


Thanks. I can't believe how comfortable it is to wear! I'm not looking forward to the black hole part of it, but maybe I'll just throw in a monster wallet that won't get lost in the folds.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks. I can't believe how comfortable it is to wear! I'm not looking forward to the black hole part of it, but maybe I'll just throw in a monster wallet that won't get lost in the folds.


That's what I do! And it's orange!


----------



## sdkitty

lightwave said:


> I had bought this one. The leather is really nice, has a delicate feel to it.
> View attachment 4773809


very nice.  I imagine it would be hard to find one like this


----------



## piosavsfan

Super sad I missed out on a Periwinkle Nikki on Posh.  I was too slow!  I hope one of the ladies here got it, it looked great!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

piosavsfan said:


> Super sad I missed out on a Periwinkle Nikki on Posh.  I was too slow!  I hope one of the ladies here got it, it looked great!


Today it was on there?


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> That's what I do! And it's orange!


Oh! Good idea. Another excuse to go out and buy something sparkly and colorful!


----------



## piosavsfan

Carrieshaver said:


> Today it was on there?


I think it was listed Wednesday or so and sold yesterday.


----------



## Shelby33

piosavsfan said:


> Super sad I missed out on a Periwinkle Nikki on Posh.  I was too slow!  I hope one of the ladies here got it, it looked great!


Jeez I hate when that happens! It went fast!


----------



## Shelby33

Found this picture, thought it was... Interesting.. If the whole bag was apple green I'd love it!


----------



## Shelby33

More linings, Mosaic, Paisley, B/W Floral


Navy Pinstripe & Colorful Floral


----------



## Haughty

Shelby33 said:


> More linings, Mosaic, Paisley, B/W Floral
> View attachment 4813219
> 
> Navy Pinstripe & Colorful Floral
> 
> View attachment 4813220


oooohhhhhh, Shelby.   I so want to hang with you and these beauties!!!   LOL


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Hey, did Rebecca make wallets back in the early days?  I would love a stonewash wallet to go with my bag!!


here's a cute one .....looks like mid-school.  saw a couple of older ones on Tradesy but they were sold








						Rebecca Minkoff Studded Veronica Continental
					

Shop chelseyla7's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. GREAT Rebecca Minkoff studded Wallet! USED ONLY ONCE! Perfect condition, just without tags. Inside is blue and black camouflage. Snaps shut.  Great for a clutch or everyday wallet!




					poshmark.com


----------



## Shelby33

Haughty said:


> oooohhhhhh, Shelby.   I so want to hang with you and these beauties!!!   LOL


----------



## piosavsfan

Shelby33 said:


> More linings, Mosaic, Paisley, B/W Floral
> View attachment 4813219
> 
> Navy Pinstripe & Colorful Floral
> 
> View attachment 4813220


How awesome! I've never seen that colorful floral lining before,  it looks gorgeous!


----------



## laurenrr

I am
Just gonna post a few of my os and unique bags i found in my old booth for memories sake!
i sold all
These years ago and cant figure out why for the life of me lol


----------



## Shelby33

piosavsfan said:


> How awesome! I've never seen that colorful floral lining before,  it looks gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## jennalovesbags

laurenrr said:


> I am
> Just gonna post a few of my os and unique bags i found in my old booth for memories sake!
> i sold all
> These years ago and cant figure out why for the life of me lol
> View attachment 4813567
> View attachment 4813568
> View attachment 4813569
> View attachment 4813570
> View attachment 4813571
> View attachment 4813572



Love those beloveds!!


----------



## Shelby33

Got my Night/Gold Crackle MAM today, the mail came 2 hours early! Anyway thanks to @Denverite for posting this! Everything with the bag is perfect, the leather is very soft, hardware is still perfect, gold crackle looks great, b/w floral lining looks great. Here are a few pictures. 
With flash


Without flash


Bottom


Quick mod shot


All in all, a great bag for 36.00! The gold isn't "in your face" at all. Really happy with this bag.


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> I am
> Just gonna post a few of my os and unique bags i found in my old booth for memories sake!
> i sold all
> These years ago and cant figure out why for the life of me lol
> View attachment 4813567
> View attachment 4813568
> View attachment 4813569
> View attachment 4813570
> View attachment 4813571
> View attachment 4813572


They're all beauties but I really love the greenish BF!


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> Got my Night/Gold Crackle MAM today, the mail came 2 hours early! Anyway thanks to @Denverite for posting this! Everything with the bag is perfect, the leather is very soft, hardware is still perfect, gold crackle looks great, b/w floral lining looks great. Here are a few pictures.
> With flash
> View attachment 4813585
> 
> Without flash
> View attachment 4813586
> 
> Bottom
> View attachment 4813587
> 
> Quick mod shot
> View attachment 4813588
> 
> All in all, a great bag for 36.00! The gold isn't "in your face" at all. Really happy with this bag.


Ahhhh i love this


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Got my Night/Gold Crackle MAM today, the mail came 2 hours early! Anyway thanks to @Denverite for posting this! Everything with the bag is perfect, the leather is very soft, hardware is still perfect, gold crackle looks great, b/w floral lining looks great. Here are a few pictures.
> With flash
> View attachment 4813585
> 
> Without flash
> View attachment 4813586
> 
> Bottom
> View attachment 4813587
> 
> Quick mod shot
> View attachment 4813588
> 
> All in all, a great bag for 36.00! The gold isn't "in your face" at all. Really happy with this bag.


Congrats Shelby!!  She's gorgeous!!!


----------



## laurenrr

jennalovesbags said:


> Love those beloveds!!


The green one was stonewashed Leather and was a special
Order!


----------



## laurenrr

A few more- among them
An envy studded nikki and an easy rider(?) i think mam. Also quilted patent mac and teal mam


----------



## jennalovesbags

laurenrr said:


> The green one was stonewashed Leather and was a special
> Order!



Oh wow!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Congrats Shelby!!  She's gorgeous!!!


Thanks!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Got my Night/Gold Crackle MAM today, the mail came 2 hours early! Anyway thanks to @Denverite for posting this! Everything with the bag is perfect, the leather is very soft, hardware is still perfect, gold crackle looks great, b/w floral lining looks great. Here are a few pictures.
> With flash
> View attachment 4813585
> 
> Without flash
> View attachment 4813586
> 
> Bottom
> View attachment 4813587
> 
> Quick mod shot
> View attachment 4813588
> 
> All in all, a great bag for 36.00! The gold isn't "in your face" at all. Really happy with this bag.


Looks great!


----------



## samfalstaff

laurenrr said:


> The green one was stonewashed Leather and was a special
> Order!


Oh, my! Someone out there has a really nice bag then!


----------



## samfalstaff

Rebecca Minkoff Black Leather Satchel
					

GENTLY WORN IN GOOD PRE-OWNED CONDITION REBECCA MINKOFF BLACK LEATHER SATCHEL. NO RIPS OR SCRATCHES,CLEAN LINING,BRONZE HARDWARE.CROSS BODY HANDL IS MISSING




					www.tradesy.com
				



Seller cancelled my order 
I continue to be on the lookout for a CC lining MAB.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Looks great!


Thanks!!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Black Leather Satchel
> 
> 
> GENTLY WORN IN GOOD PRE-OWNED CONDITION REBECCA MINKOFF BLACK LEATHER SATCHEL. NO RIPS OR SCRATCHES,CLEAN LINING,BRONZE HARDWARE.CROSS BODY HANDL IS MISSING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tradesy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seller cancelled my order
> I continue to be on the lookout for a CC lining MAB.


Why was it cancelled??


----------



## Antonia

My newest addition to the Nikki fam.  I was really not planning to buy any more Nikki bags because I'm a MAB girl but the price point on this and the fact that it's super old school swayed me to buy it.


----------



## Antonia

So it does have one missing stud underneath which was listed on the ad.   I did clean and condition the bag and I also had to wash the interior on the bottom....there was a dark colored stain inside.  The seller never mentioned the wear other than the missing stud and she never mentioned the interior stain, so it was misleading...I was a little bummed when I first opened the box but once I cleaned, conditioned, washed....now I'm 80% happier and for $35...I can't complain now, can I??


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> So it does have one missing stud underneath which was listed on the ad.   I did clean and condition the bag and I also had to wash the interior on the bottom....there was a dark colored stain inside.  The seller never mentioned the wear other than the missing stud and she never mentioned the interior stain, so it was misleading...I was a little bummed when I first opened the box but once I cleaned, conditioned, washed....now I'm 80% happier and for $35...I can't complain now, can I??


Pretty good deal! It’s disappointing when sellers are not honest and they don’t represent their items accurately! Looks really good! Love it!!


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> Pretty good deal! It’s disappointing when sellers are not honest and they don’t represent their items accurately! Looks really good! Love it!!


Thanks @Carrieshaver !!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> My newest addition to the Nikki fam.  I was really not planning to buy any more Nikki bags because I'm a MAB girl but the price point on this and the fact that it's super old school swayed me to buy it.
> View attachment 4814122
> View attachment 4814123
> View attachment 4814124
> View attachment 4814125
> View attachment 4814126
> View attachment 4814127
> View attachment 4814128
> View attachment 4814129


looks great on you


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> looks great on you


Thank you @sdkitty !!


----------



## Antonia

My two leopard lining bags, in direct sunlight  and in shade


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Why was it cancelled??


Maybe it was cross posted and sold?
Nvm, it still shows as for sale...


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> A few more- among them
> An envy studded nikki and an easy rider(?) i think mam. Also quilted patent mac and teal mam
> View attachment 4813626
> View attachment 4813627
> View attachment 4813629
> View attachment 4813630
> View attachment 4813631


That envy is gorgeous!!! All of them are but that envy is... Wow...


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Black Leather Satchel
> 
> 
> GENTLY WORN IN GOOD PRE-OWNED CONDITION REBECCA MINKOFF BLACK LEATHER SATCHEL. NO RIPS OR SCRATCHES,CLEAN LINING,BRONZE HARDWARE.CROSS BODY HANDL IS MISSING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tradesy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seller cancelled my order
> I continue to be on the lookout for a CC lining MAB.


Seriously?!? I'm sorry!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> My newest addition to the Nikki fam.  I was really not planning to buy any more Nikki bags because I'm a MAB girl but the price point on this and the fact that it's super old school swayed me to buy it.
> View attachment 4814122
> View attachment 4814123
> View attachment 4814124
> View attachment 4814125
> View attachment 4814126
> View attachment 4814127
> View attachment 4814128
> View attachment 4814129


Beautiful! (I feel like I use that word too much. I need a thesaurus.) It looks great on you!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> My two leopard lining bags, in direct sunlight  and in shade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814185
> View attachment 4814188


They are gorgeous especially that MAB! I don't have any with that lining, the older linings were so pretty!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Beautiful! (I feel like I use that word too much. I need a thesaurus.) It looks great on you!!


Thank you @Shelby33 !!  I hear you!  I use 'gorgeous' a lot but I love all of the O/S bags equally!


----------



## Antonia

Wait till you see what I have coming next!  Let's just stay it's a little over the top!  I probably won't have it here until the middle-end of the week.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Why was it cancelled??


No idea.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> My newest addition to the Nikki fam.  I was really not planning to buy any more Nikki bags because I'm a MAB girl but the price point on this and the fact that it's super old school swayed me to buy it.
> View attachment 4814122
> View attachment 4814123
> View attachment 4814124
> View attachment 4814125
> View attachment 4814126
> View attachment 4814127
> View attachment 4814128
> View attachment 4814129


Leather looks really nice!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> My two leopard lining bags, in direct sunlight  and in shade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814185
> View attachment 4814188


I'm not partial to the leopard lining myself, but on the Nikki it really works!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> No idea.


You didn't ask why the change of heart?


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> I'm not partial to the leopard lining myself, but on the Nikki it really works!


Thanks!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> You didn't ask why the change of heart?


I asked, but no reply. Edit: Although, I just sent the message.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I asked, but no reply. Edit: Although, I just sent the message.


I thought it was still for sale, maybe she sold it on another platform? Although I haven't seen it for sale anywhere else.. That really sucks I'm sorry.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I thought it was still for sale, maybe she sold it on another platform? Although I haven't seen it for sale anywhere else.. That really sucks I'm sorry.


If you click the link it states sold....I don't see it anywhere else either!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> If you click the link it states sold....I don't see it anywhere else either!


Oh OK I guess I didn't see where it said sold earlier. I hope she explains why she cancelled now I am really curious!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Oh OK I guess I didn't see where it said sold earlier. I hope she explains why she cancelled now I am really curious!


Me too!  Doesn't make sense!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I thought it was still for sale, maybe she sold it on another platform? Although I haven't seen it for sale anywhere else.. That really sucks I'm sorry.


Oh well. I'll just have to keep looking.


----------



## Haughty

Antonia said:


> So it does have one missing stud underneath which was listed on the ad.   I did clean and condition the bag and I also had to wash the interior on the bottom....there was a dark colored stain inside.  The seller never mentioned the wear other than the missing stud and she never mentioned the interior stain, so it was misleading...I was a little bummed when I first opened the box but once I cleaned, conditioned, washed....now I'm 80% happier and for $35...I can't complain now, can I??


I had one that was missing a stud on the bottom.   Check with your local cobbler.   Mine was not able to help, but I sent the bag to Ragu Brothers and they were able to put a stud on there.   Doesn‘t match exactly but it works for me.


----------



## Antonia

Haughty said:


> I had one that was missing a stud on the bottom.   Check with your local cobbler.   Mine was not able to help, but I sent the bag to Ragu Brothers and they were able to put a stud on there.   Doesn‘t match exactly but it works for me.


Oh wow!!  Thanks for telling me about them!!  I just added them to my favorites!


----------



## chocolatechippy

I am admiring everyone's MAM and MAB finds! Too bad Rebecca Minkoff does not 
make them anymore. What is a good method to clean and condition these purses?


----------



## Shelby33

chocolatechippy said:


> I am admiring everyone's MAM and MAB finds! Too bad Rebecca Minkoff does not
> make them anymore. What is a good method to clean and condition these purses?


That depends, because she uses so many different kinds of leathers. In general I like Leather CPR and Lexol for conditioners. For cleaning I use Lovin My Bags "So Natural" leather cleaner. They also sell "magic sponges" which work but tend to be abrasive IMO. I only use them for handles if they are very darkened. A plain white artists eraser can also work for small marks. 
You can find near perfect old school bags though, just have to be patient and always looking!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> That depends, because she uses so many different kinds of leathers. In general I like Leather CPR and Lexol for conditioners. For cleaning I use Lovin My Bags "So Natural" leather cleaner. They also sell "magic sponges" which work but tend to be abrasive IMO. I only use them for handles if they are very darkened. A plain white artists eraser can also work for small marks.
> You can find near perfect old school bags though, just have to be patient and always looking!


what about mr clean magic eraser?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> what about mr clean magic eraser?


I think it would be much to abrasive from what I have read. Like LMBs magic erasers, if you're not careful will take the finish off the bag. However if I had a bag I would not use because of a stain I couldn't get out, I might resort to Mr. Clean, but usually I just fo the best I can and use Tarrago (or any brand) colored shoe cream and try to cover it. I've done it before and sometimes it takes 6 coats but it does make it look much better.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I think it would be much to abrasive from what I have read. Like LMBs magic erasers, if you're not careful will take the finish off the bag. However if I had a bag I would not use because of a stain I couldn't get out, I might resort to Mr. Clean, but usually I just fo the best I can and use Tarrago (or any brand) colored shoe cream and try to cover it. I've done it before and sometimes it takes 6 coats but it does make it look much better.


my "new to me" stonewash bag has some small spots that aren't noticeable unless you inspect the bag.  I went after one of them with Apple cleaner and conditioner.  Didn't work.  I'm gonna leave well enough alone.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> my "new to me" stonewash bag has some small spots that aren't noticeable unless you inspect the bag.  I went after one of them with Apple cleaner and conditioner.  Didn't work.  I'm gonna leave well enough alone.


I would too with that leather. The bag looks beautiful to me.


----------



## chocolatechippy

Shelby33 said:


> That depends, because she uses so many different kinds of leathers. In general I like Leather CPR and Lexol for conditioners. For cleaning I use Lovin My Bags "So Natural" leather cleaner. They also sell "magic sponges" which work but tend to be abrasive IMO. I only use them for handles if they are very darkened. A plain white artists eraser can also work for small marks.
> You can find near perfect old school bags though, just have to be patient and always looking!



Thank you this helps!


----------



## Shelby33

chocolatechippy said:


> Thank you this helps!


You're welcome!


----------



## shesnochill

Super happy with this one. Thank you @Carrieshaver


----------



## Antonia

shesnochill said:


> Super happy with this one. Thank you @Carrieshaver
> 
> View attachment 4816612
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816613
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816614
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816615
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816616
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816617


Congrats!!


----------



## anthrosphere

Took my purple Matinee to Anthropologie.


----------



## Shelby33

anthrosphere said:


> Took my purple Matinee to Anthropologie.
> View attachment 4819909


Great color!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

anthrosphere said:


> Took my purple Matinee to Anthropologie.
> View attachment 4819909


I love purple!! I’m not sure why I don’t have a purple Matinee yet lol


----------



## Shelby33

Carrieshaver said:


> I love purple!! I’m not sure why I don’t have a purple Matinee yet lol


You should get on that!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Carrieshaver said:


> I love purple!! I’m not sure why I don’t have a purple Matinee yet lol


I think there's one for sale somewhere. I remember seeing it.


----------



## anthrosphere

Thanks Shelby and Carrie. And here is my beautiful Black Basketweave MAM.


----------



## samfalstaff

anthrosphere said:


> Thanks Shelby and Carrie. And here is my beautiful Black Basketweave MAM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820735


Very nice! What's the interior? And is the zipper track some color other than black?


----------



## Shelby33

anthrosphere said:


> Thanks Shelby and Carrie. And here is my beautiful Black Basketweave MAM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820735


Wow it's gorgeous!!! How do you like it?!


----------



## anthrosphere

samfalstaff said:


> Very nice! What's the interior? And is the zipper track some color other than black?


Thanks!! The inside is a black and white floral lining and the zipper is purple!



Shelby33 said:


> Wow it's gorgeous!!! How do you like it?!


Thank you! I love it!! I was so excited to finally find this bag for a decent price ($70). I always wanted one. I have been curious about what the BBW actually looked and felt like for the longest time. The bag is so beautiful and I love the tassels. I can definitely why this style is so popular here, she is worth every penny.

I am going to dream of owning one with a pink zipper now. Someday.


----------



## samfalstaff

anthrosphere said:


> Thanks!! The inside is a black and white floral lining and the zipper is purple!
> 
> 
> Thank you! I love it!! I was so excited to finally find this bag for a decent price ($70). I always wanted one. I have been curious about what the BBW actually looked and felt like for the longest time. The bag is so beautiful and I love the tassels. I can definitely why this style is so popular here, she is worth every penny.
> 
> I am going to dream of owning one with a pink zipper now. Someday.


Sounds wonderful! Was this the one on mercari?


----------



## Shelby33

anthrosphere said:


> Thanks!! The inside is a black and white floral lining and the zipper is purple!
> 
> 
> Thank you! I love it!! I was so excited to finally find this bag for a decent price ($70). I always wanted one. I have been curious about what the BBW actually looked and felt like for the longest time. The bag is so beautiful and I love the tassels. I can definitely why this style is so popular here, she is worth every penny.
> 
> I am going to dream of owning one with a pink zipper now. Someday.


So happy you love it!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Carrieshaver said:


> I love purple!! I’m not sure why I don’t have a purple Matinee yet lol





samfalstaff said:


> I think there's one for sale somewhere. I remember seeing it.



Finally found that purple mattie I saw a couple of days ago, but it's expensive and M/S.








						Rebecca Minkoff Mini Matinee Violet Leather Satchel
					

FLASH SALE- 20% OFF!  Never worn!  Zip tip satchel with side pockets




					www.tradesy.com


----------



## Jeepgurl76

samfalstaff said:


> Finally found that purple mattie I saw a couple of days ago, but it's expensive and M/S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Mini Matinee Violet Leather Satchel
> 
> 
> FLASH SALE- 20% OFF!  Never worn!  Zip tip satchel with side pockets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tradesy.com


Yes, I have been eyeing it! There was one on posh not to long ago and it sold pretty quickly for $250 NWT.


----------



## samfalstaff

Carrieshaver said:


> Yes, I have been eyeing it! There was one on posh not to long ago and it sold pretty quickly for $250 NWT.


I saw that. I was surprised it sold at that price, but it was beautiful.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Finally found that purple mattie I saw a couple of days ago, but it's expensive and M/S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Mini Matinee Violet Leather Satchel
> 
> 
> FLASH SALE- 20% OFF!  Never worn!  Zip tip satchel with side pockets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tradesy.com


Oh ffs that is expensive!


----------



## anthrosphere

samfalstaff said:


> Sounds wonderful! Was this the one on mercari?


It was actually on Poshmark!



Shelby33 said:


> So happy you love it!!!


Thank you again, Shelby!


----------



## Shelby33

Got my GE Tess


----------



## anthrosphere

Shelby33 said:


> Got my GE Tess
> View attachment 4824178


Sooo cute! And that leather looks so squishy! I just want to hug her. Beautiful!!


----------



## Shelby33

anthrosphere said:


> Sooo cute! And that leather looks so squishy! I just want to hug her. Beautiful!!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Thought I would give a short review of Tess in GE. 




I was wondering how functional this bag would really because as a rule, I don't like drawstring bags. But this is just as functional as my MABs and MAMs. It is definitely easier to use than my Nikkis are. The slider is easy to use and I can easily see and get to all of my things without taking the bag off my arm. The strap it came with hung about 2" longer than I liked, so I used a different strap that matched the color. Interior is black & white floral with the usual zipper pocket and 2 slip pockets. The bag doesn't feel heavy even when loaded up. Very comfortable to wear. Someone had shortened the tassels on mine, which is fine because I actually didn't like how long the original ones were. 
There are 2 additional rings on either side, which you can attach the strap to which decreases it's overall length but I didn't really like how the bag looked that way. 
The leather of course, being Glazed Espresso, is phenomenal. 
There are really no negatives that I can think of after using it for the day.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Thought I would give a short review of Tess in GE.
> View attachment 4824896
> View attachment 4824903
> View attachment 4824906
> 
> I was wondering how functional this bag would really because as a rule, I don't like drawstring bags. But this is just as functional as my MABs and MAMs. It is definitely easier to use than my Nikkis are. The slider is easy to use and I can easily see and get to all of my things without taking the bag off my arm. The strap it came with hung about 2" longer than I liked, so I used a different strap that matched the color. Interior is black & white floral with the usual zipper pocket and 2 slip pockets. The bag doesn't feel heavy even when loaded up. Very comfortable to wear. Someone had shortened the tassels on mine, which is fine because I actually didn't like how long the original ones were.
> There are 2 additional rings on either side, which you can attach the strap to which decreases it's overall length but I didn't really like how the bag looked that way.
> The leather of course, being Glazed Espresso, is phenomenal.
> There are really no negatives that I can think of after using it for the day.


Interesting thing about the strap!  Had you not mentioned it, I wouldn't have noticed it was different!  You could always have the original strap shortened, couldn't you?  Glad to hear how functional it is!  Yes, that GE leather is TDF!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Interesting thing about the strap!  Had you not mentioned it, I wouldn't have noticed it was different!  You could always have the original strap shortened, couldn't you?  Glad to hear how functional it is!  Yes, that GE leather is TDF!!!


Yes I definitely could but that would require me to leave the house lol


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Finally found that purple mattie I saw a couple of days ago, but it's expensive and M/S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Mini Matinee Violet Leather Satchel
> 
> 
> FLASH SALE- 20% OFF!  Never worn!  Zip tip satchel with side pockets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tradesy.com


so this has been sitting unused for several years?


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> so this has been sitting unused for several years?


It doesn't look like the tag is attached to the bag so I bet they did use it.


----------



## samfalstaff

I also got my FDL-lined brown Nikki today and my Navy mini Nikki with blue/white stripes. I'm really starting to like these bags, but I think the mini is too small. Both bags are in need of cleaning and conditioning.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I also got my FDL-lined brown Nikki today and my Navy mini Nikki with blue/white stripes. I'm really starting to like these bags, but I think the mini is too small. Both bags are in need of cleaning and conditioning.
> View attachment 4826139
> View attachment 4826140


They're beautiful!!!


----------



## shesnochill

samfalstaff said:


> I also got my FDL-lined brown Nikki today and my Navy mini Nikki with blue/white stripes. I'm really starting to like these bags, but I think the mini is too small. Both bags are in need of cleaning and conditioning.
> View attachment 4826139
> View attachment 4826140




You got the Chocolate Nikki! I was eyeing it - but so glad you got it. I do not need another Nikki.. lol or so I tell myself that I do not.

Beautiful!!


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> You got the Chocolate Nikki! I was eyeing it - but so glad you got it. I do not need another Nikki.. lol or so I tell myself that I do not.
> 
> Beautiful!!


Yes, I couldn't resist. Price was good...


----------



## shesnochill

samfalstaff said:


> Yes, I couldn't resist. Price was good...




Get some Leather CPR + Leather Honey conditioner. It will turn that baby around!


----------



## samfalstaff

@Shelby33 - Not sure what thread you wanted me to post this in. RL is starting to kick my butt so I've been distracted lately. Anyway got confused about the threads.

Here is my new to me MAM. Seller said it was Harewood. Interior is plain black. I really like the leather - it's thick and chewy and already developing a patina.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> @Shelby33 - Not sure what thread you wanted me to post this in. RL is starting to kick my butt so I've been distracted lately. Anyway got confused about the threads.
> 
> Here is my new to me MAM. Seller said it was Harewood. Interior is plain black. I really like the leather - it's thick and chewy and already developing a patina.
> 
> View attachment 4828841
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828842


Aw I'm sorry, I've been getting an ass kicking myself.. 
Yes I did want to ask you about the lining but you just answered me! The bag is beautiful, I've always been curious about that color. I love your new bag!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Aw I'm sorry, I've been getting an ass kicking myself..
> Yes I did want to ask you about the lining but you just answered me! The bag is beautiful, I've always been curious about that color. I love your new bag!


Thanks! Really happy with it and I got it for a good price which is always a bonus. Thankfully the world of bags is less stressful!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks! Really happy with it and I got it for a good price which is always a bonus. Thankfully the world of bags is less stressful!


I know! It's a great escape!


----------



## Antonia

Who's here for an unboxing??


----------



## Antonia

Oh, em, gee!


----------



## Antonia

Holy moly.... This is definitely burgundy!!!    Wow!  So in love...more so than wine Nikki!!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Oh wow!!! That’s a stunning find  love ❤️  is that where you found it on TRR?


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> Oh wow!!! That’s a stunning find  love ❤  is that where you found it on TRR?


Thank you @Carrieshaver !! Yes, I sure lucked out...I just can't believe how beautiful it is in real life!  Someone needs to pinch me!


----------



## Antonia

Modeling pics


----------



## jennalovesbags

This is gorg!


----------



## laurenrr

Antonia said:


> Modeling pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829523
> View attachment 4829526
> View attachment 4829527


This is my favorite nikki i've ever seen. Also love your ring


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Modeling pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829523
> View attachment 4829526
> View attachment 4829527


Beautiful!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Holy moly.... This is definitely burgundy!!!    Wow!  So in love...more so than wine Nikki!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829515
> View attachment 4829516


Unbelievably beautiful color!!   I love it!!! No wonder this color was so htf, gorgeous!!


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> This is gorg!


Thank you @jennalovesbags !!


----------



## Antonia

laurenrr said:


> This is my favorite nikki i've ever seen. Also love your ring


Thank you @laurenrr !!!  I think I have to agree with you on the Nikki!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you @samfalstaff !


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Unbelievably beautiful color!!   I love it!!! No wonder this color was so htf, gorgeous!!


Thank you so much @Shelby33 !!! 
Man, I'd love to find this in a MAB!!!!!  I would DIE!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Thank you so much @Shelby33 !!!
> Man, I'd love to find this in a MAB!!!!!  I would DIE!


I'll get the paddles ready....


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I'll get the paddles ready....


LOL!!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> LOL!!!!


Imagine explaining to your family, "Well she found a Morning After in Burgundy and her heart stopped which is totally normal. It was just for a minute. They're just keeping her for observation. But she needs someone to get her new bag to her right away please."


----------



## Denverite

Antonia said:


> Holy moly.... This is definitely burgundy!!!    Wow!  So in love...more so than wine Nikki!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829515
> View attachment 4829516



Oh my that is beautiful!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Imagine explaining to your family, "Well she found a Morning After in Burgundy and her heart stopped which is totally normal. It was just for a minute. They're just keeping her for observation. But she needs someone to get her new bag to her right away please."


You crack me up Shelby!!  It's definitely a holy grail bag now that I've seen it in the Nikki!!


----------



## Antonia

Denverite said:


> Oh my that is beautiful!!! Congrats!!


Thank you @Denverite !  You called it!!  Thank you!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Thank you @samfalstaff !


When you get a chance, could you take a picture of it in sunlight? I'd love to see it! Such an awesome color!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> When you get a chance, could you take a picture of it in sunlight? I'd love to see it! Such an awesome color!


Yes, I will!! Right now the sun is around the corner so I'll do it tomorrow while at work!


----------



## Antonia

@samfalstaff , the sun is not out today  so I'll have to try it tomorrow.  If you'd like me to, I can take a pic outdoors anyway but it probably won't look any different.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> @samfalstaff , the sun is not out today  so I'll have to try it tomorrow.  If you'd like me to, I can take a pic outdoors anyway but it probably won't look any different.


Antonia I'm sure if you try a little harder you can get the sun to come out.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Antonia I'm sure if you try a little harder you can get the sun to come out.


I'll try my best!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> @samfalstaff , the sun is not out today  so I'll have to try it tomorrow.  If you'd like me to, I can take a pic outdoors anyway but it probably won't look any different.


Oh, that's fine. I can wait for the sun!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, that's fine. I can wait for the sun!


That's good because now it's sprinkling and dreary out!


----------



## Antonia

The sun was just peeking out so I snapped these pics just before it disappeared behind the trees


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> The sun was just peeking out so I snapped these pics just before it disappeared behind the trees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830654
> View attachment 4830655


Oh, wow! So beautiful! Did @Shelby33 think this was lambskin?


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, wow! So beautiful! Did @Shelby33 think this was lambskin?


It can't be lambskin, it's too tough.  I'd love to know!


----------



## Shelby33

I think I figured out the color of my light brown MAM, I think Sam has the same bag. Terrible picture off my laptop but it says "Carmel".. Probably should by caramel...the picture on the laptop is much lighter than this one.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> It can't be lambskin, it's too tough.  I'd love to know!


I do not believe burgundy or GE are lamb.


----------



## Shelby33

Shelby33 said:


> I think I figured out the color of my light brown MAM, I think Sam has the same bag. Terrible picture off my laptop but it says "Carmel".. Probably should by caramel...the picture on the laptop is much lighter than this one.
> View attachment 4830835


There is a "caramel" that looks nothing like the "Carmel" in the data base... Now more confused...


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> There is a "caramel" that looks nothing like the "Carmel" in the data base... Now more confused...


Which bag is this? I think I know which one but wanted to confirm.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Which bag is this? I think I know which one but wanted to confirm.


It's the light brown MAM I got recently, I think you have the same one, with FDL and thick leather?


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> It's the light brown MAM I got recently, I think you have the same one, with FDL and thick leather?


Sounds like the one. You mentioned this somewhere (maybe here), but my interior pockets are also not capped in leather.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Sounds like the one. You mentioned this somewhere (maybe here), but my interior pockets are also not capped in leather.


I swear we have the same bag! Mine got soaked in the rain today but dried with no marks.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I swear we have the same bag! Mine got soaked in the rain today but dried with no marks.


Not sure I want to dunk it in the water to confirm...We won't have rain until end of November either. But I can wet a little spot on the bottom and see what happens...


----------



## Antonia

Here's a picture of GB Nikki 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
in direct sunlight


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Not sure I want to dunk it in the water to confirm...We won't have rain until end of November either. But I can wet a little spot on the bottom and see what happens...


Honestly I would have changed bags but didn't have time and I haven't got around to spraying it yet. Luckily it was fine though. I wouldn't want you to get a water mark on it or anything...


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Here's a picture of GB Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4831230
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in direct sunlight


That leather!!!!!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> That leather!!!!!!


It's killer!  I think I've decided glazed is my favorite leather of all time!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> It's killer!  I think I've decided glazed is my favorite leather of all time!!!


I love her glazed leathers! I think I only have 3 that are glazed but love them!


----------



## Antonia

My glazed babies


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Here's a picture of GB Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4831230
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in direct sunlight


This is so pretty! I really like the texture too!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> My glazed babies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4831427
> View attachment 4831428


That glazed almond!    **runs off to look at the GA Elisha on posh**


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> That glazed almond!    **runs off to look at the GA Elisha on posh**


Are you going to go for it??


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Are you going to go for it??


I don't know. I've bought so many bags lately...but probably. I'm hopeless. I should just change my profile to sambaglady.


----------



## Haughty

Someone find me a glazed Nikki!!    Or sell me one of theirs


----------



## samfalstaff

So this came in the mail. Even though it's MS, the leather feels pretty good. Thick and soft. The color is a bit darker than pictured. I thought it would be more wine-colored, but it's actually more apple/fire engine red.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> So this came in the mail. Even though it's MS, the leather feels pretty good. Thick and soft. The color is a bit darker than pictured. I thought it would be more wine-colored, but it's actually more apple/fire engine red.
> View attachment 4832791


The leather on most of the MS bags is great!
Beautiful bag!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> So this came in the mail. Even though it's MS, the leather feels pretty good. Thick and soft. The color is a bit darker than pictured. I thought it would be more wine-colored, but it's actually more apple/fire engine red.
> View attachment 4832791


Congrats!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> The leather on most of the MS bags is great!
> Beautiful bag!


Thanks


----------



## Debshu523

Denverite said:


> I got into my photobucket today! (Photobucket is awful by the way with the amount of ads, yikes) and found this. Sadly, the only one that's left is Black Cat and I have Distressed Sunshine on it's way back to me!
> 
> View attachment 4809667


Just beautiful! Black cat is my wish list! Do not know if it ever came in silver hardware so I would have to break my “rule” about hardware color if I ever come across one!


----------



## Debshu523

Shelby33 said:


> FDL
> View attachment 4811433
> 
> CC
> View attachment 4811434


What can I say?! Just gorgeous!!


Antonia said:


> View attachment 4811703
> 
> Here is one you don't see a lot of....it's Thedseer's (or was) as she's not on here currently.  I remember she always had a really nice collection of these OS bags!!



WOWSER! Simply beautiful!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Haughty said:


> Someone find me a glazed Nikki!!    Or sell me one of theirs



What color? We can keep an eye out.


----------



## Shelby33

Debshu523 said:


> What can I say?! Just gorgeous!!
> Thanks!!
> 
> WOWSER! Simply beautiful!


----------



## anthrosphere

Antonia said:


> View attachment 4811703
> 
> Here is one you don't see a lot of....it's Thedseer's (or was) as she's not on here currently.  I remember she always had a really nice collection of these OS bags!!


HG!! These bags sold for $600+ in the resale sites back in the day. Even the matching 'kiss and makeup' pouches were pricey, too. I wanted this bag so badly. I still do. Definitely on my wishlist. It is so beautiful.


----------



## samfalstaff

I got my Glazed Almond Elisha. I love this leather. Jury is still out on the style of the bag though. It doesn't have a whole lot of structure and just pools at your feet even when there's stuff in it, but, man, that is a BIGA** bag opening!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

samfalstaff said:


> I got my Glazed Almond Elisha. I love this leather. Jury is still out on the style of the bag though. It doesn't have a whole lot of structure and just pools at your feet even when there's stuff in it, but, man, that is a BIGA** bag opening!
> View attachment 4838273
> View attachment 4838270
> View attachment 4838271
> View attachment 4838272
> 
> View attachment 4838267
> View attachment 4838268
> 
> 
> View attachment 4838269


I love the big opening on it!! I might need one now lol


----------



## samfalstaff

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I love the big opening on it!! I might need one now lol


There was a glazed espresso elisha on posh last time I checked...


----------



## Denverite

samfalstaff said:


> I got my Glazed Almond Elisha. I love this leather. Jury is still out on the style of the bag though. It doesn't have a whole lot of structure and just pools at your feet even when there's stuff in it, but, man, that is a BIGA** bag opening!
> View attachment 4838273
> View attachment 4838270
> View attachment 4838271
> View attachment 4838272
> 
> View attachment 4838267
> View attachment 4838268
> 
> 
> View attachment 4838269



Congrats!!! That color I think is one of the absolute best!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Denverite said:


> Congrats!!! That color I think is one of the absolute best!!!


Thanks! Just found out my giant iphone fits into the Elisha's front slip pocket! That's a game-changer for me!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> I got my Glazed Almond Elisha. I love this leather. Jury is still out on the style of the bag though. It doesn't have a whole lot of structure and just pools at your feet even when there's stuff in it, but, man, that is a BIGA** bag opening!
> View attachment 4838273
> View attachment 4838270
> View attachment 4838271
> View attachment 4838272
> 
> View attachment 4838267
> View attachment 4838268
> 
> 
> View attachment 4838269


Congrats, it's beautiful!!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I got my Glazed Almond Elisha. I love this leather. Jury is still out on the style of the bag though. It doesn't have a whole lot of structure and just pools at your feet even when there's stuff in it, but, man, that is a BIGA** bag opening!
> View attachment 4838273
> View attachment 4838270
> View attachment 4838271
> View attachment 4838272
> 
> View attachment 4838267
> View attachment 4838268
> 
> 
> View attachment 4838269


Wow that color! It looks great on you!


----------



## Antonia

My MA hobo arrived!  I love it and love the lining!   I think this bag is new because the protective sticker was still on the plaque.   It came with an old school dust bag too!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Bag is pretty large!! Leather looks really good ❤️❤️


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Wow that color! It looks great on you!


Thanks!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> My MA hobo arrived!  I love it and love the lining!   I think this bag is new because the protective sticker was still on the plaque.   It came with an old school dust bag too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839439
> View attachment 4839440
> View attachment 4839441
> View attachment 4839444
> View attachment 4839446
> View attachment 4839448


Beautiful!!


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Bag is pretty large!! Leather looks really good ❤❤


Thanks Carrie!!  Yes, it looks large except when you're wearing it...it really slouches nicely!  The leather is buttery soft just like @Shelby33 said!!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Beautiful!!


Thank you @samfalstaff


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> My MA hobo arrived!  I love it and love the lining!   I think this bag is new because the protective sticker was still on the plaque.   It came with an old school dust bag too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839439
> View attachment 4839440
> View attachment 4839441
> View attachment 4839444
> View attachment 4839446
> View attachment 4839448


wow, looks like a rare bag.  never seen lining like that.  congrats


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> My MA hobo arrived!  I love it and love the lining!   I think this bag is new because the protective sticker was still on the plaque.   It came with an old school dust bag too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839439
> View attachment 4839440
> View attachment 4839441
> View attachment 4839444
> View attachment 4839446
> View attachment 4839448


Isn't the leather like silk, or better?!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> My MA hobo arrived!  I love it and love the lining!   I think this bag is new because the protective sticker was still on the plaque.   It came with an old school dust bag too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839439
> View attachment 4839440
> View attachment 4839441
> View attachment 4839444
> View attachment 4839446
> View attachment 4839448


It looks great! Funny we have the same exact bag lol


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Thanks Carrie!!  Yes, it looks large except when you're wearing it...it really slouches nicely!  The leather is buttery soft just like @Shelby33 said!!


any idea what vintage this is?  do you recognize the lining?  it's black, right?  hard to resist another black bag


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Isn't the leather like silk, or better?!


It's just like you described!  I love it, it fits perfectly on the shoulder.  Sometimes the Nikki just gets up in your armpit...this bag is more comfortable than the Nikki!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> It looks great! Funny we have the same exact bag lol


I know!!!!  I think it's cool!


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> any idea what vintage this is?  do you recognize the lining?  it's black, right?  hard to resist another black bag


It's chocolate brown....very rich looking! This is one of her earlier bags....as you can see by the name plate inside, there isn't even leather going around it...just the metal plate. Feels like 'butta'!


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Bag is pretty large!! Leather looks really good ❤❤


I was gonna say in the first modeling pic, it's stuffed but in the second one it has my belongings inside...notice the slouchiness?


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> It's just like you described!  I love it, it fits perfectly on the shoulder.  Sometimes the Nikki just gets up in your armpit...this bag is more comfortable than the Nikki!!


and this would be better on shoulder than MAB I think
do you like the look of it as much?


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> and this would be better on shoulder than MAB I think
> do you like the look of it as much?


No, I'm a MAB satchel girl through and through...I just have always preferred handheld bags.  However it's nice to have a little variety!!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> No, I'm a MAB satchel girl through and through...I just have always preferred handheld bags.  However it's nice to have a little variety!!


I like the look of a satchel and the shape but I like it to be able to go on my shoulder....my mattie is great that way.


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> I like the look of a satchel and the shape but I like it to be able to go on my shoulder....my mattie is great that way.


Are you looking at any other RM bags to buy?  Just curious...I'll keep my eye out for you!!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Are you looking at any other RM bags to buy?  Just curious...I'll keep my eye out for you!!


I'm trying to just enjoy my mattie for now.  I've been carrying it for a few weeks I think.  might be tempted by another sw - maybe blue MAB


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> It's just like you described!  I love it, it fits perfectly on the shoulder.  Sometimes the Nikki just gets up in your armpit...this bag is more comfortable than the Nikki!!


It definitely is


----------



## LipglossedX

Hello all. After a major closet clean out a few years ago, the Rebecca Minkoff bug has definitely bitten me again and I've been enjoying browsing the reseller sites lately. I currently have a couple preloved bags heading my way - a Burgundy Fiona Bucket Bag and a circa 2010? Black Drew Whipstitch Hobo (first time seeing this hobo style so no idea if it's good or bad? I couldn't find much info online) but I'm loving all the recent Old School posts and photos here! There's definitely still something special about the classic styles and I've got a blue or grey classic (probably a Nikki) on my wishlist for sure... and others.

On that note I wanted to ask about the Mini Nikki vs regular size current opinions: anyone own and care to give feedback or share Mini Nikki modeling photos? I know the regular size is the obvious favorite but I've seen some lovely Mini Nikki's come up for sale and haven't seen recent modeling photos of it.


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> Hello all. After a major closet clean out a few years ago, the Rebecca Minkoff bug has definitely bitten me again and I've been enjoying browsing the reseller sites lately. I currently have a couple preloved bags heading my way - a Burgundy Fiona Bucket Bag and a circa 2010? Black Drew Whipstitch Hobo (first time seeing this hobo style so no idea if it's good or bad? I couldn't find much info online) but I'm loving all the recent Old School posts and photos here! There's definitely still something special about the classic styles and I've got a blue or grey classic (probably a Nikki) on my wishlist for sure... and others.
> 
> On that note I wanted to ask about the Mini Nikki vs regular size current opinions: anyone own and care to give feedback or share Mini Nikki modeling photos? I know the regular size is the obvious favorite but I've seen some lovely Mini Nikki's come up for sale and haven't seen recent modeling photos of it.


Welcome back to RM!!  I don't have the mini but I know @Shelby33 does.  I'm sure she will chime in and maybe post a modeling pic.  The older bags are amazing!!!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Antonia said:


> Welcome back to RM!!  I don't have the mini but I know @Shelby33 does.  I'm sure she will chime in and maybe post a modeling pic.  The older bags are amazing!!!


I think the nikki threads probably have modeling photos!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Are you looking at any other RM bags to buy?  Just curious...I'll keep my eye out for you!!


that is so sweet of you......you def get credit for showing me the mattie 
It would be fun to get another one but right now I'm feeling kinda bad that I have bags I'm not using and which aren't easy to sell.  Uugh.  Back in the day it was pretty easy to sell on Bonanza.  Not now.  Good news is buying these days is better


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> Hello all. After a major closet clean out a few years ago, the Rebecca Minkoff bug has definitely bitten me again and I've been enjoying browsing the reseller sites lately. I currently have a couple preloved bags heading my way - a Burgundy Fiona Bucket Bag and a circa 2010? Black Drew Whipstitch Hobo (first time seeing this hobo style so no idea if it's good or bad? I couldn't find much info online) but I'm loving all the recent Old School posts and photos here! There's definitely still something special about the classic styles and I've got a blue or grey classic (probably a Nikki) on my wishlist for sure... and others.
> 
> On that note I wanted to ask about the Mini Nikki vs regular size current opinions: anyone own and care to give feedback or share Mini Nikki modeling photos? I know the regular size is the obvious favorite but I've seen some lovely Mini Nikki's come up for sale and haven't seen recent modeling photos of it.


I also have both and prefer the full-sized ones. The minis look a little ridiculous on me as I'm tall and wide. Obviously it depends on your height and body type.


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> I also have both and prefer the full-sized ones. The minis look a little ridiculous on me as I'm tall and wide. Obviously it depend on your height and body type.



Thanks for the reply. I'm 5'4" and wear small/medium usually so wasn't sure if the Mini would look okay on me but it does seem like it's kind of small once it slouches down a bit.


----------



## Antonia

I'm really loving my MA hobo!  So happy I got it and love opening it up and seeing the cheerful lining!!  I highly recommend this bag!!!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Thanks for the reply. I'm 5'4" and wear small/medium usually so wasn't sure if the Mini would look okay on me but it does seem like it's kind of small once it slouches down a bit.


I have both, I'm 5' 1" about 120 and I really love the mini. I don't think it's too small, especially in a soft, slouchy leather. My seafoam is so soft it looks bigger than my navy, which is a much thicker leather.


----------



## LipglossedX

Thanks! Good to know that soft and slouchy would probably be better in that size. Realized in my above post I meant they look smaller when they fold over (at the top) - not slouch down, which is probably from thicker leather. I'm still learning but appreciate any tips.


----------



## samfalstaff

Just got my new SW MAM and black Nikki with GHW thanks to @Antonia. Super excited about them! I tried taking pictures, but they came out horribly due to the smoke from the horrible wildfires around me. (Orange skies + black leather = ) But the bags are beautiful!!


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Just got my new SW MAM and black Nikki with GHW thanks to @Antonia. Super excited about them! I tried taking pictures, but they came out horribly due to the smoke from the horrible wildfires around me. (Orange skies + black leather = ) But the bags are beautiful!!


maybe you can get enough light indoors in the morning
want to see the SW MAM 
(we have that smokey sky going on here too)


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Just got my new SW MAM and black Nikki with GHW thanks to @Antonia. Super excited about them! I tried taking pictures, but they came out horribly due to the smoke from the horrible wildfires around me. (Orange skies + black leather = ) But the bags are beautiful!!


Oh I'm so happy you love them-YAY!!!!  BUT I'm so sad about the fires in your area!!! OMG, stay safe!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> maybe you can get enough light indoors in the morning
> want to see the SW MAM
> (we have that smokey sky going on here too)


Re: the smoke. It looks like we are on Mars. If you google Golden Bridge orange skies, you'll see what I mean.
Back to bags...I tried inside photos with artificial lighting. Our house is just naturally dark around this time as well.
Black Nikki, aka pile of smooshiness...this leather is awesome!


SW Black MAM


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> Re: the smoke. It looks like we are on Mars. If you google Golden Bridge orange skies, you'll see what I mean.
> Back to bags...I tried inside photos with artificial lighting. Our house is just naturally dark around this time as well.
> Black Nikki, aka pile of smooshiness...this leather is awesome!
> View attachment 4844295
> 
> SW Black MAM
> View attachment 4844296
> 
> View attachment 4844306
> View attachment 4844307
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844303
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844304
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844305



Beautiful bags! I think I was eying that Nikki on eBay for sale as well haha


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Oh I'm so happy you love them-YAY!!!!  BUT I'm so sad about the fires in your area!!! OMG, stay safe!!!


Thanks! We haven't been evacuated or anything. My parents were next to the town that was evacuated which means they were next. That was not good, but they finally have that fire under control. Part of me is looking forward to winter because that's when we get our rain, but then that's also cold/flu and now possibly COVID season.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Re: the smoke. It looks like we are on Mars. If you google Golden Bridge orange skies, you'll see what I mean.
> Back to bags...I tried inside photos with artificial lighting. Our house is just naturally dark around this time as well.
> Black Nikki, aka pile of smooshiness...this leather is awesome!
> View attachment 4844295
> 
> SW Black MAM
> View attachment 4844296
> 
> View attachment 4844306
> View attachment 4844307
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844303
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844304
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844305


Oh wow, I love that guittar strap on the MAM, gives the bag a rock and roll edginess!!


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Re: the smoke. It looks like we are on Mars. If you google Golden Bridge orange skies, you'll see what I mean.
> Back to bags...I tried inside photos with artificial lighting. Our house is just naturally dark around this time as well.
> Black Nikki, aka pile of smooshiness...this leather is awesome!
> View attachment 4844295
> 
> SW Black MAM
> View attachment 4844296
> 
> View attachment 4844306
> View attachment 4844307
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844303
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844304
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844305


SW leather looks yummy and I like that strap....both bags look to be in excellent condition 
we have a haze here - looks overcast but it's actually smoke....we were worried about possible evacuation a couple of nights ago but fire is 32 percent contained now

so how many black bags do you have?  I have five for six - more than enough for me


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> SW leather looks yummy and I like that strap....both bags look to be in excellent condition
> we have a haze here - looks overcast but it's actually smoke....we were worried about possible evacuation a couple of nights ago but fire is 32 percent contained now
> 
> so how many black bags do you have?  I have five for six - more than enough for me


Oh, I don't want to count my black bags. At least 4 RM black bags. I have lots of black bags from other brands too. Staying home these past several months has not helped my downsizing efforts.

Yeah, So Cal is being hit pretty hard too with the fires. I bet you have go bag as well. The scary thing is that last year fire season didn't end until Thanksgiving week. We have a long way to go.


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, I don't want to count my black bags. At least 4 RM black bags. I have lots of black bags from other brands too. Staying home these past several months has not helped my downsizing efforts.
> 
> Yeah, So Cal is being hit pretty hard too with the fires. I bet you have go bag as well. The scary thing is that last year fire season didn't end until Thanksgiving week. We have a long way to go.


yes, we're relieved that the fire near us is under control.  Getting our cats into the carriers to evacuate would have been a circus.  But as you say, fire season isn't over.

Downsizing bags has been hard for me.  Haven't bought much but haven't sold any in a long time.


----------



## samfalstaff

I received this yesterday.








						Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Bag Basketweave MAM
					

Shop ssjvap's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. This authentic Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Mini bag is in pre-owner condition. This is an early version of this sought-after Royal Blue & Brown Basketweave color-way with striped...




					poshmark.com
				



I didn't realize the handle was completely broken, like I need to find a stud and/or some leather glue. Just wondering if any of you realized the handle was completely broken after reading the seller's description. I don't know if I want to open a case with posh because the rest of the bag is beautiful. I'm also kind of peeved that it came completely unstuffed. I don't understand why sellers do that...


----------



## Jeepgurl76

samfalstaff said:


> I received this yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Bag Basketweave MAM
> 
> 
> Shop ssjvap's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. This authentic Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Mini bag is in pre-owner condition. This is an early version of this sought-after Royal Blue & Brown Basketweave color-way with striped...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't realize the handle was completely broken, like I need to find a stud and/or some leather glue. Just wondering if any of you realized the handle was completely broken after reading the seller's description. I don't know if I want to open a case with posh because the rest of the bag is beautiful. I'm also kind of peeved that it came completely unstuffed. I don't understand why sellers do that...
> View attachment 4845981
> 
> 
> View attachment 4845982


I  had noticed this bag and the listing was clear to me that the handle was not intact. I think the bag is definitely worth fixing though! If you don’t want to fix it then I’d open  a case.  If it were me I would seek a local cobbler or try purse rehab. They are on facebook and Instagram. I totally understand!!


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> I received this yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Bag Basketweave MAM
> 
> 
> Shop ssjvap's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. This authentic Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Mini bag is in pre-owner condition. This is an early version of this sought-after Royal Blue & Brown Basketweave color-way with striped...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't realize the handle was completely broken, like I need to find a stud and/or some leather glue. Just wondering if any of you realized the handle was completely broken after reading the seller's description. I don't know if I want to open a case with posh because the rest of the bag is beautiful. I'm also kind of peeved that it came completely unstuffed. I don't understand why sellers do that...
> View attachment 4845981
> 
> 
> View attachment 4845982


that's too bad about the handle....is this something you can repair yourself?  if so, then for that price I'd probably keep it
the stuffing part wouldn't matter that much to me
The mattie I got was beautifully wrapped with stuffing and surrounded by tissue.  that was a nice presentation but as long as your bag isn't misshapen due to the packing w/o stuffing, I don't think it matters much


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> that's too bad about the handle....is this something you can repair yourself?  if so, then for that price I'd probably keep it
> the stuffing part wouldn't matter that much to me
> The mattie I got was beautifully wrapped with stuffing and surrounded by tissue.  that was a nice presentation but as long as your bag isn't misshapen due to the packing w/o stuffing, I don't think it matters much


The great thing about most of these bags is that they can be flattened without damage. It just annoyed me. That and the handle.


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> The great thing about most of these bags is that they can be flattened without damage. It just annoyed me. That and the handle.


the handle would be a problem....
It wasn't disclosed?
will you have to pay to have it fixed?  will you have to find parts?


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> that's too bad about the handle....is this something you can repair yourself?  if so, then for that price I'd probably keep it
> the stuffing part wouldn't matter that much to me
> The mattie I got was beautifully wrapped with stuffing and surrounded by tissue.  that was a nice presentation but as long as your bag isn't misshapen due to the packing w/o stuffing, I don't think it matters much





samfalstaff said:


> The great thing about most of these bags is that they can be flattened without damage. It just annoyed me. That and the handle.


Okay. Then it was just me and my sloppy speed-reading through the seller's description. I can definitely fix it, but I'll probably end up babying this bag knowing that the glue could fail and the handle could come off at any moment. Like I said, the rest of it is beautiful (except it is suffering from sticky handles.) I'll also get a shoulder strap to take the weight off of the handles.


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> the handle would be a problem....
> It wasn't disclosed?
> will you have to pay to have it fixed?  will you have to find parts?


Seller said handle has come loose and did not post a picture of the "disconnected" handle. I thought she meant that the stuffing inside the handle had come loose. That happens quite a bit with these bags. (To be honest, if I were selling the bag, I would have been more clear about the condition.) I think I just need to get some leather glue and a good clamp.


----------



## Denverite

samfalstaff said:


> Seller said handle has come loose and did not post a picture of the "disconnected" handle. I thought she meant that the stuffing inside the handle had come loose. That happens quite a bit with these bags. (To be honest, if I were selling the bag, I would have been more clear about the condition.) I think I just need to get some leather glue and a good clamp.



Reading the listing, I thought the same, that the handle was floppy, not totally disconnected. Also, the pic that is referred to in the listing shows the handle on the bag. Ugh I'd be annoyed as heck, I'm sorry. I also think this is one that's worth fixing. I looooove that lining on it!


----------



## samfalstaff

Denverite said:


> Reading the listing, I thought the same, that the handle was floppy, not totally disconnected. Also, the pic that is referred to in the listing shows the handle on the bag. Ugh I'd be annoyed as heck, I'm sorry. I also think this is one that's worth fixing. I looooove that lining on it!


My thoughts exactly. I'm annoyed, but I'm keeping the bag because it's so pretty!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> My thoughts exactly. I'm annoyed, but I'm keeping the bag because it's so pretty!


Good luck @samfalstaff !  It's a gorgeous bag nonetheless!!


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Seller said handle has come loose and did not post a picture of the "disconnected" handle. I thought she meant that the stuffing inside the handle had come loose. That happens quite a bit with these bags. (To be honest, if I were selling the bag, I would have been more clear about the condition.) I think I just need to get some leather glue and a good clamp.


coming loose and coming off is different
Why not give an accurate description?  if you don't you risk having a return


----------



## Antonia

This is my whole RM collection in a Minke pile.... It fell over once because I didn't bother to un-stuff the gold MAB lol.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> This is my whole RM collection in a Minke pile.... It fell over once because I didn't bother to un-stuff the gold MAB lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846111
> View attachment 4846112
> View attachment 4846114


Wow! That is impressive!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Wow! That is impressive!


Thank you @samfalstaff !  I have 3 full size Nikki's, 9 MABs, 1 MAM, 1 Love cross body,  1 MAC, and 1 MA hobo!!


----------



## Antonia

My newest $20 MAB....it's siggy, but I couldn't pass up on it!  If you squint,  it could pass for GE!  Ok, maybe not but humor me!!


----------



## Antonia

Some modeling pics


----------



## Skittle

Antonia said:


> Some modeling pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851492
> View attachment 4851493
> View attachment 4851494



$20??? That's a steal! What color it is? It does look glazed in the pictures. And it goes so well with your outfit!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> My newest $20 MAB....it's siggy, but I couldn't pass up on it!  If you squint,  it could pass for GE!  Ok, maybe not but humor me!!
> View attachment 4851487
> View attachment 4851488
> View attachment 4851489
> View attachment 4851490
> View attachment 4851491


what a steal 
and looks to be in good condition


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Some modeling pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851492
> View attachment 4851493
> View attachment 4851494


I agree. Good purchase! I really like the color!


----------



## Antonia




----------



## Antonia

Skittle said:


> $20??? That's a steal! What color it is? It does look glazed in the pictures. And it goes so well with your outfit!





sdkitty said:


> what a steal
> and looks to be in good condition





samfalstaff said:


> I agree. Good purchase! I really like the color!


Thank you ladies!!  Yes, $20 from Poshmark!  I actually posted about it in the sales section about a month or so ago and the funny thing is I said I'd snag this in a second if it didn't have siggy hardware-lol!  It's a dark brown color but not too deep.  I actually have a matching dust bag that came with another RM bag.  I think I'm so desperate to get a Glazed Espresso that I got this to satisfy me until I get that one-lol!!


----------



## Antonia

The only thing negative about this bag is that it does have a slight cigarette smell if you stick your nose inside the bag.  I'm airing it out right now and I sprayed Rebecca Minkoff's new perfume inside, so at least it will smell good!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> The only thing negative about this bag is that it does have a slight cigarette smell if you stick your nose inside the bag.  I'm airing it out right now and I sprayed Rebecca Minkoff's new perfume inside, so at least it will smell good!!!


Oh, that's too bad. I hate that, especially when the seller doesn't disclose the odor.  I just got a bag (a Bal) that reeked of cigarette smoke. At least it's not as bad as mold and you have some chance of getting rid of the smell.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> My newest $20 MAB....it's siggy, but I couldn't pass up on it!  If you squint,  it could pass for GE!  Ok, maybe not but humor me!!
> View attachment 4851487
> View attachment 4851488
> View attachment 4851489
> View attachment 4851490
> View attachment 4851491


I have the MAM version, I love it!!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Hello all. After a major closet clean out a few years ago, the Rebecca Minkoff bug has definitely bitten me again and I've been enjoying browsing the reseller sites lately. I currently have a couple preloved bags heading my way - a Burgundy Fiona Bucket Bag and a circa 2010? Black Drew Whipstitch Hobo (first time seeing this hobo style so no idea if it's good or bad? I couldn't find much info online) but I'm loving all the recent Old School posts and photos here! There's definitely still something special about the classic styles and I've got a blue or grey classic (probably a Nikki) on my wishlist for sure... and others.
> 
> On that note I wanted to ask about the Mini Nikki vs regular size current opinions: anyone own and care to give feedback or share Mini Nikki modeling photos? I know the regular size is the obvious favorite but I've seen some lovely Mini Nikki's come up for sale and haven't seen recent modeling photos of it.


Here you go. Excuse the pajamas!



Both have the same amount of items inside.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Here you go. Excuse the pajamas!
> View attachment 4851839
> View attachment 4851840
> 
> Both have the same amount of items inside.


Love your jammas...so cute!  And of course the Nikki's!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Love your jammas...so cute!  And of course the Nikki's!!


Oh thanks haha!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Here you go. Excuse the pajamas!
> View attachment 4851839
> View attachment 4851840
> 
> Both have the same amount of items inside.



Thanks for these comparison pics! They both look great on you!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Here you go. Excuse the pajamas!
> View attachment 4851839
> View attachment 4851840
> 
> Both have the same amount of items inside.


Both bags look great on you!


----------



## Haughty

Shelby33 said:


> Here you go. Excuse the pajamas!
> View attachment 4851839
> View attachment 4851840
> 
> Both have the same amount of items inside.


If you like the mini Nikki, there is a pretty cool turquoise with silver hardware on PM

oops.   That was to LipglossedX

what color is that mini, Shelby?


----------



## Shelby33

Haughty said:


> If you like the mini Nikki, there is a pretty cool turquoise with silver hardware on PM
> 
> oops.   That was to LipglossedX
> 
> what color is that mini, Shelby?


I thinks Seafoam. Incredible leather!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Both bags look great on you!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Thanks for these comparison pics! They both look great on you!!


You're welcome!


----------



## Antonia

Comparison photos of my two brown bags.... MA hobo and MAB


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Comparison photos of my two brown bags.... MA hobo and MAB
> View attachment 4853431
> View attachment 4853432
> View attachment 4853433


Wow! What great colors! Do the photos accurately capture the true color?


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Wow! What great colors! Do the photos accurately capture the true color?


Yes, pretty much!! I usually photograph my bags next to my sliding doors so it's near natural light and when I look at my phone's screen on top of the bags, it seems to be an exact match.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Yes, pretty much!! I usually photograph my bags next to my sliding doors so it's near natural light and when I look at my phone's screen on top of the bags, it seems to be an exact match.


Nice!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Comparison photos of my two brown bags.... MA hobo and MAB
> View attachment 4853431
> View attachment 4853432
> View attachment 4853433


The dark brown hobo(originally called dark chocolate) is also lamb.
They're gorgeous!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> The dark brown hobo(originally called dark chocolate) is also lamb.
> They're gorgeous!


Thanks @Shelby33 !  The hobo is buttery soft and the MAB is a lot more rugged feeling, like it can take a beating and still look great (not that I would ever throw my bags around)!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Thanks @Shelby33 !  The hobo is buttery soft and the MAB is a lot more rugged feeling, like it can take a beating and still look great (not that I would ever throw my bags around)!


Yes I have a dark brown MAM with sig HW so we're "almost" twins there too! Haha


----------



## Antonia

Here is my SW black MAB from Mercari.   I just finished fixing the floppy handles ala 'the @Shelby33 hack '!  I took pictures next to my other black SW 'cousin' with the blue zipper track. These bags are sooo similar but I will say if I had to only keep one, it would be the blue zipper track MAB. It's in better shape believe it or not. This SW doesn't feel as nice as my SW sage. I still love it and will keep it for now!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Here is my SW black MAB from Mercari.   I just finished fixing the floppy handles ala 'the @Shelby33 hack '!  I took pictures next to my other black SW 'cousin' with the blue zipper track. These bags are sooo similar but I will say if I had to only keep one, it would be the blue zipper track MAB. It's in better shape believe it or not. This SW doesn't feel as nice as my SW sage. I still love it and will keep it for now!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856075
> View attachment 4856076
> View attachment 4856077
> View attachment 4856078
> View attachment 4856079
> View attachment 4856083
> View attachment 4856084
> View attachment 4856085
> View attachment 4856086


Wow! I LOVE that new SW bag! I see what you mean about the difference between the two, but...that SW MAB with GHW is just so pretty and cool-looking. It's hard to find a bag that is both pretty and cool.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Wow! I LOVE that new SW bag! I see what you mean about the difference between the two, but...that SW MAB with GHW is just so pretty and cool-looking. It's hard to find a bag that is both pretty and cool.


Thank you @samfalstaff


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Thank you @samfalstaff


I forgot to mention that you also have the best lighting for photographing SW!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> I forgot to mention that you also have the best lighting for photographing SW!


Thank you!!  I feel like my pics come out best/most accurate when photographed near that slider!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Here is my SW black MAB from Mercari.   I just finished fixing the floppy handles ala 'the @Shelby33 hack '!  I took pictures next to my other black SW 'cousin' with the blue zipper track. These bags are sooo similar but I will say if I had to only keep one, it would be the blue zipper track MAB. It's in better shape believe it or not. This SW doesn't feel as nice as my SW sage. I still love it and will keep it for now!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856075
> View attachment 4856076
> View attachment 4856077
> View attachment 4856078
> View attachment 4856079
> View attachment 4856083
> View attachment 4856084
> View attachment 4856085
> View attachment 4856086


Does it not feel as soft?


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Does it not feel as soft?


The sage one feels like running your hands through baby powder....just super soft. Like the black SW mam I just sold has that velvety soft feel to it.  This one she said she really used it and listed it as fair condition and you can tell that it's well used, especially the handles...they're all stretched out...looks a little funny because they're longer than my other MAB's!  I wish I could get them replaced.  But at least they fit easily over the shoulder!!


----------



## Antonia

See what I mean about the handles?


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> See what I mean about the handles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856838
> View attachment 4856841


It's got that slouchy MAB look that you like! I bet you could get the handles replaced somewhere.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> It's got that slouchy MAB look that you like! I bet you could get the handles replaced somewhere.


Yes, it definitely does!  I'll think about that....some of you ladies mentioned a couple of places that do that.  It might be worth a shot!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> See what I mean about the handles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856838
> View attachment 4856841


Oh OK. I don't think it would be too hard to repair though!


----------



## Antonia

Look how my paper white showed up! It was shoved into the mailbox!


----------



## Antonia

I thought this bag would be more white but it's more off white!   Is anyone else's like that??


----------



## Antonia

It's quite dingy, so tomorrow I'm going to work on cleaning it.  I might try Lexol leather cleaner in a small spot inconspicuous area to be sure it won't make matters worse.  Then if that doesn't work, I'll try the magic eraser.


----------



## Antonia

Here I am modeling it with my new faux leather pants!!!  Ignore my bare feet!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Look how my paper white showed up! It was shoved into the mailbox!
> 
> View attachment 4859186


Oh, no! That's not good.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Here I am modeling it with my new faux leather pants!!!  Ignore my bare feet!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859195
> View attachment 4859196
> View attachment 4859197


Looks like they fit!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> It's quite dingy, so tomorrow I'm going to work on cleaning it.  I might try Lexol leather cleaner in a small spot inconspicuous area to be sure it won't make matters worse.  Then if that doesn't work, I'll try the magic eraser.


You can also get some tarrago shoe cream that matches the color.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I thought this bag would be more white but it's more off white!   Is anyone else's like that??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859187
> View attachment 4859188
> View attachment 4859189


Here's mine next to white paper. It's more of an off white I'd say.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Here I am modeling it with my new faux leather pants!!!  Ignore my bare feet!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859195
> View attachment 4859196
> View attachment 4859197


They look great!!! And the bag


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Here is mine I feel like it looks an off white not a true white color.


----------



## samfalstaff

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Here is mine I feel like it looks an off white not a true white color.
> 
> View attachment 4859221


I think yours is the cleanest @Jeepgurl76 
Just noticed that your tassels have the basketweave pattern too. I prefer that to my white (dingy) tassels.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Here's mine next to white paper. It's more of an off white I'd say.
> View attachment 4859214


A 'paper white'  next to 'white paper' I LOVE IT @Shelby33 !!  Whew I'm glad you did this because now I know it's supposed to be like that!!  Thanks!!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, no! That's not good.


Tell me about it...but it only cost me $25 plus shipping so what can I do?  If I paid a lot of money for it and it showed up like that, you betcha I would complain!!  Luckily, she was unharmed!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> It's quite dingy, so tomorrow I'm going to work on cleaning it.  I might try Lexol leather cleaner in a small spot inconspicuous area to be sure it won't make matters worse.  Then if that doesn't work, I'll try the magic eraser.



Good luck!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Good luck!


Thank you @JenJBS !  I'll keep you all up to date!!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I think yours is the cleanest @Jeepgurl76
> Just noticed that your tassels have the basketweave pattern too. I prefer that to my white (dingy) tassels.
> View attachment 4859224


Are you saying mine isn't clean lololol


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Are you saying mine isn't clean lololol


LOL...I guess mine is the dirtiest!!  I was actually thinking that about Carrie's bag too but hers is basically brand new!!  
Oh and I LOVE the lining on my bag, it's glittery...very pretty in person!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> LOL...I guess mine is the dirtiest!!  I was actually thinking that about Carrie's bag too but hers is basically brand new!!
> Oh and I LOVE the lining on my bag, it's glittery...very pretty in person!!


Is the lining in your bag soft? I wonder why my tassels are brown and not white. Maybe since mine is a MAM or since it was special order.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Are you saying mine isn't clean lololol


I would NEVER say that about somebody's bag. You can go ahead and bag-slap me if I ever do.


----------



## samfalstaff

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Is the lining in your bag soft? I wonder why my tassels are brown and not white. Maybe since mine is a MAM or since it was special order.


What interior do you have? Mine also came with a random gold chain (which I love!)


----------



## Jeepgurl76

samfalstaff said:


> What interior do you have? Mine also came with a random gold chain (which I love!)


Mine has the B/W Floral.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Is the lining in your bag soft? I wonder why my tassels are brown and not white. Maybe since mine is a MAM or since it was special order.


Yes, I did have to wash out the bottom of one side where something must have spilled in the bag, so I used Dawn and then I blew dry it for about 15 minutes on high heat.  But yes, it is soft!  I think because yours is a special order, it came with those tassels.  Maybe the question was asked do you want white leather or brown BW tassels and the BW was the popular choice.


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Is the lining in your bag soft? I wonder why my tassels are brown and not white. Maybe since mine is a MAM or since it was special order.


I'm pretty sure the BW tassels mean it was an SO.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> What interior do you have? Mine also came with a random gold chain (which I love!)


RM used to sell the chains to go on the Morning Afters.


----------



## Shelby33

Everyone ignore me, I'm answering questions that have already been answered, lol


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> RM used to sell the chains to go on the Morning Afters.


I would love to buy one of those chains!!  I suppose I could find something similar.  I remember the video that Karen AB posted on her 2 MABs and wine Nikki... she added a chain to the black BW MAB that gave it an edgy look.  I love it!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I would love to buy one of those chains!!  I suppose I could find something similar.  I remember the video that Karen AB posted on her 2 MABs and wine Nikki... she added a chain to the black BW MAB that gave it an edgy look.  I love it!!


I made a chain, but I think I lost it in the move.


----------



## Antonia

It's a little better but not perfect after using magic eraser.  That line is a cut in the leather. ☹


----------



## Antonia

@Shelby33 , do you know what color Tarrago (is that the name?) that would match this bag?  I'm thinking I might want to use it.  Also, how does it change the feel of the leather?  Does it condition the leather at all?  Just wondering.  Thanks!!


----------



## Denverite

I got this one today! I bought this off of Posh a couple days ago for $50 (I think it might still be listed on ebay, but it's not my listing). The lining looked dirty, but I cleaned that already and it's basically perfect. This might be my fave lining honestly. The problem is the handles...looks like the bag has been hanging and they're now bent. I can bend them back but it doesn't stay. Any suggestions @Shelby33 ? I was also really hoping this one was a MAM, but alas, it's a MAB so now I have two, whoops. They are _slightly_ different, but I actually like the one I got today better, handles and all. The one with the dark lining, the brown looks a shade darker and the hardware is heavier. I also like the finished tassels. The other one has pebblier leather though!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Denverite said:


> I got this one today! I bought this off of Posh a couple days ago for $50 (I think it might still be listed on ebay, but it's not my listing). The lining looked dirty, but I cleaned that already and it's basically perfect. This might be my fave lining honestly. The problem is the handles...looks like the bag has been hanging and they're now bent. I can bend them back but it doesn't stay. Any suggestions @Shelby33 ? I was also really hoping this one was a MAM, but alas, it's a MAB so now I have two, whoops. They are _slightly_ different, but I actually like the one I got today better, handles and all. The one with the dark lining, the brown looks a shade darker and the hardware is heavier. I also like the finished tassels. The other one has pebblier leather though!
> 
> View attachment 4860179
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860181
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860182
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860183


They are both beauties! I actually like the more pebbled looking one better.


----------



## Denverite

Jeepgurl76 said:


> They are both beauties! I actually like the more pebbled looking one better.



Thank you! I do like the pebblier leather better too, just overall like the other one for some reason lol!


----------



## Shelby33

Denverite said:


> I got this one today! I bought this off of Posh a couple days ago for $50 (I think it might still be listed on ebay, but it's not my listing). The lining looked dirty, but I cleaned that already and it's basically perfect. This might be my fave lining honestly. The problem is the handles...looks like the bag has been hanging and they're now bent. I can bend them back but it doesn't stay. Any suggestions @Shelby33 ? I was also really hoping this one was a MAM, but alas, it's a MAB so now I have two, whoops. They are _slightly_ different, but I actually like the one I got today better, handles and all. The one with the dark lining, the brown looks a shade darker and the hardware is heavier. I also like the finished tassels. The other one has pebblier leather though!
> 
> View attachment 4860179
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860181
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860182
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860183


My handles have actually bent like that from the way I carelessly hung it. After using it for a day or two, they were fine though.
It's beautiful!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> @Shelby33 , do you know what color Tarrago (is that the name?) that would match this bag?  I'm thinking I might want to use it.  Also, how does it change the feel of the leather?  Does it condition the leather at all?  Just wondering.  Thanks!!


It does condition the leather, and give it some sheen. I will have a look at the color chart and let you know!


----------



## Antonia

I did an over all Lexall leather cleaning again tonight.... Looks a lot better and I'll just leave well enough alone!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> It does condition the leather, and give it some sheen. I will have a look at the color chart and let you know!


Ok, I think I'd like some sheen to the bag because after cleaning it, it feels a little dry.   Thanks so much @Shelby33!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I did an over all Lexall leather cleaning again tonight.... Looks a lot better and I'll just leave well enough alone!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860373
> View attachment 4860374


Wow it looks much better!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Ok, I think I'd like some sheen to the bag because after cleaning it, it feels a little dry.   Thanks so much @Shelby33!!


OK the color I got was "off white" (this was for the same bag but a mam which my sister now has) and I remember that color being a bit too light. 
I have also used Moneysworth Best shoe creams and Saphir, usually I can find a color chart online or even on Amazon. It's kind of hard to match the color exactly because everyone's screens are different. Sometimes I've had to mix colors. A lot of times actually. The other thing is though after it dries and you buff it, in my experience it does not come off, however, when I've screwed up I have been able to get it off with baby wipes. Hope this is helpful!


----------



## Denverite

Shelby33 said:


> My handles have actually bent like that from the way I carelessly hung it. After using it for a day or two, they were fine though.
> It's beautiful!!!



Thank you! Once the lining is totally dry, I'll just give it a whirl with carrying it!


----------



## Denverite

Antonia said:


> I did an over all Lexall leather cleaning again tonight.... Looks a lot better and I'll just leave well enough alone!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860373
> View attachment 4860374



This one has the sparkly leopard lining right? It really is a beautiful bag!


----------



## Antonia

Denverite said:


> This one has the sparkly leopard lining right? It really is a beautiful bag!


Yes,  it has the sparkly leopard...I love the lining!!  Thank you so much!


----------



## samfalstaff

Denverite said:


> I got this one today! I bought this off of Posh a couple days ago for $50 (I think it might still be listed on ebay, but it's not my listing). The lining looked dirty, but I cleaned that already and it's basically perfect. This might be my fave lining honestly. The problem is the handles...looks like the bag has been hanging and they're now bent. I can bend them back but it doesn't stay. Any suggestions @Shelby33 ? I was also really hoping this one was a MAM, but alas, it's a MAB so now I have two, whoops. They are _slightly_ different, but I actually like the one I got today better, handles and all. The one with the dark lining, the brown looks a shade darker and the hardware is heavier. I also like the finished tassels. The other one has pebblier leather though!
> 
> View attachment 4860179
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860181
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860182
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860183


Beautiful pictures! I prefer the pebbled look as well but really like that dark grey striped lining.


----------



## samfalstaff

Do we all now have a paper-white brown basketweave bag?


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> OK the color I got was "off white" (this was for the same bag but a mam which my sister now has) and I remember that color being a bit too light.
> I have also used Moneysworth Best shoe creams and Saphir, usually I can find a color chart online or even on Amazon. It's kind of hard to match the color exactly because everyone's screens are different. Sometimes I've had to mix colors. A lot of times actually. The other thing is though after it dries and you buff it, in my experience it does not come off, however, when I've screwed up I have been able to get it off with baby wipes. Hope this is helpful!


I'm a little discouraged because I thought the stains would easily come out but at least I know I can find other ways to make it look better!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Wow it looks much better!!


Thanks @Shelby33 !!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Do we all now have a paper-white brown basketweave bag?


LOL, we should pick a date and all rock our paper white BBW bags at the same time!!


----------



## Denverite

Antonia said:


> Yes,  it has the sparkly leopard...I love the lining!!  Thank you so much!



The sparkly leopard is so unique, I love it. The paper white/brown came with SO MANY different linings, who knew!


----------



## Antonia

Denverite said:


> The sparkly leopard is so unique, I love it. The paper white/brown came with SO MANY different linings, who knew!


I know, I can't believe how many linings it's had...same with Royal BBW!!  The sparkly leopard pairs with this bag nicely.


----------



## Denverite

Antonia said:


> I know, I can't believe how many linings it's had...same with Royal BBW!!  The sparkly leopard pairs with this bag nicely.



I know it! My royal BBW has the sparkly leopard lol!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I'm a little discouraged because I thought the stains would easily come out but at least I know I can find other ways to make it look better!!


Yes I've used it to hide water stains etc. Sometimes I have to use a few coats but it's really easy to use!


----------



## Shelby33

Denverite said:


> Thank you! Once the lining is totally dry, I'll just give it a whirl with carrying it!


Yes that's what I do, she probably just hung it on a hook like I did haha.


----------



## Shelby33

Even though it's Fall I will still use mine. I love that bag! Definitely pick a day someone, and we can all wear them!


----------



## Shelby33

Hi ladies, 
Got my ocean/gold crackle MAM, here are the pictures 
BEFORE



AFTER 



I didn't work too hard on the back yet. The bottom is perfect


I should really take the pictures in better lighting or outside, the blue is much brighter than it looks here. 
Also, this was probably the most carefully packaged bag I ever got! Stuffed, even the front pocket, in plastic, with more stuffing and then wrapped in paper/large confetti from Fashionphile. Pretty nice considering I only paid 20.00 plus shipping for the bag. Will try to get outdoor pictures later.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Got my ocean/gold crackle MAM, here are the pictures
> BEFORE
> View attachment 4862832
> View attachment 4862833
> 
> AFTER
> View attachment 4862834
> View attachment 4862835
> 
> I didn't work too hard on the back yet. The bottom is perfect
> View attachment 4862840
> 
> I should really take the pictures in better lighting or outside, the blue is much brighter than it looks here.
> Also, this was probably the most carefully packaged bag I ever got! Stuffed, even the front pocket, in plastic, with more stuffing and then wrapped in paper/large confetti from Fashionphile. Pretty nice considering I only paid 20.00 plus shipping for the bag. Will try to get outdoor pictures later.


Wow, you did an amazing job conditioning that leather.  Yes, please post outdoor pics because we need to see the true beauty of this bag!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Wow, you did an amazing job conditioning that leather.  Yes, please post outdoor pics because we need to see the true beauty of this bag!!!


I forgot to tell about the leather, very soft and "puffy", I don't have another bag with leather like this.


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Wow, you did an amazing job conditioning that leather.  Yes, please post outdoor pics because we need to see the true beauty of this bag!!!



+100


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Wow, you did an amazing job conditioning that leather.  Yes, please post outdoor pics because we need to see the true beauty of this bag!!!


Here it is outside


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Here it is outside
> View attachment 4862931


HOLY COW-so gorgeous!!!  Congats Shelby!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Got my ocean/gold crackle MAM, here are the pictures
> BEFORE
> View attachment 4862832
> View attachment 4862833
> 
> AFTER
> View attachment 4862834
> View attachment 4862835
> 
> I didn't work too hard on the back yet. The bottom is perfect
> View attachment 4862840
> 
> I should really take the pictures in better lighting or outside, the blue is much brighter than it looks here.
> Also, this was probably the most carefully packaged bag I ever got! Stuffed, even the front pocket, in plastic, with more stuffing and then wrapped in paper/large confetti from Fashionphile. Pretty nice considering I only paid 20.00 plus shipping for the bag. Will try to get outdoor pictures later.


How nice of the seller to do that!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Here it is outside
> View attachment 4862931


OMG wow  doesn’t even look like the same bag!! It’s beautiful and that leather is TDF!! What products did you use on it?


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Here it is outside
> View attachment 4862931


Oh, my! You weren't kidding! Much brighter!


----------



## Skittle

Shelby33 said:


> Here it is outside
> View attachment 4862931



Gorgeous!  Did you use Tarrago shoe cream to fix it? I have a Nikki in Ocean waiting the closet for a spa treatment. It has some stains and worn corners, so I'll need to apply some shoe cream, and I was wondering how that works?


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> Gorgeous!  Did you use Tarrago shoe cream to fix it? I have a Nikki in Ocean waiting the closet for a spa treatment. It has some stains and worn corners, so I'll need to apply some shoe cream, and I was wondering how that works?


Hi! Yes I used Tarrago shoe cream, the color is "Air Force Blue". I just apply it using an old sock, rub it in, wait about 15 minutes, buff, then apply more as needed.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, my! You weren't kidding! Much brighter!


I know! Do you think it's OK for this time of year?


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> OMG wow  doesn’t even look like the same bag!! It’s beautiful and that leather is TDF!! What products did you use on it?


I used Tarrago shoe cream "Air Force Blue", I love that stuff!!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> How nice of the seller to do that!


It was a nice surprise!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> HOLY COW-so gorgeous!!!  Congats Shelby!!


Thanks! - Do you think it's too bright?


----------



## Skittle

Shelby33 said:


> Hi! Yes I used Tarrago shoe cream, the color is "Air Force Blue". I just apply it using an old sock, rub it in, wait about 15 minutes, buff, then apply more as needed.



Great, thank you!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I know! Do you think it's OK for this time of year?


No, not at all. It's a pop of color which is always nice!


----------



## Denverite

Shelby33 said:


> Here it is outside
> View attachment 4862931



This is so inspiring!!! What a transformation and a gorgeous bag!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Here it is outside
> View attachment 4862931


 OMG!! So pretty!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks! - Do you think it's too bright?


It's perfect!!!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> OMG!! So pretty!


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

Denverite said:


> This is so inspiring!!! What a transformation and a gorgeous bag!


Thanks! It really took no time at all!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Here it is outside
> View attachment 4862931



Wow! What a beautiful blue!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> I know! Do you think it's OK for this time of year?



Ok for any time of year!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Ok for any time of year!


I don't know why I worry about these things anyway, I think it's because I'm in a new state with a very laid back vibe and everyone wears brown haha.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I don't know why I worry about these things anyway, I think it's because I'm in a new state with a very laid back vibe and everyone wears brown haha.


You will introduce VT to color!!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> You will introduce VT to color!!


This is true!


----------



## anthrosphere

Hiya. My squishy marshmallow with candy cane filling is here and ready for her reveal! Hope you love it!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

anthrosphere said:


> Hiya. My squishy marshmallow with candy cane filling is here and ready for her reveal! Hope you love it!
> 
> View attachment 4865046
> 
> View attachment 4865047
> 
> View attachment 4865048
> 
> View attachment 4865049
> 
> View attachment 4865050
> 
> View attachment 4865051


Bag is beautiful and I love the leather on it!


----------



## anthrosphere

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Bag is beautiful and I love the leather on it!


The leather is heavenly! I also forgot to mention it is not really white, it is more off-white in-person. I need to do some research and find out the name of this leather, I am obsessed with it.


----------



## samfalstaff

anthrosphere said:


> Hiya. My squishy marshmallow with candy cane filling is here and ready for her reveal! Hope you love it!
> 
> View attachment 4865046
> 
> View attachment 4865047
> 
> View attachment 4865048
> 
> View attachment 4865049
> 
> View attachment 4865050
> 
> View attachment 4865051


Looks to be in great condition for white leather!


----------



## JenJBS

anthrosphere said:


> Hiya. My squishy marshmallow with candy cane filling is here and ready for her reveal! Hope you love it!
> 
> View attachment 4865046
> 
> View attachment 4865047
> 
> View attachment 4865048
> 
> View attachment 4865049
> 
> View attachment 4865050
> 
> View attachment 4865051



Congratulations!    Love your description! Perfect!


----------



## anthrosphere

Thanks so much, girls!!


----------



## Antonia

anthrosphere said:


> Hiya. My squishy marshmallow with candy cane filling is here and ready for her reveal! Hope you love it!
> 
> View attachment 4865046
> 
> View attachment 4865047
> 
> View attachment 4865048
> 
> View attachment 4865049
> 
> View attachment 4865050
> 
> View attachment 4865051


It is so gorgeous @anthrosphere !!!


----------



## anthrosphere

Antonia said:


> It is so gorgeous @anthrosphere !!!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

anthrosphere said:


> Hiya. My squishy marshmallow with candy cane filling is here and ready for her reveal! Hope you love it!
> 
> View attachment 4865046
> 
> View attachment 4865047
> 
> View attachment 4865048
> 
> View attachment 4865049
> 
> View attachment 4865050
> 
> View attachment 4865051


----------



## Shelby33

Cranberry Nikki 2009




Next to wine Nikki


The cranberry leather is amazing and much softer and smooshy than the wine leather. When cranberry was introduced it was often compared to wine and deep red, supposedly all 3 are very similar colors with different leathers, wine-cow, deep red-goat, cranberry-lamb.
Much thanks to @Haughty!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Cranberry Nikki 2009
> View attachment 4866945
> View attachment 4866946
> View attachment 4866947
> 
> Next to wine Nikki
> View attachment 4866948
> 
> The cranberry leather is amazing and much softer and smooshy than the wine leather. When cranberry was introduced it was often compared to wine and deep red, supposedly all 3 are very similar colors with different leathers, wine-cow, deep red-goat, cranberry-lamb.
> Much thanks to @Haughty!


Beautiful! (Sill prefer the wine though.)


----------



## Haughty

Shelby33 said:


> Cranberry Nikki 2009
> View attachment 4866945
> View attachment 4866946
> View attachment 4866947
> 
> Next to wine Nikki
> View attachment 4866948
> 
> The cranberry leather is amazing and much softer and smooshy than the wine leather. When cranberry was introduced it was often compared to wine and deep red, supposedly all 3 are very similar colors with different leathers, wine-cow, deep red-goat, cranberry-lamb.
> Much thanks to @Haughty!


You are very welcome.  Wear it in good health!


----------



## Shelby33

Haughty said:


> You are very welcome.  Wear it in good health!


I will!!!! It's beautiful!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Beautiful! (Sill prefer the wine though.)


I honestly prefer this one! Maybe I got a dud wine but the leather on this is amazing, my wine, not so much.


----------



## Shelby33

Oh I forgot, I fixed the stud! (one of these studs is not like the others)


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Tell me about it...but it only cost me $25 plus shipping so what can I do?  If I paid a lot of money for it and it showed up like that, you betcha I would complain!!  Luckily, she was unharmed!!!


I had a Kooba bag (bought on ebay) delivered squished into a too-small box and with a mark on the front of it when it was supposed to be in excellent condition (and not cheap) .....then she blamed the post office for putting the mark on the bag


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Got my ocean/gold crackle MAM, here are the pictures
> BEFORE
> View attachment 4862832
> View attachment 4862833
> 
> AFTER
> View attachment 4862834
> View attachment 4862835
> 
> I didn't work too hard on the back yet. The bottom is perfect
> View attachment 4862840
> 
> I should really take the pictures in better lighting or outside, the blue is much brighter than it looks here.
> Also, this was probably the most carefully packaged bag I ever got! Stuffed, even the front pocket, in plastic, with more stuffing and then wrapped in paper/large confetti from Fashionphile. Pretty nice considering I only paid 20.00 plus shipping for the bag. Will try to get outdoor pictures later.


good deal
what did you do to make the bottom edge better?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> good deal
> what did you do to make the bottom edge better?


Tarrago shoe cream color Air Force Blue.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Oh I forgot, I fixed the stud! (one of these studs is not like the others)
> View attachment 4867811


You never fail to amaze me @Shelby33!!!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Tarrago shoe cream color Air Force Blue.


almost seems too easy   I suppose if it doesn't stay on you can reapply


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I honestly prefer this one! Maybe I got a dud wine but the leather on this is amazing, my wine, not so much.


Oh, that's too bad. The leather on the cranberry does look amazing. Is it soft and supple?


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> You never fail to amaze me @Shelby33!!!


Can you let us know how you did and what you used. I have a studless Nikki too.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, that's too bad. The leather on the cranberry does look amazing. Is it soft and supple?


I think it's the softest I have besides the seafoam. I did a softness test hahaha.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> almost seems too easy   I suppose if it doesn't stay on you can reapply


You just put it on and buff, it stays on very well. I don't think I've ever had to reapply it to any I've used it on but I rotate a lot.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Can you let us know how you did and what you used. I have a studless Nikki too.


I had some old studs with the backing. The backing was on the bag but didn't fit with the stud I had, so replaced the whole thing. I cut a one inch hole in the lining where the stud was, took out the old backing, put the new one through and screwed it on, sewed up the hole. Took about 5 minutes and I've been dragging this bag everywhere and it's still on and tight. Hope this helps!


----------



## Haughty

Shelby33 said:


> I had some old studs with the backing. The backing was on the bag but didn't fit with the stud I had, so replaced the whole thing. I cut a one inch hole in the lining where the stud was, took out the old backing, put the new one through and screwed it on, sewed up the hole. Took about 5 minutes and I've been dragging this bag everywhere and it's still on and tight. Hope this helps!


You have a wonderful talent for repairing these bags and making them beautiful again!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I had some old studs with the backing. The backing was on the bag but didn't fit with the stud I had, so replaced the whole thing. I cut a one inch hole in the lining where the stud was, took out the old backing, put the new one through and screwed it on, sewed up the hole. Took about 5 minutes and I've been dragging this bag everywhere and it's still on and tight. Hope this helps!


Thanks. I'm not crafty so we shall see...


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks. I'm not crafty so we shall see...


same here....when I have something that needs repair DH helps me


----------



## JenJBS

Haughty said:


> You have a wonderful talent for repairing these bags and making them beautiful again!



+1


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> same here....when I have something that needs repair DH helps me


My husband has his own sewing kit! I do not.


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> My husband has his own sewing kit! I do not.


I have one but my sewing it terrible


----------



## Shelby33

Haughty said:


> You have a wonderful talent for repairing these bags and making them beautiful again!


Thank you but this bag came to me already beautiful


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks. I'm not crafty so we shall see...


Good luck!!!  I know which bag you're referring to....I'm going to PM you.


----------



## samfalstaff

I have a question about MAB v. MAM. Is the consensus among all of you that the MAB is preferable to the MAM? If that's the case, I think I'm in the minority. I find myself breathing a sigh of relief when I get back into my smaller bags (MAMs and Bal Cities). Maybe it's because I prefer wearing bags crossbody and the larger MAB just doesn't work crossbody.


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> I have a question about MAB v. MAM. Is the consensus among all of you that the MAB is preferable to the MAM? If that's the case, I think I'm in the minority. I find myself breathing a sigh of relief when I get back into my smaller bags (MAMs and Bal Cities). Maybe it's because I prefer wearing bags crossbody and the larger MAB just doesn't work crossbody.


I haven't owned a full size MAB.  I've had several MAMs.  I'd be interested in trying a MAB because people say it slouches nicely.  But for me it would have to be a dark color.  I think in a light color it would look too large.  Personal preference I guess.
I'm sure some of the members here who have both will weigh in.

I agree Bal City is pretty much the perfect size for me.  sometimes I've seen it described as large but to me it's a perfect medium size - function-wise and proportion-wise.


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> I haven't owned a full size MAB.  I've had several MAMs.  I'd be interested in trying a MAB because people say it slouches nicely.  But for me it would have to be a dark color.  I think in a light color it would look too large.  Personal preference I guess.
> I'm sure some of the members here who have both will weigh in.
> 
> I agree Bal City is pretty much the perfect size for me.  sometimes I've seen it described as large but to me it's a perfect medium size - function-wise and proportion-wise.


If you like your mattinee, then you might like MABs. I guess what started my musings on this subject was that I found a MAM (being sold by a TPFer) that is identical to my beloved MAB which was my first OS RM bag. Only problem with it is that it's BIG. I feel like I'm carrying around a duffle bag sometimes. I just measured it and it's about 1-2 inches longer than my other MAB! The base of the bag is the same size, but the leather has "relaxed" more.

Yes, I've pretty much hit the sweet spot with the Bal cities. Did you end up buying another one?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

samfalstaff said:


> I have a question about MAB v. MAM. Is the consensus among all of you that the MAB is preferable to the MAM? If that's the case, I think I'm in the minority. I find myself breathing a sigh of relief when I get back into my smaller bags (MAMs and Bal Cities). Maybe it's because I prefer wearing bags crossbody and the larger MAB just doesn't work crossbody.


I thought I loved MAMs Until I bought a MAB. I love how much bigger it is, how wide the opening is and how it slouches compared to a MAM. I’ll save a few MAMs though for days when I don’t want a huge bag. I like all size bags. I can go from MABs, Nikki bags to a MAC for easy crossbody. Then I also just purchased a LV bumbag that is nice to wear crossbody. I don’t like my bal  bags so I listed those. I like having all sorts of different size bags.


----------



## Antonia

In the beginning I was probably a MAM girl (way back in the day) but now I'm 99.9% MAB.  I love all my MAB's so much and my other designer bags are being neglected.  I should probably let some of them go because I can use the shelf space!!!


----------



## laurenrr

samfalstaff said:


> I have a question about MAB v. MAM. Is the consensus among all of you that the MAB is preferable to the MAM? If that's the case, I think I'm in the minority. I find myself breathing a sigh of relief when I get back into my smaller bags (MAMs and Bal Cities). Maybe it's because I prefer wearing bags crossbody and the larger MAB just doesn't work crossbody.


I prefer the MAM- i like to wear them crossbody.


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> If you like your mattinee, then you might like MABs. I guess what started my musings on this subject was that I found a MAM (being sold by a TPFer) that is identical to my beloved MAB which was my first OS RM bag. Only problem with it is that it's BIG. I feel like I'm carrying around a duffle bag sometimes. I just measured it and it's about 1-2 inches longer than my other MAB! The base of the bag is the same size, but the leather has "relaxed" more.
> 
> Yes, I've pretty much hit the sweet spot with the Bal cities. Did you end up buying another one?


yes, I like the matinee - a lot of it is becaue of the leather and all the pockets
no, didn't pull the trigger on the City and someone else got it....If I could sell bags more easily as I did years ago I probably would get another new one...but these days I'm having trouble selling anything so (even though I have less bags than a lot of people here) I have a sorta bag guilt.....not using the ones I have enough

buying the Matinee was easy because the price was so good


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> I have a question about MAB v. MAM. Is the consensus among all of you that the MAB is preferable to the MAM? If that's the case, I think I'm in the minority. I find myself breathing a sigh of relief when I get back into my smaller bags (MAMs and Bal Cities). Maybe it's because I prefer wearing bags crossbody and the larger MAB just doesn't work crossbody.



I also prefer smaller bags. Of course, part of that is me being 4'11", so a big  bag (even some bag on the larger end of Medium) makes me look like I'm a little girl carrying her mother's bag. Not a great look - especially for work. But I also don't carry much.


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> yes, I like the matinee - a lot of it is becaue of the leather and all the pockets
> no, didn't pull the trigger on the City and someone else got it....If I could sell bags more easily as I did years ago I probably would get another new one...but these days I'm having trouble selling anything so (even though I have less bags than a lot of people here) I have a sorta bag guilt.....not using the ones I have enough
> 
> buying the Matinee was easy because the price was so good


Why don't you sell your other bags on consignment? Sometimes it's not worth the aggravation to sell online.  I use either TRR or a local consignment shop if I can't do it on my own.  You have to figure that the money has already been spent probably many years ago, and you hopefully got your money's worth over the years.  If you can recoup some of that money back, it's a win win.


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Why don't you sell your other bags on consignment? Sometimes it's not worth the aggravation to sell online.  I use either TRR or a local consignment shop if I can't do it on my own.  You have to figure that the money has already been spent probably many years ago, and you hopefully got your money's worth over the years.  If you can recoup some of that money back, it's a win win.


yes, before the pandemic I brought two bags to local consignment....the price I was going to get after their cut wasn't much but anyway - the pandemic hit and they announced they were closing....they couldn't say whether they would hold my bags and relist them so I got them back.
May try again with them.


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> yes, before the pandemic I brought two bags to local consignment....the price I was going to get after their cut wasn't much but anyway - the pandemic hit and they announced they were closing....they couldn't say whether they would hold my bags and relist them so I got them back.
> May try again with them.


Definitely try again or another established consignment store.  Good luck!!!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Definitely try again or another established consignment store.  Good luck!!!


yes this one is better for buying than selling but I think it's the largest in the area and carries designer bags - everything from RM to Chanel....just have to make up my mind to drive up there

Oh the other thing I don't like with them as a seller - you never know when they're going to have a sale - like 20 percent off everything....but at this point I'd probably feel better unloading a couple of bags


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> yes this one is better for buying than selling but I think it's the largest in the area and carries designer bags - everything from RM to Chanel....just have to make up my mind to drive up there
> 
> Oh the other thing I don't like with them as a seller - you never know when they're going to have a sale - like 20 percent off everything....but at this point I'd probably feel better unloading a couple of bags


I wish we had a consignment store like that up here. Well, maybe we do in SF. I just don't have the energy to look for one.


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> I wish we had a consignment store like that up here. Well, maybe we do in SF. I just don't have the energy to look for one.


I'm a bit concerned about putting my bags at a consignment store at this time....shopping isn't much fun wearing a mask....I have sold premium jeans there but never a bag.  I've bought two nice bags from them


----------



## samfalstaff

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I thought I loved MAMs Until I bought a MAB. I love how much bigger it is, how wide the opening is and how it slouches compared to a MAM. I’ll save a few MAMs though for days when I don’t want a huge bag. I like all size bags. I can go from MABs, Nikki bags to a MAC for easy crossbody. Then I also just purchased a LV bumbag that is nice to wear crossbody. I don’t like my bal  bags so I listed those. I like having all sorts of different size bags.


There also might be some bags that don't come in the MAB size. Which MAMs did you keep?

That's too bad about your Bal bags. Your purple Bal city inspired me to buy one of my own.


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> I'm a bit concerned about putting my bags at a consignment store at this time....shopping isn't much fun wearing a mask....I have sold premium jeans there but never a bag.  I've bought two nice bags from them


Yeah, I hear you on the shopping. I just got some KN95 masks that are actually pretty comfortable. I don't mind wearing them for longer than 30 mins, but it's still somewhat of a pain.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> In the beginning I was probably a MAM girl (way back in the day) but now I'm 99.9% MAB.  I love all my MAB's so much and my other designer bags are being neglected.  I should probably let some of them go because I can use the shelf space!!!


I know what you mean. I just rejiggered my handbag storage areas in the hopes of getting some bags off the floor. I think I only managed to relocate 1-2 bags. I either need more shelf space or less bags.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I have a question about MAB v. MAM. Is the consensus among all of you that the MAB is preferable to the MAM? If that's the case, I think I'm in the minority. I find myself breathing a sigh of relief when I get back into my smaller bags (MAMs and Bal Cities). Maybe it's because I prefer wearing bags crossbody and the larger MAB just doesn't work crossbody.


I go back and forth. I really love both but I wish my dark grey MAB was a MAM. The MAB is roomier but I think the MAM looks better on me.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I go back and forth. I really love both but I wish my dark grey MAB was a MAM. The MAB is roomier but I think the MAM looks better on me.


Maybe it just comes down to that too. I think I pull off a MAM more than a MAB which is surprising because I’m not a small person.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Maybe it just comes down to that too. I think I pull off a MAM more than a MAB which is surprising because I’m not a small person.


I think I really like the MAM size better, but I have one, my BBW I wish was a MAB. Maybe it's because this MAM is smaller than my others. The front panel is shorter on that one by almost an inch. All of my other MAMs fit everything just fine. The MABs I have are all very slouchy too, I definitely couldn't pull off a structured MAB.  
I'm getting a new MAM soon!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I think I really like the MAM size better, but I have one, my BBW I wish was a MAB. Maybe it's because this MAM is smaller than my others. The front panel is shorter on that one by almost an inch. All of my other MAMs fit everything just fine. The MABs I have are all very slouchy too, I definitely couldn't pull off a structured MAB.
> I'm getting a new MAM soon!


Ok, spill the beans!!! Which one???


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Ok, spill the beans!!! Which one???


It is SW espresso with silver HW!!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Maybe it just comes down to that too. I think I pull off a MAM more than a MAB which is surprising because I’m not a small person.


I'm the winter I use the MABS more because they fit over my coat better. Not that I go anywhere these days...


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> It is SW espresso with silver HW!!


Oh nice!!!  Is that like the color someone else got in a MAB a few months ago (now I can't remember who it was)???


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Oh nice!!!  Is that like the color someone else got in a MAB a few months ago (now I can't remember who it was)???


I don't remember either haha.


----------



## Antonia

I'm so disappointed with the handles.... They're too long and skinny and the whole aesthetic is ruined.  They attached them totally different than before.   I want to cry!!!


----------



## Antonia

Needless to say, I do not recommend them for handle replacement...I wish I just paid the extra money and had them repair them but who knows, maybe they would have attached them the same way as this, which is UGLY!!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> I'm so disappointed with the handles.... They're too long and skinny and the whole aesthetic is ruined.  They attached them totally different than before.   I want to cry!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4880518
> View attachment 4880519
> View attachment 4880520
> View attachment 4880521


OMG Wow umm!! So sorry . I’m shocked!! They didn’t have smaller handles.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> OMG Wow umm!! So sorry . I’m shocked!! They didn’t have smaller handles.


They never discussed length of handles with me.  Maybe I should have had them repaired after all but I was trying to save money.  This is what you get when you cut corners.  I have to sell it now which sucks because it's SW!!  I will not be able to recoup all my money either.  I am so upset but with everything going on in the world, I shouldn't let this bother me.  I can't help myself.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> They never discussed length of handles with me.  Maybe I should have had them repaired after all but I was trying to save money.  This is what you get when you cut corners.  I have to sell it now which sucks because it's SW!!  I will not be able to recoup all my money either.  I am so upset but with everything going on in the world, I shouldn't let this bother me.  I can't help myself.


Don’t feel bad for being upset about it!! I know I would be and I’m upset for you. They should have had better communication About the handles they were going to replace them with and specs given of the handles. This is really disappointing because this is a really nice bag overall. I would have assumed the new handles would be at least the same size.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Don’t feel bad for being upset about it!! I know I would be and I’m upset for you. They should have had better communication About the handles they were going to replace them with and specs given of the handles. This is really disappointing because this is a really nice bag overall. I would have assumed the new handles would be at least the same size.


Yes, at least the same size and thickness so they wouldn't feel so strange!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Yes, at least the same size and thickness so they wouldn't feel so strange!!


Yes, exactly!


----------



## laurenrr

Antonia said:


> They never discussed length of handles with me.  Maybe I should have had them repaired after all but I was trying to save money.  This is what you get when you cut corners.  I have to sell it now which sucks because it's SW!!  I will not be able to recoup all my money either.  I am so upset but with everything going on in the world, I shouldn't let this bother me.  I can't help myself.


Its okay to be upset and disappointed! Especially when you were anticipating such a different outcome! Its the little thing that give us joy in these difficult times. Sorry it didnt work out better!


----------



## Antonia

laurenrr said:


> Its okay to be upset and disappointed! Especially when you were anticipating such a different outcome! Its the little thing that give us joy in these difficult times. Sorry it didnt work out better!


Thank you @laurenrr ...I appreciate your support.  I contacted them but what are they going to do?  Probably nothing.  If anyone knows a repair shop that can somewhat replicate the original handles, specifically someone familiar with Rebecca Minkoff handles, not just any old handbag.  These handles are generic  and not custom made ones.


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> I'm so disappointed with the handles.... They're too long and skinny and the whole aesthetic is ruined.  They attached them totally different than before.   I want to cry!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4880518
> View attachment 4880519
> View attachment 4880520
> View attachment 4880521



I'm so sorry.  How horrid of them! Just... wrong! Have you contacted them to ask if they will redo the job - correctly? With them paying all shipping charges this second trip. Or at the least they need to give you a full refund - including shipping. 

And just from their own self interest, don't they realize purse repair is a very niche market, and word of their shoddy work will quickly spread???


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> They never discussed length of handles with me.  Maybe I should have had them repaired after all but I was trying to save money.  This is what you get when you cut corners.  I have to sell it now which sucks because it's SW!!  I will not be able to recoup all my money either.  I am so upset but with everything going on in the world, I shouldn't let this bother me.  I can't help myself.



You have every right to be upset.


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> I'm so sorry.  How horrid of them! Just... wrong! Have you contacted them to ask if they will redo the job - correctly? With them paying all shipping charges this second trip. Or at the least they need to give you a full refund - including shipping.
> 
> And just from their own self interest, don't they realize purse repair is a very niche market, and word of their shoddy work will quickly spread???


Thank you @JenJBS .  I don't know if they will go above and beyond to help me out.  I did contact them but now it's the weekend and I doubt I'll hear back until Monday.  It's is just so shocking to me that they would put these generic handles on this bag.  They're so cheap...not worth $80, not even worth $20 in my opinion.  Ugh!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> They never discussed length of handles with me.  Maybe I should have had them repaired after all but I was trying to save money.  This is what you get when you cut corners.  I have to sell it now which sucks because it's SW!!  I will not be able to recoup all my money either.  I am so upset but with everything going on in the world, I shouldn't let this bother me.  I can't help myself.


How much are you in with this bag (if you don't mind me asking)?


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Needless to say, I do not recommend them for handle replacement...I wish I just paid the extra money and had them repair them but who knows, maybe they would have attached them the same way as this, which is UGLY!!!


I'm so sorry about this. I know you were very excited about this bag.. You definitely have a right to be upset as this is a beautiful bag.


----------



## samfalstaff

laurenrr said:


> Its okay to be upset and disappointed! Especially when you were anticipating such a different outcome! Its the little thing that give us joy in these difficult times. Sorry it didnt work out better!


Yes! You said it better than I did. We all need these little bits of joy and it just sucks when it doesn't work out.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> How much are you in with this bag (if you don't mind me asking)?


It's ok, I don't mind telling you ladies.  $235


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> It's ok, I don't mind telling you ladies.  $235


Yeah, that sucks. Maybe the company will respond and try to fix it. If not, you can write a scathing review on them. That might at least make you feel a little better.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Yeah, that sucks. Maybe the company will respond and try to fix it. If not, you can write a scathing review on them. That might at least make you feel a little better.


I'm hoping they fix it the right way but I'm doubting that will happen.  I was dreaming that the handles would look as good as my MAB I used today with the black cat leather.


----------



## RT1

Antonia said:


> It's ok, I don't mind telling you ladies.  $235


At this price, you have every right to be upset.    
All your bags are gorgeous and to have one altered like this one was is totally unacceptable!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> I'm hoping they fix it the right way but I'm doubting that will happen.  I was dreaming that the handles would look as good as my MAB I used today with the black cat leather.


Could you swap the handles or is there another black MAM/MAB you have that you wouldn't mind harvesting for handles?


----------



## Antonia

RT1 said:


> At this price, you have every right to be upset.
> All your bags are gorgeous and to have one altered like this one was is totally unacceptable!


Thank you @RT1 !


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Could you swap the handles or is there another black MAM/MAB you have that you wouldn't mind harvesting for handles?


You know, I was almost thinking of buying a super cheap black MAM or MAB somewhere and see about swapping out the handles.  If I can find a repair shop that would do that for me, I would be so happy (as long as it didn't cost a small fortune).


----------



## dolali

Oh @Antonia ! I am so sorry about this disappointing "repair". Just as we take pleasure in small things during these times,  it is PERFECTLY OKAY to be frustrated and disappointed when something we had hopes for did not turn out the way we wanted. You have every right to be upset! Do not dismiss the feeling, or apologize for it! UGH! Maybe your idea to buy a cheap MAB just for handles will work?  Don't give up... not yet. Maybe @Shelby33 has some suggestions? I have read she has done miracles with some bags! 

HUGS to you


----------



## RT1

Heck, if you didn't mind "Gold" handles, I'd donate the RM I bought from Carrie to you, Antonia.    
I know that would never work, but, at least the thought is what counts!!!


----------



## Antonia

dolali said:


> Oh @Antonia ! I am so sorry about this disappointing "repair". Just as we take pleasure in small things during these times,  it is PERFECTLY OKAY to be frustrated and disappointed when something we had hopes for did not turn out the way we wanted. You have every right to be upset! Do not dismiss the feeling, or apologize for it! UGH! Maybe your idea to buy a cheap MAB just for handles will work?  Don't give up... not yet. Maybe @Shelby33 has some suggestions? I have read she has done miracles with some bags!
> 
> HUGS to you


 Thank you so much!! I appreciate all the nice comments tonight...thank you all!! Yes, @Shelby33 is the master at fixing bags! Maybe I can send my bag off to her??


----------



## Antonia

RT1 said:


> Heck, if you didn't mind "Gold" handles, I'd donate the RM I bought from Carrie to you, Antonia.
> I know that would never work, but, at least the thought is what counts!!!


Awww thanks for that!!  Yes, it's the thought that counts!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> They never discussed length of handles with me.  Maybe I should have had them repaired after all but I was trying to save money.  This is what you get when you cut corners.  I have to sell it now which sucks because it's SW!!  I will not be able to recoup all my money either.  I am so upset but with everything going on in the world, I shouldn't let this bother me.  I can't help myself.


It's perfectly OK to be upset by this, especially with everything going on these days, we look forward to these things to make our days a bit brighter!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I know what you mean. I just rejiggered my handbag storage areas in the hopes of getting some bags off the floor. I think I only managed to relocate 1-2 bags. I either need more shelf space or less bags.


More shelf space I say haha!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> It's perfectly OK to be upset by this, especially with everything going on these days, we look forward to these things to make our days a bit brighter!


You're absolutely right... thank you @Shelby33!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I'm so disappointed with the handles.... They're too long and skinny and the whole aesthetic is ruined.  They attached them totally different than before.   I want to cry!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4880518
> View attachment 4880519
> View attachment 4880520
> View attachment 4880521


Wow! Didn't they even LOOK at the original handles???? I would be pissed!! And crying!!
I'm so sorry Antonia


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Wow! Didn't they even LOOK at the original handles???? I would be pissed!! And crying!!
> I'm so sorry Antonia


Not even remotely similar!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Thank you so much!! I appreciate all the nice comments tonight...thank you all!! Yes, @Shelby33 is the master at fixing bags! Maybe I can send my bag off to her??


Oh I wish I could fix this for you!!!!! I'm so sorry!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> You know, I was almost thinking of buying a super cheap black MAM or MAB somewhere and see about swapping out the handles.  If I can find a repair shop that would do that for me, I would be so happy (as long as it didn't cost a small fortune).


Yes!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Oh I wish I could fix this for you!!!!! I'm so sorry!!


I know if you could you would.... That's the person you are and I appreciate it!   Hugs!!!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Yes!


I would do exactly that!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I would do exactly that!!


Why didn't I think of that sooner???  Dang!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Why didn't I think of that sooner???  Dang!!!


Because who really could have foreseen this??? I would have never thought of it either! I hope they can repair the handles correctly!!!


----------



## Antonia

So I've been going back and forth with Rago about how to fix this issue...they offered to put shorter handles on but I asked them about me buying another RM for the handles and having them swap them over....I'll see what they say!  So at least they are looking to right this wrong!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> So I've been going back and forth with Rago about how to fix this issue...they offered to put shorter handles on but I asked them about me buying another RM for the handles and having them swap them over....I'll see what they say!  So at least they are looking to right this wrong!!


Yay! That's good to hear!


----------



## Skittle

@Antonia it seems that I missed this thread and I am late to tell you how sorry I am for how they messed up your gorgeous bag! 

But I am really hopeful that they will make it up to you!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> So I've been going back and forth with Rago about how to fix this issue...they offered to put shorter handles on but I asked them about me buying another RM for the handles and having them swap them over....I'll see what they say!  So at least they are looking to right this wrong!!



Glad they are working with you, and at least trying to make it right for you. Please keep us updated. The Seller still hasn't replied with the exact color of my purple Mini-MAC.


----------



## Antonia

Skittle said:


> @Antonia it seems that I missed this thread and I am late to tell you how sorry I am for how they messed up your gorgeous bag!
> 
> But I am really hopeful that they will make it up to you!!!


Thank you @Skittle !!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> So I've been going back and forth with Rago about how to fix this issue...they offered to put shorter handles on but I asked them about me buying another RM for the handles and having them swap them over....I'll see what they say!  So at least they are looking to right this wrong!!


Oh good I am so happy they are working with you!


----------



## Antonia

Good news, they said that they can swap out the handles from one bag to another so now I have to buy another inexpensive  MAM/MAB and they said they said it would be no charge to me.  I only have to pay for shipping the bag (s) to them.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Good news, they said that they can swap out the handles from one bag to another so now I have to buy another inexpensive  MAM/MAB and they said they said it would be no charge to me.  I only have to pay for shipping the bag (s) to them.


That's great!!!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> That's great!!!!


I'm looking at a bag right now on Mercari....I asked her about the handles-they look ok but I want to be sure.  I feel so much better already...I was on the verge of tears Friday....ready to sell my bag, etc.  Thank you everyone for your encouraging words...I know this is only a handbag but it's an HG and I thought it was ruined forever!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I'm looking at a bag right now on Mercari....I asked her about the handles-they look ok but I want to be sure.  I feel so much better already...I was on the verge of tears Friday....ready to sell my bag, etc.  Thank you everyone for your encouraging words...I know this is only a handbag but it's an HG and I thought it was ruined forever!!


I don't blame you for being upset, I would be too!! So happy they are correcting this!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> I'm so disappointed with the handles.... They're too long and skinny and the whole aesthetic is ruined.  They attached them totally different than before.   I want to cry!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4880518
> View attachment 4880519
> View attachment 4880520
> View attachment 4880521


crap....so you spent all this money and now you don't really like the bag....so sorry


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> crap....so you spent all this money and now you don't really like the bag....so sorry


I know but it is an HG....so for a little more money to ship it back to Rago and buying another much more inexpensive MAM/MAB, it's worth it to me.  I'm just glad they can help me out...hopefully they'll put me at the top of the list when they receive it.


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> I know but it is an HG....so for a little more money to ship it back to Rago and buying another much more inexpensive MAM/MAB, it's worth it to me.  I'm just glad they can help me out...hopefully they'll put me at the top of the list when they receive it.


I hope you can find a very inexpensive one with decent handles...may take some time?
I don't suppose you'd want to sacrafice handles from one of your other bags as you like all of them

I have a Cupid bag that I sent the handles to RM for repair.  they did a crap job redoing the edgecoat.  It's not noticeable to the average person.  I can still use the bag but I feel if I were every to want to sell it, I'd have a problem.

hope they fix it right next time.  they probably aren't used to "picky" people who love their bags


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> I hope you can find a very inexpensive one with decent handles...may take some time?
> I don't suppose you'd want to sacrafice handles from one of your other bags as you like all of them
> 
> I have a Cupid bag that I sent the handles to RM for repair.  they did a crap job redoing the edgecoat.  It's not noticeable to the average person.  I can still use the bag but I feel if I were every to want to sell it, I'd have a problem.
> 
> hope they fix it right next time.  they probably aren't used to "picky" people who love their bags


I just put an offer in on a bag I found on Mercari.  Hopefully she'll take it.  No, I would never sacrifice any of my other MAB's!!  I love them all equally!!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> I just put an offer in on a bag I found on Mercari.  Hopefully she'll take it.  No, I would never sacrifice any of my other MAB's!!  I love them all equally!!


hope you're not spending a lot on that one
GL


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Good news, they said that they can swap out the handles from one bag to another so now I have to buy another inexpensive  MAM/MAB and they said they said it would be no charge to me.  I only have to pay for shipping the bag (s) to them.


Wonderful! And you get to shop for another bag!!


----------



## Antonia

She just accepted my $30 offer!  The handles look really nice.  I'll save the dog leash clasps on the sides too just in case my siggy bag HW breaks someday (you never know with siggy!!), I will have something to replace them with.  YAY!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> She just accepted my $30 offer!  The handles look really nice.  I'll save the dog leash clasps on the sides too just in case my siggy bag HW breaks someday (you never know with siggy!!), I will have something to replace them with.  YAY!


Great news!!!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> She just accepted my $30 offer!  The handles look really nice.  I'll save the dog leash clasps on the sides too just in case my siggy bag HW breaks someday (you never know with siggy!!), I will have something to replace them with.  YAY!


hard to beat that price
would you try putting the handles you don't like on that one and selling it? (with disclosure)


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> She just accepted my $30 offer!  The handles look really nice.  I'll save the dog leash clasps on the sides too just in case my siggy bag HW breaks someday (you never know with siggy!!), I will have something to replace them with.  YAY!



Yay!   I'm glad that worked out for you!


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> hard to beat that price
> would you try putting the handles you don't like on that one and selling it? (with disclosure)


No, because I'm basically chopping off all the HW!! The lining is really dirty too.


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Yay!  I'm glad that worked out for you!


Thanks @JenJBS !!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> No, because I'm basically chopping off all the HW!! The lining is really dirty too.


Sounds like a great project! I hope it has a happy ending! Are you removing the handles or just sending both bags to Ragos?


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> No, because I'm basically chopping off all the HW!! The lining is really dirty too.


OT but I was just reading that burgundy is glazed lambskin


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> OT but I was just reading that burgundy is glazed lambskin


No way??  It's too tough to be though!!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Sounds like a great project! I hope it has a happy ending! Are you removing the handles or just sending both bags to Ragos?


It'll cost too much to ship both bags so I'm going to cut off the handles where it attaches to the bag so they'll get the handles and the square rings and they can detach the old hardware when they open up the base of the handles.  OMG, this sounds so crazy doesn't it?


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> No way??  It's too tough to be though!!


In the big nikki pictures and chat 2, it's mentioned multiple times. I was surprised too!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> It'll cost too much to ship both bags so I'm going to cut off the handles where it attaches to the bag so they'll get the handles and the square rings and they can detach the old hardware when they open up the base of the handles.  OMG, this sounds so crazy doesn't it?


It's not crazy at all!! Back in the day people switched out their linings all the time!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> OT but I was just reading that burgundy is glazed lambskin


seems kind of a shame to glaze lambskin and cover it's wonderful softness


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> It'll cost too much to ship both bags so I'm going to cut off the handles where it attaches to the bag so they'll get the handles and the square rings and they can detach the old hardware when they open up the base of the handles.  OMG, this sounds so crazy doesn't it?


you're giving them everything they need to have it come out perfect.  are the handles a match - leather close enough to the bag they're going on?


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> you're giving them everything they need to have it come out perfect.  are the handles a match - leather close enough to the bag they're going on?


Yes...I'll attach a picture of the bag....


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> It's not crazy at all!! Back in the day people switched out their linings all the time!


I've never heard of switching linings!!!  Would love to see before and after pics....is there a thread for this?


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I've never heard of switching linings!!!  Would love to see before and after pics....is there a thread for this?


There is not a specific thread, but many mentions of girls switching out the blue and white striped lining for the black and white floral, and it only cost 60.00!!


----------



## Shelby33

Got the SW Espresso!! 
Here are some pictures





Next to SW black


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Got the SW Espresso!!
> Here are some pictures
> View attachment 4883888
> View attachment 4883889
> View attachment 4883890
> View attachment 4883891
> 
> Next to SW black
> View attachment 4883892


Holy cow!!!   I love it!   Congrats @Shelby33!!


----------



## Antonia

Who's here for an unboxing?  This just arrived!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Holy cow!!!   I love it!   Congrats @Shelby33!!


Thanks, the lining is b/w floral, I LOVE the silver HW, makes such a difference!!


----------



## Antonia

Front and back,  and flaps up


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Who's here for an unboxing?  This is just arrived!
> 
> View attachment 4883893


Me!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Front and back,  and flaps up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883895
> View attachment 4883896
> View attachment 4883897


I love it!!! What do you think!? Do you like the GE leather??


----------



## Antonia

Inside.... FDL!!


----------



## Antonia

Modeling pics


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I love it!!! What do you think!? Do you like the GE leather??


Thanks @Shelby33 !OMG, I'm so in love!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Got the SW Espresso!!
> Here are some pictures
> View attachment 4883888
> View attachment 4883889
> View attachment 4883890
> View attachment 4883891
> 
> Next to SW black
> View attachment 4883892


WOW! You made this bag look GORGEOUS!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Inside.... FDL!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883898


This is sooo beautiful!!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> WOW! You made this bag look GORGEOUS!


I didn't really do anything to it, just conditioned it!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Modeling pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883899
> View attachment 4883900


OK this looks frickin AWESOME on you!!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Thanks @Shelby33 !OMG, I'm so in love!!!


I wear mine with the flaps down, which way do you like it?


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I wear mine with the flaps down, which way do you like it?


Definitely down...with the flaps up, it's harder to get inside the bag I think...plus since the flaps are suede, they have brass residue from the zipper underneath, which I'm sure can be brushed out with a suede brush but I'm leaving the flaps down for sure.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I didn't really do anything to it, just conditioned it!


Genius! I agree about the silver hardware. Makes it more edgy!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> OK this looks frickin AWESOME on you!!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Definitely down...with the flaps up, it's harder to get inside the bag I think...plus since the flaps are suede, they have brass residue from the zipper underneath, which I'm sure can be brushed out with a suede brush but I'm leaving the flaps down for sure.


I just think it looks prettier that way, but I like knowing the suede is under there!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Definitely down...with the flaps up, it's harder to get inside the bag I think...plus since the flaps are suede, they have brass residue from the zipper underneath, which I'm sure can be brushed out with a suede brush but I'm leaving the flaps down for sure.


This looks so cool that I'm contemplating keeping my last mattie.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> This looks so cool that I'm contemplating keeping my last mattie.


You should!!  This bag reminds me of the Balenciaga Twiggy!! (although MUCH heavier!)


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> You should!!  This bag reminds me of the Balenciaga Twiggy!! (although MUCH heavier!)


It's the lack of an additional shoulder strap (or any way to attach one) that bothers me.


----------



## Antonia

I can see why this bag originally retailed for more than the MAB....there is a lot more detail to it....plus the pockets are also lined in suede and leather, which makes a difference.  Beautiful!!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> It's the lack of an additional shoulder strap (or any way to attach one) that bothers me.



Yea, you'd have to find a thin clasp shoulder strap....maybe something like the MAC crossbody strap, and then double it up on the sides so it's a shoulder strap and not cross body...but then again the clip might be too wide to fit in the opening of the strap attachment....Hmmmmm


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Yea, you'd have to find a thin clasp shoulder strap....maybe something like the MAC crossbody strap, and then double it up on the sides so it's a shoulder strap and not cross body...but then again the clip might be too wide to fit in the opening of the strap attachment....Hmmmmm


I tried it. It looked weird. Just didn't hang well.


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> you're giving them everything they need to have it come out perfect.  are the handles a match - leather close enough to the bag they're going on?


Here is the bag I bought.   Hopefully everything will turn out ok!!  Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Modeling pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883899
> View attachment 4883900


Love it!! Looks so good on you  glad to see you ❤️ the bag as well!!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Modeling pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883899
> View attachment 4883900


looks good on you
glad to see your modelling pic as the thing that "worries" me a bit about my mattie is the size/proportion...but yours doesn't look all that big


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Here is the bag I bought.   Hopefully everything will turn out ok!!  Fingers crossed!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883927


That bag looks good too!!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Got the SW Espresso!!
> Here are some pictures
> View attachment 4883888
> View attachment 4883889
> View attachment 4883890
> View attachment 4883891
> 
> Next to SW black
> View attachment 4883892



Congratulations on adding this Pretty to your collection!     That leather looks amazing!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Front and back,  and flaps up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883895
> View attachment 4883896
> View attachment 4883897



Congratulations on getting this beauty!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Here is the bag I bought.   Hopefully everything will turn out ok!!  Fingers crossed!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883927



The handles and hardware look good, and for this bag, that's all you need! I'm glad this will allow your other bag to be fixed, and give you some hardware to stash away if you need it later.


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> The handles and hardware look good, and for this bag, that's all you need! I'm glad this will allow your other bag to be fixed, and give you some hardware to stash away if you need it later.


Exactly!!!


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Love it!! Looks so good on you  glad to see you ❤ the bag as well!!


Thank you @carrie !!  I feel very lucky to have found this old school beauty and in the coveted GE!!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Got the SW Espresso!!
> Here are some pictures
> View attachment 4883888
> View attachment 4883889
> View attachment 4883890
> View attachment 4883891
> 
> Next to SW black
> View attachment 4883892


So, how many colors did SW come in?  Sage, black, blue, espresso....and is there one more??


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> So, how many colors did SW come in?  Sage, black, blue, espresso....and is there one more??


CHOCOLATE!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> So, how many colors did SW come in?  Sage, black, blue, espresso....and is there one more??


Chocolate, and there was an SO for tobacco.


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> So, how many colors did SW come in?  Sage, black, blue, espresso....and is there one more??


I think I want something in the blue....since I have too many black bags and I already have sage, it would probably need to be blue or possibly the chocolate ...just putting it out there to the universe


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations on adding this Pretty to your collection!     That leather looks amazing!


Thanks! I really love it!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Got the SW Espresso!!
> Here are some pictures
> View attachment 4883888
> View attachment 4883889
> View attachment 4883890
> View attachment 4883891
> 
> Next to SW black
> View attachment 4883892


that SW leather photographs so well
so this one in excellent conditon inside and out?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> that SW leather photographs so well
> so this one in excellent conditon inside and out?


Yes, here is a picture of the interior


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Here is the bag I bought.   Hopefully everything will turn out ok!!  Fingers crossed!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4883927


Those handles look great!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Yes, here is a picture of the interior
> View attachment 4883999


It looks pretty much spotless!!  You scored big time!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Those handles look great!


Thanks Shelby....I think they'll be great with the SW leather...even though they might be slightly darker but that's ok.


----------



## Denverite

Shelby33 said:


> Got the SW Espresso!!
> Here are some pictures
> View attachment 4883888
> View attachment 4883889
> View attachment 4883890
> View attachment 4883891
> 
> Next to SW black
> View attachment 4883892



This is gorgeous!! The silver hardware is amazing on this one, congrats!


----------



## Shelby33

Denverite said:


> This is gorgeous!! The silver hardware is amazing on this one, congrats!


Thanks!!


----------



## Antonia

'How do I love thee,  let me count the ways....'


----------



## jennalovesbags

Antonia said:


> 'How do I love thee,  let me count the ways....'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4888602


beautiful!


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> beautiful!


Thank you @jennalovesbags


----------



## Skittle

Antonia said:


> 'How do I love thee,  let me count the ways....'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4888602



I love glazed burgundy, too!

Just keep her away from water, the color bleeds terribly! Don't ask me how I know.


----------



## Antonia

Skittle said:


> I love glazed burgundy, too!
> 
> Just keep her away from water, the color bleeds terribly! Don't ask me how I know.


It's actually GE (espresso)....but tell me more about your story!!  I do have a GB Nikki!!


----------



## Skittle

Antonia said:


> It's actually GE (espresso)....but tell me more about your story!!  I do have a GB Nikki!!



Yes, I looked at your collection on the other thread and you can clearly see the difference. 

The story with my GB Nikki is that I washed the lining, as I usually do, and the color from the inside leather accents bled all over the lining. I managed to remove it from bottom part, but there is still some on the top, because every time I get near the inside leather parts, it bleeds again .


----------



## Antonia

Skittle said:


> Yes, I looked at your collection on the other thread and you can clearly see the difference.
> 
> The story with my GB Nikki is that I washed the lining, as I usually do, and the color from the inside leather accents bled all over the lining. I managed to remove it from bottom part, but there is still some on the top, because every time I get near the inside leather parts, it bleeds again .


Oh no!! Is it b&w floral?   Mine was thankfully clean and new looking but I would be so bummed if that happened!!


----------



## Skittle

Antonia said:


> Oh no!! Is it b&w floral?   Mine was thankfully clean and new looking but I would be so bummed if that happened!!



 Yes, BW floral . I still have some ideas on how to carefully remove the staining, but I just didn't have time.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> 'How do I love thee,  let me count the ways....'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4888602


So do you like matinees now?


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> So do you like matinees now?


I think it's because is glazed leather.....but it's making me appreciate the Mattie.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> I think it's because is glazed leather.....but it's making me appreciate the Mattie.


Which glazed do you like better? Almond, espresso, or burgundy? I think you have them all now!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> 'How do I love thee,  let me count the ways....'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4888602


Gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Which glazed do you like better? Almond, espresso, or burgundy? I think you have them all now!


Hmmm....that's tough!  I think my favorite color is burgundy.


----------



## Antonia

My Roadie!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> My Roadie!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4889775
> View attachment 4889777
> View attachment 4889778
> View attachment 4889779


Looking good! The leather looks to be very soft and thick!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Looking good! The leather looks to be very soft and thick!


Thank you!  That's a perfect description of it!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Thank you!  That's a perfect description of it!!


It seems the bags with blue and white striped lining have pretty good leather. I think my Black Cat bag has that same interior.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> It seems the bags with blue and white striped lining have pretty good leather. I think my Black Cat bag has that same interior.


Yes black cat has blue and white stripes for a lining.  I think this lining looks great with certain colors like black & red.


----------



## Skittle

Antonia said:


> My Roadie!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4889775
> View attachment 4889777
> View attachment 4889778
> View attachment 4889779



Really cool bag! It looks perfect with your outfit . Can you wear it as a shoulder bag, as well, or is the strap too long?


----------



## Antonia

Skittle said:


> Really cool bag! It looks perfect with your outfit . Can you wear it as a shoulder bag, as well, or is the strap too long?


Thank you...I was just trying on a different outfit from what I wore yesterday to see how it can be dressed up.  The strap is basically a cross body strap but I suppose you could tie a knot on the strap to shorten it (although I wouldn't do that myself).  I do have other shorter straps from other bags I could attach but I like it just the way it is.   Also, I can attach this strap to my black MAB's which is cool!!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Thank you...I was just trying on a different outfit from what I wore yesterday to see how it can be dressed up.  The strap is basically a cross body strap but I suppose you could tie a knot on the strap to shorten it (although I wouldn't do that myself).  I do have other shorter straps from other bags I could attach but I like it just the way it is.   Also, I can attach this strap to my black MAB's which is cool!!


with that lining it's obviously an older bag but doesn't look dated at all to me


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> with that lining it's obviously an older bag but doesn't look dated at all to me


blue and white signature lining for middle school bags.


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> blue and white signature lining for middle school bags.


I thought that lining was OS.  I had a MAM with studs like that but not that lining.  I bought it new.  Maybe around 2010.
anyway bag looks great on you and a nice departure from your larger bags


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> I thought that lining was OS.  I had a MAM with studs like that but not that lining.  I bought it new.  Maybe around 2010.
> anyway bag looks great on you and a nice departure from your larger bags


The blue/white lining came about when production went to China....some of the first blue/white linings had the old nameplate inside and the newer ones had the raised name plate inside. I think it was prior to 2010.....


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> The blue/white lining came about when production went to China....some of the first blue/white linings had the old nameplate inside and the newer ones had the raised name plate inside. I think it was prior to 2010.....


I think @Shelby33 said that if it doesn't have a "made in china" tag then it's still from the US...?


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I think @Shelby33 said that if it doesn't have a "made in china" tag then it's still from the US...?


Right, there was a lot of back and forth about it, one girl claimed the blue/white lining was only available at the factory in China, but bags came out with the tag and without. To me, no tag means made in the US.
Also a lot of the girls thought that their MIC bags were of better quality as far as stitching went, it was neater and straighter.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Right, there was a lot of back and forth about it, one girl claimed the blue/white lining was only available at the factory in China, but bags came out with the tag and without. To me, no tag means made in the US.
> Also a lot of the girls thought that their MIC bags were of better quality as far as stitching went, it was neater and straighter.


Uniform, straight stitching is usually a sign of machine-made. If there is some slight variation in stitching (but not enough to draw the eye to it from afar) then it might be handmade. Although I doubt made in US bags were handmade. What about the dash interior? Was that before or after the move to China?


----------



## jennalovesbags

samfalstaff said:


> Uniform, straight stitching is usually a sign of machine-made. If there is some slight variation in stitching (but not enough to draw the eye to it from afar) then it might be handmade. Although I doubt made in US bags were handmade. What about the dash interior? Was that before or after the move to China?


Dash came some time after blue/white.


----------



## samfalstaff

jennalovesbags said:


> Dash came some time after blue/white.


Thanks


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Uniform, straight stitching is usually a sign of machine-made. If there is some slight variation in stitching (but not enough to draw the eye to it from afar) then it might be handmade. Although I doubt made in US bags were handmade. What about the dash interior? Was that before or after the move to China?


Dash came after, however, there were some special bags that were made in NY with the dash lining around... 2010? They may have had rose gold HW but there's not a lot written about them.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I think @Shelby33 said that if it doesn't have a "made in china" tag then it's still from the US...?


Yes because if it's made here, it doesn't need a "made in" tag. That's my understanding anyway.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Yes because if it's made here, it doesn't need a "made in" tag. That's my understanding anyway.


Exactly!!


----------



## Denverite

Shelby33 said:


> Dash came after, however, there were some special bags that were made in NY with the dash lining around... 2010? They may have had rose gold HW but there's not a lot written about them.



The coveted rose gold....still on the hunt for a MAM!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Denverite said:


> The coveted rose gold....still on the hunt for a MAM!!


What color leather? I think there's a brown one somewhere with RG HW.


----------



## Denverite

samfalstaff said:


> What color leather? I think there's a brown one somewhere with RG HW.



Searching for the black with rose gold. I’ve come across them in the past few years but for some reason never actually bought one. I debate between the MAM and re-buying a Rocco....I loved that bag even though it was so dang heavy!


----------



## Antonia

Denverite said:


> Searching for the black with rose gold. I’ve come across them in the past few years but for some reason never actually bought one. I debate between the MAM and re-buying a Rocco....I loved that bag even though it was so dang heavy!


I've had a few Rocco's (purchased 2nd hand)....love the look, hate the weight!  The prettiest one I had was a powder blue....wish I kept that one!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> I've had a few Rocco's (purchased 2nd hand)....love the look, hate the weight!  The prettiest one I had was a powder blue....wish I kept that one!!


What is a Rocco?


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> What is a Rocco?


Whoops, yeah this is the RM forum....but the Rocco is the classic Alexander Wang bag.  It's shaped like a LV Speedy.


----------



## Antonia

HANDLE UPDATE:  My 'throw away' RM bag that I bought just for the handles finally showed up today.  They are perfect handles.  I'm going to send the bag to Rago Bros. tomorrow for them to swap them out.  If all goes well, this SW MAB is going to look phenomenal!!  Keep your fingers and toes crossed!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Whoops, yeah this is the RM forum....but the Rocco is the classic Alexander Wang bag.  It's shaped like a LV Speedy.


Oh. That bag came up but thought you guys were talking about an RM.


----------



## Antonia

Comparison photo right now


----------



## Skittle

Antonia said:


> HANDLE UPDATE:  My 'throw away' RM bag that I bought just for the handles finally showed up today.  They are perfect handles.  I'm going to send the bag to Rago Bros. tomorrow for them to swap them out.  If all goes well, this SW MAB is going to look phenomenal!!  Keep your fingers and toes crossed!!



 Great news!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Whoops, yeah this is the RM forum....but the Rocco is the classic Alexander Wang bag.  It's shaped like a LV Speedy.


I never had one but I've held them - super heavy with all those studs


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Comparison photo right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4891478


That SW is yummy! You're going to have a giant clutch after all this.


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Comparison photo right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4891478


the SW and the one (on the right) for handle harvesting?  those handles look shorter in the photo


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> the SW and the one (on the right) for handle harvesting?  those handles look shorter in the photo


Yes, swapping out the lousy handles that RAGO put on my SW with actual RM handles, not generic ones!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Yes, swapping out the lousy handles that RAGO put on my SW with actual RM handles, not generic ones!!


Oh, you're swapping them. Makes more sense than leaving a bag naked without its handles.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, you're swapping them. Makes more sense than leaving a bag naked without its handles.


Oh I don't want to put the RAGO handles on the throw away bag...they can keep those.  I'm basically cutting up the throw away bag...the lining is dirty and the leather is not that great.  I'm even thinking of cutting off the side clasps to use in case my siggy hardware breaks on my dark brown MAB with blue/white stripe lining.  I feel bad throwing it away but it will be useless without the hardware.


----------



## Antonia

This is what I salvaged from the throw away mam


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> This is what I salvaged from the throw away mam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4891557


Wow. What a great harvest! Does the HW match the SW bag?


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Wow. What a great harvest! Does the HW match the SW bag?


No it's shiny gold on the new handles and aged brass on the old.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Comparison photo right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4891478


OMG those handles.... But the handles on the new bag look perfect!!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> OMG those handles.... But the handles on the new bag look perfect!!!


They are so perfect and match beautiful... like same texture and shade of black!!   They couldn't be more perfect!   Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> They are so perfect and match beautiful... like same texture and shade of black!!   They couldn't be more perfect!   Fingers crossed!!!


I'll keep mine crossed too!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I'll keep mine crossed too!


Thank you so much @Shelby33 !


----------



## Shelby33

Got the purple patent mini nikki today! It's very soft, distressed and smells like leather, I think I love it!


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> Got the purple patent mini nikki today! It's very soft, distressed and smells like leather, I think I love it!
> View attachment 4894284
> View attachment 4894286
> View attachment 4894296


Beautiful- what lining does it have?


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Got the purple patent mini nikki today! It's very soft, distressed and smells like leather, I think I love it!
> View attachment 4894284
> View attachment 4894286
> View attachment 4894296


Beautiful color! I love how you staged the bag half in light and half in shadow!


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> Beautiful- what lining does it have?


Blue and white stripes


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Beautiful color! I love how you staged the bag half in light and half in shadow!


That was the only sunny spot I could find at the time!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Got the purple patent mini nikki today! It's very soft, distressed and smells like leather, I think I love it!
> View attachment 4894284
> View attachment 4894286
> View attachment 4894296



That color is gorgeous!       Congratulations on your fabulous new bag!


----------



## laurenrr

laurenrr said:


> Beautiful- what lining does it have?


Thx i think i found one on poshmark canada-gonna make an offer thx to your pics!!

lol oops i replied to myself


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Got the purple patent mini nikki today! It's very soft, distressed and smells like leather, I think I love it!
> View attachment 4894284
> View attachment 4894286
> View attachment 4894296


Oh my!!!  She's gorgeous!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Antonia

laurenrr said:


> Thx i think i found one on poshmark canada-gonna make an offer thx to your pics!!
> 
> lol oops i replied to myself


Good luck @laurenrr !  Let us know how you made out with the offer!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Oh my!!!  She's gorgeous!!! Congrats!!!


Thanks Antonia!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> That color is gorgeous!       Congratulations on your fabulous new bag!


Thanks Jen!


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> Thx i think i found one on poshmark canada-gonna make an offer thx to your pics!!
> 
> lol oops i replied to myself


Oh did you get it?


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> Oh did you get it?


Didn't end up making the offer yet-got a case of the guilts since we are in lockdown here and i barely leave my house-Probably  dont need to be shopping


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> Didn't end up making the offer yet-got a case of the guilts since we are in lockdown here and i barely leave my house-Probably  dont need to be shopping


I'm just planning for when I do get to leave the house!


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> I'm just planning for when I do get to leave the house!


Lol i like your style!


----------



## Antonia

My diverse glazed family    With and without flash:


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> My diverse glazed family    With and without flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4895368
> View attachment 4895369


These are gorgeous, and I guess you're saying if I see something in GA I need to buy it right? Right?


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> These are gorgeous, and I guess you're saying if I see something in GA I need to buy it right? Right?


ABSOLUTELY!!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> These are gorgeous, and I guess you're saying if I see something in GA I need to buy it right? Right?


That's my philosophy!


----------



## Antonia

Hi all...I just received a UPS confirmation that my Rago Bros package is due to be delivered tomorrow.  I never got any email from them directly saying anything about the bag being complete...you know, just some kind of communication to keep me in the loop.  I'm so nervous....I hope it looks ok.  I will keep you all posted with photo's weather or not they came out good.   Fingers crossed!!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Hi all...I just received a UPS confirmation that my Rago Bros package is due to be delivered tomorrow.  I never got any email from them directly saying anything about the bag being complete...you know, just some kind of communication to keep me in the loop.  I'm so nervous....I hope it looks ok.  I will keep you all posted with photo's weather or not they came out good.   Fingers crossed!!


hope it's perfect


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> hope it's perfect


Thank you so much @sdkitty


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Thank you so much @sdkitty


this is your black SW bag, right?


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> this is your black SW bag, right?


Yes, that's right.


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Hi all...I just received a UPS confirmation that my Rago Bros package is due to be delivered tomorrow.  I never got any email from them directly saying anything about the bag being complete...you know, just some kind of communication to keep me in the loop.  I'm so nervous....I hope it looks ok.  I will keep you all posted with photo's weather or not they came out good.   Fingers crossed!!



Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## laurenrr

Antonia said:


> Hi all...I just received a UPS confirmation that my Rago Bros package is due to be delivered tomorrow.  I never got any email from them directly saying anything about the bag being complete...you know, just some kind of communication to keep me in the loop.  I'm so nervous....I hope it looks ok.  I will keep you all posted with photo's weather or not they came out good.   Fingers crossed!!


Cant wait to see!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Yes, that's right.


SW is the best IMO


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Hi all...I just received a UPS confirmation that my Rago Bros package is due to be delivered tomorrow.  I never got any email from them directly saying anything about the bag being complete...you know, just some kind of communication to keep me in the loop.  I'm so nervous....I hope it looks ok.  I will keep you all posted with photo's weather or not they came out good.   Fingers crossed!!


Oh, man! I really hope it works! This has been such a rollercoaster ride!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, man! I really hope it works! This has been such a rollercoaster ride!


It really has been!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Yes, that's right.


Oh God I'm so anxious to see it!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Oh God I'm so anxious to see it!


You and me both, lol!


----------



## Antonia

Hi everyone!!!!   Huge sigh of relief!!!!   Omg, my SW MAB came out PERFECTLY!!!!   I feel whole again,  lol!!!  Thanks to everyone for the support!!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Hi everyone!!!!   Huge sigh of relief!!!!   Omg, my SW MAB came out PERFECTLY!!!!   I feel whole again,  lol!!!  Thanks to everyone for the support!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4900363
> View attachment 4900364
> View attachment 4900365
> View attachment 4900366
> View attachment 4900367


beautiful....glad it worked out for you after all the stress


----------



## laurenrr

Antonia said:


> Hi everyone!!!!   Huge sigh of relief!!!!   Omg, my SW MAB came out PERFECTLY!!!!   I feel whole again,  lol!!!  Thanks to everyone for the support!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4900363
> View attachment 4900364
> View attachment 4900365
> View attachment 4900366
> View attachment 4900367


It looks
Perfect!


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> beautiful....glad it worked out for you after all the stress





laurenrr said:


> It looks
> Perfect!


Thank you girls!!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Thank you girls!!


have to remind myself I don't want any more black bags....but there could be another SW bag in my future


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Hi everyone!!!!   Huge sigh of relief!!!!   Omg, my SW MAB came out PERFECTLY!!!!   I feel whole again,  lol!!!  Thanks to everyone for the support!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4900363
> View attachment 4900364
> View attachment 4900365
> View attachment 4900366
> View attachment 4900367


I'm so happy right now!!!! It's beautiful!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Hi everyone!!!!   Huge sigh of relief!!!!   Omg, my SW MAB came out PERFECTLY!!!!   I feel whole again,  lol!!!  Thanks to everyone for the support!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4900363
> View attachment 4900364
> View attachment 4900365
> View attachment 4900366
> View attachment 4900367


is this your favorite bag?


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I'm so happy right now!!!! It's beautiful!


Thank you so much @Shelby33 !!!


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> is this your favorite bag?


At this very moment, YES!!!!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> At this very moment, YES!!!!


lol
so day after tomorrow it will be one of our glazed leather bags?


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Hi everyone!!!!   Huge sigh of relief!!!!   Omg, my SW MAB came out PERFECTLY!!!!   I feel whole again,  lol!!!  Thanks to everyone for the support!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4900363
> View attachment 4900364
> View attachment 4900365
> View attachment 4900366
> View attachment 4900367



That is wonderful news!  So happy for you!  After all the money and stress, you deserved to have this happy ending!


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> lol
> so day after tomorrow it will be one of our glazed leather bags?


My glazed leathers are my favorites....I would love to still find a MAB in either GE or GB!!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> That is wonderful news!  So happy for you!  After all the money and stress, you deserved to have this happy ending!


Awe, thank you so much @JenJBS !!!      CHEERS!!!


----------



## Skittle

Antonia said:


> Hi everyone!!!!   Huge sigh of relief!!!!   Omg, my SW MAB came out PERFECTLY!!!!   I feel whole again,  lol!!!  Thanks to everyone for the support!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4900363
> View attachment 4900364
> View attachment 4900365
> View attachment 4900366
> View attachment 4900367



It's absolutely perfect!  And the idea to buy a cheap newer mab only for the handles was brilliant!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Hi everyone!!!!   Huge sigh of relief!!!!   Omg, my SW MAB came out PERFECTLY!!!!   I feel whole again,  lol!!!  Thanks to everyone for the support!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4900363
> View attachment 4900364
> View attachment 4900365
> View attachment 4900366
> View attachment 4900367


----------



## Antonia

> Skittle said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's absolutely perfect!  And the idea to buy a cheap newer mab only for the handles was brilliant!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samfalstaff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks ladies!!!    I appreciate everyone's support through this.  You're the best!!  Xo
Click to expand...


----------



## Antonia

Snuggling with my SW MAB this morning,  lol!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Hi everyone!!!!   Huge sigh of relief!!!!   Omg, my SW MAB came out PERFECTLY!!!!   I feel whole again,  lol!!!  Thanks to everyone for the support!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4900363
> View attachment 4900364
> View attachment 4900365
> View attachment 4900366
> View attachment 4900367


Bag is  stunning!! So happy it all ended up working out for you


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Bag is  stunning!! So happy it all ended up working out for you


Hi Carrie!!! Thank you!!  You've been a little MIA but so nice to see you back! OMG, I'm so happy and relieved! These new handles are so sturdy and thick...much thicker than even the original RM handles. Rago did a super job attaching them.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Snuggling with my SW MAB this morning,  lol!!
> View attachment 4900823


It's absolutely beautiful! When I got mine, I wore it for 31 days straight! That was a record!! I know that because I actually had an app that kept track of what bags I used. What a dork!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Hi everyone!!!!   Huge sigh of relief!!!!   Omg, my SW MAB came out PERFECTLY!!!!   I feel whole again,  lol!!!  Thanks to everyone for the support!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4900363
> View attachment 4900364
> View attachment 4900365
> View attachment 4900366
> View attachment 4900367


They really did a nice job!!! Looks brand new!


----------



## Denverite

Shelby33 said:


> It's absolutely beautiful! When I got mine, I wore it for 31 days straight! That was a record!! I know that because I actually had an app that kept track of what bags I used. What a dork!



Lol I love this and I have to know what app? I kept track for a full year what bag I used every single day (this was a few years ago) and what I bought. It kept me from buying everything in sight, and I ended up using a Neverfull like 150 times or something. Clearly I could've gotten by with like 3 bags that year. I should do it again honestly!


----------



## Denverite

I was just looking through the reference thread and does anyone here have a Black Ink Nikki? Or any idea if this came in another style--a MAM/MAB would be amazing? I had the Nikki and sold it but the leather is one that always sticks out to me. If someone has anything in Black Ink, please post more pics!!!





__





						Black Ink vs. Black...........
					

Hiya Minkette ladies. Long time no post. Ventured above and beyond. Got rid of everyone of my RMs to get a couple of other bags. But I am still in need of a good black hobo. Couldnt find the one I wanted and then I found an RM Nikki in Black Ink. Having not seen irl, I want to describe the pics...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Shelby33

Denverite said:


> Lol I love this and I have to know what app? I kept track for a full year what bag I used every single day (this was a few years ago) and what I bought. It kept me from buying everything in sight, and I ended up using a Neverfull like 150 times or something. Clearly I could've gotten by with like 3 bags that year. I should do it again honestly!


It's called "my closet"! I am pretty sure it's for clothes but I only used it for bags haha.


----------



## Antonia

Denverite said:


> I was just looking through the reference thread and does anyone here have a Black Ink Nikki? Or any idea if this came in another style--a MAM/MAB would be amazing? I had the Nikki and sold it but the leather is one that always sticks out to me. If someone has anything in Black Ink, please post more pics!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Ink vs. Black...........
> 
> 
> Hiya Minkette ladies. Long time no post. Ventured above and beyond. Got rid of everyone of my RMs to get a couple of other bags. But I am still in need of a good black hobo. Couldnt find the one I wanted and then I found an RM Nikki in Black Ink. Having not seen irl, I want to describe the pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Does anyone know the official color of my black Nikki?   It's got a stiffer leather and black and white mosaic lining.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> It's absolutely beautiful! When I got mine, I wore it for 31 days straight! That was a record!! I know that because I actually had an app that kept track of what bags I used. What a dork!


They make an app for that??


----------



## samfalstaff

Denverite said:


> I was just looking through the reference thread and does anyone here have a Black Ink Nikki? Or any idea if this came in another style--a MAM/MAB would be amazing? I had the Nikki and sold it but the leather is one that always sticks out to me. If someone has anything in Black Ink, please post more pics!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Ink vs. Black...........
> 
> 
> Hiya Minkette ladies. Long time no post. Ventured above and beyond. Got rid of everyone of my RMs to get a couple of other bags. But I am still in need of a good black hobo. Couldnt find the one I wanted and then I found an RM Nikki in Black Ink. Having not seen irl, I want to describe the pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Wow! I can see why you would want one. Looks like the interior was the black and white floral, right?


----------



## samfalstaff

Got my Green Leaf Nikki. Leather is very soft. I usually like darker greens, but this color is very nice.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Got my Green Leaf Nikki. Leather is very soft. I usually like darker greens, but this color is very nice.
> View attachment 4901526
> View attachment 4901527


It's absolutely beautiful, congrats!!!!


----------



## IntheOcean

Antonia said:


> Snuggling with my SW MAB this morning,  lol!!
> View attachment 4900823


Love how slouchy this bag is.   


samfalstaff said:


> Got my Green Leaf Nikki. Leather is very soft. I usually like darker greens, but this color is very nice.
> View attachment 4901526
> View attachment 4901527


Such a beautiful shade of green! Wow!


----------



## Antonia

IntheOcean said:


> Love how slouchy this bag is.
> 
> Such a beautiful shade of green! Wow!


Me too!!


----------



## Denverite

samfalstaff said:


> Wow! I can see why you would want one. Looks like the interior was the black and white floral, right?



Yeah it had the floral lining! And it was different than the glazed, just had like a wet look. So hard to describe! I have no idea if it existed in anything other than a Nikki, I’ll have to do some hunting.


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> Got my Green Leaf Nikki. Leather is very soft. I usually like darker greens, but this color is very nice.
> View attachment 4901526
> View attachment 4901527



I love that color!    Such a beautiful green!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> They make an app for that??


Yes, the one I used was called My Closet, it's for clothes and accessories, and there are other apps like it.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Does anyone know the official color of my black Nikki?   It's got a stiffer leather and black and white mosaic lining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4901403


I think that one was called "black". I don't think it's Midnight because that had paisley lining.... But it's possible it is. The midnight was almost a pearlized black, I have one bag with it. The mosaic lining always confuses me.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I think that one was called "black". I don't think it's Midnight because that had paisley lining.... But it's possible it is. The midnight was almost a pearlized black, I have one bag with it. The mosaic lining always confuses me.


Thanks Shelby....I knew that you would have more info than most of us here.  I appreciate your intel!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Thanks Shelby....I knew that you would have more info than most of us here.  I appreciate your intel!!!


If you post a close up picture of the leather, I could be more sure. Midnight is not pebbled it's smooth, if that helps.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> If you post a close up picture of the leather, I could be more sure. Midnight is not pebbled it's smooth, if that helps.


Be right back.....


----------



## Antonia




----------



## Antonia

@Shelby33 , I remember when I first got this bag you mentioned the leather feeling like a motorcycle jacket....and that kind of sounds about right.....I have not conditioned this bag yet but I feel like it needs something.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> It's absolutely beautiful, congrats!!!!





IntheOcean said:


> Love how slouchy this bag is.
> 
> Such a beautiful shade of green! Wow!





JenJBS said:


> I love that color!    Such a beautiful green!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> View attachment 4901775
> View attachment 4901776
> View attachment 4901777


It does look like midnight. I think the other black, just called black, was pebbled. I love it!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> It does look like midnight. I think the other black, just called black, was pebbled. I love it!


Thanks @Shelby33 !  It's not a delicate leather,  that's for sure.   I love it too!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Thanks @Shelby33 !  It's not a delicate leather,  that's for sure.   I love it too!!


I think it's the most saturated OS black actually!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Denverite said:


> I was just looking through the reference thread and does anyone here have a Black Ink Nikki? Or any idea if this came in another style--a MAM/MAB would be amazing? I had the Nikki and sold it but the leather is one that always sticks out to me. If someone has anything in Black Ink, please post more pics!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Ink vs. Black...........
> 
> 
> Hiya Minkette ladies. Long time no post. Ventured above and beyond. Got rid of everyone of my RMs to get a couple of other bags. But I am still in need of a good black hobo. Couldnt find the one I wanted and then I found an RM Nikki in Black Ink. Having not seen irl, I want to describe the pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com




I used to and then sold it like a dummy.


----------



## samfalstaff

jennalovesbags said:


> I used to and then sold it like a dummy.
> 
> View attachment 4902934


Nice! Looks like it has a soft, matte finish. Do you remember the lining?


----------



## jennalovesbags

samfalstaff said:


> Nice! Looks like it has a soft, matte finish. Do you remember the lining?


I don't, no. It was ten years ago


----------



## Antonia

OMG, guess what I just bought???  It's a MAM....but I HAD to buy it....just had to!!!  This is one of those needle in a haystack HG bags plus look how cheap it was! 


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/rebecca-minkoff-leather-mab-bag-8l6w3?position=5


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> OMG, guess what I just bought???  It's a MAM....but I HAD to buy it....just had to!!!  This is one of those needle in a haystack HG bags plus look how cheap it was!
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/rebecca-minkoff-leather-mab-bag-8l6w3?position=5


Is that GE??


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Is that GE??


Close...it's glazed burgundy...just like my Nikki!!  I still want a GE MAB though...it's never ending.  Glazed is my favorite RM leather!!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> OMG, guess what I just bought???  It's a MAM....but I HAD to buy it....just had to!!!  This is one of those needle in a haystack HG bags plus look how cheap it was!
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/rebecca-minkoff-leather-mab-bag-8l6w3?position=5



It's beautiful!       Congratulations!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> OMG, guess what I just bought???  It's a MAM....but I HAD to buy it....just had to!!!  This is one of those needle in a haystack HG bags plus look how cheap it was!
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/rebecca-minkoff-leather-mab-bag-8l6w3?position=5


I can't see it, but read the comments!!!! I can't wait to see this bag!!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I can't see it, but read the comments!!!! I can't wait to see this bag!!!



I will have it tomorrow!!  


JenJBS said:


> It's beautiful!     Congratulations!


Thank you @JenJBS !!


----------



## Antonia

My new GB  MAM showed up today just about 15 min ago!   I'm in love!!!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> My new GB  MAM showed up today just about 15 min ago!   I'm in love!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4919724
> View attachment 4919725
> View attachment 4919726
> View attachment 4919727


very nice
older lining but tags on?  is it in like-new conditon?


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> very nice
> older lining but tags on?  is it in like-new conditon?


Tag is from The Real Real... I took it off after taking pictures.


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Tag is from The Real Real... I took it off after taking pictures.


looks to be in excellent condition.  congrats


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> My new GB  MAM showed up today just about 15 min ago!   I'm in love!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4919724
> View attachment 4919725
> View attachment 4919726
> View attachment 4919727



Fabulous!     Congratulations on adding this beauty to your collection!   I love the color!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Fabulous!     Congratulations on adding this beauty to your collection!  I love the color!


Thank you @JenJBS!!


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> looks to be in excellent condition.  congrats


Thanks @sdkitty !


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> My new GB  MAM showed up today just about 15 min ago!   I'm in love!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4919724
> View attachment 4919725
> View attachment 4919726
> View attachment 4919727


Wow how gorgeous is that!!!!????


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Wow how gorgeous is that!!!!????


Thanks @Shelby33 ! So weird that I found both of my GB bags from TRR!! I know I've said this before but the glazed leathers are my absolute favorite of all the RM leathers!! I feel like they're indestructible!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> My new GB  MAM showed up today just about 15 min ago!   I'm in love!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4919724
> View attachment 4919725
> View attachment 4919726
> View attachment 4919727


Love it! And it has a strap!!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Love it! And it has a strap!!


I know, that was a bonus!!  I was thinking too that I could use that strap on the Nikki so I can wear it cross body!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> I know, that was a bonus!!  I was thinking too that I could use that strap on the Nikki so I ca wear it cross body!!


That would be interesting. Never thought of wearing a Nikki crossbody.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> That would be interesting. Never thought of wearing a Nikki crossbody.


I'll have to try it and take a modeling pic for reference!! I'm thinking it will look ok.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> That would be interesting. Never thought of wearing a Nikki crossbody.


Ok, I was totally wrong.... It looks ridiculous!!   I had to share the photo.  I'm lacking sleep and not thinking straight,  lol!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Ok, I was totally wrong.... It looks ridiculous!!   I had to share the photo.  I'm lacking sleep and not thinking straight,  lol!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4919899


I think it would look fine if the strap were longer and you could remove the original shoulder strap.


----------



## luvs*it*

Antonia said:


> My new GB  MAM showed up today just about 15 min ago!   I'm in love!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4919724
> View attachment 4919725
> View attachment 4919726
> View attachment 4919727



I LOVE it!!!! The MAM is my favorite bag of hers, and I wish she would bring it back in some old school leathers! Congrats on snagging that beauty!!


----------



## Shelby33

luvs*it* said:


> I LOVE it!!!! The MAM is my favorite bag of hers, and I wish she would bring it back in some old school leathers! Congrats on snagging that beauty!!


Love the MAM and MAB!


----------



## Antonia

luvs*it* said:


> I LOVE it!!!! The MAM is my favorite bag of hers, and I wish she would bring it back in some old school leathers! Congrats on snagging that beauty!!


Thank you @luvs*it* !!


----------



## samfalstaff

Picked this MAM up several weeks ago.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Picked this MAM up several weeks ago.
> View attachment 4920647
> View attachment 4920648


Is that Carrie's bag?  I love it!! Congrats!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Is that Carrie's bag?  I love it!! Congrats!!!


Yes! It is. It's so beautiful. I also got her red one too.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Yes! It is. It's so beautiful. I also got her red one too.


It's funny because I was the one who told her to not sell it as she'd have sellers remorse but I'm glad it went to you!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> It's funny because I was the one who told her to not sell it as she'd have sellers remorse but I'm glad it went to you!!!


Thanks! I love it!! I'm trying to find a crossbody strap that would go with the blue and brass hardware. Might use my brown strap...

@Jeepgurl76 - Let me know if you have seller's remorse. I love the bag, but I'm fine with a return. Sometimes you don't realize how much you love a bag until you actually part with it.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Picked this MAM up several weeks ago.
> View attachment 4920647
> View attachment 4920648


Wow the elusive Royal!!! Beautiful!!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks! I love it!! I'm trying to find a crossbody strap that would go with the blue and brass hardware. Might use my brown strap...
> 
> @Jeepgurl76 - Let me know if you have seller's remorse. I love the bag, but I'm fine with a return. Sometimes you don't realize how much you love a bag until you actually part with it.


I think a brown strap would work fine with it!! Thank you!! I think I’m fine letting bags go to someone who will love them!! My two top RM styles are Nikki and the MAB. I thought I loved the MAMs but I just don’t love them as much as I do the MABs. I saved a few MAMs for my collection.


----------



## samfalstaff

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I think a brown strap would work fine with it!! Thank you!! I think I’m fine letting bags go to someone who will love them!! My two top RM styles are Nikki and the MAB. I thought I loved the MAMs but I just don’t love them as much as I do the MABs. I saved a few MAMs for my collection.


Oh good! I'm the opposite - I'm realizing the MAB might be too much bag for me.


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I think a brown strap would work fine with it!! Thank you!! I think I’m fine letting bags go to someone who will love them!! My two top RM styles are Nikki and the MAB. I thought I loved the MAMs but I just don’t love them as much as I do the MABs. I saved a few MAMs for my collection.


I think I'm with you....I sold all my MAM's and just got my first MA.  proportion-wise it's a bit large but functionally I prefer it.  nice big outside pocket, big opening and not to heavy.  and it seems to carry on my shoulder better


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> I think I'm with you....I sold all my MAM's and just got my first MA.  proportion-wise it's a bit large but functionally I prefer it.  nice big outside pocket, big opening and not to heavy.  and it seems to carry on my shoulder better


I'm thinking of selling my MABs. I just don't use them, but I'm wary of selling too many bags right now. Who knows what I'll be using when things finally return to normal?
Forgot to ask...which MA do you have?


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> I'm thinking of selling my MABs. I just don't use them, but I'm wary of selling too many bags right now. Who knows what I'll be using when things finally return to normal?
> Forgot to ask...which MA do you have?


my first MA and my most recently acquired bag...Navy (luxe I think)


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> my first MA and my most recently acquired bag...Navy (luxe I think)
> View attachment 4922449


Looks like it to me! How are you liking it?


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Looks like it to me! How are you liking it?


I carried it for something like three weeks - pretty functional and comfortable to carry.  Don't love the leather as much as the SW but it was priced right and my first navy bag, first MA.  Good opportunity for me to try the MA.  I wouldn't rule out another one in the future


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> my first MA and my most recently acquired bag...Navy (luxe I think)
> View attachment 4922449


Oh, right! Very nice!


----------



## Antonia

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/vince-camuto-womens-elisen-buckle-lug-sole-booties?ID=11479352&CategoryID=25122&isDlp=true&isDlp=true
		

Totally off topic but these Vince Camuto boots are made in what appears to be glazed burgundy leather....are my eyes going bad or am I right?  So tempted to get these now-lol!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> https://www.macys.com/shop/product/vince-camuto-womens-elisen-buckle-lug-sole-booties?ID=11479352&CategoryID=25122&isDlp=true&isDlp=true
> 
> 
> Totally off topic but these Vince Camuto boots are made in what appears to be glazed burgundy leather....are my eyes going bad or am I right?  So tempted to get these now-lol!



They are fabulous!    Love the color, and the design!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> https://www.macys.com/shop/product/vince-camuto-womens-elisen-buckle-lug-sole-booties?ID=11479352&CategoryID=25122&isDlp=true&isDlp=true
> 
> 
> Totally off topic but these Vince Camuto boots are made in what appears to be glazed burgundy leather....are my eyes going bad or am I right?  So tempted to get these now-lol!


That's a tall heel!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> That's a tall heel!


I know....but it's a platform too so not as bad as it looks.  Believe me, I prefer something slightly lower.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> I know....but it's a platform too so not as bad as it looks.  Believe me, I prefer something slightly lower.


That's true. Platforms are better. Jeez, I haven't worn heels in years.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> That's true. Platforms are better. Jeez, I haven't worn heels in years.


Oh really?  Well, I guess that's true for most of us these days!!


----------



## Shelby33

Got the OS Nikki in midnight, beautiful bag. The leather is very soft and saturated, but not floppy. Here are a few pictures. Mosaic lining.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Got the OS Nikki in midnight, beautiful bag. The leather is very soft and saturated, but not floppy. Here are a few pictures. Mosaic lining.
> View attachment 4929633
> View attachment 4929634


She's beautiful...congrats @Shelby33 !!!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Got the OS Nikki in midnight, beautiful bag. The leather is very soft and saturated, but not floppy. Here are a few pictures. Mosaic lining.
> View attachment 4929633
> View attachment 4929634



Congratulations on adding this beauty to your collection!    Gorgeous!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Got the OS Nikki in midnight, beautiful bag. The leather is very soft and saturated, but not floppy. Here are a few pictures. Mosaic lining.
> View attachment 4929633
> View attachment 4929634


beautiful leather on this one
you're on a roll
purple one next


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> beautiful leather on this one
> you're on a roll
> purple one next


I watched the video again and am excited about the purple!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations on adding this beauty to your collection!    Gorgeous!


Thanks!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> She's beautiful...congrats @Shelby33 !!!


Thank you!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I watched the video again and am excited about the purple!


do you usually watch purse videos (youtube)?  care to post this one?


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks!!!



I think I'll have to get myself a Nikki...    Once I escape Ban Island.


----------



## sdkitty

JenJBS said:


> I think I'll have to get myself a Nikki...    Once I escape Ban Island.


I have two bags at the local consignment shop.  I'd feel a lot better buying something if they sold.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> do you usually watch purse videos (youtube)?  care to post this one?


I do watch them. Here is the video you asked about


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I do watch them. Here is the video you asked about



interesting....I like that large outside pocket on the purple bag
This is my style.  When my sister visited from the east coast I was showing her bags (gave her one).  she commented my bags were pretty much all the same shape
Look forward to your reveal of your new bag
thanks


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> I have two bags at the local consignment shop.  I'd feel a lot better buying something if they sold.


Yeah, I know how you feel. I sent a bunch of bags to the consignment shop last month and all but one sold.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I do watch them. Here is the video you asked about



LOVE watching bag videos!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Got the OS Nikki in midnight, beautiful bag. The leather is very soft and saturated, but not floppy. Here are a few pictures. Mosaic lining.
> View attachment 4929633
> View attachment 4929634


What a great bag!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I do watch them. Here is the video you asked about



Nice!!  Does yours also have the leopard lining?  I love that lining!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Nice!!  Does yours also have the leopard lining?  I love that lining!!


Yes! And the strap!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> LOVE watching bag videos!


I do too! There are three I always watch, minks4all, Autumn Beckman, and Pursedemented. I don't even share the tastes of the first two but love watching them.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> interesting....I like that large outside pocket on the purple bag
> This is my style.  When my sister visited from the east coast I was showing her bags (gave her one).  she commented my bags were pretty much all the same shape
> Look forward to your reveal of your new bag
> thanks


Can't wait to get it! So far I don't think anyone's noticed that my bags are all the same shape, or, maybe they don't want to bring it up haha. I can talk to my mom about it though because she is addicted to boots!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> I think I'll have to get myself a Nikki...    Once I escape Ban Island.


What's  ban Island


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> She's beautiful...congrats @Shelby33 !!!


Is yours very soft too? I was actually very surprised because the leather on my MAM is beautiful but not smooshy like this one.


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> What's  ban Island



When one is 'banned' from buying more purses. My bank account banished me to Ban Island for a while. It's usually the bank account, sometimes a Significant Other, that sends one to Ban Island.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Is yours very soft too? I was actually very surprised because the leather on my MAM is beautiful but not smooshy like this one.


No, I find it rather firm but maybe because it's not really broken in yet like a nice leather jacket that you've had forever!!  Maybe I should use it more-I have only used it about 2-3 times since I got it.  I remember the days when I'd buy one bag a year (maybe) and now it's like one bag (or more) a month!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> When one is 'banned' from buying more purses. My bank account banished me to Ban Island for a while. It's usually the bank account, sometimes a Significant Other, that sends one to Ban Island.


Oh I am banned from there!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> No, I find it rather firm but maybe because it's not really broken in yet like a nice leather jacket that you've had forever!!  Maybe I should use it more-I have only used it about 2-3 times since I got it.  I remember the days when I'd buy one bag a year (maybe) and now it's like one bag (or more) a month!


I know, I used to wear them until they were literally falling apart. I'm happier now!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Oh I am banned from there!



Lucky you! Wish I was. My credit cards helped me escape a few times, but even they won't helping any further escape attempts.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Can't wait to get it! So far I don't think anyone's noticed that my bags are all the same shape, or, maybe they don't want to bring it up haha. I can talk to my mom about it though because she is addicted to boots!


well you do have hobo styles; mine are mostly all satchels.  I find deep bags to hard to find stuff in


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I do too! There are three I always watch, minks4all, Autumn Beckman, and Pursedemented. I don't even share the tastes of the first two but love watching them.


I watch minks4all too. I was very sorry to hear her dog died. I'm glad to see she's back though. Not a fan of some of her bags, but she's got a great and surprisingly sincere personality. I'll have to watch the other two.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> No, I find it rather firm but maybe because it's not really broken in yet like a nice leather jacket that you've had forever!!  Maybe I should use it more-I have only used it about 2-3 times since I got it.  I remember the days when I'd buy one bag a year (maybe) and now it's like one bag (or more) a month!


Same here. I blame 2020, i.e. the pandemic, for my spending (although I know I only have myself to blame.) It is sort of ironic that we are buying so many bags and very few of us can actually take them anywhere.


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Can't wait to get it! So far I don't think anyone's noticed that my bags are all the same shape, or, maybe they don't want to bring it up haha. I can talk to my mom about it though because she is addicted to boots!



You've found a shape/style that you're happy with, and that works for you! That is a wonderful thing!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> You've found a shape/style that you're happy with, and that works for you! That is a wonderful thing!


Yes definitely better than spending money on things that won't work for me!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I watch minks4all too. I was very sorry to hear her dog died. I'm glad to see she's back though. Not a fan of some of her bags, but she's got a great and surprisingly sincere personality. I'll have to watch the other two.


Oh she's back! How did I miss that!? I never miss Minks Mondays, she just has a positive happy vibe that I really like. Also I love Vans. I know she must have been heartbroken about Edward, so sad..


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> well you do have hobo styles; mine are mostly all satchels.  I find deep bags to hard to find stuff in


Yes they definitely are not as convenient to use!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Yes they definitely are not as convenient to use!


they are good for shoulder carrying though...I have a couple with outside pockets, helps with organization


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Oh she's back! How did I miss that!? I never miss Minks Mondays, she just has a positive happy vibe that I really like. Also I love Vans. I know she must have been heartbroken about Edward, so sad..


Not sure if Minks Mondays are back, but she's back to posting on instagram and said she would start up the videos soon.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Not sure if Minks Mondays are back, but she's back to posting on instagram and said she would start up the videos soon.


Oh good! Hope she is feeling better.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Oh I am banned from there!


Are you saying you're banned from 'ban island'???


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Are you saying you're banned from 'ban island'???


Yes. I am also banned from the Morrissey-Solo forum but that's a different story.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I watch minks4all too. I was very sorry to hear her dog died. I'm glad to see she's back though. Not a fan of some of her bags, but she's got a great and surprisingly sincere personality. I'll have to watch the other two.


Autumn Beckman is really funny after you kind of get to know her. Very dry sense of humor and has some funny "mean comments" videos.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

I was up browsing sites last night and found these pics. Probably posted in the old threads.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

This would be a find ahh maybe one day it will pop up.


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I was up browsing sites last night and found these pics. Probably posted in the old threads.


These are great!


----------



## Shelby33

I got my bags! The first one, after doing some research I decided I definitely wanted it, plus for 26.00!
OS Mocha/Stingray MAM 
It came without tassels but the ones from my GE MAB match perfectly. Here it is, there's nothing in it and I need to polish the brass. I love it, it's really different! 


The next one is the teal Mattie. Both of these bags are in brand new condition and both have b/w floral lining. This one needs to be broken in a bit! 


Near a window 


I love the teal leather, it is much better than the leather on my teal Nikki. Love!!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I got my bags! The first one, after doing some research I decided I definitely wanted it, plus for 26.00!
> OS Mocha/Stingray MAM
> It came without tassels but the ones from my GE MAB match perfectly. Here it is, there's nothing in it and I need to polish the brass. I love it, it's really different!
> View attachment 4942497
> 
> The next one is the teal Mattie. Both of these bags are in brand new condition and both have b/w floral lining. This one needs to be broken in a bit!
> View attachment 4942498
> 
> Near a window
> View attachment 4942499
> 
> I love the teal leather, it is much better than the leather on my teal Nikki. Love!!


congrats.....both in excellent condition and beautiful....and that price on the first one....good for you


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> I got my bags! The first one, after doing some research I decided I definitely wanted it, plus for 26.00!
> OS Mocha/Stingray MAM
> It came without tassels but the ones from my GE MAB match perfectly. Here it is, there's nothing in it and I need to polish the brass. I love it, it's really different!
> View attachment 4942497
> 
> The next one is the teal Mattie. Both of these bags are in brand new condition and both have b/w floral lining. This one needs to be broken in a bit!
> View attachment 4942498
> 
> Near a window
> View attachment 4942499
> 
> I love the teal leather, it is much better than the leather on my teal Nikki. Love!!


They are both stunning!! Great finds


----------



## snibor

Shelby33 said:


> I got my bags! The first one, after doing some research I decided I definitely wanted it, plus for 26.00!
> OS Mocha/Stingray MAM
> It came without tassels but the ones from my GE MAB match perfectly. Here it is, there's nothing in it and I need to polish the brass. I love it, it's really different!
> View attachment 4942497
> 
> The next one is the teal Mattie. Both of these bags are in brand new condition and both have b/w floral lining. This one needs to be broken in a bit!
> View attachment 4942498
> 
> Near a window
> View attachment 4942499
> 
> I love the teal leather, it is much better than the leather on my teal Nikki. Love!!


Congrats!!


----------



## Shelby33

snibor said:


> Congrats!!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> They are both stunning!! Great finds


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> congrats.....both in excellent condition and beautiful....and that price on the first one....good for you


Thanks!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I got my bags! The first one, after doing some research I decided I definitely wanted it, plus for 26.00!
> OS Mocha/Stingray MAM
> It came without tassels but the ones from my GE MAB match perfectly. Here it is, there's nothing in it and I need to polish the brass. I love it, it's really different!
> View attachment 4942497
> 
> The next one is the teal Mattie. Both of these bags are in brand new condition and both have b/w floral lining. This one needs to be broken in a bit!
> View attachment 4942498
> 
> Near a window
> View attachment 4942499
> 
> I love the teal leather, it is much better than the leather on my teal Nikki. Love!!


You always find the best bags at the most amazing prices!!!  Congrats and use them in good health!! That teal color is TDF!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

GE MAB. Love the thick glazed  leather and hardware on this!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Not sure of color name but it’s pretty and the fdl lining


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Emerald MAB. This green is so stunning and especially with FDL lining!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Brown MAB. The hardware no longer matches but that’s ok. Still beautiful and love opening the bag and seeing this lining


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Wine MAB with paisley lining.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

BBW MAB. Blue zipper tape and black lining.


----------



## snibor

@Jeepgurl76 you have a stunning collection!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Purple Nikki with BW Floral lining.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

MA Hobo has the best leather and so comfy to wear!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Black Nikki. Pretty much all my Nikki bags have the BW Floral lining except my green one.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

This Wine Nikki is so stunning but I very much dislike wearing it. You can see how it slouches down in the one pic but it’s not smooshy or very pliable so it just sticks out.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Green Nikki


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Brown Nikki


----------



## Jeepgurl76

My favorite Wine Nikki even though it has siggy hardware. At least I know it can be fixed and have extra


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Stonewash Blue Mattie


----------



## Jeepgurl76

RBBB MAB


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Chocolate MAB


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Paper White MAM


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Stonewash Black MAB


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Stonewash Black Mattie


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Last bag. Stonewash Blue Tess.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Oh just 2 more ha ha then done


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Wine Mattie


----------



## Jeepgurl76

WWRG Mattie


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> GE MAB. Love the thick glazed  leather and hardware on this!


Is this new!?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Is this new!?


Nope, found it  sometime in the summer. Pretty sure it’s under my collection thread.


----------



## Shelby33

Mocha/Stingray MAM cleaned up 
1st without flash
2nd with flash


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Nope, found it  sometime in the summer. Pretty sure it’s under my collection thread.


Oooh sorry! I can never keep up!


----------



## JenJBS

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Purple Nikki with BW Floral lining.



Thank you for so much delightful RM eye candy! You have an extraordinary collection!!! This is by far my favorite! I need a purple Nikki!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I got my bags! The first one, after doing some research I decided I definitely wanted it, plus for 26.00!
> OS Mocha/Stingray MAM
> It came without tassels but the ones from my GE MAB match perfectly. Here it is, there's nothing in it and I need to polish the brass. I love it, it's really different!
> View attachment 4942497
> 
> The next one is the teal Mattie. Both of these bags are in brand new condition and both have b/w floral lining. This one needs to be broken in a bit!
> View attachment 4942498
> 
> Near a window
> View attachment 4942499
> 
> I love the teal leather, it is much better than the leather on my teal Nikki. Love!!


Wow! That teal color is wonderful!


----------



## samfalstaff

@Jeepgurl76 Love them all! What a great collection! It's seems like you've reached RM bag nirvana!


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Oh just 2 more ha ha then done


My two absolute faves are the GE MAB and the SW  MAB!!!! SOOO lucky to have those!!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Wow! That teal color is wonderful!


Thank you! I used leather conditioner with UV protection on it. I want it to stay this nice color!


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> WWRG Mattie


This is a rare one! Beautiful!


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Stonewash Black Mattie


Gorgeous!!


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Wine MAB with paisley lining.


So glad you got this!


----------



## Shelby33

@Jeepgurl76 you have an AMAZING collection!!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> My two absolute faves are the GE MAB and the SW  MAB!!!! SOOO lucky to have those!!


You will find a GE MAB I'm sure of it!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> You will find a GE MAB I'm sure of it!!


That's what I'm hoping for in 2021 to complete my RM collection!!


----------



## snibor

My emerald swing arrived!  From Spring 2013.  It’s pristine and buttery soft. Can be worn shoulder or crossbody. Will post a photo in the swing clubhouse too.


----------



## Shelby33

snibor said:


> My emerald swing arrived!  From Spring 2013.  It’s pristine and buttery soft. Can be worn shoulder or crossbody. Will post a photo in the swing clubhouse too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4948180
> View attachment 4948181


Wow that color is AMAZING!!


----------



## jennalovesbags

snibor said:


> My emerald swing arrived!  From Spring 2013.  It’s pristine and buttery soft. Can be worn shoulder or crossbody. Will post a photo in the swing clubhouse too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4948180
> View attachment 4948181



Beautiful color! Not OS but lovely nonetheless.


----------



## snibor

Shelby33 said:


> Wow that color is AMAZING!!


Thanks!  I really love it.


----------



## snibor

jennalovesbags said:


> Beautiful color! Not OS but lovely nonetheless.


Yes thank you. I really like it.


----------



## Shelby33

snibor said:


> Yes thank you. I really like it.


I love green. It's really nice. Are you saving it for summer or will you use it now? I love wearing bright bags in the winter! Well not bright, but colorful!


----------



## JenJBS

snibor said:


> My emerald swing arrived!  From Spring 2013.  It’s pristine and buttery soft. Can be worn shoulder or crossbody. Will post a photo in the swing clubhouse too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4948180
> View attachment 4948181



Congratulations on adding this beauty to your collection!     What a gorgeous green!


----------



## snibor

Shelby33 said:


> I love green. It's really nice. Are you saving it for summer or will you use it now? I love wearing bright bags in the winter! Well not bright, but colorful!


I think I might wear now and summer.   I’ve seen some photos of peeps with winter outfits and a contrasting similar colored green bag.  I do usually wear dark bags in winter but maybe I’ll make an exception.


----------



## snibor

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations on adding this beauty to your collection!     What a gorgeous green!


Thank you so much!


----------



## samfalstaff

snibor said:


> My emerald swing arrived!  From Spring 2013.  It’s pristine and buttery soft. Can be worn shoulder or crossbody. Will post a photo in the swing clubhouse too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4948180
> View attachment 4948181


Great color! I've seen this bag in many colors but never knew the name of it.


----------



## snibor

samfalstaff said:


> Great color! I've seen this bag in many colors but never knew the name of it.


Thanks!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Great color! I've seen this bag in many colors but never knew the name of it.


I actually forgot the name of it and see these bags everywhere!  I used to have 1 many years ago.  I found it very functional.  Not sure why I got rid of it but probably used the funds to purchase something else as usual!!


----------



## snibor

Antonia said:


> I actually forgot the name of it and see these bags everywhere!  I used to have 1 many years ago.  I found it very functional.  Not sure why I got rid of it but probably used the funds to purchase something else as usual!!


I might actually like it better than Edie (maybe lol). It seems more comfortable to wear, less stiff, no pointed corners likely means less wear.


----------



## Antonia

snibor said:


> I might actually like it better than Edie (maybe lol). It seems more comfortable to wear, less stiff, no pointed corners likely means less wear.


Ok, but if you ever get sick of the desert rose....lemme know!


----------



## snibor

Antonia said:


> Ok, but if you ever get sick of the desert rose....lemme know!


For sure!


----------



## samfalstaff

My new SW black MAM with GHW is here! Lighting is awful as it's dusk here, but I really love it! SW in the foreground, pebbled in the background. Leather needs some conditioning which I'll do tomorrow.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> My new SW black MAM with GHW is here! Lighting is awful as it's dusk here, but I really love it! SW in the foreground, pebbled in the background. Leather needs some conditioning which I'll do tomorrow.
> View attachment 4952621


Yay!!!! I'm so happy for you!   We need to see more of this bag once you condition it!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Yay!!!! I'm so happy for you!   We need to see more of this bag once you condition it!!!


Yes! Tomorrow I plan to lather up some bags and take photos.


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> My new SW black MAM with GHW is here! Lighting is awful as it's dusk here, but I really love it! SW in the foreground, pebbled in the background. Leather needs some conditioning which I'll do tomorrow.
> View attachment 4952621



Congratulations!  It's beautiful!


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations!  It's beautiful!


Thanks!


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> My new SW black MAM with GHW is here! Lighting is awful as it's dusk here, but I really love it! SW in the foreground, pebbled in the background. Leather needs some conditioning which I'll do tomorrow.
> View attachment 4952621


love that SW and it will look even better after you condition it


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> My new SW black MAM with GHW is here! Lighting is awful as it's dusk here, but I really love it! SW in the foreground, pebbled in the background. Leather needs some conditioning which I'll do tomorrow.
> View attachment 4952621


It. Is. BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Shelby33

@Antonia I know you were especially interested to see this bag. It is very soft all over and smooshy. I don't know if I should use it now, or in the summer, or a wedding?  
Very comfortable to carry, very light. 




I don't think anything bothers the whitewash leather either.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> @Antonia I know you were especially interested to see this bag. It is very soft all over and smooshy. I don't know if I should use it now, or in the summer, or a wedding?
> Very comfortable to carry, very light.
> View attachment 4955086
> View attachment 4955087
> View attachment 4955088
> 
> I don't think anything bothers the whitewash leather either.


WOW, this bag is so pretty!!!  And sooo rare!!  How big is it compared to either a MAB or Nikki??


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> WOW, this bag is so pretty!!!  And sooo rare!!  How big is it compared to either a MAB or Nikki??


It's between a MAM and a MAB I'd say. The sides naturally smoosh in but I could really stuff it full if I wanted to.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> It's between a MAM and a MAB I'd say. The sides naturally smoosh in but I could really stuff it full if I wanted to.


It's so gorgeous!!  Congrats!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> It's so gorgeous!!  Congrats!!


I dress very casually. Do you think it's too dressy? Is that a word?


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> It's so gorgeous!!  Congrats!!


Thanks Antonia!


----------



## snibor

Shelby33 said:


> @Antonia I know you were especially interested to see this bag. It is very soft all over and smooshy. I don't know if I should use it now, or in the summer, or a wedding?
> Very comfortable to carry, very light.
> View attachment 4955086
> View attachment 4955087
> View attachment 4955088
> 
> I don't think anything bothers the whitewash leather either.


This is beautiful. Looks like an all season bag.  I’d wear it anytime.  I don’t think it’s dressy enough for a wedding unless it’s a very casual wedding.  Congrats it’s a beauty!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I dress very casually. Do you think it's too dressy? Is that a word?


No not at all!!  I think it could look dressy or casual depending on what you're wearing.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I dress very casually. Do you think it's too dressy? Is that a word?


color (kind of silver?) is dressy but syle makes it less so IMO.  I'd wear it with jeans or a black outfit.  very pretty bag


----------



## Shelby33

snibor said:


> This is beautiful. Looks like an all season bag.  I’d wear it anytime.  I don’t think it’s dressy enough for a wedding unless it’s a very casual wedding.  Congrats it’s a beauty!


Thank you! I appreciate your opinion because I really wasn't sure!


----------



## Shelby33

My one and only MAC
B/W updated floral interior, rounded studs.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> No not at all!!  I think it could look dressy or casual depending on what you're wearing.


Thank you!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> My one and only MAC
> B/W updated floral interior, rounded studs.
> View attachment 4955236
> View attachment 4955251


This is lovely! How do you like it?


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> @Antonia I know you were especially interested to see this bag. It is very soft all over and smooshy. I don't know if I should use it now, or in the summer, or a wedding?
> Very comfortable to carry, very light.
> View attachment 4955086
> View attachment 4955087
> View attachment 4955088
> 
> I don't think anything bothers the whitewash leather either.


Very nice bag! It has an almost metallic sheen to it. Or am I seeing things?


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Very nice bag! It has an almost metallic sheen to it. Or am I seeing things?


Yes it does, the middle of the bag, a champagne color that I just did not like, so it's getting a make over. Every time I looked at that color all I could think were of the shoes I wore at my wedding. 
The leather is really soft and stain resistant. Very smooshy.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> This is lovely! How do you like it?


I like it a lot!! This is the only small bag I have, the color is really prettier in person.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Yes it does, the middle of the bag, a champagne color that I just did not like, so it's getting a make over. Every time I looked at that color all I could think were of the shoes I wore at my wedding.
> The leather is really soft and stain resistant. Very smooshy.


I can't wait to see what you did!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Yes it does, the middle of the bag, a champagne color that I just did not like, so it's getting a make over. Every time I looked at that color all I could think were of the shoes I wore at my wedding.
> The leather is really soft and stain resistant. Very smooshy.


Ooh, a makeover! Can't wait to see the finished result!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I like it a lot!! This is the only small bag I have, the color is really prettier in person.


Do you think you will use it a lot (when we all finally can go out and about again)? I only ask because I have 3 MACs and have not once used them. I just don't reach for them even though they seem so practical and fun.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Do you think you will use it a lot (when we all finally can go out and about again)? I only ask because I have 3 MACs and have not once used them. I just don't reach for them even though they seem so practical and fun.


Well here we have a lot of farmers markets and different activities in town so I will use it then. I won't use it as a daily bag, so I just got one, and will leave it at that.


----------



## Shelby33

Ok! Got my MAB! No ideas on the color yet, this is right out of the box. I am done for a while now! This looks so much better than the pictures showed!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Ok! Got my MAB! No ideas on the color yet, this is right out of the box. I am done for a while now! This looks so much better than the pictures showed!
> View attachment 4956253


Wow, very nice Shelby!!  And it has your favorite lining!!  I can't wait to see it after you condition it!!  You're done for a while??  Hmmm....I think I've heard that line of crock before!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Wow, very nice Shelby!!  And it has your favorite lining!!  I can't wait to see it after you condition it!!  You're done for a while??  Hmmm....I think I've heard that line of crock before!!


I know I know but I feel like there's nothing else I want. I mean, that could change... But I'm really happy with what I have right now!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I know I know but I feel like there's nothing else I want. I mean, that could change... But I'm really happy with what I have right now!


I'm just teasing!!   I always say that too and then all of a sudden something will pop up!  Let's face it, we have a weakness for these bags!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I'm just teasing!!   I always say that too and then all of a sudden something will pop up!  Let's face it, we have a weakness for these bags!!


Major weakness! I love them all!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Well here we have a lot of farmers markets and different activities in town so I will use it then. I won't use it as a daily bag, so I just got one, and will leave it at that.


Yeah, that's what I should have done. Thinking about selling some of mine, but then I'm also thinking of buying that wine MAC on TRR so I don't know.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I know I know but I feel like there's nothing else I want. I mean, that could change... But I'm really happy with what I have right now!


Ha! I distinctly remember you saying this a few weeks ago before this bag came along...


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Ok! Got my MAB! No ideas on the color yet, this is right out of the box. I am done for a while now! This looks so much better than the pictures showed!
> View attachment 4956253


Is it glazed?


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Ha! I distinctly remember you saying this a few weeks ago before this bag came along...


I have no come back for statement


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Is it glazed?


Very lightly glazed


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4956507


It looks like cinnamon....probably not the official color but that's what I'd call it.  Lovely!! Congrats again!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> It looks like cinnamon....probably not the official color but that's what I'd call it.  Lovely!! Congrats again!


That's how eggplant was described, a cinnamon brown. Whatever color it is I'm very happy with it!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> That's how eggplant was described, a cinnamon brown. Whatever color it is I'm very happy with it!


I would think eggplant would be just that....a super dark purple!  That's all that really matters anyway, that you love it!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I have no come back for statement


Well, you're in good company! Although I have given up saying that's the last one.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> I would think eggplant would be just that....a super dark purple!  That's all that really matters anyway, that you love it!!


Eggplant! I like that. It doesn't make sense since eggplant is almost black, but when do bag colors ever make sense?


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Eggplant! I like that. It doesn't make sense since eggplant is almost black, but when do bag colors ever make sense?


True!!  Plus you have to get creative with color names since you can't use the same one over and over...only wine gets that honor.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> True!!  Plus you have to get creative with color names since you can't use the same one over and over...only wine gets that honor.


RM is trying! I think I've seen some merlot and pinot bags out there. Oh, my Edie is pinot. But, yes! There's only one wine color!


----------



## jennalovesbags

samfalstaff said:


> RM is trying! I think I've seen some merlot and pinot bags out there. Oh, my Edie is pinot. But, yes! There's only one wine color!



When I worked at Kate Spade this was also an issue with wine colored bags. Wine, Merlot, Cabernet... depended on the year!


----------



## Antonia

I have a big reveal ladies...like, a pinch me moment!!!   But....it happened to be a behind the scenes tradeoff!  Carrie and I were messaging each other about something when I mentioned downsizing and that I was going to put my MA hobo on the chopping block...she asked if I'd want to do a trade...so I said, well, you probably wouldn't get rid of any of your MAB's so what bags were you thinking of trading?  And she said how about the GE MAB??   I thought maybe she was kidding but she said she was serious....so the decision was made and the very next day we mailed out each others bags...we both received our bags today as well! I was going to post this after work but we had company come over but now I can finally show you!!! Not that you haven't seen this before but here is my HG....GE MAB!!!!


----------



## Antonia

Sorry about the dark photos (and my ugly bare feet-lol)....I'll take better pics tomorrow in the daylight!  So I'm already switched over and am going to cheat on Wine Nikki for now....but I still plan on using the wine Nikki for the rest of this month to help the break in process.  I was just so excited to share this news with y'all!!!!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> I have a big reveal ladies...like, a pinch me monent!!!   But....it happened to be a behind the scenes tradeoff!  Carrie and I were messaging each other about something when I mentioned downsizing and that I was going to put my MA hobo on the chopping block...she asked if I'd want to do a trade...so I said, well, you probably wouldn't get rid of any of your MAB's so what bags were you thinking of trading?  And she said how about the GE MAB??   I thought maybe she was kidding but she said she was serious....so the decision was made and the very next day we mailed out each others bags...we both received our bags today as well!  I was going to post this after work but we had company come over but now I can finally show you!!!  Not that you haven't seen this before but here is my HG....GE MAB!!!!
> 
> View attachment 4956803
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956804
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956805
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956806


good for you....looks great on you


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> good for you....looks great on you


Thank you @sdkitty!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> I have a big reveal ladies...like, a pinch me moment!!!   But....it happened to be a behind the scenes tradeoff!  Carrie and I were messaging each other about something when I mentioned downsizing and that I was going to put my MA hobo on the chopping block...she asked if I'd want to do a trade...so I said, well, you probably wouldn't get rid of any of your MAB's so what bags were you thinking of trading?  And she said how about the GE MAB??   I thought maybe she was kidding but she said she was serious....so the decision was made and the very next day we mailed out each others bags...we both received our bags today as well! I was going to post this after work but we had company come over but now I can finally show you!!! Not that you haven't seen this before but here is my HG....GE MAB!!!!
> 
> View attachment 4956803
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956804
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956805
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956806


Looks better with you  glad you love it


----------



## Jeepgurl76

MA Hobo. I love this so much  Its so buttery soft I just love petting the bag. That lining  To think I almost purchased the one on Tradsey lol I’ll miss the GE MAB but it’s in a better place.


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> MA Hobo. I love this so much  Its so buttery soft I just love petting the bag. That lining  To think I almost purchased the one on Tradsey lol I’ll miss the GE MAB but it’s in a better place.


great trade for you guys


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Looks better with you  glad you love it


Awww...thanks Carrie!!


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> MA Hobo. I love this so much  Its so buttery soft I just love petting the bag. That lining  To think I almost purchased the one on Tradsey lol I’ll miss the GE MAB but it’s in a better place.


And you know what, that one on Tradesy isn't as in as nice of a condition as this one!!  It's a win win!!! YAY!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

What a great trade!! Yeah, I went through the same thing with that one on tradesy.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> What a great trade!! Yeah, I went through the same thing with that one on tradesy.


Thanks!!


----------



## Skittle

Antonia said:


> I have a big reveal ladies...like, a pinch me moment!!!   But....it happened to be a behind the scenes tradeoff!  Carrie and I were messaging each other about something when I mentioned downsizing and that I was going to put my MA hobo on the chopping block...she asked if I'd want to do a trade...so I said, well, you probably wouldn't get rid of any of your MAB's so what bags were you thinking of trading?  And she said how about the GE MAB??   I thought maybe she was kidding but she said she was serious....so the decision was made and the very next day we mailed out each others bags...we both received our bags today as well! I was going to post this after work but we had company come over but now I can finally show you!!! Not that you haven't seen this before but here is my HG....GE MAB!!!!
> 
> View attachment 4956803
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956804
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956805
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956806



Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Skittle

Jeepgurl76 said:


> MA Hobo. I love this so much  Its so buttery soft I just love petting the bag. That lining  To think I almost purchased the one on Tradsey lol I’ll miss the GE MAB but it’s in a better place.



This is gorgeous as well! And that lining is to die for! 

Great trade!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I have a big reveal ladies...like, a pinch me moment!!!   But....it happened to be a behind the scenes tradeoff!  Carrie and I were messaging each other about something when I mentioned downsizing and that I was going to put my MA hobo on the chopping block...she asked if I'd want to do a trade...so I said, well, you probably wouldn't get rid of any of your MAB's so what bags were you thinking of trading?  And she said how about the GE MAB??   I thought maybe she was kidding but she said she was serious....so the decision was made and the very next day we mailed out each others bags...we both received our bags today as well! I was going to post this after work but we had company come over but now I can finally show you!!! Not that you haven't seen this before but here is my HG....GE MAB!!!!
> 
> View attachment 4956803
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956804
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956805
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956806


It's a beauty! I'm so happy you finally found one!!!! Looks great on you too!!


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> MA Hobo. I love this so much  Its so buttery soft I just love petting the bag. That lining  To think I almost purchased the one on Tradsey lol I’ll miss the GE MAB but it’s in a better place.


Isn't the leather amazing?! Very happy for you both!!


----------



## Antonia

Skittle said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!


Thank you @Skittle !


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> It's a beauty! I'm so happy you finally found one!!!! Looks great on you too!!


Thank you @Shelby33 !! You know how much I've  over your GE pics....I'm still pinching myself!! Thank you Carrie @Jeepgurl76 for this suggestion!!


----------



## JenJBS

This trade sounds like a win-win situation.   Both bags are gorgeous! 



Antonia said:


> I have a big reveal ladies...like, a pinch me moment!!!   But....it happened to be a behind the scenes tradeoff!  Carrie and I were messaging each other about something when I mentioned downsizing and that I was going to put my MA hobo on the chopping block...she asked if I'd want to do a trade...so I said, well, you probably wouldn't get rid of any of your MAB's so what bags were you thinking of trading?  And she said how about the GE MAB??   I thought maybe she was kidding but she said she was serious....so the decision was made and the very next day we mailed out each others bags...we both received our bags today as well! I was going to post this after work but we had company come over but now I can finally show you!!! Not that you haven't seen this before but here is my HG....GE MAB!!!!
> 
> View attachment 4956803
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956804
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956805
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956806





Jeepgurl76 said:


> MA Hobo. I love this so much  Its so buttery soft I just love petting the bag. That lining  To think I almost purchased the one on Tradsey lol I’ll miss the GE MAB but it’s in a better place.


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> This trade sounds like a win-win situation.   Both bags are gorgeous!


Thank you @JenJBS!!


----------



## Shelby33

So I have been working on this new OS MAB. Here are pictures from the listing



And here after restoring color and handles



These pictures make it look more red than it is, but I can't photograph the color correctly.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> So I have been working on this new OS MAB. Here are pictures from the listing
> View attachment 4957409
> View attachment 4957410
> 
> And here after restoring color and handles
> View attachment 4957415
> View attachment 4957416
> 
> These pictures make it look more red than it is, but I can't photograph the color correctly.


Whoah!!!  You did an amazing job of cleaning those handles...they look brand new!  What did you use on them to get the color back to it's original glory??


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Whoah!!!  You did an amazing job of cleaning those handles...they look brand new!  What did you use on them to get the color back to it's original glory??


My question too!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Whoah!!!  You did an amazing job of cleaning those handles...they look brand new!  What did you use on them to get the color back to it's original glory??


So I used "magic sponges" from Lovin My Bags. And water. These sponges are slightly abrasive and I only use them on handles. Then the handles were kind of a light orange color, so I had to mix some colors of tarrago shoe cream, applied that, buffed really well (this is important!) and that was that!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> So I used "magic sponges" from Lovin My Bags. And water. These sponges are slightly abrasive and I only use them on handles. Then the handles were kind of a light orange color, so I had to mix some colors of tarrago shoe cream, applied that, buffed really well (this is important!) and that was that!


Shoe cream? Hmmm...what color of tarrago shoe cream do you think would work on the handles of the paperwhite BW and RBBBW bags?


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> So I used "magic sponges" from Lovin My Bags. And water. These sponges are slightly abrasive and I only use them on handles. Then the handles were kind of a light orange color, so I had to mix some colors of tarrago shoe cream, applied that, buffed really well (this is important!) and that was that!


AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> AMAZING!!!!!


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Shoe cream? Hmmm...what color of tarrago shoe cream do you think would work on the handles of the paperwhite BW and RBBBW bags?


Let me look at mine tomorrow. Brown is a bit tougher to do. Also sometimes the color isn't quite right, so you need to mix it with a different color. They are about 6.00 each on Amazon and if you buy from Van Rees shipping is free. (Not sure if I spelled their name right.) 
If you Google "tarrago shoe cream color chart" and click on images, you can get a good feel for the colors. And what looks like a perfect match on my screen may look different on yours.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> So I used "magic sponges" from Lovin My Bags. And water. These sponges are slightly abrasive and I only use them on handles. Then the handles were kind of a light orange color, so I had to mix some colors of tarrago shoe cream, applied that, buffed really well (this is important!) and that was that!


you could start a business


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> you could start a business


That's what I think too!!  We would all be your loyal customers!!!!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> That's what I think too!!  We would all be your loyal customers!!!!


she makes it sound easy but we don't all have the skills and patience @Shelby33 has


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> she makes it sound easy but we don't all have the skills and patience @Shelby33 has


You're absolutely correct!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Let me look at mine tomorrow. Brown is a bit tougher to do. Also sometimes the color isn't quite right, so you need to mix it with a different color. They are about 6.00 each on Amazon and if you buy from Van Rees shipping is free. (Not sure if I spelled their name right.)
> If you Google "tarrago shoe cream color chart" and click on images, you can get a good feel for the colors. And what looks like a perfect match on my screen may look different on yours.


Okay. I'll play around with it. At this point, it's the crappy handles that turn me off of those bags. It looks like tarrago also offers a color repair cream. Have you ever used that?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> she makes it sound easy but we don't all have the skills and patience @Shelby33 has


I could never run a business omg it would be a disaster!!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Okay. I'll play around with it. At this point, it's the crappy handles that turn me off of those bags. It looks like tarrago also offers a color repair cream. Have you ever used that?


No, and I was not even aware they had that. Will have to look into that, thanks!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I could never run a business omg it would be a disaster!!


well then you can continue to rehab your bargains and give the rest of us advice


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> well then you can continue to rehab your bargains and give the rest of us advice


Happy to!


----------



## lightwave

Shelby33 said:


> So I have been working on this new OS MAB. Here are pictures from the listing
> View attachment 4957409
> View attachment 4957410
> 
> And here after restoring color and handles
> View attachment 4957415
> View attachment 4957416
> 
> These pictures make it look more red than it is, but I can't photograph the color correctly.


Wow, you did an amazing job on those handles!!! They look brand new, as does the whole bag.


----------



## Shelby33

lightwave said:


> Wow, you did an amazing job on those handles!!! They look brand new, as does the whole bag.


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

SW chocolate MAB silver HW paisley lining


----------



## Antonia

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Hopefully this is my last bag for a while, envy matinee with grey and white striped lining.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Hopefully this is my last bag for a while, envy matinee with grey and white striped lining.
> View attachment 4970446


Not even going to comment on your comment...I already know the answer!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Not even going to comment on your comment...I already know the answer!!


I mean it a little more than I meant it last time I said it though


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I mean it a little more than I meant it last time I said it though


Ya, keep telling yourself that!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Hopefully this is my last bag for a while, envy matinee with grey and white striped lining.
> View attachment 4970446


It's beautiful!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Ya, keep telling yourself that!


OK SW blue yes may go for that, but idk? I feel like I have everything I need (not that need has anything whatsoever to do with this)


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> It's beautiful!


Thank you! It must be from a sample sale, it says SS inside. I don't know if envy was produced or only sold at sample sales, or gilt. I see a lot of gilt bags with this lining.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Thank you! It must be from a sample sale, it says SS inside. I don't know if envy was produced or only sold at sample sales, or gilt. I see a lot of gilt bags with this lining.


How is the leather? I seem to remember someone else on here mentioning an envy bag...maybe a Nikki. But I don't remember much these days.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> How is the leather? I seem to remember someone else on here mentioning an envy bag...maybe a Nikki. But I don't remember much these days.


It is very very soft, somewhat pebbled but mostly smooth. I think @Jeepgurl76 has an envy Nikki.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> It is very very soft, somewhat pebbled but mostly smooth. I think @Jeepgurl76 has an envy Nikki.


Yes! That was it!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> OK SW blue yes may go for that, but idk? I feel like I have everything I need (not that need has anything whatsoever to do with this)


Seems everyone wants SW Blue!!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> It is very very soft, somewhat pebbled but mostly smooth. I think @Jeepgurl76 has an envy Nikki.



This one?


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> This one?


Does it have grey and white striped lining?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Does it have grey and white striped lining?


Blue and cream striped.


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Blue and cream striped.


Oh OK. For some reason I thought you had grey a d white lining.
Forest had blue /cream striped. But also sig HW.


----------



## Shelby33

@Antonia 
Without flash, kind of dark in my room. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



With flash


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Ya, keep telling yourself that!



Well, her meaning it a little more than last time she said it still isn't saying much. 'Last time' set an extremely low bar to clear.


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Well, her meaning it a little more than last time she said it still isn't saying much. 'Last time' set an extremely low bar to clear.


I wouldn't want to set myself up for disappointment


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> @Antonia
> Without flash, kind of dark in my room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4970557
> 
> With flash
> View attachment 4970560


OMG, so gorgeous!! I can't believe what you paid for this stunner!!!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Hopefully this is my last bag for a while, envy matinee with grey and white striped lining.
> View attachment 4970446



This is so pretty!! I've been admiring the dark green bags a lot lately.


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> This is so pretty!! I've been admiring the dark green bags a lot lately.


Thanks! I wish I could photograph the color better, though!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> OMG, so gorgeous!! I can't believe what you paid for this stunner!!!!


I know me either! You just never know!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks! I wish I could photograph the color better, though!



Some bags, it's almost impossible to photograph the color...


----------



## Shelby33

Chocolate and SW chocolate 


Envy and Emerald


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Chocolate and SW chocolate
> View attachment 4971439
> 
> Envy and Emerald
> View attachment 4971440


Those greens!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Chocolate and SW chocolate
> View attachment 4971439
> 
> Envy and Emerald
> View attachment 4971440



Now I'm green with envy, and hungry for chocolate...


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Now I'm green with envy, and hungry for chocolate...


Hahaha that made me laugh out loud!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Here is my mystery bag. I really like it but it’s a bit different. It’s dry so I’m going to work on that. The entire bag is shiny and it feels like plastic only way to describe it. Does not have that soft smooshy or Stonewash feel to it. Feels like a slight glaze to it.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Here is my mystery bag. I really like it but it’s a bit different. It’s dry so I’m going to work on that. The entire bag is shiny and it feels like plastic only way to describe it. Does not have that soft smooshy or Stonewash feel to it. Feels like a slight glaze to it.


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Here is my mystery bag. I really like it but it’s a bit different. It’s dry so I’m going to work on that. The entire bag is shiny and it feels like plastic only way to describe it. Does not have that soft smooshy or Stonewash feel to it. Feels like a slight glaze to it.


Doesn’t look plastic.  Looks nice.  Color is grey?


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Here is my mystery bag. I really like it but it’s a bit different. It’s dry so I’m going to work on that. The entire bag is shiny and it feels like plastic only way to describe it. Does not have that soft smooshy or Stonewash feel to it. Feels like a slight glaze to it.



Must just be glazed. It looks pretty!


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> Must just be glazed. It looks pretty!


Guess glaze could explain the shine and plastic feel.  Are we sure it’s sw?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

sdkitty said:


> Guess glaze could explain the shine and plastic feel.  Are we sure it’s sw?


Looks greyish green to me depending on lighting. It’s not as soft as Stonewash but has all the characteristics of being Stonewash I think. I just put a bunch of CPR on it. I’m going to give it another conditioning and see how it feels after.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Looks greyish green to me depending on lighting. It’s not as soft as Stonewash but has all the characteristics of being Stonewash I think. I just put a bunch of CPR on it. I’m going to give it another conditioning and see how it feels after.


Ohh nice, yes, let us know how the CPR worked!  I love it no matter what it is!  This could just be a one of a kind RM bag!!  Does it feel like the leather on your Nikki that's a little stiff??


----------



## snibor

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Here is my mystery bag. I really like it but it’s a bit different. It’s dry so I’m going to work on that. The entire bag is shiny and it feels like plastic only way to describe it. Does not have that soft smooshy or Stonewash feel to it. Feels like a slight glaze to it.


Looks like a beautiful gray.  I luv it!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Ohh nice, yes, let us know how the CPR worked!  I love it no matter what it is!  This could just be a one of a kind RM bag!!  Does it feel like the leather on your Nikki that's a little stiff??


Defiantly not stiff. It’s still smooshy and pliable.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Defiantly not stiff. It’s still smooshy and pliable.


Oh that's good!!  I'm sure the leather conditioning will make a world of difference!!


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Looks greyish green to me depending on lighting. It’s not as soft as Stonewash but has all the characteristics of being Stonewash I think. I just put a bunch of CPR on it. I’m going to give it another conditioning and see how it feels after.


I learned when testing paint samples there’s no such thing as true grey


----------



## samfalstaff

Beautiful color! The brass HW goes really well with the gray.


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Here is my mystery bag. I really like it but it’s a bit different. It’s dry so I’m going to work on that. The entire bag is shiny and it feels like plastic only way to describe it. Does not have that soft smooshy or Stonewash feel to it. Feels like a slight glaze to it.


Could it be light grey? Light grey has b tree ass HW. What color is the zipper track?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Could it be light grey? Light grey has b tree ass HW. What color is the zipper track?


----------



## Shelby33

See how it looks compared to sdkitty's or Antonia's sage? (the zipper track)


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> See how it looks compared to sdkitty's or Antonia's sage?


my sage a a definite green zipper track


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Defiantly not stiff. It’s still smooshy and pliable.


my cupid has a glazed leather.....I don't think any conditioner would penetrate it....don't know if yours is similar


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> my sage a a definite green zipper track
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4974789


Such a beautiful bag! 
@Jeepgurl76, I have 3 stonewash, black, espresso and chocolate and they all feel a bit different from one another.


----------



## Shelby33

My OS dark grey has a slight glaze, it has the same leather as my emerald (to me). 
I don't know how light grey felt or if it had that glaze, I only remember light grey coming in matinee but I can check further.


----------



## Shelby33

@Jeepgurl76 
Any blue in it at all?


----------



## Shelby33

Shelby33 said:


> My OS dark grey has a slight glaze, it has the same leather as my emerald (to me).
> I don't know how light grey felt or if it had that glaze, I only remember light grey coming in matinee but I can check further.


OK light grey did come in MABs


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> OK light grey did come in MABs


is light grey a SW color?


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Such a beautiful bag!
> @Jeepgurl76, I have 3 stonewash, black, espresso and chocolate and they all feel a bit different from one another.


thank you
I'm wanting another SW bag now.....I think a MA but wouldn't rule out a mattie if it was a different enough color from the sage


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> is light grey a SW color?


No. I really wish the old database on photobucket was still up! But a lot of SW blue looked grey, had brass HW, not sure about zipper though.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> thank you
> I'm wanting another SW bag now.....I think a MA but wouldn't rule out a mattie if it was a different enough color from the sage


I would love the black SW with blue suede!!!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I would love the black SW with blue suede!!!


so you have a black SW MAB but not a black SW mattie?  I said no more black bags for me but I might make an exception for a SW MAB


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> so you have a black SW MAB but not a black SW mattie?  I said no more black bags for me but I might make an exception for a SW MAB


Yes I have a SW black MAB, I'd say it's the softest one. I love black bags!


----------



## Shelby33

Shelby33 said:


> Could it be light grey? Light grey has b tree ass HW. What color is the zipper track?


OMG wth is b tree ass HW?


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> OMG wth is b tree ass HW?


LOL....brass?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> LOL....brass?


That's what I thought I typed!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Could it be light grey? Light grey has *b tree ass *HW. What color is the zipper track?


I know this was a typo, but it made me laugh.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> OK light grey did come in MABs


We need to rebuild a reference thread


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> LOL....brass?


That's what I thought I typed


samfalstaff said:


> I know this was a typo, but it made me laugh.


It's the keyboard on my phone, it has this swipe feature which I don't even understand and somehow that happens.


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> We need to rebuild a reference thread


There are reference threads in the library but a lot of missing pictures, we could probably update them? Or make new ones I don't know.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> No. I really wish the old database on photobucket was still up! But a lot of SW blue looked grey, had brass HW, not sure about zipper though.


lighting makes such a difference.  my sage bag looks grey in the seller's pics. looked grey when I opened the box in the evening. but in daylight you can see the green


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> There are reference threads in the library but a lot of missing pictures, we could probably update them? Or make new ones I don't know.


I'd say build a new one and tag it as updated. No sense having people scroll through picture-less posts.


----------



## _Jade_

How come she doesn't make MABs or MAMs anymore? 
View attachment 4975122


I had my only 2 MAMs stolen (long story). I had gotten them in awesome mint condition for a steal on Tradesy and Ebay in 2018. And they were the original style (I think...there was no signature hardware). And now I'm at a loss. I have a hard time searching for pre-loved bags because I'm so scared to get duds.

I also lost my RM Quilted Love, embroidered mini MAC, Avery, and medium Je'Taime. urgh. But I'm most sad about the MAMs.


----------



## LipglossedX

_Jade_ said:


> How come she doesn't make MABs or MAMs anymore?
> View attachment 4975122
> 
> 
> I had my only 2 MAMs stolen (long story). I had gotten them in awesome mint condition for a steal on Tradesy and Ebay in 2018. And they were the original style (I think...there was no signature hardware). And now I'm at a loss. I have a hard time searching for pre-loved bags because I'm so scared to get duds.
> 
> I also lost my RM Quilted Love, embroidered mini MAC, Avery, and medium Je'Taime. urgh. But I'm most sad about the MAMs.



Oh no!! This is awful! There are some good pre-loved out there but it is always a hunt.


----------



## Shelby33

_Jade_ said:


> How come she doesn't make MABs or MAMs anymore?
> View attachment 4975122
> 
> 
> I had my only 2 MAMs stolen (long story). I had gotten them in awesome mint condition for a steal on Tradesy and Ebay in 2018. And they were the original style (I think...there was no signature hardware). And now I'm at a loss. I have a hard time searching for pre-loved bags because I'm so scared to get duds.
> 
> I also lost my RM Quilted Love, embroidered mini MAC, Avery, and medium Je'Taime. urgh. But I'm most sad about the MAMs.


So sorry to hear this. I know any of us would be happy to help you find one or answer questions about any you see out there.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

_Jade_ said:


> How come she doesn't make MABs or MAMs anymore?
> View attachment 4975122
> 
> 
> I had my only 2 MAMs stolen (long story). I had gotten them in awesome mint condition for a steal on Tradesy and Ebay in 2018. And they were the original style (I think...there was no signature hardware). And now I'm at a loss. I have a hard time searching for pre-loved bags because I'm so scared to get duds.
> 
> I also lost my RM Quilted Love, embroidered mini MAC, Avery, and medium Je'Taime. urgh. But I'm most sad about the MAMs.


So sorry . If you want help at finding bags or have questions about ones in particular we all will help .


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Emerald, Dark Brown, TBD-this bag has fdl. I have posted it a few times. This is more true to color than the pics i have posted before with my phone camera.


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Emerald, Dark Brown, TBD-this bag has fdl. I have posted it a few times. This is more true to color than the pics i have posted before with my phone camera.
> 
> View attachment 4975929
> 
> 
> View attachment 4975930
> 
> 
> View attachment 4975931


These are so beautiful!!


----------



## Shelby33

Here are the two bags I got today.
I don't know what color the Nikki is, it has grey/white striped lining. Seller said it was faded but looks fine to me. This one was 10.00 on Poshmark.



This is the mam that was 20.00. It's faded in some places and hw needs polishing but otherwise fine. Oh and handles stretched but easy fix.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Here are the two bags I got today.
> I don't know what color the Nikki is, it has grey/white striped lining. Seller said it was faded but looks fine to me. This one was 10.00 on Poshmark.
> View attachment 4980755
> View attachment 4980756
> 
> This is the mam that was 20.00. It's faded in some places and hw needs polishing but otherwise fine. Oh and handles stretched but easy fix.
> View attachment 4980757
> View attachment 4980758


Both bags look great but love the color of the nikki


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Here are the two bags I got today.
> I don't know what color the Nikki is, it has grey/white striped lining. Seller said it was faded but looks fine to me. This one was 10.00 on Poshmark.
> View attachment 4980755
> View attachment 4980756
> 
> This is the mam that was 20.00. It's faded in some places and hw needs polishing but otherwise fine. Oh and handles stretched but easy fix.
> View attachment 4980757
> View attachment 4980758



They look amazing for those prices!! Score.


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Both bags look great but love the color of the nikki


I really do too, I don't even know what to call the color.


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> They look amazing for those prices!! Score.


Thanks! I just got lucky with the Nikki, I think I searched seconds before it was posted haha


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Here are the two bags I got today.
> I don't know what color the Nikki is, it has grey/white striped lining. Seller said it was faded but looks fine to me. This one was 10.00 on Poshmark.
> View attachment 4980755
> View attachment 4980756
> 
> This is the mam that was 20.00. It's faded in some places and hw needs polishing but otherwise fine. Oh and handles stretched but easy fix.
> View attachment 4980757
> View attachment 4980758


Both look great!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Here are the two bags I got today.
> I don't know what color the Nikki is, it has grey/white striped lining. Seller said it was faded but looks fine to me. This one was 10.00 on Poshmark.
> View attachment 4980755
> View attachment 4980756
> 
> This is the mam that was 20.00. It's faded in some places and hw needs polishing but otherwise fine. Oh and handles stretched but easy fix.
> View attachment 4980757
> View attachment 4980758


Oh my, that Nikki is gorgeous!  Both are beautiful but that color and the close up of the leather on the Nikki!!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Both look great!


Thanks!


----------



## Antonia

@Shelby33 , ok, so now, does this mean you're all 'set' for a while?


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Oh my, that Nikki is gorgeous!  Both are beautiful but that color on the Nikki!!


It's really pretty. It looks like the color people call "moss green" which isn't really the color of moss at all. Very soft and slouchy.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> It's really pretty. It looks like the color people call "moss green" which isn't really the color of moss at all. Very soft and slouchy.


I was about to say army green, but then I remembered that wasn't actually an official RM color.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> @Shelby33 , ok, so now, does this mean you're all 'set' for a while?


I think at this point I should just keep my mouth shut. But when I say it, at the time, I really do mean it. But then I see a Nikki for 10.00 so of course I will get it hahaha.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I was about to say army green, but then I remembered that wasn't actually an official RM color.


It looks more like a light teal? Wasn't there an army green Mattie with black flaps?


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I think at this point I should just keep my mouth shut. But when I say it, at the time, I really do mean it. But then I see a Nikki for 10.00 so of course I will get it hahaha.


I think you're onto something!!!  When you say that you're all set, something great usually pops up.  I'm gonna say it now...I think I'm all set for a while!! (let's see what happens..... )


----------



## LipglossedX

Even paying typical prices for pre-owned well-made Rebecca Minkoff is such a better value for money than what you get for $50-100 in the stores these days. One could say we are all just smart bargain shoppers...


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Even paying typical prices for pre-owned well-made Rebecca Minkoff is such a better value for money than what you get for $50-100 in the stores these days. One could say we are all just smart bargain shoppers...


100% agree with this!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I think you're onto something!!!  When you say that you're all set, something great usually pops up.  I'm gonna say it now...I think I'm all set for a while!! (let's see what happens..... )


Yeah... I don't really care if I find a GA or not...


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Yeah... I don't really care if I find a GA or not...


Yeah, me too...


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Here are the two bags I got today.
> I don't know what color the Nikki is, it has grey/white striped lining. Seller said it was faded but looks fine to me. This one was 10.00 on Poshmark.
> View attachment 4980755
> View attachment 4980756
> 
> This is the mam that was 20.00. It's faded in some places and hw needs polishing but otherwise fine. Oh and handles stretched but easy fix.
> View attachment 4980757
> View attachment 4980758



Congratulations on adding these beauties to your collection!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations on adding these beauties to your collection!


Thanks Jen!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Chocolate MAB the leather is so thick and chewy on this bag.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Chocolate MAB the leather is so thick and chewy on this bag.


Love this bag!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Chocolate MAB the leather is so thick and chewy on this bag.


Oh did you get this from PM? It's beautiful!!


----------



## JenJBS

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Chocolate MAB the leather is so thick and chewy on this bag.



Now I'm craving chocolate...


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Oh did you get this from PM? It's beautiful!!


No, this was listed in the Facebook RM Resale group. Not a lot happening in there though. Is anyone else in that group here? I know Jenna is.


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> No, this was listed in the Facebook RM Resale group. Not a lot happening in there though. Is anyone else in that group here? I know Jenna is.


I am but I never check it!


----------



## Shelby33

So this bag had a few marks on it, the color does not reflect the true color in the first 2 pictures. The third is after its done. I had to buy 2 colors, pineneedle and shell, and mix them to match the color.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> So this bag had a few marks on it, the color does not reflect the true color in the first 2 pictures. The third is after its done. I had to buy 2 colors, pineneedle and shell, and mix them to match the color.
> View attachment 4986170
> View attachment 4986171
> View attachment 4986172


Looks really good


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Looks really good


Thanks!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> So this bag had a few marks on it, the color does not reflect the true color in the first 2 pictures. The third is after its done. I had to buy 2 colors, pineneedle and shell, and mix them to match the color.
> View attachment 4986170
> View attachment 4986171
> View attachment 4986172


OMG!!!  This is soooo beautiful!!  This is the bag you paid $10 for??


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> OMG!!!  This is soooo beautiful!!  This is the bag you paid $10 for??


Yes!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> So this bag had a few marks on it, the color does not reflect the true color in the first 2 pictures. The third is after its done. I had to buy 2 colors, pineneedle and shell, and mix them to match the color.
> View attachment 4986170
> View attachment 4986171
> View attachment 4986172



Wow this looks great!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> So this bag had a few marks on it, the color does not reflect the true color in the first 2 pictures. The third is after its done. I had to buy 2 colors, pineneedle and shell, and mix them to match the color.
> View attachment 4986170
> View attachment 4986171
> View attachment 4986172


Which color is this? It's gorgeous!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> So this bag had a few marks on it, the color does not reflect the true color in the first 2 pictures. The third is after its done. I had to buy 2 colors, pineneedle and shell, and mix them to match the color.
> View attachment 4986170
> View attachment 4986171
> View attachment 4986172



It looks amazing!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> It looks amazing!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Which color is this? It's gorgeous!


I don't have any idea. It has the grey and white striped lining, some of those bags were made for gilt in certain colors that weren't produced for whatever reason. So it could be one of those bags?


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Wow this looks great!!


Thanks!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I don't have any idea. It has the grey and white striped lining, some of those bags were made for gilt in certain colors that weren't produced for whatever reason. So it could be one of those bags?


The leather looks so nice and supple. Like my amazon Nikki.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> The leather looks so nice and supple. Like my amazon Nikki.


I think they are similar leathers. Is yours pebbled?


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I think they are similar leathers. Is yours pebbled?


Oh, yes. This bag is so soft I could use it as a pillow! (This photo shows it as more mint than leaf.)


----------



## Haughty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> No, this was listed in the Facebook RM Resale group. Not a lot happening in there though. Is anyone else in that group here? I know Jenna is.


Can someone point me in the direction of the Facebook reselling group?   Tried to search a bit couldn’t find it

Thanks


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Haughty said:


> Can someone point me in the direction of the Facebook reselling group?   Tried to search a bit couldn’t find it
> 
> Thanks











						Rebecca Minkoff Resale | Facebook
					

Buy, Sell, Trade and Chat about your favorite Rebecca Minkoff items!




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Haughty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Resale | Facebook
> 
> 
> Buy, Sell, Trade and Chat about your favorite Rebecca Minkoff items!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com


Thanks, Carrie!   Let’s see if Shelby can bring that group back to life!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, yes. This bag is so soft I could use it as a pillow! (This photo shows it as more mint than leaf.)
> View attachment 4986438


The texture looks identical to mine! Beautiful!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> The texture looks identical to mine! Beautiful!


Is your cranberry like this as well?


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Is your cranberry like this as well?


No the cranberry is smooth, I'll try and get a picture tomorrow.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Is your cranberry like this as well?


Here is cranberry


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Here is cranberry
> View attachment 4986797


Yep, looks smooth. What's the lining again? (Sorry - I've probably asked you that fifty times already).


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Yep, looks smooth. What's the lining again? (Sorry - I've probably asked you that fifty times already).


It is blue and white stripes, most of the lambskins at that time were.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> It is blue and white stripes, most of the lambskins at that time were.


Yes, mine too. Guess I've added that lining to the search.


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> Here are the two bags I got today.
> I don't know what color the Nikki is, it has grey/white striped lining. Seller said it was faded but looks fine to me. This one was 10.00 on Poshmark.
> View attachment 4980755
> View attachment 4980756
> 
> This is the mam that was 20.00. It's faded in some places and hw needs polishing but otherwise fine. Oh and handles stretched but easy fix.
> View attachment 4980757
> View attachment 4980758



Great finds per usual @Shelby33 !!!


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> Great finds per usual @Shelby33 !!!


Thanks!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Here is cranberry
> View attachment 4986797



Yep, I *need* a cranberry Nikki in my life...


----------



## jennalovesbags

JenJBS said:


> Yep, I *need* a cranberry Nikki in my life...



We all do!!


----------



## Antonia

I got my SW Black MAB from TRR today...going to post some comparison pics below.  The one on the left is the new one and the one on the right is the one I had replaced the handles on.  I like the leather on the front of the new one but the handles needed the Shelby hack (which I did asap).  I just love how my handles came out on my other SW.  You can tell that who ever owned this one used to hang it on a hook or something because the handles have a slight indentation and also, you can see where the leather is creased where the handles attach to the bag at the top.  My other MAB is smooth on the top panel, no creases.  Not sure of those creases can come out our not.  Anyway...I'm not sure which one I will sell or if I'm keeping both but for now I'll keep both for a little while anyway!!


----------



## Antonia




----------



## Antonia

Some close-up pics of both. First the new bag, then the older one.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> View attachment 4987538
> View attachment 4987540
> View attachment 4987541
> View attachment 4987543


That’s a bummer about the handles! Still looks really a good though  How does the one with paisley feel compared to the other one?


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> That’s a bummer about the handles! Still looks really a good though  How does the one with paisley feel compared to the other one?


It's very very close!!  I just love the wrinkles on the front so much!!!   SW is something else!!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> Some close-up pics of both. First the new bag, then the older one.
> View attachment 4987548
> View attachment 4987549
> View attachment 4987550
> View attachment 4987551
> View attachment 4987552
> View attachment 4987553



They are both beauties!! Hard choice between the two... I buy similar things too and then drive myself nuts trying to decide between them lol


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Some close-up pics of both. First the new bag, then the older one.
> View attachment 4987548
> View attachment 4987549
> View attachment 4987550
> View attachment 4987551
> View attachment 4987552
> View attachment 4987553



Good luck deciding! They are both beautiful!


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> They are both beauties!! Hard choice between the two... I buy similar things too and then drive myself nuts trying to decide between them lol





JenJBS said:


> Good luck deciding! They are both beautiful!


Thank you ladies!!


----------



## shesnochill

Antonia said:


> I got my SW Black MAB from TRR today...going to post some comparison pics below.  The one on the left is the new one and the one on the right is the one I had replaced the handles on.  I like the leather on the front of the new one but the handles needed the Shelby hack (which I did asap).  I just love how my handles came out on my other SW.  You can tell that who ever owned this one used to hang it on a hook or something because the handles have a slight indentation and also, you can see where the leather is creased where the handles attach to the bag at the top.  My other MAB is smooth on the top panel, no creases.  Not sure of those creases can come out our not.  Anyway...I'm not sure which one I will sell or if I'm keeping both but for now I'll keep both for a little while anyway!!




@Antonia I've been "fixing" that same handle issue with my BBW MAB and if you hang the bag on a wide cabinet door or those hooks Jenna and Shelby recommended - it might do the trick! I've been doing it for a week with a large water bottle or wine bottle in it (lol) and its gotten slightly better!


----------



## shesnochill

Antonia said:


> View attachment 4987538
> View attachment 4987540
> View attachment 4987541
> View attachment 4987543




Okay, from these side by side comparison pics.. I got to say, I love the baby on the right! Esp those nicely done handles and the FDL!


----------



## shesnochill

Antonia said:


> Some close-up pics of both. First the new bag, then the older one.
> View attachment 4987549




This photo right here! Those wrinkles all around.


----------



## Antonia

shesnochill said:


> @Antonia I've been "fixing" that same handle issue with my BBW MAB and if you hang the bag on a wide cabinet door or those hooks Jenna and Shelby recommended - it might do the trick! I've been doing it for a week with a large water bottle or wine bottle in it (lol) and its gotten slightly better!


I'll definitely give that a go!!


----------



## Antonia

shesnochill said:


> This photo right here! Those wrinkles all around.


They're both so unique in their own way!  That's what is so great about SW...no two are alike!!!


----------



## Shelby33

I love the one with the paisley most. My SW chocolate had one handle like that, it was almost to a point, but just wearing it seems to be smoothing it out.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> I love the one with the paisley most. My SW chocolate had one handle like that, it was almost to a point, but just wearing it seems to be smoothing it out.


Handle looks so much better now! Gives inspiration that these bags can be fixed up again even if they are mistreated.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia here are two pictures of how the handles were
	

		
			
		

		
	




And now


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I love the one with the paisley most. My SW chocolate had one handle like that, it was almost to a point, but just wearing it seems to be smoothing it out.


Yeah, I think the previous seller hung it up on a doorknob and left it there for who knows how long.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Antonia here are two pictures of how the handles were
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4989175
> View attachment 4989176
> 
> And now
> View attachment 4989177


This looks so painful! Does that sound weird to feel empathy for bags??


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Antonia here are two pictures of how the handles were
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4989175
> View attachment 4989176
> 
> And now
> View attachment 4989177


Amazing!!!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> This looks so painful! Does that sound weird to feel empathy for bags??



I see so many bags for sale that are clearly being "mistreated". They deserve better! haha


----------



## Shelby33

Got the Steady today, 3 days early. Was very rumpled when I got it, had to throw it in the dryer for 15 minutes then stuff it for an hour. Better now. The lining is the grey and white stripes.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Got the Steady today, 3 days early. Was very rumpled when I got it, had to throw it in the dryer for 15 minutes then stuff it for an hour. Better now. The lining is the grey and white stripes.
> View attachment 4989483


Ha ha maybe I should put my wine Nikki on the dryer lol Oh man this looks so nice  ❤️ It!


----------



## Shelby33

Forgot mod shot


----------



## jennalovesbags

LipglossedX said:


> I see so many bags for sale that are clearly being "mistreated". They deserve better! haha


So true


----------



## Shelby33

I feel bad for them when they arrive and they are freezing


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I feel bad for them when they arrive and they are freezing


Is that why you threw it in the dryer?


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> Forgot mod shot
> View attachment 4989497




Shelby! That looks so good!!!!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Got the Steady today, 3 days early. Was very rumpled when I got it, had to throw it in the dryer for 15 minutes then stuff it for an hour. Better now. The lining is the grey and white stripes.
> View attachment 4989483


Wow, this is beautiful!!  Congrats!!! $7?? Geesh!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Wow, this is beautiful!!  Congrats!!! $7?? Geesh!!!


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> Shelby! That looks so good!!!!!


Thank you Anna!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Is that why you threw it in the dryer?


Hahaha no!


----------



## Shelby33

I'm starting to like this bag more. It does slouch which I like. 


It did get mixed reviews, but look at the price!! 








						Rebecca Minkoff Steady Tote - PurseBlog
					

Rebecca Minkoff Steady Tote I woke up this morning with one of the most annoying and worst feelings; feeling totally unrested. It is not that this feeling is ok any other morning, but when it happens…




					www.purseblog.com


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> I'm starting to like this bag more. It does slouch which I like.
> View attachment 4991983
> 
> It did get mixed reviews, but look at the price!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Steady Tote - PurseBlog
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Steady Tote I woke up this morning with one of the most annoying and worst feelings; feeling totally unrested. It is not that this feeling is ok any other morning, but when it happens…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.purseblog.com


I like the slouch on it! This is nice looking. I’m starting to think there is some underrated bags Iv never given a chance. Hmm


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I like the slouch on it! This is nice looking. I’m starting to think there is some underrated bags Iv never given a chance. Hmm


The leather is really soft too.


----------



## shesnochill

Your modeling pic makes me want the Steady @Shelby33


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> Your modeling pic makes me want the Steady @Shelby33


Thanks, it's a great bag for 7.00!


----------



## Shelby33

Here's a quick few pictures of the dk grey mam. Seems like it just needed to be conditioned. The handles are still strong! Not stretched out at all.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Here's a quick few pictures of the dk grey mam. Seems like it just needed to be conditioned. The handles are still strong! Not stretched out at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4992773
> View attachment 4992775
> View attachment 4992776


Oh wow, it looks to be in excellent shape!!  Congrats Shelby!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Here's a quick few pictures of the dk grey mam. Seems like it just needed to be conditioned. The handles are still strong! Not stretched out at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4992773
> View attachment 4992775
> View attachment 4992776


Nice! Almost looks purple in the first picture!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Here's a quick few pictures of the dk grey mam. Seems like it just needed to be conditioned. The handles are still strong! Not stretched out at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4992773
> View attachment 4992775
> View attachment 4992776



Ooo I love this one!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks, it's a great bag for 7.00!


that's amazing


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Here's a quick few pictures of the dk grey mam. Seems like it just needed to be conditioned. The handles are still strong! Not stretched out at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4992773
> View attachment 4992775
> View attachment 4992776



It's beautiful!


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> Here's a quick few pictures of the dk grey mam. Seems like it just needed to be conditioned. The handles are still strong! Not stretched out at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4992773
> View attachment 4992775
> View attachment 4992776




Dark Grey MAM


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Ooo I love this one!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Nice! Almost looks purple in the first picture!


Thanks, it's sort of a slate grey.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Oh wow, it looks to be in excellent shape!!  Congrats Shelby!!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> It's beautiful!


Thanks!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Here's my Beloved from @jennalovesbags. (Thank you BTW!) I think it is harewood brown. Here it is with my brown mattie which I also thought was harewood brown. Lining is the same for both so maybe the beloved bag has just seen more action than the other.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Here's my Beloved from @jennalovesbags. (Thank you BTW!) I think it is harewood brown. Here it is with my brown mattie which I also thought was harewood brown. Lining is the same for both so maybe the beloved bag has just seen more action than the other.
> 
> View attachment 4994824
> View attachment 4994823


Both bags are beautiful! What is the lining? The beloved almost looks like it could be chocolate. They don't look like the same leather to me.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Both bags are beautiful! What is the lining?


Spoke too soon. OS metal tag on the mattie but the beloved has the later large metal tag.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Spoke too soon. OS metal tag on the mattie but the beloved has the later large metal tag.
> View attachment 4994830


Yeah they are definitely different leathers, but it's possible harewood was a name she gave to two different leathers too.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Yeah they are definitely different leathers, but it's possible harewood was a name she gave to two different leathers too.


Well that's not very nice of her! Just to make things MORE confusing I guess.


----------



## jennalovesbags

The beloved has definitely seen a lot of something LOL But it's a lovely bag.


----------



## samfalstaff

jennalovesbags said:


> The beloved has definitely seen a lot of something LOL But it's a lovely bag.


Definitely not complaining! I'm a big fan of the style.


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> Here's my Beloved from @jennalovesbags. (Thank you BTW!) I think it is harewood brown. Here it is with my brown mattie which I also thought was harewood brown. Lining is the same for both so maybe the beloved bag has just seen more action than the other.
> 
> View attachment 4994824
> View attachment 4994823



Both beautiful! The Mattie looks kind of stonewashed... is it?


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Well that's not very nice of her! Just to make things MORE confusing I guess.


Actually I don't think harewood is an OS color, are the tassels on your Mattie finished?


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> Both beautiful! The Mattie looks kind of stonewashed... is it?


No, but it's pretty soft.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Actually I don't think harewood is an OS color, are the tassels on your Mattie finished?


Yes. Finished tassels. When I first got it, you said it might be elephant.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Yes. Finished tassels. When I first got it, you said it might be elephant.


I did? Is the leather thick?


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I did? Is the leather thick?


YES. Very thick.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> YES. Very thick.


Silver HW?


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Silver HW?


Gold


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Gold


No elephant had silver. What color is the suede?


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> No elephant had silver. What color is the suede?


No suede. Just the same leather.


----------



## samfalstaff

Ooh, elephant looks nice. Not my bag but looks nice.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Ooh, elephant looks nice. Not my bag but looks nice.
> View attachment 4994965


Oh my, this is beautiful!!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> No suede. Just the same leather.


What kind of tassels?


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> What kind of tassels?


Round ones. Here you go.


----------



## samfalstaff

Got my midnight MAM. I'm not crazy about the feel of the leather (stiff and slightly papery), but I love the glow. I'm going to hit it with some Leather CPR. Maybe it's just dry.


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> Got my midnight MAM. I'm not crazy about the feel of the leather (stiff and slightly papery), but I love the glow. I'm going to hit it with some Leather CPR. Maybe it's just dry.
> View attachment 4995046
> View attachment 4995047



Looks pretty!!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Got my midnight MAM. I'm not crazy about the feel of the leather (stiff and slightly papery), but I love the glow. I'm going to hit it with some Leather CPR. Maybe it's just dry.
> View attachment 4995046
> View attachment 4995047


Isnt' this the same leather as the Nikki (my old Nikki?) from TRR??


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Isnt' this the same leather as the Nikki (my old Nikki?) from TRR??


I think so. I massaged it with LCPR. It's still not soft, but I'm really digging the sheen. Here's my updated Black MAM with gold hardware family.


L to R: SW, Midnight, Pebbled


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> I think so. I massaged it with LCPR. It's still not soft, but I'm really digging the sheen. Here's my updated Black MAM with gold hardware family.
> View attachment 4995181
> 
> L to R: SW, Midnight, Pebbled



They're beautiful!


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> They're beautiful!


Thanks


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> I think so. I massaged it with LCPR. It's still not soft, but I'm really digging the sheen. Here's my updated Black MAM with gold hardware family.
> View attachment 4995181
> 
> L to R: SW, Midnight, Pebbled


All very lovely!!!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Round ones. Here you go.
> View attachment 4995041
> View attachment 4995042
> View attachment 4995043


I'm totally stumped. It's OS, but has leather under the flaps. And the zipper track, is it blue, purple?


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I'm totally stumped. It's OS, but has leather under the flaps. And the zipper track, is it blue, purple?


Dark brown. I'm thinking it might be a SO. Did those have any special markings on them?


----------



## samfalstaff

Found the best twillies for my RBBBW MAM (Thank you Etsy!)


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> Found the best twillies for my RBBBW MAM (Thank you Etsy!)
> View attachment 4995761



Those do match well!


----------



## jennalovesbags

samfalstaff said:


> Found the best twillies for my RBBBW MAM (Thank you Etsy!)
> View attachment 4995761


looks fab!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Found the best twillies for my RBBBW MAM (Thank you Etsy!)
> View attachment 4995761


WOWZER!!!  Love these!!!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Dark brown. I'm thinking it might be a SO. Did those have any special markings on them?


Not that I know of, and most SOs with the flat nameplate had black and white floral lining.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Not that I know of, and most SOs with the flat nameplate had black and white floral lining.


Then I don't know either. The seller listed it as almond (not glazed though). Did RM make non-glazed almond bags back in the day?


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Then I don't know either. The seller listed it as almond (not glazed though). Did RM make non-glazed almond bags back in the day?


I think so


----------



## Denverite

Shelby33 said:


> Not that I know of, and most SOs with the flat nameplate had black and white floral lining.



what’s the flat nameplate? Educate me!!


----------



## shesnochill

samfalstaff said:


> I think so. I massaged it with LCPR. It's still not soft, but I'm really digging the sheen. Here's my updated Black MAM with gold hardware family.
> View attachment 4995181
> 
> L to R: SW, Midnight, Pebbled




That yummy stonewash on the left..


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Not that I know of, and most SOs with the flat nameplate had black and white floral lining.


Sorry, brain hiccup. It does have black and white floral lining.


----------



## Haughty

Denverite said:


> what’s the flat nameplate? Educate me!!


Is the flat nameplate the one with with Rebecca Minkoff in really small letters?


----------



## Denverite

Haughty said:


> Is the flat nameplate the one with with Rebecca Minkoff in really small letters?


 I always thought the flat one was just the leather strip but now I’m definitely thinking there were more. I’m going to have to look at the nameplates in my bags!


----------



## Haughty

Denverite said:


> I always thought the flat one was just the leather strip but now I’m definitely thinking there were more. I’m going to have to look at the nameplates in my bags!


I think you’re right.   I was confused!


----------



## samfalstaff

Haughty said:


> Is the flat nameplate the one with with Rebecca Minkoff in really small letters?


I think so.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Haughty said:


> Is the flat nameplate the one with with Rebecca Minkoff in really small letters?


----------



## Shelby33

Denverite said:


> I always thought the flat one was just the leather strip but now I’m definitely thinking there were more. I’m going to have to look at the nameplates in my bags!


There are 2 types of metal plates. You can see jeepgirls's flat nameplate above, the other (newer) is a beveled nameplate with a somewhat different shape and that zipperred pocket also has a very small pocket on it for cards.


----------



## Denverite

Shelby33 said:


> There are 2 types of metal plates. You can see jeepgirls's flat nameplate above, the other (newer) is a beveled nameplate with a somewhat different shape and that zipperred pocket also has a very small pocket on it for cards.



oh my gosh I never noticed that they all didn’t have the card slot! Thank you!!


----------



## Shelby33

Denverite said:


> oh my gosh I never noticed that they all didn’t have the card slot! Thank you!!


You're very welcome!


----------



## samfalstaff

Got my peacock Nikki from ebay. Seems fine. There is some slight discoloration but not enough really to bother me. I'm happy


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> Got my peacock Nikki from ebay. Seems fine. There is some slight discoloration but not enough really to bother me. I'm happy
> View attachment 4997266
> View attachment 4997267
> View attachment 4997268



 Beautiful color!!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Got my peacock Nikki from ebay. Seems fine. There is some slight discoloration but not enough really to bother me. I'm happy
> View attachment 4997266
> View attachment 4997267
> View attachment 4997268


It's such a pretty color!!


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> Beautiful color!!





Shelby33 said:


> It's such a pretty color!!


Thanks!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Got my peacock Nikki from ebay. Seems fine. There is some slight discoloration but not enough really to bother me. I'm happy
> View attachment 4997266
> View attachment 4997267
> View attachment 4997268


Love the color!!   It just pops!


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> Got my peacock Nikki from ebay. Seems fine. There is some slight discoloration but not enough really to bother me. I'm happy
> View attachment 4997266
> View attachment 4997267
> View attachment 4997268



Beautiful color!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Love the color!!   It just pops!


Thanks!


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful color!


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

This needs to be here, GA MAB


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> This needs to be here, GA MAB
> View attachment 5000677


Arrg! This is insanely beautiful!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> This needs to be here, GA MAB
> View attachment 5000677



Looks fabulous on that colorful blanket!


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> This needs to be here, GA MAB
> View attachment 5000677




Is that a scarf or a blanket? I love it.


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> Is that a scarf or a blanket? I love it.


It's a mohair blanket my grandmother used to have since I was a small child.


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Looks fabulous on that colorful blanket!


Thanks Jen!


----------



## Antonia

Found this old pic of RM bags from 2010...the one on the left is Laced Up Enamored and the right is called Laced Up Tenderness in fine wine!  I have NEVER seen these bags before in my life....but now I want one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Found this old pic of RM bags from 2010...the one on the left is Laced Up Enamored and the right is called Laced Up Tenderness in fine wine!  I have NEVER seen these bags before in my life....but now I want one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 5016227


I have seen the one on the left for sale before but I didn’t know what it was called! Both bags are stunning


----------



## jennalovesbags

Antonia said:


> Found this old pic of RM bags from 2010...the one on the left is Laced Up Enamored and the right is called Laced Up Tenderness in fine wine!  I have NEVER seen these bags before in my life....but now I want one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 5016227


oh wow!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Found this old pic of RM bags from 2010...the one on the left is Laced Up Enamored and the right is called Laced Up Tenderness in fine wine!  I have NEVER seen these bags before in my life....but now I want one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 5016227



I *need* a Laced Up Enamored in my life...        But even if one could be found, I worry what condition it might be in at this point...


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> I *need* a Laced Up Enamored in my life...      But even if one could be found, I worry what condition it might be in at this point...


I know, right?


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Found this old pic of RM bags from 2010...the one on the left is Laced Up Enamored and the right is called Laced Up Tenderness in fine wine!  I have NEVER seen these bags before in my life....but now I want one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 5016227


I've seen the one on the right but not recently. Not sure if in this color.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> I've seen the one on the right but not recently. Not sure if in this color.


I have never seen the one on the right but I know I have for the one on the left...however I have never seen either in that wine color!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I have never seen the one on the right but I know I have for the one on the left...however I have never seen either in that wine color!!


About a year ago someone was asking about the enamored bucket... I can't remember who though.


----------



## Shelby33

Wine MAM


----------



## Shelby33

Shelby33 said:


> About a year ago someone was asking about the enamored bucket... I can't remember who though.


That's right, it was a Minkette, I can't remember who either.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Wine MAM
> View attachment 5027912


Just catching a few rays!!   Beautiful!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Just catching a few rays!!   Beautiful!!


Thank you Antonia


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Wine MAM
> View attachment 5027912


Wow! Gorgeous red!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Wow! Gorgeous red!


Thanks!!


----------



## Shelby33

I don't know if this is chocolate or not, looks more golden than the chocolate bw MAB I have. 
I threw this in the machine and dryer, no problems. 
Black/white floral lining , light gold new HW.


----------



## Skittle

Shelby33 said:


> I don't know if this is chocolate or not, looks more golden than the chocolate bw MAB I have.
> I threw this in the machine and dryer, no problems.
> Black/white floral lining , light gold new HW.
> View attachment 5031797
> View attachment 5031798
> View attachment 5031800



Almond? Cognac? It's a very beautiful warm brown, and the leather looks so yummy!


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> Almond? Cognac? It's a very beautiful warm brown, and the leather looks so yummy!


I think it's too dark for almond, I have an OS cognac that is much lighter... Unless she used that name again. 
Here it is with the chocolate MAB 


But the leather is really yummy like you said!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> I don't know if this is chocolate or not, looks more golden than the chocolate bw MAB I have.
> I threw this in the machine and dryer, no problems.
> Black/white floral lining , light gold new HW.
> View attachment 5031797
> View attachment 5031798
> View attachment 5031800


No way!! This is beautiful Did you just get this, or have you had this?


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> No way!! This is beautiful Did you just get this, or have you had this?


Thanks!
I got it today, bought it of PM for 25. I completely forgot I bought it


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks!
> I got it today, bought it of PM for 25. I completely forgot I bought it


Ha! What's the lining?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks!
> I got it today, bought it of PM for 25. I completely forgot I bought it


I love it!!


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> No way!! This is beautiful Did you just get this, or have you had this?





			https://posh.mk/QXsLgiuaQeb
		

This is the listing. As you can tell by the pictures I had no idea what I was going to end up with.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Ha! What's the lining?


B/W floral


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> https://posh.mk/QXsLgiuaQeb
> 
> 
> This is the listing. As you can tell by the pictures I had no idea what I was going to end up with.


I had considered this . All the pics were terrible, I thought except for the 9th one down i think. It’s the clearest pic of the bag . As always you make bags  look amazing!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> https://posh.mk/QXsLgiuaQeb
> 
> 
> This is the listing. As you can tell by the pictures I had no idea what I was going to end up with.


I remember this one! Glad someone bought it and made it look beautiful! Could it be chocolate?


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I don't know if this is chocolate or not, looks more golden than the chocolate bw MAB I have.
> I threw this in the machine and dryer, no problems.
> Black/white floral lining , light gold new HW.
> View attachment 5031797
> View attachment 5031798
> View attachment 5031800


OMG it's gorgeous but I can't beleive you thew it in the washer and dryer!!  It looks amazing!!!


----------



## Skittle

Shelby33 said:


> https://posh.mk/QXsLgiuaQeb
> 
> 
> This is the listing. As you can tell by the pictures I had no idea what I was going to end up with.



You are very brave! But good for you, because she deserved to be rescued!

Why did you throw it in the washer, was it the lining or the leather?


----------



## Skittle

Shelby33 said:


> I think it's too dark for almond, I have an OS cognac that is much lighter... Unless she used that name again.
> Here it is with the chocolate MAB
> View attachment 5031838
> 
> But the leather is really yummy like you said!



It might the newer chocolate (2009)? This thread has some pictures and discussion of the color.





__





						Chocolate Nikki Pre-Order from ThreeSirens.com
					

Here are pics.  For some reason I expected the color to be deeper and darker.




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> It might the newer chocolate (2009)? This thread has some pictures and discussion of the color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chocolate Nikki Pre-Order from ThreeSirens.com
> 
> 
> Here are pics.  For some reason I expected the color to be deeper and darker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Oooh thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> You are very brave! But good for you, because she deserved to be rescued!
> 
> Why did you throw it in the washer, was it the lining or the leather?


Both needed it kind of.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> OMG it's gorgeous but I can't beleive you thew it in the washer and dryer!!  It looks amazing!!!


Thanks! I probably should condition it now


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I remember this one! Glad someone bought it and made it look beautiful! Could it be chocolate?


I'm not sure but it could be?


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I had considered this . All the pics were terrible, I thought except for the 9th one down i think. It’s the clearest pic of the bag . As always you make bags  look amazing!


Thank you!!


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> It might the newer chocolate (2009)? This thread has some pictures and discussion of the color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chocolate Nikki Pre-Order from ThreeSirens.com
> 
> 
> Here are pics.  For some reason I expected the color to be deeper and darker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


I think this is definitely the same bag!
Thanks!


----------



## LipglossedX

This is a fun photo from I think the purseforum team in 2008: 







__





						Rebecca Minkoff Fall 2008 preview....
					

It is coming in about 1 hour :yahoo:   Here is our interview and Fall 2008 Rebecca Minkoff Preview




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## LipglossedX

Some photos from digging around in old threads...

I love this older Burgundy MAC!



Royal MAM, Emerald Nikki, Burgundy MAC, Quilted Black Patent MAC


----------



## LipglossedX

Ok, I lied about stopping posting photos... here is Desi's RM collection at one point if anyone wants to look more: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...tion-update-starts-pg-15.320481/post-10973253


----------



## Antonia

My new peacock MAB arrived from Thred Up!    Omg, I'm so happy right now!!!!   The lining is mosaic rather than blue and white stripes,  which I prefer... I didn't know what lining I would have since they never post pics of it!   The bag is a 9 out of 10!!!!  Absolutely thrilled!!!  I'm not able to post pictures right now... must be forum issues.   Will try again soon!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> My new peacock MAB arrived from Thred Up!    Omg, I'm so happy right now!!!!   The lining is mosaic rather than blue and white stripes,  which I prefer... I didn't know what lining I would have since they never post pics of it!   The bag is a 9 out of 10!!!!  Absolutely thrilled!!!  I'm not able to post pictures right now... must be forum issues.   Will try again soon!!



Yay! Always great when they arrive even better than expected!


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> Yay! Always great when they arrive even better than expected!


The leather reminds me of glazed leather!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> My new peacock MAB arrived from Thred Up!    Omg, I'm so happy right now!!!!   The lining is mosaic rather than blue and white stripes,  which I prefer... I didn't know what lining I would have since they never post pics of it!   The bag is a 9 out of 10!!!!  Absolutely thrilled!!!  I'm not able to post pictures right now... must be forum issues.   Will try again soon!!



Congratulations!      Glad you're so happy with it.

Also having problems with pics. I could upload a pic on one thread, but tried to upload a second pic on that thread and couldn't. But I couldn't upload the first pic that worked on the first thread on a different thread. It's crazy...


----------



## LipglossedX

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations!      Glad you're so happy with it.
> 
> Also having problems with pics. I could upload a pic on one thread, but tried to upload a second pic on that thread and couldn't. But I couldn't upload the first pic that worked on the first thread on a different thread. It's crazy...



No uploaded pics is sad... hope that gets fixed soon!


----------



## JenJBS

LipglossedX said:


> No uploaded pics is sad... hope that gets fixed soon!



Agreed. But it looks like some pics can be uploaded... So if you want to try, you can. Hopefully they fix it soon. But this late in the US, I'm betting it will be tomorrow.


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations!      Glad you're so happy with it.
> 
> Also having problems with pics. I could upload a pic on one thread, but tried to upload a second pic on that thread and couldn't. But I couldn't upload the first pic that worked on the first thread on a different thread. It's crazy...


Ok, I'm glad it's not just me!!  I was wondering why I was having these issues!!  I'll try again tonight but otherwise, it's after 9:00 now so maybe I'll just do it tomorrow morning.


----------



## Antonia

Nada...no luck tonight!


----------



## Antonia

It worked!!!


----------



## Antonia

Two more...


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> It worked!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5033309
> View attachment 5033310
> View attachment 5033312



That peacock color is stunning!        Congratulations on getting this beauty!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> It worked!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5033309
> View attachment 5033310
> View attachment 5033312


Beautiful! I love the lining too!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> That peacock color is stunning!       Congratulations on getting this beauty!


Thank you so much Jen!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Beautiful! I love the lining too!


Thank you Shelby!!  Oh me too!  I was so surprised when I unzipped the bag to see it!  I may have even screamed out loud in my excitement-lol!! I was almost expecting blue and white stripe because you see that more often than not on the M/S bags.


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> It worked!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5033309
> View attachment 5033310
> View attachment 5033312



Oh wow!! I love the color of it!! Congrats on your new pretty bag!


----------



## jennalovesbags

ooooh yes peacock!


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> Oh wow!! I love the color of it!! Congrats on your new pretty bag!


Thank you @LipglossedX !!


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> ooooh yes peacock!


Thank you Jenna!!!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Two more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5033314
> View attachment 5033315


pretty color!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Two more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5033314
> View attachment 5033315


Beautiful!


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> pretty color!


 Thanks!


samfalstaff said:


> Beautiful!


 Thank you!!


----------



## Skittle

Antonia said:


> Two more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5033314
> View attachment 5033315



Very beautiful!   

Congratulations! You have been very lucky lately to score several beautiful bags in excellent condition! Good for you!


----------



## Antonia

Skittle said:


> Very beautiful!
> 
> Congratulations! You have been very lucky lately to score several beautiful bags in excellent condition! Good for you!


Thank you so much @Skittle !  I've never bought from Thred Up before and all of a sudden, bam, two bags back to back! LOL!


----------



## Shelby33

RM browns


Front row GA, SW chocolate, cognac (@Skittle) 
Second row
GE, dark brown, SW espresso, chocolate 
Behind all is the chocolate? Nikki


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> RM browns
> View attachment 5033738
> 
> Front row GA, SW chocolate, cognac (@Skittle)
> Second row
> GE, dark brown, SW espresso, chocolate
> Behind all is the chocolate? Nikki


All beautiful Shelby!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> All beautiful Shelby!!


Thanks! I think the cognac was the first OS bag I got! I'll have to check...


----------



## Skittle

Shelby33 said:


> RM browns
> View attachment 5033738
> 
> Front row GA, SW chocolate, cognac (@Skittle)
> Second row
> GE, dark brown, SW espresso, chocolate
> Behind all is the chocolate? Nikki



Beautiful collection!   And thank you for tagging me. You were right that my brown OS Nikki can only be chocolate, the cognac is way lighter.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> RM browns
> View attachment 5033738
> 
> Front row GA, SW chocolate, cognac (@Skittle)
> Second row
> GE, dark brown, SW espresso, chocolate
> Behind all is the chocolate? Nikki


I'm not gonna ask how many bags you have


----------



## LipglossedX

sdkitty said:


> I'm not gonna ask how many bags you have



Lots of lovely ones for us all to enjoy photos of!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> All beautiful Shelby!!


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> Beautiful collection!   And thank you for tagging me. You were right that my brown OS Nikki can only be chocolate, the cognac is way lighter.


I was going to take a picture of just cognac but figured I'd throw all the browns in. And I forgot 2 of them


----------



## Antonia

Royal satchel   just arrived.... Modeling pics in the RM in action thread.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Royal satchel   just arrived.... Modeling pics in the RM in action thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5035915
> View attachment 5035917
> View attachment 5035918
> View attachment 5035919


Okay, here's the lining! What year is this from?


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Okay, here's the lining! What year is this from?


If I had to guess...maybe 05??


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> If I had to guess...maybe 05??


Looks good for a 15-year-old bag!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Looks good for a 15-year-old bag!


Right, it looks almost new....it still has that nice leather smell...like walking into a Wilsons Leather store!!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Antonia said:


> Right, it looks almost new....it still has that nice leather smell...like walking into a Wilsons Leather store!!


That's the best. The devote bag I bought a month or so ago does too.


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Royal satchel   just arrived.... Modeling pics in the RM in action thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5035915
> View attachment 5035917
> View attachment 5035918
> View attachment 5035919


pretty color - between royal  blue and navy?


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> pretty color - between royal  blue and navy?


It more royal than navy....I'll take better pics at home later.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Right, it looks almost new....it still has that nice leather smell...like walking into a Wilsons Leather store!!


I know exactly what you mean!


----------



## samfalstaff

jennalovesbags said:


> That's the best. The devote bag I bought a month or so ago does too.


That blue one? That was a beauty!


----------



## Antonia

Some better pics at home....


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Some better pics at home....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036121
> View attachment 5036123
> View attachment 5036124
> View attachment 5036127
> View attachment 5036129


This is beautiful! What a great blue color!


----------



## Skittle

Antonia said:


> Some better pics at home....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036121
> View attachment 5036123
> View attachment 5036124
> View attachment 5036127
> View attachment 5036129



The color and the leather are TDF!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> This is beautiful! What a great blue color!


  Thank you!!  


Skittle said:


> The color and the leather are TDF!


  I agree, thank you!!


----------



## Antonia

Those two buckles on the front are made of solid brass (I looked at the back of them and it's stamped).  A nice touch!!  But boy is it heavy when empty, never mind when you put your stuff inside...but it's so gorgeous!!    I'll suffer for a while!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> Some better pics at home....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036121
> View attachment 5036123
> View attachment 5036124
> View attachment 5036127
> View attachment 5036129


----------



## jennalovesbags

samfalstaff said:


> That blue one? That was a beauty!



This one!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Ooops, won’t let me upload.


----------



## LipglossedX

jennalovesbags said:


> Ooops, won’t let me upload.



Me either!! Rude, TPF!


----------



## samfalstaff

jennalovesbags said:


> Ooops, won’t let me upload.


Again? Ugh.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Royal satchel   just arrived.... Modeling pics in the RM in action thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5035915
> View attachment 5035917
> View attachment 5035918
> View attachment 5035919


Wow that's beautiful!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Wow that's beautiful!!


Thanks Shelby!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Shelby33 said:


> I got it! It's a MAM! And it's PERFECT!
> Here is a picture outside, it has sort of a gradient effect
> View attachment 4756387
> 
> Look at the handles-you would normally see wear here
> View attachment 4756390
> 
> And here is inside. Handles are not floppy! At all!
> View attachment 4756395


As you can see I’m trying to catch up Lol. But I love this bag! I was thinking maybe I didn’t have any OS MAMs because most of the OS are MABs and I prefer the mini. I guess I was wrong and they do exist more than I thougt. I have hope now.


----------



## Shelby33

OhHelloDoll said:


> As you can see I’m trying to catch up Lol. But I love this bag! I was thinking maybe I didn’t have any OS MAMs because most of the OS are MABs and I prefer the mini. I guess I was wrong and they do exist more than I thougt. I have hope now.


Maybe if you didn't spend so much time sending your bad weather to me you'd have more time to look at bags


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Shelby33 said:


> Maybe if you didn't spend so much time sending your bad weather to me you'd have more time to look at bags


I will never stop my weather witchery! Today was another cruddy day. Brace yoursel.


----------



## LipglossedX

Light Grey Mattie arrived! Thanks again @Jeepgurl76 ! Prefer this softer leather to the Glazed Espresso one I had previously bought. It's fun how much you can manipulate the shape of it making it structured or squish it in and obviously change the look of the sides.


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> Light Grey Mattie arrived! Thanks again @Jeepgurl76 ! Prefer this softer leather to the Glazed Espresso one I had previously bought. It's fun how much you can manipulate the shape of it making it structured or squish it in and obviously change the look of the sides.
> 
> View attachment 5039080


pretty!


----------



## LipglossedX

sdkitty said:


> pretty!



Thanks!


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> Light Grey Mattie arrived! Thanks again @Jeepgurl76 ! Prefer this softer leather to the Glazed Espresso one I had previously bought. It's fun how much you can manipulate the shape of it making it structured or squish it in and obviously change the look of the sides.
> 
> View attachment 5039080


Very nice! Congrats!!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> Very nice! Congrats!!!



Thanks!!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Light Grey Mattie arrived! Thanks again @Jeepgurl76 ! Prefer this softer leather to the Glazed Espresso one I had previously bought. It's fun how much you can manipulate the shape of it making it structured or squish it in and obviously change the look of the sides.
> 
> View attachment 5039080


It's beautiful!!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> It's beautiful!!!



Thanks!!


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> Light Grey Mattie arrived! Thanks again @Jeepgurl76 ! Prefer this softer leather to the Glazed Espresso one I had previously bought. It's fun how much you can manipulate the shape of it making it structured or squish it in and obviously change the look of the sides.
> 
> View attachment 5039080





LipglossedX said:


> Light Grey Mattie arrived! Thanks again @Jeepgurl76 ! Prefer this softer leather to the Glazed Espresso one I had previously bought. It's fun how much you can manipulate the shape of it making it structured or squish it in and obviously change the look of the sides.
> 
> View attachment 5039080


and my dark grey also from the sweet @Jeepgurl76


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> and my dark grey also from the swee @Jeepgurl76
> View attachment 5039913


Nice. You're becoming quite the matinee aficionado!


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Nice. You're becoming quite the matinee aficionado!


yes, I think I have enough for now


----------



## LipglossedX

sdkitty said:


> and my dark grey also from the sweet @Jeepgurl76
> View attachment 5039913



 Beautiful!! I love all the greys!


----------



## samfalstaff

Here is my purple MAM with dash lining. Needs a little TLC, but I'm pretty happy with the color and the muted hardware.


----------



## anthrosphere

samfalstaff said:


> Here is my purple MAM with dash lining. Needs a little TLC, but I'm pretty happy with the color and the muted hardware.
> View attachment 5054568


Gorgeous!!


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> Here is my purple MAM with dash lining. Needs a little TLC, but I'm pretty happy with the color and the muted hardware.
> View attachment 5054568



Gorgeous! That color is stunning!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Here is my purple MAM with dash lining. Needs a little TLC, but I'm pretty happy with the color and the muted hardware.
> View attachment 5054568


Love the purple color!!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Here is my purple MAM with dash lining. Needs a little TLC, but I'm pretty happy with the color and the muted hardware.
> View attachment 5054568


Gorgeous shade of purple!!!


----------



## jennalovesbags

samfalstaff said:


> Here is my purple MAM with dash lining. Needs a little TLC, but I'm pretty happy with the color and the muted hardware.
> View attachment 5054568


I think I had a MAC in that back in the day. The leather was nice as I recall.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Gorgeous shade of purple!!!


Thanks


----------



## samfalstaff

Well, I've officially hit RM bag perfection. Guys, I love this new bag! (Early mother's day present from me to me )
Navy (I think) blue OS MAM with FDL lining, gold HW


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> Well, I've officially hit RM bag perfection. Guys, I love this new bag! (Early mother's day present from me to me )
> Navy (I think) blue OS MAM with FDL lining, gold HW
> View attachment 5058663
> View attachment 5058664



OMG I love it!!! Regrets haha... Enjoy your new beauty!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Also that arrived pretty fast!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Well, I've officially hit RM bag perfection. Guys, I love this new bag! (Early mother's day present from me to me )
> Navy (I think) blue OS MAM with FDL lining, gold HW
> View attachment 5058663
> View attachment 5058664


gorgeous!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Well, I've officially hit RM bag perfection. Guys, I love this new bag! (Early mother's day present from me to me )
> Navy (I think) blue OS MAM with FDL lining, gold HW
> View attachment 5058663
> View attachment 5058664


Congrats! I was very close to buying this one myself, it's absolutely amazing!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> OMG I love it!!! Regrets haha... Enjoy your new beauty!!





Antonia said:


> gorgeous!!!!!!!!





Shelby33 said:


> Congrats! I was very close to buying this one myself, it's absolutely amazing!!!


Thanks. It doesn't disappoint. I was thinking I would have to wait a longer time for it, but once it left Australia it was pretty quick. Seems very early for a mom day present but oh well.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks. It doesn't disappoint. I was thinking I would have to wait a longer time for it, but once it left Australia it was pretty quick. Seems very early for a mom day present but oh well.


Everyday should be Mother's Day. Also, on their birthdays, WE should get the presents. We're the ones who were nice enough to keep raising them year after year, after all.


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> Well, I've officially hit RM bag perfection. Guys, I love this new bag! (Early mother's day present from me to me )
> Navy (I think) blue OS MAM with FDL lining, gold HW
> View attachment 5058663
> View attachment 5058664



Beautiful!    Congratulations!


----------



## Denverite

samfalstaff said:


> Well, I've officially hit RM bag perfection. Guys, I love this new bag! (Early mother's day present from me to me )
> Navy (I think) blue OS MAM with FDL lining, gold HW
> View attachment 5058663
> View attachment 5058664



Ooh that is so pretty, congrats!!


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful!    Congratulations!





Denverite said:


> Ooh that is so pretty, congrats!!


Thanks


----------



## Skittle

samfalstaff said:


> Well, I've officially hit RM bag perfection. Guys, I love this new bag! (Early mother's day present from me to me )
> Navy (I think) blue OS MAM with FDL lining, gold HW
> View attachment 5058663
> View attachment 5058664


So beautiful! 
Dreaming of a Nikki in this leather.


----------



## samfalstaff

Skittle said:


> So beautiful!
> Dreaming of a Nikki in this leather.


Oh, that would be the dream!


----------



## Shelby33

Lavender Devote


With flash


----------



## Shelby33

Shelby33 said:


> Lavender Devote
> View attachment 5062021
> 
> With flash
> 
> View attachment 5062022


So after using this for a day, I definitely LOVE it. The color is lavender, I don't know why she called this color that. It's more like a light brownish mauve. The HW is silver, blue and white striped lining. It is very comfortable and I can get to my stuff without taking the bag off my shoulder. The leather is very soft and smooshy. Would highly recommend! 


The color is lighter than it appears here. Someone else buy one. The black ones were really nice too but I would stick to the blue and white lining.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> So after using this for a day, I definitely LOVE it. The color is lavender, I don't know why she called this color that. It's more like a light brownish mauve. The HW is silver, blue and white striped lining. It is very comfortable and I can get to my stuff without taking the bag off my shoulder. The leather is very soft and smooshy. Would highly recommend!
> View attachment 5062460
> 
> The color is lighter than it appears here. Someone else buy one. The black ones were really nice too but I would stick to the blue and white lining.


that's pretty....I had a lavender MAM and it was more like grey with lavender undertones to my eyes


----------



## anthrosphere

Shelby33 said:


> So after using this for a day, I definitely LOVE it. The color is lavender, I don't know why she called this color that. It's more like a light brownish mauve. The HW is silver, blue and white striped lining. It is very comfortable and I can get to my stuff without taking the bag off my shoulder. The leather is very soft and smooshy. Would highly recommend!
> View attachment 5062460
> 
> The color is lighter than it appears here. Someone else buy one. The black ones were really nice too but I would stick to the blue and white lining.


I wish I can find one for really cheap price. Lots of the ones on Mercari and Posh are well over hundred dollars. Yours looks soo snuggable! It is beautiful!


----------



## Shelby33

anthrosphere said:


> I wish I can find one for really cheap price. Lots of the ones on Mercari and Posh are well over hundred dollars. Yours looks soo snuggable! It is beautiful!


Thanks! I found this in ebay for 30, shipping was 20. Totally worth it. 
Which one are you looking for?


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks! I found this in ebay for 30, shipping was 20. Totally worth it.
> Which one are you looking for?


you are a good shopper


----------



## anthrosphere

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks! I found this in ebay for 30, shipping was 20. Totally worth it.
> Which one are you looking for?


Sdkitty is right, you are a good shopper! I would love one like yours, or brown or black. 

I guess I am not looking at these listings correctly, because I noticed that listings with the bag's name on it tend to be priced really high, while ones like "Rebecca Minkoff bag/tote/leather/crossbody" with no names are usually priced... Lower? Might be just me, though.


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> you are a good shopper


@Shelby33 is the QUEEN shopper!!


----------



## sdkitty

anthrosphere said:


> Sdkitty is right, you are a good shopper! I would love one like yours, or brown or black.
> 
> I guess I am not looking at these listings correctly, because I noticed that listings with the bag's name on it tend to be priced really high, while ones like "Rebecca Minkoff bag/tote/leather/crossbody" with no names are usually priced... Lower? Might be just me, though.


I do think you get a better deal from people who don't know what they have.  So if there is no style name or it's the wrong name often the price will be lower.  People who know about these bags see them as more valuable sometimes.


----------



## Shelby33

anthrosphere said:


> Sdkitty is right, you are a good shopper! I would love one like yours, or brown or black.
> 
> I guess I am not looking at these listings correctly, because I noticed that listings with the bag's name on it tend to be priced really high, while ones like "Rebecca Minkoff bag/tote/leather/crossbody" with no names are usually priced... Lower? Might be just me, though.


I see the same thing!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> you are a good shopper


I just happened to look that night and see it. I hardly ever check ebay!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I do think you get a better deal from people who don't know what they have.  So if there is no style name or it's the wrong name often the price will be lower.  People who know about these bags see them as more valuable sometimes.


Exactly!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I just happened to look that night and see it. I hardly ever check ebay!


It was meant to be yours!!!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> So after using this for a day, I definitely LOVE it. The color is lavender, I don't know why she called this color that. It's more like a light brownish mauve. The HW is silver, blue and white striped lining. It is very comfortable and I can get to my stuff without taking the bag off my shoulder. The leather is very soft and smooshy. Would highly recommend!
> View attachment 5062460
> 
> The color is lighter than it appears here. Someone else buy one. The black ones were really nice too but I would stick to the blue and white lining.



I really like my green devote! But it’s more of a fall bag so holding off on using it more.


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> I really like my green devote! But it’s more of a fall bag so holding off on using it more.


I can't do seasons with my bags. I just use whatever I'm dying to use. I did try to, but failed.


----------



## Antonia

Anyone here for a reveal??  I just bought an old school camel colored MAB with brass HW from Thred Up...I have NOT unzipped it yet-lol, so it's going to be a surprise to me as well.  I hope it's not an ugly lining!!  I'm so nervous to open it-lol!!  Here is a pic of the outside of the bag:


----------



## Skittle

Antonia said:


> Anyone here for a reveal??  I just bought an old school camel colored MAB with brass HW from Thred Up...I have NOT unzipped it yet-lol, so it's going to be a surprise to me as well.  I hope it's not an ugly lining!!  I'm so nervous to open it-lol!!  Here is a pic of the outside of the bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5067591
> View attachment 5067593
> View attachment 5067594
> View attachment 5067603
> View attachment 5067604
> View attachment 5067605



Oh, it's beautiful and perfect for summer!   Look inside!!!


----------



## Antonia

Well, @Shelby33,  looks like I owe you $10! How did you ever guess this lining???   I love this lining!   I was worried it was going to be that black with pinstripe lining!


----------



## Antonia

Modeling pic


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Well, @Shelby33,  looks like I owe you $10! How did you ever guess this lining???   I love this lining!   I was worried it was going to be that black with pinstripe lining!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5067607


This bag looks amazing  love the lining.


----------



## Skittle

Oh, wow! This is a rare one, isn't it! Congratulations!


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> This bag looks amazing  love the lining.


Thank you Carrie!!


----------



## Antonia

Skittle said:


> Oh, wow! This is a rare one, isn't it! Congratulations!


Thank you Skittle!!  Yes, very old but in decent shape.  The lining looks immaculate!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Well, @Shelby33,  looks like I owe you $10! How did you ever guess this lining???   I love this lining!   I was worried it was going to be that black with pinstripe lining!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5067607


I think that is "saddle" and I don't know I just guessed! Saddle has the softest leather of any!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Modeling pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5067610


It is really, truly beautiful!!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I think that is "saddle" and I don't know I just guessed! Saddle has the softest leather of any!


Yes, it is quite soft!!!  You really know your RM!!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> It is really, truly beautiful!!!


Thank you Shelby!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Yes, it is quite soft!!!  You really know your RM!!!


Sad, isn't it?


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Anyone here for a reveal??  I just bought an old school camel colored MAB with brass HW from Thred Up...I have NOT unzipped it yet-lol, so it's going to be a surprise to me as well.  I hope it's not an ugly lining!!  I'm so nervous to open it-lol!!  Here is a pic of the outside of the bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5067591
> View attachment 5067593
> View attachment 5067594
> View attachment 5067603
> View attachment 5067604
> View attachment 5067605



It's beautiful!     Congratulations!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Modeling pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5067610


Wow! I was nervous after reading your first post. Glad it turned out to be fantastic!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Antonia said:


> Well, @Shelby33,  looks like I owe you $10! How did you ever guess this lining???   I love this lining!   I was worried it was going to be that black with pinstripe lining!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5067607


Wow you got lucky!


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> Modeling pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5067610



Beautiful!! and love the lining!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Wow! I was nervous after reading your first post. Glad it turned out to be fantastic!


Thanks @samfalstaff !


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> Wow you got lucky!


Thank you @jennalovesbags !!


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> Beautiful!! and love the lining!


Thanks @LipglossedX !!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> It's beautiful!   Congratulations!


Thanks @JenJBS !


----------



## Antonia

Love how these MABs are so puddly


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Love how these MABs are so puddly
> View attachment 5070110
> View attachment 5070111


It's really beautiful. I think saddle really has the softest leather!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> It's really beautiful. I think saddle really has the softest leather!


Thank you Shelby!!


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Love how these MABs are so puddly
> View attachment 5070110
> View attachment 5070111



Gorgeous!


----------



## Antonia

JenJBS said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you Jen!!


----------



## Shelby33

Royal MAM!!
B/W floral lining, soft thick leather, amazing color!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Royal MAM!!
> B/W floral lining, soft thick leather, amazing color!
> View attachment 5070449
> View attachment 5070451


Oh wow, that looks new!!   Beautiful!!!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Royal MAM!!
> B/W floral lining, soft thick leather, amazing color!
> View attachment 5070449
> View attachment 5070451


pretty color....another one of your bargain finds?


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Royal MAM!!
> B/W floral lining, soft thick leather, amazing color!
> View attachment 5070449
> View attachment 5070451



Gorgeous!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Royal MAM!!
> B/W floral lining, soft thick leather, amazing color!
> View attachment 5070449
> View attachment 5070451


Oh, yes! What a stunner!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Oh wow, that looks new!!   Beautiful!!!


It does! It looks like it was never used!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Gorgeous!!


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> pretty color....another one of your bargain finds?


Well I consider it a bargain


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Oh wow, that looks new!!   Beautiful!!!


Thank you


----------



## samfalstaff

Seller said it was chocolate so I'm going with that. Chocolate MAB with gingham interior. I didn't realize it until I got the bag, but it doesn't have the finished tassels. I wish it did, but the leather is very soft. It reminds me of my brown MA hobo. Not bad at $25!


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Seller said it was chocolate so I'm going with that. Chocolate MAB with gingham interior. I didn't realize it until I got the bag, but it doesn't have the finished tassels. I wish it did, but the leather is very soft. It reminds me of my brown MA hobo. Not bad at $25!
> View attachment 5072572
> View attachment 5072573
> View attachment 5072574
> View attachment 5072575


great, esp for $25


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Seller said it was chocolate so I'm going with that. Chocolate MAB with gingham interior. I didn't realize it until I got the bag, but it doesn't have the finished tassels. I wish it did, but the leather is very soft. It reminds me of my brown MA hobo. Not bad at $25!
> View attachment 5072572
> View attachment 5072573
> View attachment 5072574
> View attachment 5072575


The chestnut brown also had that interior. This bag is from before there were finished tassels, a treasure!


----------



## JenJBS

samfalstaff said:


> Seller said it was chocolate so I'm going with that. Chocolate MAB with gingham interior. I didn't realize it until I got the bag, but it doesn't have the finished tassels. I wish it did, but the leather is very soft. It reminds me of my brown MA hobo. Not bad at $25!
> View attachment 5072572
> View attachment 5072573
> View attachment 5072574
> View attachment 5072575



Congratulations on a beautiful bag, and great deal!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> The chestnut brown also had that interior. This bag is from before there were finished tassels, a treasure!


Well, that is nice to hear, but I still miss those tassels!


----------



## samfalstaff

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations on a beautiful bag, and great deal!





sdkitty said:


> great, esp for $25


Thanks!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Seller said it was chocolate so I'm going with that. Chocolate MAB with gingham interior. I didn't realize it until I got the bag, but it doesn't have the finished tassels. I wish it did, but the leather is very soft. It reminds me of my brown MA hobo. Not bad at $25!
> View attachment 5072572
> View attachment 5072573
> View attachment 5072574
> View attachment 5072575


Beautiful!! This looks like the bag Carrie got from Japan!!  She paid more than $25, so that's a great price!!


----------



## Shelby33

Mint Nikki
There seemed to have been 2 versions, a smooshy one from Luna Boston and a stiff one from I think Shopbop? This is definitely the smooshy one! The leather is pretty thick too. Blue/white striped lining and silver HW.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Mint Nikki
> There seemed to have been 2 versions, a smooshy one from Luna Boston and a stiff one from I think Shopbop? This is definitely the smooshy one! The leather is pretty thick too. Blue/white striped lining and silver HW.
> View attachment 5076348
> View attachment 5076349


Congrats Shelby...it's gorgeous!!


----------



## anthrosphere

Shelby33 said:


> Mint Nikki
> There seemed to have been 2 versions, a smooshy one from Luna Boston and a stiff one from I think Shopbop? This is definitely the smooshy one! The leather is pretty thick too. Blue/white striped lining and silver HW.


Love that Tiffany blue color!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Mint Nikki
> There seemed to have been 2 versions, a smooshy one from Luna Boston and a stiff one from I think Shopbop? This is definitely the smooshy one! The leather is pretty thick too. Blue/white striped lining and silver HW.
> View attachment 5076348
> View attachment 5076349


Very nice! Reminds me of my green Nikki


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Very nice! Reminds me of my green Nikki


Thanks! I love green..


----------



## Shelby33

anthrosphere said:


> Love that Tiffany blue color!!


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Congrats Shelby...it's gorgeous!!


Thanks Antonia!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Mint Nikki
> There seemed to have been 2 versions, a smooshy one from Luna Boston and a stiff one from I think Shopbop? This is definitely the smooshy one! The leather is pretty thick too. Blue/white striped lining and silver HW.
> View attachment 5076348
> View attachment 5076349


Beautiful color and love the smoosh!


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Beautiful color and love the smoosh!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

This is not new to me, but I haven't used it because the handles were awful. So I took the handles off that Steady bag I never use and put them on this one, it almost matches, not perfect but better than the other handles. I'm not sure what color this is? FDL lining.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> This is not new to me, but I haven't used it because the handles were awful. So I took the handles off that Steady bag I never use and put them on this one, it almost matches, not perfect but better than the other handles. I'm not sure what color this is? FDL lining.
> View attachment 5077482


Caramel? Looks nice!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Caramel? Looks nice!


Right! Now I remember, this is "carmel" and there was a newer color called "caramel" - don't you have this bag too?


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> This is not new to me, but I haven't used it because the handles were awful. So I took the handles off that Steady bag I never use and put them on this one, it almost matches, not perfect but better than the other handles. I'm not sure what color this is? FDL lining.
> View attachment 5077482


handles look like  a match to me.....you're so good at the rehabbing


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Right! Now I remember, this is "carmel" and there was a newer color called "caramel" - don't you have this bag too?


I have a similar bag, but I thought it was chocolate.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Right! Now I remember, this is "carmel" and there was a newer color called "caramel" - don't you have this bag too?


I was actually thinking of switching to it, but then I got lazy.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I have a similar bag, but I thought it was chocolate.


There were so many browns it's hard to remember!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> handles look like  a match to me.....you're so good at the rehabbing


Thank you


----------



## Skittle

White Nikki with FDL lining.


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> White Nikki with FDL lining.
> 
> View attachment 5078490


Beautiful!!!! Have you had this or is it new?


----------



## Skittle

Shelby33 said:


> Beautiful!!!! Have you had this or is it new?



Thank you!

It's kind of new. I received it about a month ago, but it took me a while until I managed to clean it a little bit.


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> Thank you!
> 
> It's kind of new. I received it about a month ago, but it took me a while until I managed to clean it a little bit.


You did a great job! How is the leather on it?


----------



## Skittle

Shelby33 said:


> You did a great job! How is the leather on it?



It’s thick, pebbly and smooshy. On the other side it has one of those mismatched panels that people used to complain about: one side is very pebbly while the other is more smooth. I will take some more pictures tomorrow. It doesn’t bother me much. I think it’s interesting . But, of course, I didn’t pay full price.


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> It’s thick, pebbly and smooshy. On the other side it has one of those mismatched panels that people used to complain about: one side is very pebbly while the other is more smooth. I will take some more pictures tomorrow. It doesn’t bother me much. I think it’s interesting . But, of course, I didn’t pay full price.


I'm happy as long as one side is more or less uniform, if there is a difference on the back it doesn't bother me!


----------



## Shelby33

Ok this is finished. I posted about it somewhere... Anyway this is the first time I used Angelus Leather paint. I wanted the handles to look better. It was pretty easy, you paint then after 12-24 hours paint it with an acrylic sealer. It wasn't messy, pretty easy. I'll let you know how it wears.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Ok this is finished. I posted about it somewhere... Anyway this is the first time I used Angelus Leather paint. I wanted the handles to look better. It was pretty easy, you paint then after 12-24 hours paint it with an acrylic sealer. It wasn't messy, pretty easy. I'll let you know how it wears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5079628


looks great
I just checked out the Angelus Leather paint briefly.....looks like you would have had a few browns to choose from....of course you chose right


----------



## Skittle

Shelby33 said:


> Ok this is finished. I posted about it somewhere... Anyway this is the first time I used Angelus Leather paint. I wanted the handles to look better. It was pretty easy, you paint then after 12-24 hours paint it with an acrylic sealer. It wasn't messy, pretty easy. I'll let you know how it wears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5079628



Excellent work, looks perfect!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Ok this is finished. I posted about it somewhere... Anyway this is the first time I used Angelus Leather paint. I wanted the handles to look better. It was pretty easy, you paint then after 12-24 hours paint it with an acrylic sealer. It wasn't messy, pretty easy. I'll let you know how it wears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5079628


I just bought this same paint for a vintage DB bag I have! Glad to hear it worked out! Although I did not know about the sealer...


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> I just bought this same paint for a vintage DB bag I have! Glad to hear it worked out! Although I did not know about the sealer...


so you haven't used it yet?


----------



## samfalstaff

@Shelby33 
Here's my Chocolate/Caramel MAM and Chocolate/Caramel Nikki. The leather looks and feels the same. Both have FDL lining.


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> so you haven't used it yet?


Nope. I have two other bags that I want to work on first. So the DB is just waiting.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> @Shelby33
> Here's my Chocolate/Caramel MAM and Chocolate/Caramel Nikki. The leather looks and feels the same. Both have FDL lining.
> 
> View attachment 5079717
> View attachment 5079718


Beautiful!!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I just bought this same paint for a vintage DB bag I have! Glad to hear it worked out! Although I did not know about the sealer...


After reading a bit more I think the sealer is more for shoes and sneakers, so you may not need it!


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> Excellent work, looks perfect!


Thanks Skittle!!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> looks great
> I just checked out the Angelus Leather paint briefly.....looks like you would have had a few browns to choose from....of course you chose right


I actually didn't but I fixed it! To anyone else doing a similar bag, British Tan is not the correct color!


----------



## Shelby33

I thought the BW was too shiny and read that spraying it with rubbing alcohol would dull it. It's definitely not as shiny now, not sure if I will do it one more time or not.


----------



## Shelby33

Here is CORAL, not persimmon. Which is good because that leather is stiff and this is soft! I think this is the newest never been used bag I've gotten so far. It looks great with white, grey, yellow, red, etc. It will be fun breaking this in! 



The color is somewhere between these.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Here is CORAL, not persimmon. Which is good because that leather is stiff and this is soft! I think this is the newest never been used bag I've gotten so far. It looks great with white, grey, yellow, red, etc. It will be fun breaking this in!
> View attachment 5082602
> View attachment 5082603
> 
> The color is somewhere between these.
> View attachment 5082604


first pics looks more pink, second more orange
pretty bag


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Here is CORAL, not persimmon. Which is good because that leather is stiff and this is soft! I think this is the newest never been used bag I've gotten so far. It looks great with white, grey, yellow, red, etc. It will be fun breaking this in!
> View attachment 5082602
> View attachment 5082603
> 
> The color is somewhere between these.
> View attachment 5082604


I love it!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Here is CORAL, not persimmon. Which is good because that leather is stiff and this is soft! I think this is the newest never been used bag I've gotten so far. It looks great with white, grey, yellow, red, etc. It will be fun breaking this in!
> View attachment 5082602
> View attachment 5082603
> 
> The color is somewhere between these.
> View attachment 5082604



Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Here is CORAL, not persimmon. Which is good because that leather is stiff and this is soft! I think this is the newest never been used bag I've gotten so far. It looks great with white, grey, yellow, red, etc. It will be fun breaking this in!
> View attachment 5082602
> View attachment 5082603
> 
> The color is somewhere between these.
> View attachment 5082604


What a cute little bag! Lovely pop of color too! Does it skew more orange or pink?


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Here is CORAL, not persimmon. Which is good because that leather is stiff and this is soft! I think this is the newest never been used bag I've gotten so far. It looks great with white, grey, yellow, red, etc. It will be fun breaking this in!
> View attachment 5082602
> View attachment 5082603
> 
> The color is somewhere between these.
> View attachment 5082604



It's gorgeous!  Such a beautiful color!  The leather looks luscious!  Seems like coral bag colors are soooo hard to capture exactly in photos...


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> It's gorgeous!  Such a beautiful color!  The leather looks luscious!  Seems like coral bag colors are soooo hard to capture exactly in photos...


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> What a cute little bag! Lovely pop of color too! Does it skew more orange or pink?


I'd say more orange. 
Here it is outside


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Beautiful! Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I love it!!  Congrats!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> first pics looks more pink, second more orange
> pretty bag


Thanks!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I'd say more orange.
> Here it is outside
> View attachment 5082869


Oh, yeah! That's nice!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I'd say more orange.
> Here it is outside
> View attachment 5082869


that's funny....pic you posted this morning (?) looks more pinky-orange


----------



## shesnochill

samfalstaff said:


> @Shelby33
> Here's my Chocolate/Caramel MAM and Chocolate/Caramel Nikki. The leather looks and feels the same. Both have FDL lining.
> 
> View attachment 5079717
> View attachment 5079718




Yumm!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> that's funny....pic you posted this morning (?) looks more pinky-orange


I think I can take 50 pictures of it and it will look like 50 different colors.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, yeah! That's nice!


Thanks!!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I think I can take 50 pictures of it and it will look like 50 different colors.


as long as you love it


----------



## Shelby33

Burgundy Darling


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Burgundy Darling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5083577


So gorgeous!! Congrats Shelby!  Is this the one with black and white floral lining??


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Burgundy Darling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5083577



Pretty!! I love the burgundy!


----------



## Shelby33

O


LipglossedX said:


> Pretty!! I love the burgundy!


This color is so nice, I need to get an outdoor shot but I can't do that in front of the guys fixing the chimney   
It looks very much like GE.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> So gorgeous!! Congrats Shelby!  Is this the one with black and white floral lining??


Yes! And thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

In the sun and with GE. It does look darker and more purple than GE to me.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> In the sun and with GE. It does look darker and more purple than GE to me.
> View attachment 5083725
> View attachment 5083727
> View attachment 5083730


It’s really pretty  I love it!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> Burgundy Darling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5083577



Beautiful!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Burgundy Darling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5083577


Oh, this is nice. I like the zipper detail.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> In the sun and with GE. It does look darker and more purple than GE to me.
> View attachment 5083725
> View attachment 5083727
> View attachment 5083730


That GE!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, this is nice. I like the zipper detail.


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you! It's a great bag, I love the huge side pockets!


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> It’s really pretty  I love it!


Thank you!


----------



## Skittle

Shelby33 said:


> You did a great job! How is the leather on it?



I promised to post more pictures last week, but couldn’t find the time.

Here they are, with some closeups on the leather:


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> I promised to post more pictures last week, but couldn’t find the time.
> 
> Here they are, with some closeups on the leather:
> 
> View attachment 5085278
> View attachment 5085279
> View attachment 5085280
> View attachment 5085281


I LOVE it  !


----------



## Shelby33

I got the MAB!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> I got the MAB!
> View attachment 5088563
> View attachment 5088564
> View attachment 5088565
> View attachment 5088566
> View attachment 5088567
> View attachment 5088569



OMG it's so pretty!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> I got the MAB!
> View attachment 5088563
> View attachment 5088564
> View attachment 5088565
> View attachment 5088566
> View attachment 5088567
> View attachment 5088569


Beautiful


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I got the MAB!
> View attachment 5088563
> View attachment 5088564
> View attachment 5088565
> View attachment 5088566
> View attachment 5088567
> View attachment 5088569


wow, I didn't realize they made so many colors of MAB....pretty!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> I got the MAB!
> View attachment 5088563
> View attachment 5088564
> View attachment 5088565
> View attachment 5088566
> View attachment 5088567
> View attachment 5088569



Gorgeous!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I got the MAB!
> View attachment 5088563
> View attachment 5088564
> View attachment 5088565
> View attachment 5088566
> View attachment 5088567
> View attachment 5088569


HOLY SMOKES THAT'S FREAKING GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> HOLY SMOKES THAT'S FREAKING GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Shelby33

JenJBS said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> wow, I didn't realize they made so many colors of MAB....pretty!


Thanks! I've never seen this color!


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Beautiful


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> OMG it's so pretty!!


Thanks!!


----------



## Skittle

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks!!



Congrats on this beauty!!!
You said that it's royal? It looks to be in perfect condition!


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> Congrats on this beauty!!!
> You said that it's royal? It looks to be in perfect condition!


No its not royal, I don't know what color it is, an iridescent blue?


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> No its not royal, I don't know what color it is, an iridescent blue?


All I know is, I've never seen that many 'heart eyes' on another reveal!!  It's stunning and so unique!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> All I know is, I've never seen that many 'heart eyes' on another reveal!!  It's stunning and so unique!!


It feels exactly like the midnight leather, and same lining. I really love it!


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> Congrats on this beauty!!!
> You said that it's royal? It looks to be in perfect condition!


I did get a royal MAM maybe last week though!


----------



## Skittle

Shelby33 said:


> I did get a royal MAM maybe last week though!




Oh, that's why I remembered something about royal!

Now you have another mystery color that you have to figure out .


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> Oh, that's why I remembered something about royal!
> 
> Now you have another mystery color that you have to figure out .


I figured it out! It's marine-




__





						What did you get at the GILT sale BIG REVEAL THREAD
					

I got my mini Nikki in Seafoam and it is gorgeous the color is amazing and the leather is so smooshy - I love it I will post pictures later tonight of the new grey Mattie and the mini Nikki. The mini Nikki is the perfect size for me I love it. :tup:




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Skittle

Shelby33 said:


> I figured it out! It's marine-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did you get at the GILT sale BIG REVEAL THREAD
> 
> 
> I got my mini Nikki in Seafoam and it is gorgeous the color is amazing and the leather is so smooshy - I love it I will post pictures later tonight of the new grey Mattie and the mini Nikki. The mini Nikki is the perfect size for me I love it. :tup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com



You are good! I never heard of that color, I am going to search the forum. Is it an old school color?


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> You are good! I never heard of that color, I am going to search the forum. Is it an old school color?


I think it was from a Gilt Group sale in 08?


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I figured it out! It's marine-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did you get at the GILT sale BIG REVEAL THREAD
> 
> 
> I got my mini Nikki in Seafoam and it is gorgeous the color is amazing and the leather is so smooshy - I love it I will post pictures later tonight of the new grey Mattie and the mini Nikki. The mini Nikki is the perfect size for me I love it. :tup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Boy you are good @Shelby33 !!  I just read that little blurb...does yours have an upside down name plaque?  
I can't wait to see more pics of this beauty!!  This is the one that was new with tags right?  Wow, what a find!!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I think it was from a Gilt Group sale in 08?


great that pics showed from that old post......so yours is a never-used 2008 bag?  what a find


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> great that pics showed from that old post......so yours is a never-used 2008 bag?  what a find


Still had the plastic tag on it and the chain tag, doesn't look like it was ever used.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Boy you are good @Shelby33 !!  I just read that little blurb...does yours have an upside down name plaque?
> I can't wait to see more pics of this beauty!!  This is the one that was new with tags right?  Wow, what a find!!


No the tag is right side up! BUT I did find a post you started asking if marine would be available in a Nikki!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> No the tag is right side up! BUT I did find a post you started asking if marine would be available in a Nikki!


Me????  That would be beautiful!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Me????  That would be beautiful!!


A Nikki   Pretty sure there is a matinee out there in this color.


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> A Nikki   Pretty sure there is a matinee out there in this color.


Yes there is, it's marine with cobalt.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Yes there is, it's marine with cobalt.


I could have sworn the blue Mattie was on posh for the longest time but now I can’t find it lol so now off to the old threads to see pics of it again ha ha.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I figured it out! It's marine-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did you get at the GILT sale BIG REVEAL THREAD
> 
> 
> I got my mini Nikki in Seafoam and it is gorgeous the color is amazing and the leather is so smooshy - I love it I will post pictures later tonight of the new grey Mattie and the mini Nikki. The mini Nikki is the perfect size for me I love it. :tup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


I was wondering who bought that bag! Such a lovely blue!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I could have sworn the blue Mattie was on posh for the longest time but now I can’t find it lol so now off to the old threads to see pics of it again ha ha.


Here is the one in ocean but the blue one that was on posh that I saw didn’t have gold flaps on it.


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I could have sworn the blue Mattie was on posh for the longest time but now I can’t find it lol so now off to the old threads to see pics of it again ha ha.







__





						I got my Marine/Cobalt Matinee today!
					

I never thought I'd own a blue bag because I really dislike blue, but this bag is an amazing shade of blue!   I look very delirious peering through the blue straps in the last photo, but I usually am delirious.




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Jeepgurl76

You find everything lol. yes, this is it!! Thank you for posting!!


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> You find everything lol. yes, this is it!! Thank you for posting!!


You're very welcome!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> You're very welcome!


Posting the BBW MAB soon.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

My BBW MAB that arrived today. The leather on this is smooth and came with a strap. Love the hardware, paisley lining, blue stripe and finished tassels. The 2nd pics are of my other  BBW MAB I and leather is more pebbly on it. Has black and white floral lining with siggy hardware.


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> My BBW MAB that arrived today. The leather on this is smooth and came with a strap. Love the hardware, paisley lining, blue stripe and finished tassels. The 2nd pics are of my other  BBW MAB I and leather is more pebbly on it. Has black and white floral lining with siggy hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5089562
> View attachment 5089563
> View attachment 5089564
> View attachment 5089565


It's beautiful!!!! The handles look good and the leather looks amazing! You already know how I feel about paisley!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> It's beautiful!!!! The handles look good and the leather looks amazing! You already know how I feel about paisley!


Just something about paisley lining  was surprised the handles were in decent condition lol only one bent side on one of the handles that can be fixed he he.


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Just something about paisley lining  was surprised the handles were in decent condition lol only one bent side on one of the handles that can be fixed he he.


It sounds perfect! I've had bent handles and just wearing the bag straightened them out.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> My BBW MAB that arrived today. The leather on this is smooth and came with a strap. Love the hardware, paisley lining, blue stripe and finished tassels. The 2nd pics are of my other  BBW MAB I and leather is more pebbly on it. Has black and white floral lining with siggy hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5089562
> View attachment 5089563
> View attachment 5089564
> View attachment 5089565


Woo hoo!  Looks great!  Handles look really good too, which is so important!!  You know what I love about that strap is the aged brass dog leash clasp!  You don't see a lot of straps like that.  Do you think it was a special order??  Congrats Carrie!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Woo hoo!  Looks great!  Handles look really good too, which is so important!!  You know what I love about that strap is the aged brass dog leash clasp!  You don't see a lot of straps like that.  Do you think it was a special order??  Congrats Carrie!!


Thank you! I was wondering myself if it was possibly a special order. Not sure, going to dig in the forums again see if I can find any info. This one reminded me of the one Lindsay Lohan carried. Her bag had FDL lining


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> My BBW MAB that arrived today. The leather on this is smooth and came with a strap. Love the hardware, paisley lining, blue stripe and finished tassels. The 2nd pics are of my other  BBW MAB I and leather is more pebbly on it. Has black and white floral lining with siggy hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5089562
> View attachment 5089563
> View attachment 5089564
> View attachment 5089565



Super pretty!!  Congrats! So nice it has a strap too


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Going through old threads and found that this BBW purple tape  MAC  I purchased on Posh was originally from a special order. Sellers pic from posh. Pretty cool!


----------



## JenJBS

Jeepgurl76 said:


> My BBW MAB that arrived today. The leather on this is smooth and came with a strap. Love the hardware, paisley lining, blue stripe and finished tassels. The 2nd pics are of my other  BBW MAB I and leather is more pebbly on it. Has black and white floral lining with siggy hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5089562
> View attachment 5089563
> View attachment 5089564
> View attachment 5089565



It's beautiful!   Congratulations!


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> My BBW MAB that arrived today. The leather on this is smooth and came with a strap. Love the hardware, paisley lining, blue stripe and finished tassels. The 2nd pics are of my other  BBW MAB I and leather is more pebbly on it. Has black and white floral lining with siggy hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5089562
> View attachment 5089563
> View attachment 5089564
> View attachment 5089565


very nice and ususual to get a strap.....do you have a preference between the two bags?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

sdkitty said:


> very nice and ususual to get a strap.....do you have a preference between the two bags?


The  new one since it has paisley lining in it.


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> The  new one since it has paisley lining in it.


I personally prefer the smooth leather too .....it's interesting how people here all have different tastes and preferences.  Over on the Bal forum there was a fuss made over a pebbled leather bag.  They made their name on the smooth leather but I guess people liked seeing something new.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

sdkitty said:


> I personally prefer the smooth leather too .....it's interesting how people here all have different tastes and preferences.  Over on the Bal forum there was a fuss made over a pebbled leather bag.  They made their name on the smooth leather but I guess people liked seeing something new.


I actually like both smooth and pebbly leather. Wouldn’t say I really have a preference but bag linings do matter to me


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I actually like both smooth and pebbly leather. Wouldn’t say I really have a preference but bag linings do matter to me


again we're all different....I guess I have preferences in RM linings since there are so many different ones but lining isn't a deal breaker for me


----------



## LipglossedX

New black MAB and Matinee arrived. Haven't had much time to do much with them but they are beautiful. Was trying to figure out if the Matinee was stonewashed since it is really soft smooth leather but it seems different than my stonewash MAM so I don't know what it is? Sorry these turned out kind of dark but just wanted to share some quick pictures. 

ETA - @Shelby33 thinks the Matinee might be Night leather which would probably make sense since it's super soft but shiner and slightly different feeling than Stonewash. Does anyone have a Night leather bag??






Black (not stonewash haha... didn't mean to type that) MAB (thanks @Jeepgurl76 !)... this bag is so squishy and I'm interested to test out the MAB size since it seems to be a favorite for people.




Black Bag Party with stonewash MAM


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> New black MAB and Matinee arrived. Haven't had much time to do much with them but they are beautiful. Was trying to figure out if the Matinee was stonewashed since it is really soft smooth leather but it seems different than my stonewash MAM so I don't know what it is? Sorry these turned out kind of dark but just wanted to share some quick pictures.
> 
> ETA - @Shelby33 thinks the Matinee might be Night leather which would probably make sense since it's super soft but shiner and slightly different feeling than Stonewash. Does anyone have a Night leather bag??
> 
> View attachment 5108577
> 
> View attachment 5108580
> 
> 
> Black (not stonewash haha... didn't mean to type that) MAB (thanks @Jeepgurl76 !)... this bag is so squishy and I'm interested to test out the MAB size since it seems to be a favorite for people.
> View attachment 5108583
> View attachment 5108608
> 
> 
> Black Bag Party with stonewash MAM
> View attachment 5108595


they all look beautiful


----------



## LipglossedX

sdkitty said:


> they all look beautiful



Thanks!


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> New black MAB and Matinee arrived. Haven't had much time to do much with them but they are beautiful. Was trying to figure out if the Matinee was stonewashed since it is really soft smooth leather but it seems different than my stonewash MAM so I don't know what it is? Sorry these turned out kind of dark but just wanted to share some quick pictures.
> 
> ETA - @Shelby33 thinks the Matinee might be Night leather which would probably make sense since it's super soft but shiner and slightly different feeling than Stonewash. Does anyone have a Night leather bag??
> 
> View attachment 5108577
> 
> View attachment 5108580
> 
> 
> Black (not stonewash haha... didn't mean to type that) MAB (thanks @Jeepgurl76 !)... this bag is so squishy and I'm interested to test out the MAB size since it seems to be a favorite for people.
> View attachment 5108583
> View attachment 5108608
> 
> 
> Black Bag Party with stonewash MAM
> View attachment 5108595


so many blacks - night, pepper, black cat....and of course SW.  they all look beautiful in pictures.


----------



## LipglossedX

sdkitty said:


> so many blacks - night, pepper, black cat....and of course SW.  they all look beautiful in pictures.



They are all beautiful leathers!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> New black MAB and Matinee arrived. Haven't had much time to do much with them but they are beautiful. Was trying to figure out if the Matinee was stonewashed since it is really soft smooth leather but it seems different than my stonewash MAM so I don't know what it is? Sorry these turned out kind of dark but just wanted to share some quick pictures.
> 
> ETA - @Shelby33 thinks the Matinee might be Night leather which would probably make sense since it's super soft but shiner and slightly different feeling than Stonewash. Does anyone have a Night leather bag??
> 
> View attachment 5108577
> 
> View attachment 5108580
> 
> 
> Black (not stonewash haha... didn't mean to type that) MAB (thanks @Jeepgurl76 !)... this bag is so squishy and I'm interested to test out the MAB size since it seems to be a favorite for people.
> View attachment 5108583
> View attachment 5108608
> 
> 
> Black Bag Party with stonewash MAM
> View attachment 5108595


I love the bags and the pictures! Also happy that I was wrong and you found the real name of the matinee! It's so cool! I want a black one now!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> I love the bags and the pictures! Also happy that I was wrong and you found the real name of the matinee! It's so cool! I want a black one now!



Thanks for helping me search! For anyone wondering I found a reference to this particular Matinee deep in the forum and it was just sold as "New Black" in 2008 but people said the leather seems to be Midnight.


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> New black MAB and Matinee arrived. Haven't had much time to do much with them but they are beautiful. Was trying to figure out if the Matinee was stonewashed since it is really soft smooth leather but it seems different than my stonewash MAM so I don't know what it is? Sorry these turned out kind of dark but just wanted to share some quick pictures.
> 
> ETA - @Shelby33 thinks the Matinee might be Night leather which would probably make sense since it's super soft but shiner and slightly different feeling than Stonewash. Does anyone have a Night leather bag??
> 
> View attachment 5108577
> 
> View attachment 5108580
> 
> 
> Black (not stonewash haha... didn't mean to type that) MAB (thanks @Jeepgurl76 !)... this bag is so squishy and I'm interested to test out the MAB size since it seems to be a favorite for people.
> View attachment 5108583
> View attachment 5108608
> 
> 
> Black Bag Party with stonewash MAM
> View attachment 5108595


Congrats on your new black bags!  Love the black Mattie and FYI the black MAB was mine that I sent to TRR where Carrie bought it-lol!  Sisterhood of the traveling black MAB!  And yes, it has amazing leather!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> Congrats on your new black bags!  Love the black Mattie and FYI the black MAB was mine that I sent to TRR where Carrie bought it-lol!  Sisterhood of the traveling black MAB!  And yes, it has amazing leather!!



Thanks!! and that's too funny about the MAB! It is the Sisterhood of the Traveling MAB


----------



## Shelby33

Did you guys really think I wasn't going to get this when it was only 15.00?


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Did you guys really think I wasn't going to get this when it was only 15.00?
> 
> View attachment 5112674


and of course it turned out to be beautiful


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> and of course it turned out to be beautiful


Thanks, right now it's in surgery. Needs 2 tummy tucks.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks, right now it's in surgery. Needs 2 tummy tucks.


is it the suede part that needs help?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> is it the suede part that needs help?


The suede part is too bulky. The sides of all the Dream bags are like that. Now it looks like this.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> The suede part is too bulky. The sides of all the Dream bags are like that. Now it looks like this.
> View attachment 5112718
> View attachment 5112720


pretty - nice shade of red......I like red bags to look at but not so much for me to carry


----------



## Skittle

Shelby33 said:


> The suede part is too bulky. The sides of all the Dream bags are like that. Now it looks like this.
> View attachment 5112718
> View attachment 5112720



Very cool! What's your price? I need a tummy tuck, too.


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> Very cool! What's your price? I need a tummy tuck, too.


No charge as long as you sign a waiver not holding me responsible for any bad outcome.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Did you guys really think I wasn't going to get this when it was only 15.00?
> 
> View attachment 5112674


It's beautiful!!  Is this the large size or is it smaller?  Did these come in 2 sizes??


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> It's beautiful!!  Is this the large size or is it smaller?  Did these come in 2 sizes??


This is the larger or regular, the other size was a clutch I think?


----------



## Shelby33

Here are my wines and they are all different. 


MAB paisley 


Mini Nikki b/w floral 


MAM b/w floral 


Dream bag paisley


Nikki mosaic


----------



## Shelby33

Oops and dream bag suede restored


It was very faded.


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Here are my wines and they are all different.
> View attachment 5113009
> 
> MAB paisley
> View attachment 5113010
> 
> Mini Nikki b/w floral
> View attachment 5113011
> 
> MAM b/w floral
> View attachment 5113012
> 
> Dream bag paisley
> View attachment 5113013
> 
> Nikki mosaic
> View attachment 5113014



Beautiful Wine collection!   Amazing how different they can be...


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Here are my wines and they are all different.
> View attachment 5113009
> 
> MAB paisley
> View attachment 5113010
> 
> Mini Nikki b/w floral
> View attachment 5113011
> 
> MAM b/w floral
> View attachment 5113012
> 
> Dream bag paisley
> View attachment 5113013
> 
> Nikki mosaic
> View attachment 5113014


Stunning


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Stunning


Thank you, and thank you for contributing to my wine collection!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Beautiful Wine collection!   Amazing how different they can be...


I know! The leather is all so different!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Oops and dream bag suede restored
> View attachment 5113030
> 
> It was very faded.


I'm officially drunk with all that wine!    Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I'm officially drunk with all that wine!    Beautiful!!!!


It would be great if it really worked that way!


----------



## anthrosphere

Everyone is probably disinterested in seeing this color, but it just arrived today.


----------



## LipglossedX

anthrosphere said:


> Everyone is probably disinterested in seeing this color, but it just arrived today.
> 
> View attachment 5114303
> 
> 
> View attachment 5114305



Congrats! I have a Light Grey one too. I think the color is beautiful!


----------



## anthrosphere

LipglossedX said:


> Congrats! I have a Light Grey one too. I think the color is beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

anthrosphere said:


> Everyone is probably disinterested in seeing this color, but it just arrived today.
> 
> View attachment 5114303
> 
> 
> View attachment 5114305


Beautiful!!


----------



## anthrosphere

Shelby33 said:


> Beautiful!!


Thanks, Shelby.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Here are my wines and they are all different.
> View attachment 5113009
> 
> MAB paisley
> View attachment 5113010
> 
> Mini Nikki b/w floral
> View attachment 5113011
> 
> MAM b/w floral
> View attachment 5113012
> 
> Dream bag paisley
> View attachment 5113013
> 
> Nikki mosaic
> View attachment 5113014


These are all so beautiful!


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> New black MAB and Matinee arrived. Haven't had much time to do much with them but they are beautiful. Was trying to figure out if the Matinee was stonewashed since it is really soft smooth leather but it seems different than my stonewash MAM so I don't know what it is? Sorry these turned out kind of dark but just wanted to share some quick pictures.
> 
> ETA - @Shelby33 thinks the Matinee might be Night leather which would probably make sense since it's super soft but shiner and slightly different feeling than Stonewash. Does anyone have a Night leather bag??
> 
> View attachment 5108577
> 
> View attachment 5108580
> 
> 
> Black (not stonewash haha... didn't mean to type that) MAB (thanks @Jeepgurl76 !)... this bag is so squishy and I'm interested to test out the MAB size since it seems to be a favorite for people.
> View attachment 5108583
> View attachment 5108608
> 
> 
> Black Bag Party with stonewash MAM
> View attachment 5108595


What a great leather! So did it turn out to be Night or Midnight? Or are those the same leathers?


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> These are all so beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> What a great leather! So did it turn out to be Night or Midnight? Or are those the same leathers?



Thanks! I really like it. From what I could dig up it's most likely Midnight. I think they are slightly different from old posts but it's so hard to figure out lol


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> Thanks! I really like it. From what I could dig up it's most likely Midnight. I think they are slightly different from old posts but it's so hard to figure out lol


Yeah, I give up sometimes trying to figure out a leather or color.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Yeah, I give up sometimes trying to figure out a leather or color.


Yeah, that's @Shelby33 's job!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Yeah, that's @Shelby33 's job!!


Very funny Antonia!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Very funny Antonia!


Just sayin'!!


----------



## Shelby33

Latest addition



Leather is extremely soft(softer and more matte than Black Cat) and matte. Lining, blue/black dots, metal name plate.


----------



## lightwave

Great find!!!!


----------



## Shelby33

lightwave said:


> Great find!!!!


Hey you!


----------



## lightwave

Hahaha!!!


----------



## Shelby33

lightwave said:


> Hahaha!!!


----------



## Shelby33

I think I have enough black MAMs now, but I would still like another Black MAB.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I think I have enough black MAMs now, but I would still like another Black MAB.
> View attachment 5172821


Gorgeous collection!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Gorgeous collection!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Sassy

I just recently re-discovered the RM Deals thread and this thread and had a blast going down memory lane reliving all the OS RMs!  I haven’t carried my RMs in a while so I’ve loved seeing your lovely bags. I’ve been dipping my toes in the resale market and here is my first purchase! I think it’s the Jade MAM, paisley lining with siggy GHW.


----------



## Sassy

Sea Green MAM with LGHW. And a comparison shot with the Jade MAM.


----------



## Sassy

Not sure what this color is, mocha? MAM with SHW and blue and cream stripe lining. It’s a stiffer leather with a slight sheen.


----------



## Antonia

Sassy said:


> Not sure what this color is, mocha? MAM with SHW and blue and cream stripe lining. It’s a stiffer leather with a slight sheen.


Ohhh, I like this!!!


----------



## Sassy

Antonia said:


> Ohhh, I like this!!!


Thanks! I don't know why I've been on a green RM kick but this was a nice detour. I also have a Teal MAM and a Forest Green MAM. I should do a family shot of my green MAMs soon! My RMs are like frozen in time bc they've been sitting on a shelf for many, many years.


----------



## sdkitty

Sassy said:


> Not sure what this color is, mocha? MAM with SHW and blue and cream stripe lining. It’s a stiffer leather with a slight sheen.


did you just change your avatar?


----------



## Sassy

sdkitty said:


> did you just change your avatar?


I did! The old avatar and motto was from like 10+ years ago. Since then I’ve moved across the country and have 1 furbaby and 2 human babies.


----------



## sdkitty

Sassy said:


> I did! The old avatar and motto was from like 10+ years ago. Since then I’ve moved across the country and have 1 furbaby and 2 human babies.


cute pup


----------



## Sassy

sdkitty said:


> cute pup


Thanks! Cute cat, I would love a cat but my husband is allergic. Are you in SD?


----------



## sdkitty

Sassy said:


> Thanks! Cute cat, I would love a cat but my husband is allergic. Are you in SD?


yes, we're in hot sunny san diego....have two kitties we adopted right before the shutdown....they were such a blessing - kept us entertained


----------



## Sassy

sdkitty said:


> yes, we're in hot sunny san diego....have two kitties we adopted right before the shutdown....they were such a blessing - kept us entertained


Pandemic pets are the best! We got our pup about 5 years ago but he kept us company during the lockdown and we loved taking walks with him outdoors.


----------



## sdkitty

Sassy said:


> Pandemic pets are the best! We got our pup about 5 years ago but he kept us company during the lockdown and we loved taking walks with him outdoors.


yes it would be nice to have a dog to walk but we like the ease of having kitties


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> Not sure what this color is, mocha? MAM with SHW and blue and cream stripe lining. It’s a stiffer leather with a slight sheen.


I don't think mocha which has old HW. 
Beautiful bag!


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> I don't think mocha which has old HW.
> Beautiful bag!


Thanks! Hmm then I’m stumped! I don’t think I’ve seen this color before. It’s like a brown with gray undertones, stiffer leather with a slight sheen.


----------



## Antonia

Sassy said:


> Thanks! Hmm then I’m stumped! I don’t think I’ve seen this color before. It’s like a brown with gray undertones, stiffer leather with a slight sheen.


@Sassy & @Shelby33 , could it be 'lavender'?   Shelby has a lavender (that looks brownish) Devote tote....take a second look...does it have purple undertones or grey undertones?  Put it next to something purple and see!


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> Thanks! Hmm then I’m stumped! I don’t think I’ve seen this color before. It’s like a brown with gray undertones, stiffer leather with a slight sheen.


Like Antonia said, it could be lavender, is the leather thick and soft to the touch? I think it feels stiffer at first but does eventually get smooshy. What is the lining?


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> Thanks! Hmm then I’m stumped! I don’t think I’ve seen this color before. It’s like a brown with gray undertones, stiffer leather with a slight sheen.


Mocha is stiff but a very dark brown.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Like Antonia said, it could be lavender, is the leather thick and soft to the touch? I think it feels stiffer at first but does eventually get smooshy. What is the lining?


In the picture post she said it has blue/white stripe lining.....


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> In the picture post she said it has blue/white stripe lining.....


Oh sounds like lavender!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Oh sounds like lavender!


That's what I was thinking!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Just got this MAC, updated b/w floral, I think it's Fig. Very faded, almost has a marbled look and purplish in some lights. I think I'll just leave it how it is. 


Here in the sun.


----------



## Sassy

Antonia said:


> That's what I was thinking!!!


I think you guys are right! It has a hint of purplish gray undertone in the light and the zipper track is lavender-ish.


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5176182
> 
> Just got this MAC, updated b/w floral, I think it's Fig. Very faded, almost has a marbled look and purplish in some lights. I think I'll just leave it how it is.
> View attachment 5176185
> 
> Here in the sun.


The leather looks so soft and smooshy!


----------



## Antonia

Sassy said:


> I think you guys are right! It has a hint of purplish gray undertone in the light and the zipper track is lavender-ish.


It's such a cool color!  I would love to find one of these in a full sized MAB!!!  If anyone sees one...let me know!


----------



## Sassy

Antonia said:


> It's such a cool color!  I would love to find one of these in a full sized MAB!!!  If anyone sees one...let me know!


Will do!


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> The leather looks so soft and smooshy!


Thanks! It really is!


----------



## Sassy

Here is my green family! I don’t have a special affinity for green bags but somehow accumulated the most bags in this color 
Top- market tote in peacock
2nd row- sea green MAM, distressed teal MAM
3rd row- Jade MAM, forest green MAM


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> Here is my green family! I don’t have a special affinity for green bags but somehow accumulated the most bags in this color
> Top- market tote in peacock
> 2nd row- sea green MAM, distressed teal MAM
> 3rd row- Jade MAM, forest green MAM


Beautiful! I kept trying to click on each bag


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> Beautiful! I kept trying to click on each bag


Here you go @Shelby33!


----------



## sdkitty

Sassy said:


> Here is my green family! I don’t have a special affinity for green bags but somehow accumulated the most bags in this color
> Top- market tote in peacock
> 2nd row- sea green MAM, distressed teal MAM
> 3rd row- Jade MAM, forest green MAM


nice collection
I've found green works pretty well as a neutral


----------



## LipglossedX

Sassy said:


> Here you go @Shelby33!



Beautiful green collection!


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> Here you go @Shelby33!


That teal is so beautiful! Well they are all beautiful!! Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

Finally got a pink RM




I guess TRR doesn't go through the pockets, and apparently this bag has been to France.


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> Finally got a pink RM
> View attachment 5179526
> 
> View attachment 5179524
> 
> I guess TRR doesn't go through the pockets, and apparently this bag has been to France.
> View attachment 5179525


This is hilarious! And you got $1 off your bag!  
Love the pink, is this the full size or mini? I've never seen that lining before, I assume it came out after the bird lining. Does the bag have a "Made in USA" or "Made in China" tag?


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Finally got a pink RM
> View attachment 5179526
> 
> View attachment 5179524
> 
> I guess TRR doesn't go through the pockets, and apparently this bag has been to France.
> View attachment 5179525


I'm not generally into pink but this looks beautiful


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Finally got a pink RM
> View attachment 5179526
> 
> View attachment 5179524
> 
> I guess TRR doesn't go through the pockets, and apparently this bag has been to France.
> View attachment 5179525


Wow! Reminds me of the Balenciaga magenta. What a fun color!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Wow! Reminds me of the Balenciaga magenta. What a fun color!


Thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I'm not generally into pink but this looks beautiful


Thanks SD!


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> This is hilarious! And you got $1 off your bag!
> Love the pink, is this the full size or mini? I've never seen that lining before, I assume it came out after the bird lining. Does the bag have a "Made in USA" or "Made in China" tag?


I don't see a tag. I've never seen this lining but it's Magenta w/gm HW, yesterday I knew when it came out but today I already forgot!


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> This is hilarious! And you got $1 off your bag!
> Love the pink, is this the full size or mini? I've never seen that lining before, I assume it came out after the bird lining. Does the bag have a "Made in USA" or "Made in China" tag?


I forgot, this is the full size.


----------



## Shelby33

Shelby33 said:


> I forgot, this is the full size.


And the receipts they left in the bag are from 2010.


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Finally got a pink RM
> View attachment 5179526
> 
> View attachment 5179524
> 
> I guess TRR doesn't go through the pockets, and apparently this bag has been to France.
> View attachment 5179525



Beautiful pink and too funny about the extras in there.... is that undeveloped film???


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Beautiful pink and too funny about the extras in there.... is that undeveloped film???


I think so, I emailed them. Says to give them 48 hours to reply...


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Finally got a pink RM
> View attachment 5179526
> 
> View attachment 5179524
> 
> I guess TRR doesn't go through the pockets, and apparently this bag has been to France.
> View attachment 5179525


WAIT!!! It had rolls of film in it too???  OMG, are you tempted to get the film developed??  That's cray cray!!  Cool that the bag has been to France!!


----------



## Antonia

By the way gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> WAIT!!! It had rolls of film in it too???  OMG, are you tempted to get the film developed??  That's cray cray!!  Cool that the bag has been to France!!


Haha I emailed them about it. Maybe it's film from the trip to France!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> By the way gorgeous bag!!!


Thank you!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Beautiful beloved!


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> Beautiful beloved!


Thank you!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 5176182
> 
> Just got this MAC, updated b/w floral, I think it's Fig. Very faded, almost has a marbled look and purplish in some lights. I think I'll just leave it how it is.
> View attachment 5176185
> 
> Here in the sun.


I love how it looks


----------



## Sassy

She’s here! GE Matinee. I was trying to channel @Shelby33’s photo skills but this was the best I could do. Bag looks two tone because of the angle of the sun but it’s the same color throughout. There is some green oxidation on the brass HW and some wear in the lining but otherwise in great condition! The leather is heavenly


----------



## Antonia

Sassy said:


> She’s here! GE Matinee. I was trying to channel @Shelby33’s photo skills but this was the best I could do. Bag looks two tone because of the angle of the sun but it’s the same color throughout. There is some green oxidation on the brass HW and some wear in the lining but otherwise in great condition! The leather is heavenly
> 
> View attachment 5180526


very nice!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Sassy

Antonia said:


> very nice!! Congrats!!!


Thank you! It’s still got that nice leather smell


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I love how it looks


Thanks!


----------



## samfalstaff

Sassy said:


> She’s here! GE Matinee. I was trying to channel @Shelby33’s photo skills but this was the best I could do. Bag looks two tone because of the angle of the sun but it’s the same color throughout. There is some green oxidation on the brass HW and some wear in the lining but otherwise in great condition! The leather is heavenly
> 
> View attachment 5180526


Oh, she's lovely! Isn't GE great? I have it in a MAM. I think I posted a GE Matttie recently in the RM deals thread. Is this it?


----------



## Sassy

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, she's lovely! Isn't GE great? I have it in a MAM. I think I posted a GE Matttie recently in the RM deals thread. Is this it?


Thanks! GE leather is so nice! I would love it (or GB) in a MAM. I think so if it was from TRR?


----------



## samfalstaff

Sassy said:


> Thanks! GE leather is so nice! I would love it (or GB) in a MAM. I think so if it was from TRR?


I think my link was from posh, but you probably got a better deal with this one.


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> She’s here! GE Matinee. I was trying to channel @Shelby33’s photo skills but this was the best I could do. Bag looks two tone because of the angle of the sun but it’s the same color throughout. There is some green oxidation on the brass HW and some wear in the lining but otherwise in great condition! The leather is heavenly
> 
> View attachment 5180526


I love the photo and the bag!


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> I love the photo and the bag!


Thank you! The Mattie is not as heavy as I thought, even with this thicker leather!


----------



## Shelby33

Just got this today. It was only 21.00 but someone said I referred them to PM and made a purchase (a Nikki and I have no idea who this person is) so I got credited 10.00. I have this in purple but don't like the leather. This leather though is thick and amazing. 




I love the 4 outside pockets.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Just got this today. It was only 21.00 but someone said I referred them to PM and made a purchase (a Nikki and I have no idea who this person is) so I got credited 10.00. I have this in purple but don't like the leather. This leather though is thick and amazing.
> View attachment 5181946
> View attachment 5181947
> View attachment 5181948
> 
> I love the 4 outside pockets.


Love it, congrats!!!  What a steal!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Just got this today. It was only 21.00 but someone said I referred them to PM and made a purchase (a Nikki and I have no idea who this person is) so I got credited 10.00. I have this in purple but don't like the leather. This leather though is thick and amazing.
> View attachment 5181946
> View attachment 5181947
> View attachment 5181948
> 
> I love the 4 outside pockets.


Beautiful! The leather in the entire bag picture looks like BC. I feel like I always ask this, but...what's the lining?


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> Just got this today. It was only 21.00 but someone said I referred them to PM and made a purchase (a Nikki and I have no idea who this person is) so I got credited 10.00. I have this in purple but don't like the leather. This leather though is thick and amazing.
> View attachment 5181946
> View attachment 5181947
> View attachment 5181948
> 
> I love the 4 outside pockets.


Wow looks so buttery and smooshy! What a great deal!


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> Wow looks so buttery and smooshy! What a great deal!


Thanks, I was surprised at how nice the leather was.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Beautiful! The leather in the entire bag picture looks like BC. I feel like I always ask this, but...what's the lining?


The lining is blue /black polka dots. I always want to know what the linings are too haha.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Love it, congrats!!!  What a steal!!


Thanks Antonia!


----------



## Naminé

Shelby33 said:


> Finally got a pink RM
> View attachment 5179526
> 
> View attachment 5179524
> 
> I guess TRR doesn't go through the pockets, and apparently this bag has been to France.
> View attachment 5179525


I never seen that lining before! Beautiful! I want a bag in that lining now. Lucky! Enjoy!


----------



## Shelby33

Naminé said:


> I never seen that lining before! Beautiful! I want a bag in that lining now. Lucky! Enjoy!


Thanks! I've seen it once before but I don't remember where, maybe Poshmark.


----------



## Shelby33

Burgundy Mini Devote 


Next to GE MAB


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Burgundy Mini Devote
> View attachment 5189737
> 
> Next to GE MAB
> View attachment 5189738


WOW!!!


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> Burgundy Mini Devote
> View attachment 5189737
> 
> Next to GE MAB
> View attachment 5189738


Beautiful!!  Love these two! Thanks for the comparison pic, they do look so different next to each other!


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> Beautiful!!  Love these two! Thanks for the comparison pic, they do look so different next to each other!


Thanks!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Burgundy Mini Devote
> View attachment 5189737
> 
> Next to GE MAB
> View attachment 5189738


Wow, I am jealous of your greenery! And of course the bags!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Wow, I am jealous of your greenery! And of course the bags!


I wasn't sure if grass would ever grow there after the huge trucks finally left!


----------



## Antonia

This is my Minkie pile from last year... this came up in my photo memories today so I had to share again!!


----------



## Antonia

@Shelby33,  I bet your Minkie pile would be taller than your house!!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> @Shelby33,  I bet your Minkie pile would be taller than your house!!!!


I know, I'm bad!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> This is my Minkie pile from last year... this came up in my photo memories today so I had to share again!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5191777


Love this!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Love this!


Thank you!!   I always loved seeing Minkie Pile photos!! Love how RM bags just puddle like a pancake! How many other bags can do that?? Maybe Balenciaga!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Thank you!!   I always loved seeing Minkie Pile photos!! Love how RM bags just puddle like a pancake! How many other bags can do that?? Maybe Balenciaga!!


And maybe Linea Pelle! 
I tried to make one, here are some Nikkis


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> And maybe Linea Pelle!
> I tried to make one, here are some Nikkis
> View attachment 5192168



Gorgeous pile of bags you got there!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> And maybe Linea Pelle!
> I tried to make one, here are some Nikkis
> View attachment 5192168


Wow!!!!! . The colors are so saturated and gorgeous!!!!!   This here is why we love O/S Rebecca Minkoff!!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Has CC lining!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Has CC lining!
> View attachment 5197060


The handles look good! The best handles I've ever seen in fact on these bags.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> The handles look good! The best handles I've ever seen in fact on these bags.


I made up a new method for handles. I'm not going thru all the work of trying to clean handles anymore. Plus I only have one good hand right now. I wiped the handles with a baby wipe, then took some brown tarrago shoe cream and added a few drops of water and a few drops or orange paint until the color was right and put 2 coats on. They're thin coats so it dries fast and doesn't look plastic.


----------



## Shelby33

Here is the plan B hobo. Hard to get the actual color, it's very soft, b/w floral lining. Love the pockets!


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> Here is the plan B hobo. Hard to get the actual color, it's very soft, b/w floral lining. Love the pockets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5200753
> View attachment 5200754


Wasn't the color yellow? Looks tan in these pics.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Here is the plan B hobo. Hard to get the actual color, it's very soft, b/w floral lining. Love the pockets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5200753
> View attachment 5200754


Does it wear like a hobo?


----------



## sdkitty

Sassy said:


> Wasn't the color yellow? Looks tan in these pics.


yellow on my screen


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Here is the plan B hobo. Hard to get the actual color, it's very soft, b/w floral lining. Love the pockets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5200753
> View attachment 5200754



Looks so soft!!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Looks so soft!!


It really is. Has a sort of crackled glaze.


----------



## Antonia

I don't think there is anything better than glazed leather!!!!      I love it more than SW!!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> I don't think there is anything better than glazed leather!!!!      I love it more than SW!!
> View attachment 5203791


SW is better to me....but the glazed is sturdier I'm sure.  Good thing we don't all prefer the same thing


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> I don't think there is anything better than glazed leather!!!!    I love it more than SW!!
> View attachment 5203791



Beautiful! So these didn't come with a strap at all originally? Interesting!


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> SW is better to me....but the glazed is sturdier I'm sure.  Good thing we don't all prefer the same thing


Do you have any glazed leather RM?  I have both and I love the texture and you don't have to worry about them like you do SW.


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> Beautiful! So these didn't come with a strap at all originally? Interesting!


Yea, strange, right?  It has all those D rings but no strap.  Makes no sense to have the D rings on the bottom of the bag though!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I don't think there is anything better than glazed leather!!!!      I love it more than SW!!
> View attachment 5203791


I'm so happy you got this, it's beautiful!


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> Yea, strange, right?  It has all those D rings but no strap.  Makes no sense to have the D rings on the bottom of the bag though!



That is really weird... at least it has some rings to add a strap I guess?


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Beautiful! So these didn't come with a strap at all originally? Interesting!


They didn't, they were sold as clutches. But she did sell Elisha and hobo straps separately.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I'm so happy you got this, it's beautiful!


Thank you, me too!! This is the first time I've really loved my MAC purchase!!!!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Do you have any glazed leather RM?  I have both and I love the texture and you don't have to worry about them like you do SW.


my pink (or peach really) cupid is glazed but not the same textured glaze as yours....more smooth glazed with wrinkles


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> my pink (or peach really) cupid is glazed but not the same textured glaze as yours....more smooth glazed with wrinkles


Yea, not to say in a negative way as I'm sure your bag is beautiful but those are totally different leathers.  The glazed leather is really superb-hard to explain but to touch and see in person you would be impressed. This is why her old school leathers are still to this day so sought after.


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Yea, not to say in a negative way as I'm sure your bag is beautiful but those are totally different leathers.  The glazed leather is really superb-hard to explain but to touch and see in person you would be impressed. This is why her old school leathers are still to this day so sought after.


definitely I agree even w/o seeing yours that the leather is not same as the glazed leather on the cupid....and I appreciate a sturdy bag but my first love is still soft leather like the SW or my lambskin MK collection bag


----------



## Sassy

Antonia said:


> I don't think there is anything better than glazed leather!!!!    I love it more than SW!!
> View attachment 5203791


This looks so lovely!!


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> They didn't, they were sold as clutches. But she did sell Elisha and hobo straps separately.


@Shelby33 you really are a wealth of RM history and info!!


----------



## Antonia

Sassy said:


> This looks so lovely!!


Thank you @Sassy


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> @Shelby33 you really are a wealth of RM history and info!!


I blame insomnia


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Yea, strange, right?  It has all those D rings but no strap.  Makes no sense to have the D rings on the bottom of the bag though!


You can hang your remote off one?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> definitely I agree even w/o seeing yours that the leather is not same as the glazed leather on the cupid....and I appreciate a sturdy bag but my first love is still soft leather like the SW or my lambskin MK collection bag


I have such a weakness for the MK collection bags, I've had 5 but gave my mom 3. They're excellent bags I don't have to baby, right now I have two Tonnes but they are calfskin. I have used both in the rain with no issue. They are on TRR a lot and I've found that's the best place to buy them, best prices. I was just looking at them last night and I think I'm going to use one today.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I have such a weakness for the MK collection bags, I've had 5 but gave my mom 3. They're excellent bags I don't have to baby, right now I have two Tonnes but they are calfskin. I have used both in the rain with no issue. They are on TRR a lot and I've found that's the best place to buy them, best prices. I was just looking at them last night and I think I'm going to use one today.


yes, the calf leather tonne bags are very sturdy - at least the black ones; maybe a light colored one would be less forgiving


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> yes, the calf leather tonne bags are very sturdy - at least the black ones; maybe a light colored one would be less forgiving


Mine, I have one black and one tan, the tan is fine I don't think I could hurt it unless I drew on it with a sharpie. I really loved my Skorpios hobo, but my mom loved it more and she uses it all the time. I think it was merlot? I love the linings too.


----------



## LipglossedX

Decided to collect these and it kind of escalated quickly


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> Decided to collect these and it kind of escalated quickly
> 
> View attachment 5212459


Wow,  I didn't know they came in all those colors!!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Decided to collect these and it kind of escalated quickly
> 
> View attachment 5212459


You know I've never seen the gunmetal charm! I love it!


----------



## Sassy

My caramel MAM is here! It’s an interesting rehab story since I feel like after I cleaned and conditioned the bag, it’s almost a different color. The leather is extremely porous, almost like nubuck, so it soaks up anything I put on it. It changed from a dark straw color to a very rich saddle color, and the leather used to have a slight sheen but is now matte. I certainly got rid of all the stains and spots but it’s like a whole new bag! I miss the slight sheen of the old color but otherwise I like the new color. Here are a few before and after pics!


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> My caramel MAM is here! It’s an interesting rehab story since I feel like after I cleaned and conditioned the bag, it’s almost a different color. The leather is extremely porous, almost like nubuck, so it soaks up anything I put on it. It changed from a dark straw color to a very rich saddle color, and the leather used to have a slight sheen but is now matte. I certainly got rid of all the stains and spots but it’s like a whole new bag! I miss the slight sheen of the old color but otherwise I like the new color. Here are a few before and after pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5217261
> 
> 
> View attachment 5217263
> 
> 
> View attachment 5217264
> 
> 
> View attachment 5217265
> 
> 
> View attachment 5217266
> 
> 
> View attachment 5217267


Looks gorgeous!
When it dries, buff it with a soft cloth to bring back the sheen?


----------



## samfalstaff

Sassy said:


> My caramel MAM is here! It’s an interesting rehab story since I feel like after I cleaned and conditioned the bag, it’s almost a different color. The leather is extremely porous, almost like nubuck, so it soaks up anything I put on it. It changed from a dark straw color to a very rich saddle color, and the leather used to have a slight sheen but is now matte. I certainly got rid of all the stains and spots but it’s like a whole new bag! I miss the slight sheen of the old color but otherwise I like the new color. Here are a few before and after pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5217261
> 
> 
> View attachment 5217263
> 
> 
> View attachment 5217264
> 
> 
> View attachment 5217265
> 
> 
> View attachment 5217266
> 
> 
> View attachment 5217267


Looks wonderful! I actually love the matte look!


----------



## sdkitty

Sassy said:


> My caramel MAM is here! It’s an interesting rehab story since I feel like after I cleaned and conditioned the bag, it’s almost a different color. The leather is extremely porous, almost like nubuck, so it soaks up anything I put on it. It changed from a dark straw color to a very rich saddle color, and the leather used to have a slight sheen but is now matte. I certainly got rid of all the stains and spots but it’s like a whole new bag! I miss the slight sheen of the old color but otherwise I like the new color. Here are a few before and after pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5217261
> 
> 
> View attachment 5217263
> 
> 
> View attachment 5217264
> 
> 
> View attachment 5217265
> 
> 
> View attachment 5217266
> 
> 
> View attachment 5217267


looks good to me....I don't see a big color difference in the pics


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> Looks gorgeous!
> When it dries, buff it with a soft cloth to bring back the sheen?


Is that how I bring back the sheen?! It was actually the first time I used leather CPR. Do you usually slather it on or use just enough to cover the leather? I used a makeup sponge and put just enough and rubbed it lightly into the leather. The leather soaked it right up and almost looked wet. It dried very matte.


----------



## Sassy

samfalstaff said:


> Looks wonderful! I actually love the matte look!


Thanks! It is very matte, almost dry. I am going to try buffing it a little bit.


----------



## Sassy

sdkitty said:


> looks good to me....I don't see a big color difference in the pics


Yea it doesn’t look too different in the pics but it’s at least 2-3 shades darker now.


----------



## samfalstaff

Sassy said:


> Yea it doesn’t look too different in the pics but it’s at least 2-3 shades darker now.


Do you mind the color change? It looks more rich now IMO. Sometimes LCPR will darken the leather, but in my experience the color bounces back gradually.


----------



## Sassy

samfalstaff said:


> Do you mind the color change? It looks more rich now IMO. Sometimes LCPR will darken the leather, but in my experience the color bounces back gradually.


I was surprised by the color change and had to get used to it, but agree that I think it looks like a richer color now. Im glad the spots and the stains were able to be blended in. I do miss the slight sheen bc it’s so matte now. Does the color bounce back even for light colored bags? I wasn’t sure if I was using too little/too much of LCPR. The directions said to apply it and wipe off any excess but when I put a little more than enough to cover the leather, the bag just soaked it right in so nothing to wipe.


----------



## Antonia

Sassy said:


> My caramel MAM is here! It’s an interesting rehab story since I feel like after I cleaned and conditioned the bag, it’s almost a different color. The leather is extremely porous, almost like nubuck, so it soaks up anything I put on it. It changed from a dark straw color to a very rich saddle color, and the leather used to have a slight sheen but is now matte. I certainly got rid of all the stains and spots but it’s like a whole new bag! I miss the slight sheen of the old color but otherwise I like the new color. Here are a few before and after pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5217261
> 
> 
> View attachment 5217263
> 
> 
> View attachment 5217264
> 
> 
> View attachment 5217265
> 
> 
> View attachment 5217266
> 
> 
> View attachment 5217267


Wow, it looks great!! I love the color!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> Is that how I bring back the sheen?! It was actually the first time I used leather CPR. Do you usually slather it on or use just enough to cover the leather? I used a makeup sponge and put just enough and rubbed it lightly into the leather. The leather soaked it right up and almost looked wet. It dried very matte.


Yes I usually take a soft sock and turn it inside out. Then buff it and the sheen should come back.
I think it looks beautiful! Is it soft?


----------



## samfalstaff

Sassy said:


> I was surprised by the color change and had to get used to it, but agree that I think it looks like a richer color now. Im glad the spots and the stains were able to be blended in. I do miss the slight sheen bc it’s so matte now. Does the color bounce back even for light colored bags? I wasn’t sure if I was using too little/too much of LCPR. The directions said to apply it and wipe off any excess but when I put a little more than enough to cover the leather, the bag just soaked it right in so nothing to wipe.


I never have any excess either so I don't know where they get that from. I had a light caramel Balenciaga bag that darkened considerably when I applied the LCPR. That was several months ago. The lighter color has started to come back, but that might mean it needs another application of LCPR.


----------



## Sassy

Antonia said:


> Wow, it looks great!! I love the color!!!


Thanks @Antonia!


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> Yes I usually take a soft sock and turn it inside out. Then buff it and the sheen should come back.
> I think it looks beautiful! Is it soft?


It was soft originally but now it's a little dry and matte. I've tried buffing with a soft cloth and I can see the sheen coming back a little bit. I have a feeling with some use and time, the sheen and softness will come back. The sock is a great idea!


----------



## Sassy

samfalstaff said:


> I never have any excess either so I don't know where they get that from. I had a light caramel Balenciaga bag that darkened considerably when I applied the LCPR. That was several months ago. The lighter color has started to come back, but that might mean it needs another application of LCPR.


Did the LCPR make the bag more matte also? I know Bal bags have a slight sheen/glaze as well, at least mine do.


----------



## Sassy

Here is a pic of the new bag color against the leather by the nameplate so you can see the difference


----------



## Antonia

Sassy said:


> Here is a pic of the new bag color against the leather by the nameplate so you can see the difference


Oh yeah!  I still love the 'new' color!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Sassy said:


> Did the LCPR make the bag more matte also? I know Bal bags have a slight sheen/glaze as well, at least mine do.


Maybe. I like matte leathers so if LCPR did make it more matte, I never noticed.


----------



## sdkitty

Sassy said:


> Here is a pic of the new bag color against the leather by the nameplate so you can see the difference


yes, I can see it now.  you're ok with it, right?


----------



## samfalstaff

Sassy said:


> Here is a pic of the new bag color against the leather by the nameplate so you can see the difference


Wow! I love this! Do you love it? Or are you unhappy about the color change?


----------



## Sassy

samfalstaff said:


> Wow! I love this! Do you love it? Or are you unhappy about the color change?


I think I’m still getting used to it! I like it, but I do miss the sheen. I think once I start using it, I’ll like it more.


----------



## Sassy

sdkitty said:


> yes, I can see it now.  you're ok with it, right?


I’m OK with it, it was so splotchy with the marks before so it would have bugged me to carry it with the stains. Just surprised at the color and texture change, it was my first time using LCPR. Maybe I should have used another cleaner/conditioner like Apple Care but not sure if that would have prevented the change since this leather is so porous that it soaks up anything. Even when I used a baby wipe at first it was getting darker.


----------



## sdkitty

Sassy said:


> I’m OK with it, it was so splotchy with the marks before so it would have bugged me to carry it with the stains. Just surprised at the color and texture change, it was my first time using LCPR. Maybe I should have used another cleaner/conditioner like Apple Care but not sure if that would have prevented the change since this leather is so porous that it soaks up anything. Even when I used a baby wipe at first it was getting darker.


the Apple might not have gotten the marks off.  I think you did well.


----------



## Shelby33

GE Matinee (25.00!)
The suede was very very faded, the outdoor picture is when it was almost done and I think it is finished in the first photo. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I think this is the lightest GE color I have, I will have to compare but it's definitely the softest.


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> GE Matinee (25.00!)
> The suede was very very faded, the outdoor picture is when it was almost done and I think it is finished in the first photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5225705
> View attachment 5225706
> 
> I think this is the lightest GE color I have, I will have to compare but it's definitely the softest.


Beautiful!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> GE Matinee (25.00!)
> The suede was very very faded, the outdoor picture is when it was almost done and I think it is finished in the first photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5225705
> View attachment 5225706
> 
> I think this is the lightest GE color I have, I will have to compare but it's definitely the softest.


interesting. I wouldn't have thought these bags were particulary soft


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> interesting. I wouldn't have thought these bags were particulary soft


The leather isn't very thick, it's very pliable and soft but doesn't scratch easily at all. It's soft in it's own way.


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks Sassy!


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks Sassy!


Did you condition the leather at all after you got it?


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> Did you condition the leather at all after you got it?


Yes, it was really dry. I used Lexol. Then I re-colored the suede which was almost yellow. And of course polished the HW


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> Yes, it was really dry. I used Lexol. Then I re-colored the suede which was almost yellow. And of course polished the HW


I've never used Lexol and only used Leather CPR for the first time on the caramel MAM. How do you determine which conditioner to use on which leather? Given my experience with LCPR turning the caramel MAM darker and taking some of the sheen off, I am a little scared to use it on anything lighter colored for fear of changing the color/texture. Is Lexol gentler or better for certain leathers?


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> I've never used Lexol and only used Leather CPR for the first time on the caramel MAM. How do you determine which conditioner to use on which leather? Given my experience with LCPR turning the caramel MAM darker and taking some of the sheen off, I am a little scared to use it on anything lighter colored for fear of changing the color/texture. Is Lexol gentler or better for certain leathers?


Honestly I just use whatever I have on hand, but if the leather feels "naked" I test it in a small area on the back of the bag. Sometimes the softest leathers are the most porous. I just bought a bag which I think has the same leather as yours- if I don't want the leather to darken I will most likely just spray it with kiwi protect-all. 
Did buffing bring back the sheen at all?


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> Honestly I just use whatever I have on hand, but if the leather feels "naked" I test it in a small area on the back of the bag. Sometimes the softest leathers are the most porous. I just bought a bag which I think has the same leather as yours- if I don't want the leather to darken I will most likely just spray it with kiwi protect-all.
> Did buffing bring back the sheen at all?


Oh did you get the green MAB on TRR? I was hoping someone here got it, I’m so curious about that leather! It does look like the same leather as the caramel. Buffing and carrying the bag brought back some of the sheen so I think it will continue to come back.


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> Oh did you get the green MAB on TRR? I was hoping someone here got it, I’m so curious about that leather! It does look like the same leather as the caramel. Buffing and carrying the bag brought back some of the sheen so I think it will continue to come back.


Did I buy it?  yes.... 
I think it will too, with use. I really think yours looks beautiful though!


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> Did I buy it?  yes....
> I think it will too, with use. I really think yours looks beautiful though!


I don't blame you, congrats! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> I don't blame you, congrats! Can't wait to see it!


I can't either! I have never seen this bag, even on the database that used to be on photobucket. Also have never seen a caramel on the forum!


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> I can't either! I have never seen this bag, even on the database that used to be on photobucket. Also have never seen a caramel on the forum!


When is it coming? It looks super old school with the YKK zipper!


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> When is it coming? It looks super old school with the YKK zipper!


Today! I think it is from 06? But it's coming UPS so it will be a loooong day..


----------



## Shelby33

I wish I knew what color this was. I guess I will call it distressed green. At first I didn't like the leather at all, but after looking at it on TRR every day I started to love it. I don't have anything like this. 


Lining


Zipper track


Old YKK zipper


Don't think I've seen this dust bag before? 


Oh forgot nameplate, old plastic zipper


This leather is as soft as saddle. I don't think I'm going to condition, just maybe some kiwi protect-all.


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> I wish I knew what color this was. I guess I will call it distressed green. At first I didn't like the leather at all, but after looking at it on TRR every day I started to love it. I don't have anything like this.
> View attachment 5233853
> 
> Lining
> View attachment 5233854
> 
> Zipper track
> View attachment 5233855
> 
> Old YKK zipper
> View attachment 5233856
> 
> Don't think I've seen this dust bag before?
> View attachment 5233857
> 
> Oh forgot nameplate, old plastic zipper
> View attachment 5233858
> 
> This leather is as soft as saddle. I don't think I'm going to condition, just maybe some kiwi protect-all.



Looks beautiful and in great condition! I don't think I've ever seen that dust bag either!


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> I wish I knew what color this was. I guess I will call it distressed green. At first I didn't like the leather at all, but after looking at it on TRR every day I started to love it. I don't have anything like this.
> View attachment 5233853
> 
> Lining
> View attachment 5233854
> 
> Zipper track
> View attachment 5233855
> 
> Old YKK zipper
> View attachment 5233856
> 
> Don't think I've seen this dust bag before?
> View attachment 5233857
> 
> Oh forgot nameplate, old plastic zipper
> View attachment 5233858
> 
> This leather is as soft as saddle. I don't think I'm going to condition, just maybe some kiwi protect-all.


What does the saddle look like? 
I don't think you should condition it either, it will make the leather more matte and dry if it's like my caramel!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I wish I knew what color this was. I guess I will call it distressed green. At first I didn't like the leather at all, but after looking at it on TRR every day I started to love it. I don't have anything like this.
> View attachment 5233853
> 
> Lining
> View attachment 5233854
> 
> Zipper track
> View attachment 5233855
> 
> Old YKK zipper
> View attachment 5233856
> 
> Don't think I've seen this dust bag before?
> View attachment 5233857
> 
> Oh forgot nameplate, old plastic zipper
> View attachment 5233858
> 
> This leather is as soft as saddle. I don't think I'm going to condition, just maybe some kiwi protect-all.


you already got it wet though?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> you already got it wet though?


It was raining. Dried with no marks.


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> What does the saddle look like?
> I don't think you should condition it either, it will make the leather more matte and dry if it's like my caramel!


Saddle is an old color, no glaze, etc very soft. Very light brown or beige.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> It was raining. Dried with no marks.


guess it can't hurt to protect it anyway....it's possible something other than rain could get on it


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I wish I knew what color this was. I guess I will call it distressed green. At first I didn't like the leather at all, but after looking at it on TRR every day I started to love it. I don't have anything like this.
> View attachment 5233853
> 
> Lining
> View attachment 5233854
> 
> Zipper track
> View attachment 5233855
> 
> Old YKK zipper
> View attachment 5233856
> 
> Don't think I've seen this dust bag before?
> View attachment 5233857
> 
> Oh forgot nameplate, old plastic zipper
> View attachment 5233858
> 
> This leather is as soft as saddle. I don't think I'm going to condition, just maybe some kiwi protect-all.


I agree! What a truly unique bag!


----------



## Shelby33

This is a bag nobody, except for me, likes. Actually I love it. I have it in a MAM which has seen much better days. I missed this on Mercari a few months ago but FINALLY got it in a MAB. 
Since it is SO unpopular here are some pretty pictures to look at before you have to look at the bag. 




This is midnight/pewter. Midnight is tied with SW as my favorite black leather. 




That is all.


----------



## Sassy

LOL I like the bag! Beautiful foliage pics. Is this the MAB from TRR? I remember there was something on the front corner, did it come off?


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> This is a bag nobody, except for me, likes. Actually I love it. I have it in a MAM which has seen much better days. I missed this on Mercari a few months ago but FINALLY got it in a MAB.
> Since it is SO unpopular here are some pretty pictures to look at before you have to look at the bag.
> View attachment 5246680
> View attachment 5246681
> View attachment 5246682
> 
> This is midnight/pewter. Midnight is tied with SW as my favorite black leather.
> View attachment 5246684
> View attachment 5246685
> View attachment 5246686
> 
> That is all.



I like the bag! I like Midnight leather a lot and the pewter color.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> This is a bag nobody, except for me, likes. Actually I love it. I have it in a MAM which has seen much better days. I missed this on Mercari a few months ago but FINALLY got it in a MAB.
> Since it is SO unpopular here are some pretty pictures to look at before you have to look at the bag.
> View attachment 5246680
> View attachment 5246681
> View attachment 5246682
> 
> This is midnight/pewter. Midnight is tied with SW as my favorite black leather.
> View attachment 5246684
> View attachment 5246685
> View attachment 5246686
> 
> That is all.


Congrats on this beauty Shelby...and it has your favorite lining!! Paisley!!!  Also, thank you for those amazing foliage photo's.  I can never get enough of those!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Congrats on this beauty Shelby...and it has your favorite lining!! Paisley!!!  Also, thank you for those amazing foliage photo's.  I can never get enough of those!!!


Thank you and you're welcome!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> I like the bag! I like Midnight leather a lot and the pewter color.


You can't really see it but the pewter has an eggplant tinge to it. Glad you like the bag!


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> LOL I like the bag! Beautiful foliage pics. Is this the MAB from TRR? I remember there was something on the front corner, did it come off?


Yes! I think it was latex paint, came off pretty easily. I was hoping it wasn't actually a deep scuff, relieved now!


----------



## elation

I bit on this MAMM from posh but the leather isn’t nearly as luscious as my MAM  It’s a great size for me, I just wish it was smooshier! This one has bird lining without side pockets.


----------



## Shelby33

elation said:


> I bit on this MAMM from posh but the leather isn’t nearly as luscious as my MAM  It’s a great size for me, I just wish it was smooshier! This one has bird lining without side pockets.
> 
> View attachment 5259104


That's so cute!


----------



## elation

So cute! I hope I end up really enjoying her..


Shelby33 said:


> That's so cute!


----------



## scottilicious

Hello!! Fairly new to Rebecca Minkoff and recently thrifted some bags  Im unsure if this one is authentic or a really good fake  I know fairly little about the brand and have been scowering EVERYWHERE for the info I can. I got this for 20$, Im thinking its a fake but even if it is, the quality is quite good  ANY info would be extremely helpful ❤


----------



## Sassy

scottilicious said:


> Hello!! Fairly new to Rebecca Minkoff and recently thrifted some bags  Im unsure if this one is authentic or a really good fake  I know fairly little about the brand and have been scowering EVERYWHERE for the info I can. I got this for 20$, Im thinking its a fake but even if it is, the quality is quite good  ANY info would be extremely helpful ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5266277
> View attachment 5266278
> View attachment 5266279
> View attachment 5266280
> View attachment 5266285
> View attachment 5266286


As far as I know, I don’t think there are fakes of the older style RM bags. But not sure about the newer styles.


----------



## scottilicious

Sassy said:


> As far as I know, I don’t think there are fakes of the older style RM bags. But not sure about the newer styles.


Do you think this is a newer bag style?


----------



## jennalovesbags

scottilicious said:


> Do you think this is a newer bag style?


It is because of the lining.


----------



## Antonia

scottilicious said:


> Hello!! Fairly new to Rebecca Minkoff and recently thrifted some bags  Im unsure if this one is authentic or a really good fake  I know fairly little about the brand and have been scowering EVERYWHERE for the info I can. I got this for 20$, Im thinking its a fake but even if it is, the quality is quite good  ANY info would be extremely helpful ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5266277
> View attachment 5266278
> View attachment 5266279
> View attachment 5266280
> View attachment 5266285
> View attachment 5266286


It's authentic and from her collection line which was more money.   This collection line was from maybe 10 years ago??   Maybe someone else can chime in.


----------



## Shelby33

scottilicious said:


> Do you think this is a newer bag style?


Sassy is right, they have not been faked. It is a somewhat newer style but not sure of the name. You got a great deal!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> It's authentic and from her collection line which was more money.   This collection line was from maybe 10 years ago??   Maybe someone else can chime in.


Yes! I was thinking the same thing Antonia! At first I thought it was newer but then thought maybe it is one of the collection bags...!


----------



## scottilicious

Shelby33 said:


> Sassy is right, they have not been faked. It is a somewhat newer style but not sure of the name. You got a great deal!


Thank you for clarifying!  Definitely perfect for spring and summer, cant wait to use this beauty!


----------



## Shelby33

scottilicious said:


> Thank you for clarifying!  Definitely perfect for spring and summer, cant wait to use this beauty!


I would use it now! It's really pretty!


----------



## LipglossedX

scottilicious said:


> Hello!! Fairly new to Rebecca Minkoff and recently thrifted some bags  Im unsure if this one is authentic or a really good fake  I know fairly little about the brand and have been scowering EVERYWHERE for the info I can. I got this for 20$, Im thinking its a fake but even if it is, the quality is quite good  ANY info would be extremely helpful ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5266277
> View attachment 5266278
> View attachment 5266279
> View attachment 5266280
> View attachment 5266285
> View attachment 5266286



I did some googling... I think this style was called the Allie and color is Turquoise?


----------



## scottilicious

LipglossedX said:


> I did some googling... I think this style was called the Allie and color is Turquoise?


Thank you for checking! I couldnt find anything when I was looking, so its nice to know the style name!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> It's authentic and from her collection line which was more money.   This collection line was from maybe 10 years ago??   Maybe someone else can chime in.


I didn't know she had a Collection line


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> I didn't know she had a Collection line


Yes, it was for maybe one season.  They were the really pretty 2 tone bags like turquoise and orange with chain strap, etc.  They had elevated leathers and more details, thus the higher price.


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Yes, it was for maybe one season.  They were the really pretty 2 tone bags like turquoise and orange with chain strap, etc.  They had elevated leathers and more details, thus the higher price.


guess it wasn't a money maker for her


----------



## italianlolita

Antonia said:


> This is my Minkie pile from last year... this came up in my photo memories today so I had to share again!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5191777



I am in love! Is that the gold bag that had real gold hardware and was $1,500 back in the day?


----------



## Antonia

italianlolita said:


> I am in love! Is that the gold bag that had real gold hardware and was $1,500 back in the day?


Yes, you are 100% right!  I didn't pay anywhere near that amount!! This resort bag came out the same year Louis Vuitton came out with the Mirroir bags.  Their bags were PVC and Rebecca's is leather!!  I was just playing in my closet the other day and was just thinking about using it this week because it's been a while!  In fact I may use it tomorrow!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Yes, you are 100% right!  I didn't pay anywhere near that amount!! This resort bag came out the same year Louis Vuitton came out with the Mirroir bags.  Their bags were PVC and Rebecca's is leather!!  I was just playing in my closet the other day and was just thinking about using it this week because it's been a while!  In fact I may use it tomorrow!


post pictures pls


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Yes, you are 100% right!  I didn't pay anywhere near that amount!! This resort bag came out the same year Louis Vuitton came out with the Mirroir bags.  Their bags were PVC and Rebecca's is leather!!  I was just playing in my closet the other day and was just thinking about using it this week because it's been a while!  In fact I may use it tomorrow!


Sounds wonderful! Please post photos!


----------



## Antonia

Here you go!


----------



## scottilicious

Antonia said:


> Here you go!
> View attachment 5267768
> View attachment 5267769
> View attachment 5267771


Oh thats so gorgeous looking  perfect time for the holidays!!


----------



## Antonia

Thank you @scottilicious !!  This would be a great bag in a MAC.  This MAB looks like luggage! I can use it as a carry on!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> Thank you @scottilicious !!  This would be a great bag in a MAC.  This MAB looks like luggage! I can use it as a carry on!!



I was just thinking it would be really great in a MAC!


----------



## Shelby33

Here is the Nikki, it looks like it was never used, even the handle is perfect. No idea what color it is but it's extremely soft.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Here is the Nikki, it looks like it was never used, even the handle is perfect. No idea what color it is but it's extremely soft.
> View attachment 5284275


Very nice Shelby!!  Looks like a cognac color or dark tan/saddle??  The leather looks yummy!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Here is the Nikki, it looks like it was never used, even the handle is perfect. No idea what color it is but it's extremely soft.
> View attachment 5284275


very nice....and I suppose you got a great deal on this one


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> very nice....and I suppose you got a great deal on this one


Thanks, yes was 30.00


----------



## Shelby33

The


Antonia said:


> Very nice Shelby!!  Looks like a cognac color or dark tan/saddle??  The leather looks yummy!


The first thing I thought of was "blond" but yes similar to cognac.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Thanks, yes was 30.00


I think you're probably the champ of all shoppers


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Here is the Nikki, it looks like it was never used, even the handle is perfect. No idea what color it is but it's extremely soft.
> View attachment 5284275



Looks really nice!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Looks really nice!


It's so nice I am kind of afraid to use it!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> It's so nice I am kind of afraid to use it!


did it look that nice in the seller's pics?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> did it look that nice in the seller's pics?


It did look really good. There is one small spot on the seam near the bottom, back of the bag, that she described but when I got it I couldn't find the mark.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Here you go!
> View attachment 5267768
> View attachment 5267769
> View attachment 5267771


How hot would that look in an all white outfit?


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> How hot would that look in an all white outfit?


Yes!  On vacation in a tropical location!!


----------



## Shelby33

Ok I got this bag because it was 20.00. What a dumb reason but I actually really like it! It has an outside large pocket on the back, crossbody strap, and really soft leather. I had to tone down how shiny the studs were though. 
The color was listed as brown but it really reminds me of the older lavender. I'll have to compare later when things aren't such a mess around here.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Ok I got this bag because it was 20.00. What a dumb reason but I actually really like it! It has an outside large pocket on the back, crossbody strap, and really soft leather. I had to tone down how shiny the studs were though.
> The color was listed as brown but it really reminds me of the older lavender. I'll have to compare later when things aren't such a mess around here.
> View attachment 5292417


I really like it.  Yes, it looks like a muted lavender to me.  I had a MAM in lavender and I thought it looked more grey than purple.  Is this RM?  A variation on Nikki?  I like that the studs are silver.  How did you tone down the shine?  As usual, great bag sleuthing Shelby.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I really like it.  Yes, it looks like a muted lavender to me.  I had a MAM in lavender and I thought it looked more grey than purple.  Is this RM?  A variation on Nikki?  I like that the studs are silver.  How did you tone down the shine?  As usual, great bag sleuthing Shelby.


Yes it's RM, the Luscious Hobo. 
I toned down the shine by sponging on some matte acrylic finisher to the studs and whatever got on the leather I got off with a baby wipe. Since I'm messy.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Yes it's RM, the Luscious Hobo.
> I toned down the shine by sponging on some matte acrylic finisher to the studs and whatever got on the leather I got off with a baby wipe. Since I'm messy.


you're something....I don't even know what matte acrylic finisher is....great job


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> you're something....I don't even know what matte acrylic finisher is....great job


I guess it goes over acrylic paint, I don't even remember why I got it...


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Ok I got this bag because it was 20.00. What a dumb reason but I actually really like it! It has an outside large pocket on the back, crossbody strap, and really soft leather. I had to tone down how shiny the studs were though.
> The color was listed as brown but it really reminds me of the older lavender. I'll have to compare later when things aren't such a mess around here.
> View attachment 5292417


Very dramatic and elegant with the draping, but appropriately kick-a** with the studs!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Very dramatic and elegant with the draping, but appropriately kick-a** with the studs!


I am still using it, it's very easy to use. Best 20.00 I ever spent. Although I've said that before haha.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I am still using it, it's very easy to use. Best 20.00 I ever spent. Although I've said that before haha.


you're an inspiration   always getting great deals


----------



## Shelby33

Wow! So excited about this one! Thank you @Antonia  for the help with this! (and not spilling  )
The only thing I've done to this bag is fix one of the handles very quickly. It looks like a different color in different lights. Definitely the softest of my SWs! 







Absolutely IN LOVE with this bag!!!!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Wow! So excited about this one! Thank you @Antonia  for the help with this! (and not spilling  )
> The only thing I've done to this bag is fix one of the handles very quickly. It looks like a different color in different lights. Definitely the softest of my SWs!
> View attachment 5334584
> View attachment 5334585
> View attachment 5334587
> View attachment 5334588
> View attachment 5334589
> View attachment 5334590
> 
> Absolutely IN LOVE with this bag!!!!!


YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I'm so happy that you love this bag and that the handle was an easy fix!! Woo Hoo!!   And of course your pics look so great as usual!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> Wow! So excited about this one! Thank you @Antonia  for the help with this! (and not spilling  )
> The only thing I've done to this bag is fix one of the handles very quickly. It looks like a different color in different lights. Definitely the softest of my SWs!
> View attachment 5334584
> View attachment 5334585
> View attachment 5334587
> View attachment 5334588
> View attachment 5334589
> View attachment 5334590
> 
> Absolutely IN LOVE with this bag!!!!!


Oh wow it’s stunning! So happy for you that you got this bag. It will definitely be loved and appreciated. I was disappointed when no one fessed up to getting it thinking oh man will never see the bag  . Seems like whoever had the bag took care of it!


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> Wow! So excited about this one! Thank you @Antonia  for the help with this! (and not spilling  )
> The only thing I've done to this bag is fix one of the handles very quickly. It looks like a different color in different lights. Definitely the softest of my SWs!
> View attachment 5334584
> View attachment 5334585
> View attachment 5334587
> View attachment 5334588
> View attachment 5334589
> View attachment 5334590
> 
> Absolutely IN LOVE with this bag!!!!!


So so happy you got the bag!! It looks great!!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Wow! So excited about this one! Thank you @Antonia  for the help with this! (and not spilling  )
> The only thing I've done to this bag is fix one of the handles very quickly. It looks like a different color in different lights. Definitely the softest of my SWs!
> View attachment 5334584
> View attachment 5334585
> View attachment 5334587
> View attachment 5334588
> View attachment 5334589
> View attachment 5334590
> 
> Absolutely IN LOVE with this bag!!!!!
> [/QUOT
> wow! SW sage stamped?  what a find.  congrats


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> Wow! So excited about this one! Thank you @Antonia  for the help with this! (and not spilling  )
> The only thing I've done to this bag is fix one of the handles very quickly. It looks like a different color in different lights. Definitely the softest of my SWs!
> View attachment 5334584
> View attachment 5334585
> View attachment 5334587
> View attachment 5334588
> View attachment 5334589
> View attachment 5334590
> 
> Absolutely IN LOVE with this bag!!!!!



Love it!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Wow! So excited about this one! Thank you @Antonia  for the help with this! (and not spilling  )
> The only thing I've done to this bag is fix one of the handles very quickly. It looks like a different color in different lights. Definitely the softest of my SWs!
> View attachment 5334584
> View attachment 5334585
> View attachment 5334587
> View attachment 5334588
> View attachment 5334589
> View attachment 5334590
> 
> Absolutely IN LOVE with this bag!!!!!


You got this one!?! I'm so glad! Wait, was this one of your HG bags?


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> Wow! So excited about this one! Thank you @Antonia  for the help with this! (and not spilling  )
> The only thing I've done to this bag is fix one of the handles very quickly. It looks like a different color in different lights. Definitely the softest of my SWs!
> View attachment 5334584
> View attachment 5334585
> View attachment 5334587
> View attachment 5334588
> View attachment 5334589
> View attachment 5334590
> 
> Absolutely IN LOVE with this bag!!!!!


Good for you i'm glad you got this!


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> Good for you i'm glad you got this!


Thank you!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> You got this one!?! I'm so glad! Wait, was this one of your HG bags?


Yes, but I really NEVER thought I would see one! I haven't seen a stamped bag since I got into RM in 2015.


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Love it!!


Thank you!


----------



## Haughty

Shelby33 said:


> Yes, but I really NEVER thought I would see one! I haven't seen a stamped bag since I got into RM in 2015.


Congratulations on getting that beauty at such a great price!  If that was on eBay, it would have brought big bucks. Instead the seller only got about $25.   Maybe it was worth more to them to just get rid of it (insert shoulder shrug emoji here)


----------



## sdkitty

Haughty said:


> Congratulations on getting that beauty at such a great price!  If that was on eBay, it would have brought big bucks. Instead the seller only got about $25.   Maybe it was worth more to them to just get rid of it (insert shoulder shrug emoji here)


I thought it went for $60


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Yes, but I really NEVER thought I would see one! I haven't seen a stamped bag since I got into RM in 2015.


I didn't know they were that rare.  Is this your favorite bag now?


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Yes it's RM, the Luscious Hobo.
> I toned down the shine by sponging on some matte acrylic finisher to the studs and whatever got on the leather I got off with a baby wipe. Since I'm messy.


I'm not really a fan of gold HW which my "new" MAB has.  Wonder is I should try this stuff.  Don't really want to ruin the bag.  Guess I could try on the feet and see what it does.
Like this one?
Angelus® Acrylic Finisher, Matte (michaels.com)


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Yes, but I really NEVER thought I would see one! I haven't seen a stamped bag since I got into RM in 2015.


Well, then whew! I was the one who posted it on the Deals thread. (I would have just PM'd you, but it sounds like others did that.) I know there's a two-toned MAM/MAB bag that you're looking for, but I forgot/didn't know you wanted the stamped ones. I'm glad you got it!


----------



## Haughty

sdkitty said:


> I thought it went for $60


Probably did.   I have looked at so many I forget how much each one is.  TRR is usually a 60/40 split I think


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Well, then whew! I was the one who posted it on the Deals thread. (I would have just PM'd you, but it sounds like others did that.) I know there's a two-toned MAM/MAB bag that you're looking for, but I forgot/didn't know you wanted the stamped ones. I'm glad you got it!


please keep me in mind if you see a SW MAB...I don't necessarily recognize them as SW when I see them


----------



## Haughty

sdkitty said:


> I didn't know they were that rare.  Is this your favorite bag now?


Her stamped bags are extremely rare.  This is the first sage stamped bag I have ever seen come up for sale.   Have never seen a sage stamped Nikki.   Very limited production.   Grab one if you ever find one in either color!


----------



## sdkitty

Haughty said:


> Her stamped bags are extremely rare.  This is the first sage stamped bag I have ever seen come up for sale.   Have never seen a sage stamped Nikki.   Very limited production.   Grab one if you ever find one in either color!


that was a lucky find..and in excellent condition too.
If seller knew what they had it would probably have been priced much higher
Glad it went to @shelby


----------



## Haughty

sdkitty said:


> that was a lucky find..and in excellent condition too.
> If seller knew what they had it would probably have been priced much higher
> Glad it went to @shelby





sdkitty said:


> that was a lucky find..and in excellent condition too.
> If seller knew what they had it would probably have been priced much higher
> Glad it went to @shelby


Fortunately for Shelby, TRR did not know what they had or its true worth.  Hopefully they will make some more mistakes in the future like this!


----------



## samfalstaff

Purple Nikki


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Purple Nikki
> View attachment 5335452


Gorgeous!  I would love to find a purple Nikki one of these days!!


----------



## Antonia

Haughty said:


> Fortunately for Shelby, TRR did not know what they had or its true worth.  Hopefully they will make some more mistakes in the future like this!


OMG, so true...and I had to LOL at your last comment!!


----------



## Antonia

Haughty said:


> Her stamped bags are extremely rare.  This is the first sage stamped bag I have ever seen come up for sale.   Have never seen a sage stamped Nikki.   Very limited production.   Grab one if you ever find one in either color!


I don't think I've ever seen a stamped Nikki anywhere, like ever!!!!


----------



## sdkitty

sdkitty said:


> that was a lucky find..and in excellent condition too.
> If seller knew what they had it would probably have been priced much higher
> Glad it went to @shelby


yes!
do you know how long it was on there?


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> yes!
> do you know how long it was on there?


It was newly listed for first look members, so @samfalstaff mentioned it in the eBay sales...didn't take long to sell!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> It was newly listed for first look members, so @samfalstaff mentioned it in the eBay sales...didn't take long to sell!


I'm sure there are people outside of the PF who know about these bags but maybe not that many


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a stamped Nikki anywhere, like ever!!!!



Me either!


----------



## Haughty

LipglossedX said:


> Me either!


Found this sage stamped Nikki on another thread.   Thanks, Shelby!   Very rare bag.   I have a black stamped Nikki but the stamp doesn’t show up as much as it does on the sage


----------



## sdkitty

Haughty said:


> Found this sage stamped Nikki on another thread.   Thanks, Shelby!   Very rare bag.   I have a black stamped Nikki but the stamp doesn’t show up as much as it does on the sage
> 
> View attachment 5335755


I think I'd prefer your black one.  this stamping all over on this one looks a bit busy to me.  of course, that's just me - someone else might love it


----------



## LipglossedX

Haughty said:


> Found this sage stamped Nikki on another thread.   Thanks, Shelby!   Very rare bag.   I have a black stamped Nikki but the stamp doesn’t show up as much as it does on the sage
> 
> View attachment 5335755



Oo missed the part where you had a black stamped one. Would love to see a picture of that sometime!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Well, then whew! I was the one who posted it on the Deals thread. (I would have just PM'd you, but it sounds like others did that.) I know there's a two-toned MAM/MAB bag that you're looking for, but I forgot/didn't know you wanted the stamped ones. I'm glad you got it!


I don't know that I ever "officially" said, because I didn't think I would ever see one! Thank you for posting!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I'm not really a fan of gold HW which my "new" MAB has.  Wonder is I should try this stuff.  Don't really want to ruin the bag.  Guess I could try on the feet and see what it does.
> Like this one?
> Angelus® Acrylic Finisher, Matte (michaels.com)


Yes, but it's really not a matte finish, I used a tiny piece of a sponge.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I didn't know they were that rare.  Is this your favorite bag now?


I don't have a favorite, I do have a top 10 maybe? They are all so different it's hard to pick!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a stamped Nikki anywhere, like ever!!!!


There was a black stamped Nikki on TRR a year or two ago, a TPFer got it!


----------



## LipglossedX

Always forget I own this bag … Dark Grey MAM




Dark Grey MAM with Black MAB


----------



## laurenrr

LipglossedX said:


> Always forget I own this bag … Dark Grey MAM
> 
> View attachment 5338033
> 
> 
> Dark Grey MAM with Black MAB
> View attachment 5338035


Love the dark grey so much- have always wanted something os dark grey


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> Always forget I own this bag … Dark Grey MAM
> 
> View attachment 5338033
> 
> 
> Dark Grey MAM with Black MAB
> View attachment 5338035


Yes you do always forget about grey!


----------



## Antonia

Navy Luxe showed up... with free ear pods of some sort,  lol, tucked in the side pocket.    Love the leather but am on the fence with the chain strap.   It's a bit worn.  Maybe I'll look into strap replacement with Dress Up Your Purse.   I'll figure something out!!  Will post more pics later as I'm at work.   Also,  my caramel Edie showed up....in like new condition!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76




----------



## Antonia

Ok, got rid of the worn out strap and put the strap from my black Love on it! I'm getting savvy like @Shelby33 !!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Ok, got rid of the cheap, ugly worn out strap and put the strap from my black Love on it.  I love it now!!  I'm getting savvy like @Shelby33 !!
> View attachment 5339746


perfect


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> perfect


Thank you!!  I love my inter-changeable straps!!


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> View attachment 5339733


rustic looking....if it gets scratches, it won't matter


----------



## Sassy

Antonia said:


> Navy Luxe showed up... with free ear pods of some sort,  lol, tucked in the side pocket.    Love the leather but am on the fence with the chain strap.   It's a bit worn.  Maybe I'll look into strap replacement with Dress Up Your Purse.   I'll figure something out!!  Will post more pics later as I'm at work.   Also,  my caramel Edie showed up....in like new condition!!
> 
> View attachment 5339632


Pics of the caramel Edie please!


----------



## Antonia

Sassy said:


> Pics of the caramel Edie please!


I will do it tonight I promise!!  Plus I want to do an updated picture of my 'Edie' family that's slowly growing!!  I'm using my Navy Luxe bag today but will probably switch over to the new Edie tomorrow!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

I just love this Nikki


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I just love this Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5340247


nice...and like your staging


----------



## Jeepgurl76

sdkitty said:


> nice...and like your staging


Thank you!


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I just love this Nikki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5340247


Is this the elephant gray??  I remember an RM color called elephant.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Is this the elephant gray??  I remember an RM color called elephant.


I was kind of thinking that it maybe elephant gray. I was gonna go back through the old Nikki threads to see if I could find anything. I think it is EG now that you mention it.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Devote with Birdie lining   This leather is so thick, heavy and buttery soft. I’m pretty sure it’s black cat leather. I didn’t think a devote was made in black cat. I’m so relieved it’s birdie lining. I was scared to open the bag and afraid that it would be polka dots the way the leather felt I was pretty sure I was going to find birdies lining needs to be scrubbed but that’s ok.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Devote with Birdie lining   This leather is so thick, heavy and buttery soft. I’m pretty sure it’s black cat leather. I didn’t think a devote was made in black cat. I’m so relieved it’s birdie lining. I was scared to open the bag and afraid that it would be polka dots the way the leather felt I was pretty sure I was going to find birdies lining needs to be scrubbed but that’s ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5340468
> View attachment 5340469
> View attachment 5340470
> View attachment 5340471
> View attachment 5340473


I knew it had the birdie lining!!  The leather looks incredible on it!!  Now I want a Devote!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> I knew it had the birdie lining!!  The leather looks incredible on it!!  Now I want a Devote!


Yes, you need one! I’ll help you find one


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Yes, you need one! I’ll help you find one


You're a bad influence!!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Devote with Birdie lining   This leather is so thick, heavy and buttery soft. I’m pretty sure it’s black cat leather. I didn’t think a devote was made in black cat. I’m so relieved it’s birdie lining. I was scared to open the bag and afraid that it would be polka dots the way the leather felt I was pretty sure I was going to find birdies lining needs to be scrubbed but that’s ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5340468
> View attachment 5340469
> View attachment 5340470
> View attachment 5340471
> View attachment 5340473



Pretty!!   I think most of the pebbled leather with birdie lining is black cat and it was a whole collection.


----------



## Sassy

LipglossedX said:


> Pretty!!   I think most of the pebbled leather with birdie lining is black cat and it was a whole collection.


I think my Roadie with birdie lining is black cat also! Such soft, chewy leather!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Is this the elephant gray??  I remember an RM color called elephant.


The elephant is an OS color and not grey. (Although she probably re-used the name for another color).
If it has sig HW probably cloud grey which got browner as it aged, lambskin.


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I was kind of thinking that it maybe elephant gray. I was gonna go back through the old Nikki threads to see if I could find anything. I think it is EG now that you mention it.


I think it is "cloud grey".


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> The elephant is an OS color and not grey. (Although she probably re-used the name for a other color).
> If it has sig HW probably cloud grey which got browner as it aged, lambskin.


Yes, siggy hardware and BW Floral lining. It has the flat name plate inside.


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Yes, siggy hardware and BW Floral lining. It has the flat name plate inside.


I feel pretty confident that it's cloud grey then.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I feel pretty confident that it's cloud grey then.


Yes, now that you mention that, I think you are right too...totally forgot about 'cloud grey'!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Shelby33 said:


> Wow! So excited about this one! Thank you @Antonia  for the help with this! (and not spilling  )
> The only thing I've done to this bag is fix one of the handles very quickly. It looks like a different color in different lights. Definitely the softest of my SWs!
> View attachment 5334584
> View attachment 5334585
> View attachment 5334587
> View attachment 5334588
> View attachment 5334589
> View attachment 5334590
> 
> Absolutely IN LOVE with this bag!!!!!


What a great find! I like this lining and of course the old, finished tassels! It has a great home with you.


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> Pretty!!   I think most of the pebbled leather with birdie lining is black cat and it was a whole collection.


so black cat leather is pebbled?


----------



## Shelby33

OhHelloDoll said:


> What a great find! I like this lining and of course the old, finished tassels! It has a great home with you.


Thank you! I think I have enough bags now?


----------



## LipglossedX

sdkitty said:


> so black cat leather is pebbled?



Yes, it's really soft though. I'll post some close up pics of mine a bit later.


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> so black cat leather is pebbled?


My Black Cat MAM is smooth on the front and pebbled on the back.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> My Black Cat MAM is smooth on the front and pebbled on the back.


interesting.....seems unusual.  wonder if they're all like that (the MAMs and MABs)


----------



## LipglossedX

sdkitty said:


> so black cat leather is pebbled?



Here’s a couple photos of mine. There’s some natural variation in the texture.






Edit to add: this leather also smells really good!


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> Here’s a couple photos of mine. There’s some natural variation in the texture.
> 
> View attachment 5344203
> 
> View attachment 5344204
> 
> 
> Edit to add: this leather also smells really good!


very nice 
I like the studs
so that is a variation on Nikki?
to me, there are degrees of pebbling.  this bag looks grainy but I don't know if it would be pebbled IMO
I had a Tods bag that was very pebbled
and this MJ bag of mine is more obviously pebbled?


----------



## LipglossedX

sdkitty said:


> very nice
> I like the studs
> so that is a variation on Nikki?
> to me, there are degrees of pebbling.  this bag looks grainy but I don't know if it would be pebbled IMO
> I had a Tods bag that was very pebbled
> and this MJ bag of mine is more obviously pebbled?
> View attachment 5344233



It's the linear stud Nikki with black cat leather. That MJ looks nice!


----------



## LipglossedX

sdkitty said:


> very nice
> I like the studs
> so that is a variation on Nikki?
> to me, there are degrees of pebbling.  this bag looks grainy but I don't know if it would be pebbled IMO
> I had a Tods bag that was very pebbled
> and this MJ bag of mine is more obviously pebbled?
> View attachment 5344233



and I guess it's technically a grained leather. I don't know where the line between "grainy" and "pebbled" is exactly lol


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> It's the linear stud Nikki with black cat leather. That MJ looks nice!


I've steered clear of Nikki but one like that would be tempting


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> It's the linear stud Nikki with black cat leather. That MJ looks nice!


it the bag heavy?


----------



## LipglossedX

sdkitty said:


> it the bag heavy?



It is a bit heavier than my other Nikkis. I don't really notice it once it's on my shoulder much though unless I'm putting heavier things in it.


----------



## sdkitty

LipglossedX said:


> It is a bit heavier than my other Nikkis. I don't really notice it once it's on my shoulder much though unless I'm putting heavier things in it.


that's one thing about hobos - they're comfortable for carrying


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> and I guess it's technically a grained leather. I don't know where the line between "grainy" and "pebbled" is exactly lol


There are 3 kinds of "grained leather". Full grained leather makes the best pebbled leather.


----------



## Fashion1

This makes me happy to find this thread! I still have most of my old school RMs, and occasionally peruse PM etc to see what’s out there. Found a black/blue stamped Nikki a few years back. I’ll have to take some pics! My 2 unicorns are Sky Blue and Kelly Green Mam or MAB. I haven’t seen either pop up in many many years


----------



## Antonia

Fashion1 said:


> This makes me happy to find this thread! I still have most of my old school RMs, and occasionally peruse PM etc to see what’s out there. Found a black/blue stamped Nikki a few years back. I’ll have to take some pics! My 2 unicorns are Sky Blue and Kelly Green Mam or MAB. I haven’t seen either pop up in many many years


OMG, please post pics!!!  We would love to see ALL of your O/S bags!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Fashion1 said:


> This makes me happy to find this thread! I still have most of my old school RMs, and occasionally peruse PM etc to see what’s out there. Found a black/blue stamped Nikki a few years back. I’ll have to take some pics! My 2 unicorns are Sky Blue and Kelly Green Mam or MAB. I haven’t seen either pop up in many many years


I would love to find those colors! Would love to see your collection!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Shelby33 said:


> Thank you! I think I have enough bags now?


Never!


----------



## Haughty

LipglossedX said:


> Oo missed the part where you had a black stamped one. Would love to see a picture of that sometime!


I’m no Shelby with her beautiful picture, but someone wanted to see a black stamped Nikki.  The stamp is faded.  FDL lining


----------



## LipglossedX

Haughty said:


> I’m no Shelby with her beautiful picture, but someone wanted to see a black stamped Nikki.  The stamp is faded.  FDL lining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5355121



Beautiful!!    I love the stamped embossing on those!


----------



## Haughty

Someone asked about a brown haze.  Not sure this is brown haze.  Might be more glazed something or other.  Bir


----------



## Antonia

Haughty said:


> I’m no Shelby with her beautiful picture, but someone wanted to see a black stamped Nikki.  The stamp is faded.  FDL lining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5355121


This is beautiful @Haughty !! And extremely rare!!


----------



## Antonia

I'm bored,  so here is my updated RM collection.   If any are missing from what you remember,  they were either gifted or consigned because they didn't spark joy!
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I have 21!


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> I'm bored,  so here is my updated RM collection.   If any are missing from what you remember,  they were either gifted or consigned because they didn't spark joy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364045
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 21!



Beautiful collection!!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> I'm bored,  so here is my updated RM collection.   If any are missing from what you remember,  they were either gifted or consigned because they didn't spark joy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364045
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 21!


wow....huge collection.  very nice.  you must have lots of storage space.  a "bag room"?


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> Beautiful collection!!


Thank you @LipglossedX !!


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> wow....huge collection.  very nice.  you must have lots of storage space.  a "bag room"?


Thank you @sdkitty !   I wish I had a bag room but most of them are on the top shelf in my closet and the rest are in the shelves along the side-its a deep shelf so I can fit quite a few there.  I wish my top shelf was deeper (which can be an easy enough fix) so I can place the bags sideways rather than next to each other.  If I put them sideways now one end of my MAB's would hang off a bit.


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Thank you @sdkitty !   I wish I had a bag room but most of them are on the top shelf in my closet and the rest are in the shelves along the side-its a deep shelf so I can fit quite a few there.  I wish my top shelf was deeper (which can be an easy enough fix) so I can place the bags sideways rather than next to each other.  If I put them sideways now one end of my MAB's would hang off a bit.


I don't know how you do it.  I know you have many more bags than the ones in the photo.  Our upper shelves are all filled either with DH's clothes or other stuff (and I'd probably have to use a stool to get up there)  
My bags are on a hanging shelf in the office closet.  If I expanded my collection I'd eventually have to find room someplace else.  But I'm more inclined to unload something and replace it rather than expanding.


----------



## laurenrr

Antonia said:


> I'm bored,  so here is my updated RM collection.   If any are missing from what you remember,  they were either gifted or consigned because they didn't spark joy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364045
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 21!


Wow beautiful!!


----------



## Antonia

laurenrr said:


> Wow beautiful!!


Thank you @laurenrr   !!


----------



## Antonia

These are the rest of my handbag collection (3 Balenciaga,  1 Fendi,  1 Louis Vuitton,  1 Gucci,  1 Polene,  and a Zara bag with a Chanel pin on it.   I just put everything away.   The reason why it doesn't look so cluttered is the shelves are deep on the side where there's multiple stacked shelves.   I have all my Nikki's,  my MAC and my Navy Luxe bags all piled on top of each other,  then a Fendi bag in front.  All of my Balenciaga are now on the top of that shelf.  My Loves and Edies are all on one shelf now.  My two Matties are side by side with my off white MAM in front and the rest of the bags are on the top shelf with my MABS.  Since I don't use my gold MAB much,  I keep it in my coat closet with my Zara bag that has a Chanel pin on the front.   Whew, I'm ready for a nap!!


----------



## laurenrr

Antonia said:


> These are the rest of my handbag collection (3 Balenciaga,  1 Fendi,  1 Louis Vuitton,  1 Gucci,  1 Polene,  and a Zara bag with a Chanel pin on it.   I just put everything away.   The reason why it doesn't look so cluttered is the shelves are deep on the side where there's multiple stacked shelves.   I have all my Nikki's,  my MAC and my Navy Luxe bags all piled on top of each other,  then a Fendi bag in front.  All of my Balenciaga are now on the top of that shelf.  My Loves and Edies are all on one shelf now.  My two Matties are side by side with my off white MAM in front and the rest of the bags are on the top shelf with my MABS.  Since I don't use my gold MAB much,  I keep it in my coat closet with my Zara bag that has a Chanel pin on the front.   Whew, I'm ready for a nap!!
> View attachment 5364188
> View attachment 5364189
> View attachment 5364192
> View attachment 5364193


Do you have a #1 favorite?


----------



## Antonia

laurenrr said:


> Do you have a #1 favorite?


Do you mean from RM or in total??

If RM....it's tough because I love so many of them!  If you mean the rest of my bags...I'd have to pick one of my Balenciaga bags....so the one that makes my heart skip a beat as soon as I look at it is the Electric Blue with GGH!!


----------



## Antonia

Here's a better picture from when I bought it:


----------



## laurenrr

Antonia said:


> Do you mean from RM or in total??
> 
> If RM....it's tough because I love so many of them!  If you mean the rest of my bags...I'd have to pick one of my Balenciaga bags....so the one that makes my heart skip a beat as soon as I look at it is the Electric Blue with GGH!!


For sure! That Color is incredible


----------



## Antonia

laurenrr said:


> For sure! That Color is incredible


Thank you...it's even more beautiful in person.  I have not used it yet but it will be a spring/summer bag and kept in it's dust bag in the fall/winter.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I'm bored,  so here is my updated RM collection.   If any are missing from what you remember,  they were either gifted or consigned because they didn't spark joy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364045
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 21!


Gorgeous collection!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Thank you...it's even more beautiful in person.  I have not used it yet but it will be a spring/summer bag and kept in it's dust bag in the fall/winter.


Antonia, gorgeous bag! There is a conditioner with UV protection, I'll eventually remember the name but since blue is an unstable dye you might want to use it?


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Antonia, gorgeous bag! There is a conditioner with UV protection, I'll eventually remember the name but since blue is an unstable dye you might want to use it?


Thank you @Shelby33 !  Oh yes, I'd love to know about it!  Right now I'm keeping it in it's dust bag on the top shelf...no light to affect it whatsoever!!


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Antonia said:


> These are the rest of my handbag collection (3 Balenciaga,  1 Fendi,  1 Louis Vuitton,  1 Gucci,  1 Polene,  and a Zara bag with a Chanel pin on it.   I just put everything away.   The reason why it doesn't look so cluttered is the shelves are deep on the side where there's multiple stacked shelves.   I have all my Nikki's,  my MAC and my Navy Luxe bags all piled on top of each other,  then a Fendi bag in front.  All of my Balenciaga are now on the top of that shelf.  My Loves and Edies are all on one shelf now.  My two Matties are side by side with my off white MAM in front and the rest of the bags are on the top shelf with my MABS.  Since I don't use my gold MAB much,  I keep it in my coat closet with my Zara bag that has a Chanel pin on the front.   Whew, I'm ready for a nap!!
> View attachment 5364188
> View attachment 5364189
> View attachment 5364192
> View attachment 5364193


Great bags and great organization!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> These are the rest of my handbag collection (3 Balenciaga,  1 Fendi,  1 Louis Vuitton,  1 Gucci,  1 Polene,  and a Zara bag with a Chanel pin on it.   I just put everything away.   The reason why it doesn't look so cluttered is the shelves are deep on the side where there's multiple stacked shelves.   I have all my Nikki's,  my MAC and my Navy Luxe bags all piled on top of each other,  then a Fendi bag in front.  All of my Balenciaga are now on the top of that shelf.  My Loves and Edies are all on one shelf now.  My two Matties are side by side with my off white MAM in front and the rest of the bags are on the top shelf with my MABS.  Since I don't use my gold MAB much,  I keep it in my coat closet with my Zara bag that has a Chanel pin on the front.   Whew, I'm ready for a nap!!
> View attachment 5364188
> View attachment 5364189
> View attachment 5364192
> View attachment 5364193


nice display....you're not into dustbags?


----------



## Antonia

poizenisxkandee said:


> Great bags and great organization!


Ohhh thank you @poizenisxkandee !!


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> nice display....you're not into dustbags?


Thanks!!  No, except for 2 of my Balenciaga on the top shelf, (I worry about fading)...I'd rather see what I have and admire my bags.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Thanks!!  No, except for 2 of my Balenciaga on the top shelf, (I worry about fading)...I'd rather see what I have and admire my bags.


Me too, no dustbag!!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Me too, no dustbag!!


I guess I'm just a conformist.  I figure the dustbag is there for a reason so I use them.  It's not as easy to find bags that way but if I don't have the original dustbag I try to use one the same color as the bag.


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> I guess I'm just a conformist.  I figure the dustbag is there for a reason so I use them.  It's not as easy to find bags that way but if I don't have the original dustbag I try to use one the same color as the bag.


I think if I had a really expensive delicate leather bag,  I would use one for sure!!


----------



## Sassy

Antonia said:


> These are the rest of my handbag collection (3 Balenciaga,  1 Fendi,  1 Louis Vuitton,  1 Gucci,  1 Polene,  and a Zara bag with a Chanel pin on it.   I just put everything away.   The reason why it doesn't look so cluttered is the shelves are deep on the side where there's multiple stacked shelves.   I have all my Nikki's,  my MAC and my Navy Luxe bags all piled on top of each other,  then a Fendi bag in front.  All of my Balenciaga are now on the top of that shelf.  My Loves and Edies are all on one shelf now.  My two Matties are side by side with my off white MAM in front and the rest of the bags are on the top shelf with my MABS.  Since I don't use my gold MAB much,  I keep it in my coat closet with my Zara bag that has a Chanel pin on the front.   Whew, I'm ready for a nap!!
> View attachment 5364188
> View attachment 5364189
> View attachment 5364192
> View attachment 5364193


Amazing collection and even more amazing organization!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Thank you @Shelby33 !  Oh yes, I'd love to know about it!  Right now I'm keeping it in it's dust bag on the top shelf...no light to affect it whatsoever!!





			https://www.amazon.com/Meguiars-Gold-Class-Leather-Lotion/dp/B0009IQXG8/ref=mp_s_a_1_15?crid=31MSISPBEDKEH&keywords=meguiars+leather+conditioner+uv+protection&qid=1648381417&sprefix=meguers+leather+conditioner+uv+protection%2Caps%2C108&sr=8-15


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> These are the rest of my handbag collection (3 Balenciaga,  1 Fendi,  1 Louis Vuitton,  1 Gucci,  1 Polene,  and a Zara bag with a Chanel pin on it.   I just put everything away.   The reason why it doesn't look so cluttered is the shelves are deep on the side where there's multiple stacked shelves.   I have all my Nikki's,  my MAC and my Navy Luxe bags all piled on top of each other,  then a Fendi bag in front.  All of my Balenciaga are now on the top of that shelf.  My Loves and Edies are all on one shelf now.  My two Matties are side by side with my off white MAM in front and the rest of the bags are on the top shelf with my MABS.  Since I don't use my gold MAB much,  I keep it in my coat closet with my Zara bag that has a Chanel pin on the front.   Whew, I'm ready for a nap!!
> View attachment 5364188
> View attachment 5364189
> View attachment 5364192
> View attachment 5364193


That looks great! Can you take a picture of the grey Bal?


----------



## Antonia

Sassy said:


> Amazing collection and even more amazing organization!!


Thank you @Sassy


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> That looks great! Can you take a picture of the grey Bal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364960


It's actually light blue!   Here's a closer photo from before....


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> That looks great! Can you take a picture of the grey Bal?


Here's another photo...


----------



## annam

It’s so lovely going through this thread. I remember the days when we were getting small batch bags. I only have 4 bags now, a mam, two macs and another one I can’t remember the name of. All OS smooshy leather except the multi coloured croc one I bought unseen but I knew I needed it. Looking at the RMs in stores now, I can’t believe it’s the same company. The leather is sooo different. I’ll post a pic of mine when I return home.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Here's another photo...
> View attachment 5364977


Oh I remember this! Gorgeous!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> I'm bored,  so here is my updated RM collection.   If any are missing from what you remember,  they were either gifted or consigned because they didn't spark joy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5364045
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 21!


Pretty bags  Love your collection! This gives me anxiety ha ha but If I pull out all my own bags it gives me anxiety! so I don’t do that very often anymore but I do need some updated pics. Ah well off to see what bag I can obsess over next! It’s never ending for the perfect bag or bag that I absolutely think I need he he.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Pretty bags  Love your collection! This gives me anxiety ha ha but If I pull out all my own bags it gives me anxiety! so I don’t do that very often anymore but I do need some updated pics. Ah well off to see what bag I can obsess over next! It’s never ending for the perfect bag or bag that I absolutely think I need he he.


Thanks Carrie!!  Yes, seeing all my bags all out together kind of gave me anxiety too but once they were put away in their proper place, I felt better!  Oh yeah, it's never ending!!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Here's another photo...
> View attachment 5364977


very nice....looks blue in this pic


----------



## Shelby33

Here is the faded royal MAB, I kinda like it like this! Looks better after it was conditioned.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Here is the faded royal MAB, I kinda like it like this! Looks better after it was conditioned.
> View attachment 5377666


Oh is this a new purchase Shelby?  Nice!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Oh is this a new purchase Shelby?  Nice!!


Yes, it is royal but faded so looks more like a powder blue? Love blue with brass HW!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Yes, it is royal but faded so looks more like a powder blue? Love blue with brass HW!


Nice, what lining does it have?


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Nice, what lining does it have?


Guess


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Guess


PAISLEY??????????????????????????


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> PAISLEY??????????????????????????


Yes!!!


----------



## poizenisxkandee

I mentioned this yesterday but due to the glitch, my post was lost. 

Many of us find the older RM leather superior and older styles seem to be more discussed here than newer, aside from Edie fandom and a couple other newer styles. 

Looks like there is a new take on the MAB and the leather jacket inspired bag is drawing me in a bit (yes, I know other brands have had this before) so I'm looking forward to what other new styles will be introduced and how the materials compare to other RM products past 2010 or 2013 or so.


----------



## Shelby33

SW blue Mattie


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> SW blue Mattie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5400845
> View attachment 5400846


much more blue outdoors


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> much more blue outdoors


Agreed!!!


----------



## Sassy

Antonia said:


> Agreed!!!


@Antonia is this your bag that you got a few months ago? Looks so different in the sun!!


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> SW blue Mattie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5400845
> View attachment 5400846


Beautiful! What a chameleon, looks so different depending on the light!


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> Beautiful! What a chameleon, looks so different depending on the light!


It really does, I was surprised when I looked at the pictures together!


----------



## Antonia

Sassy said:


> @Antonia is this your bag that you got a few months ago? Looks so different in the sun!!


Yes, I got it from TRR!!  I used it once, maybe twice-then I sent off a few RM bags to TRR and this was one of them.  I think they all sold!!


----------



## Sassy

Antonia said:


> Yes, I got it from TRR!!  I used it once, maybe twice-then I sent off a few RM bags to TRR and this was one of them.  I think they all sold!!


I admire your discipline in practicing the one in-one out approach! I need lessons!


----------



## Antonia

Sassy said:


> I admire your discipline in practicing the one in-one out approach! I need lessons!


I appreciate that but I don't know how good I am at that...I reach a point where I'm not loving the feeling I get when I go into the closet and things are overcrowded and that goes for clothes/shoes/bags.  Having said that, I really should let go of some more bags!!  I need to ask myself, what bags can you not live without and those are the ones that I would keep for sure.  If I have an immediate response, then I keep...if I waver, then it should go.  I really just want less of everything but it's hard to take that leap!


----------



## Shelby33

Oh even the pocket is smooshy!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I appreciate that but I don't know how good I am at that...I reach a point where I'm not loving the feeling I get when I go into the closet and things are overcrowded and that goes for clothes/shoes/bags.  Having said that, I really should let go of some more bags!!  I need to ask myself, what bags can you not live without and those are the ones that I would keep for sure.  If I have an immediate response, then I keep...if I waver, then it should go.  I really just want less of everything but it's hard to take that leap!


I think it's easy for me because I know I can call my mom or sister and get one back. It's also easier when things are OUT OF VIEW. I bought one of those storage bags that go under my bed. So I pretty much forget about them enough to not get stressed out.


----------



## Shelby33

Oh so this is also supposed to be SW blue. But it has gold HW, and a lighter zipper track. Maybe there were 2 blues...


----------



## lightwave

Antonia said:


> I appreciate that but I don't know how good I am at that...I reach a point where I'm not loving the feeling I get when I go into the closet and things are overcrowded and that goes for clothes/shoes/bags.  Having said that, I really should let go of some more bags!!  I need to ask myself, what bags can you not live without and those are the ones that I would keep for sure.  If I have an immediate response, then I keep...if I waver, then it should go.  I really just want less of everything but it's hard to take that leap!


I hear you. I'm at that point where I want less of everything too. We moved to a new house, and it's like it flipped a switch on my thinking where now I only want to have what I need of things. Before, there were a lot of things hidden away so I had forgotten about most of it, but with the move I had to deal with it. I got rid of a lot of kitchen stuff, pans, pyrex, etc. We threw out other stuff and still more to go in the basement. Ultimately I don't want loads of storage bins... I really really want every floor to be nice and efficient, and I want to narrow down so that there will only be a few bins in the end if necessary. I really would like there to be no bins, but I don't know if that's possible. I'm feeling if I'm keeping things only to be in storage, then I probably don't need them. It's hard though with my bags because although I know I really don't need so many bags, they're fun! And I feel good that I got such good prices which I think is my justification for keeping them, along with them being rare...plus I like them.


----------



## lightwave

Shelby33 said:


> SW blue Mattie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5400845
> View attachment 5400846


With that said though, oh these are so lovely!!! Look at that leather!


----------



## Shelby33

lightwave said:


> With that said though, oh these are so lovely!!! Look at that leather!


Thank you Hon!


----------



## Shelby33

lightwave said:


> I hear you. I'm at that point where I want less of everything too. We moved to a new house, and it's like it flipped a switch on my thinking where now I only want to have what I need of things. Before, there were a lot of things hidden away so I had forgotten about most of it, but with the move I had to deal with it. I got rid of a lot of kitchen stuff, pans, pyrex, etc. We threw out other stuff and still more to go in the basement. Ultimately I don't want loads of storage bins... I really really want every floor to be nice and efficient, and I want to narrow down so that there will only be a few bins in the end if necessary. I really would like there to be no bins, but I don't know if that's possible. I'm feeling if I'm keeping things only to be in storage, then I probably don't need them. It's hard though with my bags because although I know I really don't need so many bags, they're fun! And I feel good that I got such good prices which I think is my justification for keeping them, along with them being rare...plus I like them.


I feel the same way. Just make sure to have a sturdy shelf!


----------



## lightwave

Shelby33 said:


> I feel the same way. Just make sure to have a sturdy shelf!


LOL!


----------



## Shelby33

lightwave said:


> LOL!


You know I love you!


----------



## samfalstaff

Got my teal Nikki! I'm in love with this leather.


----------



## LipglossedX

samfalstaff said:


> Got my teal Nikki! I'm in love with this leather.
> View attachment 5403871



Gorgeous!!


----------



## andral5

samfalstaff said:


> Got my teal Nikki! I'm in love with this leather.
> View attachment 5403871


Oooh myyyy, this is above and beyond anything else! Enjoy!!


----------



## samfalstaff

LipglossedX said:


> Gorgeous!!





andral5 said:


> Oooh myyyy, this is above and beyond anything else! Enjoy!!


Thanks! I think shelby has this exact bag, and I admire it every time she posts it!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Got my teal Nikki! I'm in love with this leather.
> View attachment 5403871


Where did you find it!? You will love this, I wear mine with everything!! 
Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> I appreciate that but I don't know how good I am at that...I reach a point where I'm not loving the feeling I get when I go into the closet and things are overcrowded and that goes for clothes/shoes/bags.  Having said that, I really should let go of some more bags!!  I need to ask myself, what bags can you not live without and those are the ones that I would keep for sure.  If I have an immediate response, then I keep...if I waver, then it should go.  I really just want less of everything but it's hard to take that leap!


I think if we all (not me I'm lazy) I mean YOU ALL moved closer to Vermont, and we could have parties here and trade bags every few months? Or you guys could borrow some of mine, etc.?


----------



## andral5

Shelby33 said:


> I think if we all (not me I'm lazy) I mean YOU ALL moved closer to Vermont, and we could have parties here and trade bags every few months? Or you guys could borrow some of mine, etc.?


Love the idea both for the bags and also for Vermont! It’s sooo beautiful there!


----------



## Antonia

andral5 said:


> Love the idea both for the bags and also for Vermont! It’s sooo beautiful there!


Ok, let's all move to VT!!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Where did you find it!? You will love this, I wear mine with everything!!
> Gorgeous bag!


Thanks! ebay. I snapped it up quickly.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Ok, let's all move to VT!!!!


I would love to move to Vermont!!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Got my teal Nikki! I'm in love with this leather.
> View attachment 5403871


This is gorgeous leather!  I wish RM made more leathers like this one!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> This is gorgeous leather!  I wish RM made more leathers like this one!!


Me too. Reminds me so much of early Balenciaga leather.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Me too. Reminds me so much of early Balenciaga leather.


YES!!!!!


----------



## andral5

Antonia said:


> Ok, let's all move to VT!!!!


I would!! Not sure about prices and such.


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Here's the MAM I bought after seeing the listing pointed out here. I'm so happy I got it, it's very smoosh!
As far as the missing rivet on the back, when I get a replacement it looks like I'll just be able to fit it in there. The back part is still there, which is great. I was scared I might have to remove the lining or something to get behind.


----------



## Antonia

OhHelloDoll said:


> Here's the MAM I bought after seeing the listing pointed out here. I'm so happy I got it, it's very smoosh!
> As far as the missing rivet on the back, when I get a replacement it looks like I'll just be able to fit it in there. The back part is still there, which is great. I was scared I might have to remove the lining or something to get behind.
> View attachment 5405873
> View attachment 5405874
> View attachment 5405875


Very nice!  Congrats!!!


----------



## sdkitty

OhHelloDoll said:


> Here's the MAM I bought after seeing the listing pointed out here. I'm so happy I got it, it's very smoosh!
> As far as the missing rivet on the back, when I get a replacement it looks like I'll just be able to fit it in there. The back part is still there, which is great. I was scared I might have to remove the lining or something to get behind.
> View attachment 5405873
> View attachment 5405874
> View attachment 5405875


very nice 
so basically is VG condition except for the rivet 
great deal


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Antonia said:


> Very nice!  Congrats!!!


Thanks!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

sdkitty said:


> very nice
> so basically is VG condition except for the rivet
> great deal


I'd say so! No rips, scratches, or weird odor (I'm always worried about odor ).


----------



## sdkitty

OhHelloDoll said:


> I'd say so! No rips, scratches, or weird odor (I'm always worried about odor ).


I guess I've been fortunate...never got a bag with an odor problem


----------



## Haughty

OhHelloDoll said:


> Here's the MAM I bought after seeing the listing pointed out here. I'm so happy I got it, it's very smoosh!
> As far as the missing rivet on the back, when I get a replacement it looks like I'll just be able to fit it in there. The back part is still there, which is great. I was scared I might have to remove the lining or something to get behind.
> View attachment 5405873
> View attachment 5405874
> View attachment 5405875


If you can’t fix it yourself, you might want to try a shoe cobbler.   My gold brick Nikki had that same problem. He had a round stud that he was able to attach that  fit perfectly.  The rest of the hardware is signature, but i don’t think anyone will notice.  Of course, that could be because they are blinded by the bright gold crackle of the bag.


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Haughty said:


> If you can’t fix it yourself, you might want to try a shoe cobbler.   My gold brick Nikki had that same problem. He had a round stud that he was able to attach that  fit perfectly.  The rest of the hardware is signature, but i don’t think anyone will notice.  Of course, that could be because they are blinded by the bright gold crackle of the bag.


Thanks for the tip! I just want something silver in there, it doesn't have to be signature, especially since it's on the back anyway.

The gold crackle is great, I love metallics. Blind them with style!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

sdkitty said:


> I guess I've been fortunate...never got a bag with an odor problem


I had one come that had quite the perfume smell. I cleaned it, bought a leather deodorizer and kept it out for awhile and then just decided to use it and see if that helped. It did eventually. It wasn’t THAT bad, but I’m weird about smells.

Luckily I’ve never had one that was really gross stinky, but the “what if“ is always on my mind!


----------



## Antonia

OhHelloDoll said:


> I had one come that had quite the perfume smell. I cleaned it, bought a leather deodorizer and kept it out for awhile and then just decided to use it and see if that helped. It did eventually. It wasn’t THAT bad, but I’m weird about smells.
> 
> Luckily I’ve never had one that was really gross stinky, but the “what if“ is always on my mind!


The worst smell is cigarettes!  EWWW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Antonia said:


> The worst smell is cigarettes!  EWWW!!!!!!!!!


That would devastate me!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> The worst smell is cigarettes!  EWWW!!!!!!!!!


Smoke is pretty bad, but I've been able to get rid of it in most cases. On the other hand, mold/must smells seem to be permanent.


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Smoke is pretty bad, but I've been able to get rid of it in most cases. On the other hand, mold/must smells seem to be permanent.


mold would bother me....the idea of it....eww
but with some of these bags, you can pull the lining out and wash it...that helps some


----------



## Sassy

samfalstaff said:


> Smoke is pretty bad, but I've been able to get rid of it in most cases. On the other hand, mold/must smells seem to be permanent.


How have you been able to get rid of smoke smells?


----------



## samfalstaff

Sassy said:


> How have you been able to get rid of smoke smells?


Yes. It takes a while. Open bags of baking soda and other tricks that I can’t remember off the top of my head. I think Shelby has had some luck as well removing cigarette smoke.


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Yes. It takes a while. Open bags of baking soda and other tricks that I can’t remember off the top of my head. I think Shelby has had some luck as well removing cigarette smoke.


Also, charcoal is supposed to work.


----------



## andral5

Antonia said:


> The worst smell is cigarettes!  EWWW!!!!!!!!!


Ugh, tell me about! I still have a MK nice red one, great condition but it stinks from cigarettes. It’s been with some dryer sheets for a while, after I tried the coffee and didn’t really work. Disgusting!! This is a smell that should be disclosed in all listings. I almost send that bag back but it was looking too good.


----------



## andral5

Antonia said:


> Also, charcoal is supposed to work.


Oh, forgot about that! I have sachets with charcoal in all bathrooms and other areas that might need some air cleaning.


----------



## Antonia

andral5 said:


> Oh, forgot about that! I have sachets with charcoal in all bathrooms and other areas that might need some air cleaning.


Let us know if that works for you!!


----------



## Shelby33

andral5 said:


> I would!! Not sure about prices and such.


It depends, the more rural areas are less expensive, I think. I know that we could not have afforded this house if it was in my hometown in MA. The price would be doubled, at the least!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Smoke is pretty bad, but I've been able to get rid of it in most cases. On the other hand, mold/must smells seem to be permanent.


I've been able to get rid of it too, and for mold /must putting it outside in the sun has worked.


----------



## Shelby33

andral5 said:


> Ugh, tell me about! I still have a MK nice red one, great condition but it stinks from cigarettes. It’s been with some dryer sheets for a while, after I tried the coffee and didn’t really work. Disgusting!! This is a smell that should be disclosed in all listings. I almost send that bag back but it was looking too good.


Try putting it outside for a few days, that's worked for me for some reason. Especially on windy days. But make sure it's in the shade.


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Try putting it outside for a few days, that's worked for me for some reason. Especially on windy days. But make sure it's in the shade.


Do you pull the lining out when you do this?


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Do you pull the lining out when you do this?


Yes! Thank you for reminding me!


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I've been able to get rid of it too, and for mold /must putting it outside in the sun has worked.


White vinegar works on mold too, but I've only used it on my vintage Coach bags and one Bal. Haven't tried it on RM yet.


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> White vinegar works on mold too, but I've only used it on my vintage Coach bags and one Bal. Haven't tried it on RM yet.


I'd think if you can use it on Bal you could use on RM - except possibly SW


----------



## OhHelloDoll

A little update on this, since this bag brought me back here. I went to Michael's craft store and bought a bag of multiple size rivets to try to replace the missing one on the back. Sadly, while the do snap in, the posts are way too long so it sticks out. I'm going to return them.

I might have to just see if I can find a cobbler in my area, as someone had suggested.

Also, I did buy a cheap strap to hook on because I'm a slave to needing a strap on my bags.


----------



## Shelby33

OhHelloDoll said:


> A little update on this, since this bag brought me back here. I went to Michael's craft store and bought a bag of multiple size rivets to try to replace the missing one on the back. Sadly, while the do snap in, the posts are way too long so it sticks out. I'm going to return them.
> 
> I might have to just see if I can find a cobbler in my area, as someone had suggested.
> 
> Also, I did buy a cheap strap to hook on because I'm a slave to needing a strap on my bags.
> View attachment 5410835
> View attachment 5410836


Love the strap though!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Shelby33 said:


> Love the strap though!


Thanks! Found it on Amazon. I always need a strap ”just in case.”


----------



## Shelby33

OhHelloDoll said:


> Thanks! Found it on Amazon. I always need a strap ”just in case.”


In the very near future you will need the strap!!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Shelby33 said:


> In the very near future you will need the strap!!


If I want to even venture outside the house!


----------



## sdkitty

OhHelloDoll said:


> A little update on this, since this bag brought me back here. I went to Michael's craft store and bought a bag of multiple size rivets to try to replace the missing one on the back. Sadly, while the do snap in, the posts are way too long so it sticks out. I'm going to return them.
> 
> I might have to just see if I can find a cobbler in my area, as someone had suggested.
> 
> Also, I did buy a cheap strap to hook on because I'm a slave to needing a strap on my bags.
> View attachment 5410835
> View attachment 5410836


hopefully you can get a cobbler to do it but in case you aren't successful, if you can measure the stem of one of the rivets, you should be able to shop for a replacement online - Amazon or ebay.


----------



## OhHelloDoll

sdkitty said:


> hopefully you can get a cobbler to do it but in case you aren't successful, if you can measure the stem of one of the rivets, you should be able to shop for a replacement online - Amazon or ebay.


That’s actually a good idea! That will save me the headache of continually buying the wrong thing. I’m not so sure how easy cobblers are to come by these days!


----------



## sdkitty

OhHelloDoll said:


> That’s actually a good idea! That will save me the headache of continually buying the wrong thing. I’m not so sure how easy cobblers are to come by these days!


I don't have one I really like and they're expensive....GL


----------



## sdkitty

OhHelloDoll said:


> That’s actually a good idea! That will save me the headache of continually buying the wrong thing. I’m not so sure how easy cobblers are to come by these days!


these are what I got .....not on ebay anymore and probably not exactly what you would need but just an example


----------



## poizenisxkandee

OhHelloDoll said:


> That’s actually a good idea! That will save me the headache of continually buying the wrong thing. I’m not so sure how easy cobblers are to come by these days!


If there's a specialty/independent shoe store near you, they might be able to give a rec! I found mine through a family friend, but I know someone who works at a family owned shoe store in my region and they had a couple recommended shoe/leather repair places they referred clients to.


----------



## OhHelloDoll

sdkitty said:


> these are what I got .....not on ebay anymore and probably not exactly what you would need but just an example
> View attachment 5412742


Thanks! I just started looking tonight. What I need is one with a really short post but a wide cap. So far that seems like not a standard size but I’ve only browsed Etsy. I might need to head to eBay!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

poizenisxkandee said:


> If there's a specialty/independent shoe store near you, they might be able to give a rec! I found mine through a family friend, but I know someone who works at a family owned shoe store in my region and they had a couple recommended shoe/leather repair places they referred clients to.


Good thinking, thanks! It doesn’t hurt to ask!


----------



## Antonia

Note to self:   Never,  ever photograph this bag in the nude!   Also,  never sell it!!!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Antonia said:


> Note to self:   Never,  ever photograph this bag in the nude!   Also,  never sell it!!!
> View attachment 5414349
> View attachment 5414350
> View attachment 5414351


That little charm is so cute!


----------



## Antonia

OhHelloDoll said:


> That little charm is so cute!


Thank you!  I think I got that from @Haughty a year ago, she was nice enough to send it to me!!  @Shelby33 has at least two of these, one in silver and one in gold.  She might have a gunmetal one too...can't remember!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Antonia said:


> Thank you!  I think I got that from @Haughty a year ago, she was nice enough to send it to me!!  @Shelby33 has at least two of these, one in silver and one in gold.  She might have a gunmetal one too...can't remember!


I thought I saw one somewhere else on a photo but never commented! Might have been on one of her bags.


----------



## Shelby33

Hi everyone, I have so much to catch up on, was sick for a few weeks. Just got this today and wanted to show you


Lining


I think the color is plum? 
Miss you girls
x


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Hi everyone, I have so much to catch up on, was sick for a few weeks. Just got this today and wanted to show you
> View attachment 5416471
> 
> Lining
> View attachment 5416472
> 
> I think the color is plum?
> Miss you girls
> x


Glad you are feeling better. You are feeling better, right?


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Hi everyone, I have so much to catch up on, was sick for a few weeks. Just got this today and wanted to show you
> View attachment 5416471
> 
> Lining
> View attachment 5416472
> 
> I think the color is plum?
> Miss you girls
> x


Looks great Shelby!!   I hope you're feeling better....wondered where you have been lately!!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Glad you are feeling better. You are feeling better, right?


Yes much better! Sorry should have said that!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Looks great Shelby!!   I hope you're feeling better....wondered where you have been lately!!


I've been sick, last Friday was 3 weeks, but over the weekend getting better and much better now. Took like 10 covid tests all neg so whatever at least I'm finally better!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Thank you!  I think I got that from @Haughty a year ago, she was nice enough to send it to me!!  @Shelby33 has at least two of these, one in silver and one in gold.  She might have a gunmetal one too...can't remember!


You're right, silver and gold!


----------



## samfalstaff

Got that burgundy MAM on ebay... Last pic is a comparison between my wine (?) and my eggplant (?) and a close-up of the eggplant and burgundy zipper track. I can't justify keeping all three, can I?


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Shelby33 said:


> Hi everyone, I have so much to catch up on, was sick for a few weeks. Just got this today and wanted to show you
> View attachment 5416471
> 
> Lining
> View attachment 5416472
> 
> I think the color is plum?
> Miss you girls
> x


oof! hope you are feeling much better and glad to see you back!


----------



## Shelby33

poizenisxkandee said:


> oof! hope you are feeling much better and glad to see you back!


Thank you!!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Got that burgundy MAM on ebay... Last pic is a comparison between my wine (?) and my eggplant (?) and a close-up of the eggplant and burgundy zipper track. I can't justify keeping all three, can I?
> View attachment 5416524
> View attachment 5416527
> View attachment 5416529
> 
> View attachment 5416528
> 
> View attachment 5416536


I love them all!! Do they have different linings?


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I love them all!! Do they have different linings?


Yes, wine has that black and white floral, the eggplant has paisley, and the burgundy/old wine has FDL.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Hi everyone, I have so much to catch up on, was sick for a few weeks. Just got this today and wanted to show you
> View attachment 5416471
> 
> Lining
> View attachment 5416472
> 
> I think the color is plum?
> Miss you girls
> x


pretty bag...glad you're feeling better


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Got that burgundy MAM on ebay... Last pic is a comparison between my wine (?) and my eggplant (?) and a close-up of the eggplant and burgundy zipper track. I can't justify keeping all three, can I?
> View attachment 5416524
> View attachment 5416527
> View attachment 5416529
> 
> View attachment 5416528
> 
> View attachment 5416536


all nice bags...I probably wouldn't really want to have three so similar but I don't think most people her share my philosophy


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> Yes, wine has that black and white floral, the eggplant has paisley, and the burgundy/old wine has FDL.


Could the new bag be berry?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> pretty bag...glad you're feeling better


Thank you!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Shelby33 said:


> Hi everyone, I have so much to catch up on, was sick for a few weeks. Just got this today and wanted to show you
> View attachment 5416471
> 
> Lining
> View attachment 5416472
> 
> I think the color is plum?
> Miss you girls
> x


That suuuuuuuuucks to be sick that long, but look at this pretty bag you got I'm the time being.

You know, now I'm remembering why I took such a hiatus off here now. Friday I'm expecting 2 new bags to come


----------



## OhHelloDoll

samfalstaff said:


> Got that burgundy MAM on ebay... Last pic is a comparison between my wine (?) and my eggplant (?) and a close-up of the eggplant and burgundy zipper track. I can't justify keeping all three, can I?
> View attachment 5416524
> View attachment 5416527
> View attachment 5416529
> 
> View attachment 5416528
> 
> View attachment 5416536


The new one is sooooooo goooooood. Just look at the smooth and tassels. 

I did have to laugh at the line up. We can justify anything we want to, right?


----------



## Shelby33

OhHelloDoll said:


> That suuuuuuuuucks to be sick that long, but look at this pretty bag you got I'm the time being.
> 
> You know, now I'm remembering why I took such a hiatus off here now. Friday I'm expecting 2 new bags to come


Oh no, delete the app!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Shelby33 said:


> Oh no, delete the app!


There's and app?! 

Well, looks like one is coming today, so you know, it isn't as ridiculous as getting 2 purses in one day.


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> I've been sick, last Friday was 3 weeks, but over the weekend getting better and much better now. Took like 10 covid tests all neg so whatever at least I'm finally better!


Glad to hear you’re feeling better! This latest wave has been brutal.


----------



## Sassy

samfalstaff said:


> Got that burgundy MAM on ebay... Last pic is a comparison between my wine (?) and my eggplant (?) and a close-up of the eggplant and burgundy zipper track. I can't justify keeping all three, can I?
> View attachment 5416524
> View attachment 5416527
> View attachment 5416529
> 
> View attachment 5416528
> 
> View attachment 5416536


Love all 3 bags!!


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> Glad to hear you’re feeling better! This latest wave has been brutal.


Thank you! I know, especially in the NE. I can't wait to get my booster.


----------



## Shelby33

OhHelloDoll said:


> There's and app?!
> 
> Well, looks like one is coming today, so you know, it isn't as ridiculous as getting 2 purses in one day.


No the Poshmark app!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Shelby33 said:


> No the Poshmark app!


Oh yes...that! Been there, done that a few times but it keeps coming back!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

I like smaller bags and I got two RMs delivered yesterday. One is perfect. I won this MAMM for $15 bidding on ebay, brand new with tags, zippers and inside plate still had their wrapping. Poor lighting here, but so cute!


The second one...comes with a story. I got it off Poshmark, a Kiss lining 5 Zip that had really cool navy and gold leather. From the photos, everything looked good and I made sure to ask the seller about any rips or smells; she said none so I bought it.

When I opened it, it had exposed piping on the corners in multiple places. These were conveniently kind of cropped and obscured in the photos. I opened a case with photos, her response was she didn't notice, but thankfully PM ruled in my favorite and sent me a return label.
I do have the photos I took if anyone cares to see, but I wasn't sure if that would be...mean...to post. 

Anyway, it was a shame because I did like the bag, but I just can't deal with piping issues like like.


----------



## Antonia

OhHelloDoll said:


> I like smaller bags and I got two RMs delivered yesterday. One is perfect. I won this MAMM for $15 bidding on ebay, brand new with tags, zippers and inside plate still had their wrapping. Poor lighting here, but so cute!
> View attachment 5418112
> 
> The second one...comes with a story. I got it off Poshmark, a Kiss lining 5 Zip that had really cool navy and gold leather. From the photos, everything looked good and I made sure to ask the seller about any rips or smells; she said none so I bought it.
> 
> When I opened it, it had exposed piping on the corners in multiple places. These were conveniently kind of cropped and obscured in the photos. I opened a case with photos, her response was she didn't notice, but thankfully PM ruled in my favorite and sent me a return label.
> I do have the photos I took if anyone cares to see, but I wasn't sure if that would be...mean...to post.
> 
> Anyway, it was a shame because I did like the bag, but I just can't deal with piping issues like like.


That's too bad the seller was dishonest!!  Glad they ruled in your favor!!!  This bag above is nice! Congrats to you!!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Antonia said:


> That's too bad the seller was dishonest!!  Glad they ruled in your favor!!!  This bag above is nice! Congrats to you!!


Thank you! I didn’t know what to expect since the have a “no return “ policy, but at least now I don’t have to look at it and be bitter


----------



## Sassy

OhHelloDoll said:


> I like smaller bags and I got two RMs delivered yesterday. One is perfect. I won this MAMM for $15 bidding on ebay, brand new with tags, zippers and inside plate still had their wrapping. Poor lighting here, but so cute!
> View attachment 5418112
> 
> The second one...comes with a story. I got it off Poshmark, a Kiss lining 5 Zip that had really cool navy and gold leather. From the photos, everything looked good and I made sure to ask the seller about any rips or smells; she said none so I bought it.
> 
> When I opened it, it had exposed piping on the corners in multiple places. These were conveniently kind of cropped and obscured in the photos. I opened a case with photos, her response was she didn't notice, but thankfully PM ruled in my favorite and sent me a return label.
> I do have the photos I took if anyone cares to see, but I wasn't sure if that would be...mean...to post.
> 
> Anyway, it was a shame because I did like the bag, but I just can't deal with piping issues like like.


Congrats on the MAMM! Sorry to hear about the experience with the 5-zip. I bought a MAC off posh a while back and the listing had a lot of pics and even a video. I also asked the seller a lot of questions. There weren’t a lot of pics of the inside or lining, just a cursory shot of the top and the inside. When I got the bag it was in horrible shape, and the inside of the bag was so filthy and dirty that I wondered how anyone could in good conscience sell a bag in that condition. I also sent posh pics and they approved the return. That whole experience turned me off posh for a while bc pics and even a video can be so misleading! Dishonest sellers are the worst.


----------



## Haughty

Sassy said:


> Congrats on the MAMM! Sorry to hear about the experience with the 5-zip. I bought a MAC off posh a while back and the listing had a lot of pics and even a video. I also asked the seller a lot of questions. There weren’t a lot of pics of the inside or lining, just a cursory shot of the top and the inside. When I got the bag it was in horrible shape, and the inside of the bag was so filthy and dirty that I wondered how anyone could in good conscience sell a bag in that condition. I also sent posh pics and they approved the return. That whole experience turned me off posh for a while bc pics and even a video can be so misleading! Dishonest sellers are the worst.


Just a PSA when you buy from Poshmark and Mercari where you accept the bag.  Bought a bag on PM.  Gave it a cursory once over and thought it looked good, especially since the seller said it was in excellent shape, so I accepted.  When I looked a little closer a day or two later, I realized one of the bottom studs had been replaced and was Falling off.   I also got a whiff of perfume.   My cobbler was able to fix it, but I was so mad at myself that I sold it.  Unfortunately, I paid top dollar for the bag and lost bigly


----------



## andral5

It happened to me on posh a few years back. I got a beautiful red large MAB to replace one I had worn for work and it kinda lost shape. Everything fine, excellent condition, I asked the seller about flaws, etc. I gave the bag a very quick look all over when it arrived and accepted the order. After just a couple of days of wearing it at work, one of the corners opened. apparently, it was glued and of course it came unglued with placing stuff inside. At least if she would’ve glued it right, I could’ve used that bag for a long time without knowing. I opened a case with posh, sending pics and all, and they ruled in my favor. They said: as a one-time courtesy.


----------



## Haughty

andral5 said:


> It happened to me on posh a few years back. I got a beautiful red large MAB to replace one I had worn for work and it kinda lost shape. Everything fine, excellent condition, I asked the seller about flaws, etc. I gave the bag a very quick look all over when it arrived and accepted the order. After just a couple of days of wearing it at work, one of the corners opened. apparently, it was glued and of course it came unglued with placing stuff inside. At least if she would’ve glued it right, I could’ve used that bag for a long time without knowing. I opened a case with posh, sending pics and all, and they ruled in my favor. They said: as a one-time courtesy.


I should have done that but figured since I had already accepted, they wouldn’t do anything.   Glad they did that for you


----------



## sdkitty

OhHelloDoll said:


> I like smaller bags and I got two RMs delivered yesterday. One is perfect. I won this MAMM for $15 bidding on ebay, brand new with tags, zippers and inside plate still had their wrapping. Poor lighting here, but so cute!
> View attachment 5418112
> 
> The second one...comes with a story. I got it off Poshmark, a Kiss lining 5 Zip that had really cool navy and gold leather. From the photos, everything looked good and I made sure to ask the seller about any rips or smells; she said none so I bought it.
> 
> When I opened it, it had exposed piping on the corners in multiple places. These were conveniently kind of cropped and obscured in the photos. I opened a case with photos, her response was she didn't notice, but thankfully PM ruled in my favorite and sent me a return label.
> I do have the photos I took if anyone cares to see, but I wasn't sure if that would be...mean...to post.
> 
> Anyway, it was a shame because I did like the bag, but I just can't deal with piping issues like like.


great deal on this one...goes to show I guess you never know....ebay is so huge you'd think it would be more likely you'd have a problem there


----------



## Antonia

'You have how many black Morning After bags?'!!!!  Meet my newest....and I mean newest because it's NWT!  This is like the one I had a while back that was similar to SW, but not SW!  This popped up on TRR 2 days ago.   Something came over me and I snapped it up.   I don't friggin need another black MAM/MAB!!!


----------



## Antonia

It's a little wrinkled but I figured with use, they wouldn't be as noticeable.


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> 'You have how many black Morning After bags?'!!!!  Meet my newest....and I mean newest because it's NWT!  This is like the one I had a while back that was similar to SW, but not SW!  This popped up on TRR 2 days ago.   Something came over me and I snapped it up.   I don't friggin need another black MAM/MAB!!!
> View attachment 5422122
> View attachment 5422123
> View attachment 5422125
> View attachment 5422127


LOL...something came over you?  NWT is amazing for a bag that is how old?  now if you have a SW MAB you need to unload....


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> LOL...something came over you?  NWT is amazing for a bag that is how old?  now if you have a SW MAB you need to unload....


I'm guessing this bag must be 15 years old....at least??


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> I'm guessing this bag must be 15 years old....at least??


I guess some people buy a bag and stick it in the closet never used.  maybe it got dug out due to moving to a new home or something like that.  your good fortune.


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> 'You have how many black Morning After bags?'!!!!  Meet my newest....and I mean newest because it's NWT!  This is like the one I had a while back that was similar to SW, but not SW!  This popped up on TRR 2 days ago.   Something came over me and I snapped it up.   I don't friggin need another black MAM/MAB!!!
> View attachment 5422122
> View attachment 5422123
> View attachment 5422125
> View attachment 5422127



 I completely understand wanting all the black MAB/MAMs/etc!! Is this like the smooth leather one I have that was yours and Carrie's previously?


----------



## poizenisxkandee

Antonia said:


> 'You have how many black Morning After bags?'!!!!  Meet my newest....and I mean newest because it's NWT!  This is like the one I had a while back that was similar to SW, but not SW!  This popped up on TRR 2 days ago.   Something came over me and I snapped it up.   I don't friggin need another black MAM/MAB!!!
> View attachment 5422122
> View attachment 5422123
> View attachment 5422125
> View attachment 5422127


that looks amazing


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> I completely understand wanting all the black MAB/MAMs/etc!! Is this like the smooth leather one I have that was yours and Carrie's previously?


Yes, I knew someone here ended up with it I just couldn't remember who!!!  Now that bag of yours was one of the flattest smooshiest bags!!  Hopefully this one will be like that after some use!!


----------



## Antonia

poizenisxkandee said:


> that looks amazing


Thank you @poizenisxkandee !!  Other than being a little wrinkly from storage, it's perfect!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> Yes, I knew someone here ended up with it I just couldn't remember who!!!  Now that bag of yours was one of the flattest smooshiest bags!!  Hopefully this one will be like that after some use!!



Yes, it's SUPER smooshy. lol Great to find one in new condition though!


----------



## Sassy

Antonia said:


> 'You have how many black Morning After bags?'!!!!  Meet my newest....and I mean newest because it's NWT!  This is like the one I had a while back that was similar to SW, but not SW!  This popped up on TRR 2 days ago.   Something came over me and I snapped it up.   I don't friggin need another black MAM/MAB!!!
> View attachment 5422122
> View attachment 5422123
> View attachment 5422125
> View attachment 5422127


This looks so soft and silky!! Congrats!


----------



## Antonia

Sassy said:


> This looks so soft and silky!! Congrats!


Thank you!!  It is!  Very smooth-a bit like SW.   

If anyone has ideas how to get the wrinkles out, let me know.  Should I over stuff it and leave it in the sun?  That's what they do for coated canvas like the LV Speedy...not sure if it would work on leather??


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Thank you!!  It is!  Very smooth-a bit like SW.
> 
> If anyone has ideas how to get the wrinkles out, let me know.  Should I over stuff it and leave it in the sun?  That's what they do for coated canvas like the LV Speedy...not sure if it would work on leather??


@shelby will probably have good advice but I'd say if putting it in the sun doesn't do it, maybe you could try putting in the dryer (inside of two pillowcases)?  or maybe they will relax with wear


----------



## LipglossedX

Antonia said:


> Thank you!!  It is!  Very smooth-a bit like SW.
> 
> If anyone has ideas how to get the wrinkles out, let me know.  Should I over stuff it and leave it in the sun?  That's what they do for coated canvas like the LV Speedy...not sure if it would work on leather??



I would try just stuffing it and conditioning it and then maybe leave in the sun for a bit?


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> 'You have how many black Morning After bags?'!!!!  Meet my newest....and I mean newest because it's NWT!  This is like the one I had a while back that was similar to SW, but not SW!  This popped up on TRR 2 days ago.   Something came over me and I snapped it up.   I don't friggin need another black MAM/MAB!!!
> View attachment 5422122
> View attachment 5422123
> View attachment 5422125
> View attachment 5422127


Yes you do need this. Gorgeous!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Yes you do need this. Gorgeous!


Thank you!!  Right now I have it stuffed with a large bath towel and I used a hairdryer on hot and kept running my hands across it to iron out the wrinkles...it looks about 50% better but I think it needs another round of heat!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Thank you!!  Right now I have it stuffed with a large bath towel and I used a hairdryer on hot and kept running my hands across it to iron out the wrinkles...it looks about 50% better but I think it needs another round of heat!


It will help if you warm up the bath towel in the dryer first. Have you conditioned it?


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> It will help if you warm up the bath towel in the dryer first. Have you conditioned it?


No, it's brand new and the leather feels fine, not dry at all. Maybe I'll try that next (with the warm towel).   Thanks for the suggestion!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Thank you!!  It is!  Very smooth-a bit like SW.
> 
> If anyone has ideas how to get the wrinkles out, let me know.  Should I over stuff it and leave it in the sun?  That's what they do for coated canvas like the LV Speedy...not sure if it would work on leather??


It's the heat, not the sun. I would try leaving it in a hot car for 15 or 20 minutes then massaging the wrinkles out with your hands and some conditioner.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Thank you!!  It is!  Very smooth-a bit like SW.
> 
> If anyone has ideas how to get the wrinkles out, let me know.  Should I over stuff it and leave it in the sun?  That's what they do for coated canvas like the LV Speedy...not sure if it would work on leather??


Oh! Is it possible it is SW? Remember how some girls had their zipper tracks changed to bright blue? The bag I have just like this but in a MAM is pebbled, not smooth!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Oh! Is it possible it is SW? Remember how some girls had their zipper tracks changed to bright blue? The bag I have just like this but in a MAM is pebbled, not smooth!


No, this one is not SW.  It's very very similar to it.  I had one like it last year but sold it.  SW is unmistakable-once you see it and feel it you know what it is.  I don't recall hearing about zipper tracks being changed to bright blue??


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> No, this one is not SW.  It's very very similar to it.  I had one like it last year but sold it.  SW is unmistakable-once you see it and feel it you know what it is.  I don't recall hearing about zipper tracks being changed to bright blue??


I tagged you.


----------



## Sassy

Welcome home hunter green MAB!! It is perfectly smooshy and slightly pebbly, love this leather! Thanks for taking such good care of her @Antonia!


----------



## Antonia

Sassy said:


> Welcome home hunter green MAB!! It is perfectly smooshy and slightly pebbly, love this leather! Thanks for taking such good care of her @Antonia!
> 
> View attachment 5598090
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598091


Congrats @Sassy !!!  I'm so happy she went to a loving home!  I knew you'd be happy with it!!  Your pics look great too!  I could never capture the right color of this bag with my phone no matter how I tried!


----------



## sdkitty

Sassy said:


> Welcome home hunter green MAB!! It is perfectly smooshy and slightly pebbly, love this leather! Thanks for taking such good care of her @Antonia!
> 
> View attachment 5598090
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598091


nice seeing in stay in the "family"


----------



## Sassy

Antonia said:


> Congrats @Sassy !!!  I'm so happy she went to a loving home!  I knew you'd be happy with it!!  Your pics look great too!  I could never capture the right color of this bag with my phone no matter how I tried!


Thank you! It’s a great shade of green. And I’m really liking the MAB size these days!


----------



## sdkitty

Sassy said:


> Thank you! It’s a great shade of green. And I’m really liking the MAB size these days!


I like the MAB size too....I've had several MAMs and sold them all.  I might be tempted to buy another one if a SW came up but I think the MAB straps fit over the shoulder better and the outside pocket is so roomy.


----------



## cleo07

My new-to-me Devotes! 
Mini Devote in Wine (no tag, made in US I think), Studded Devote (color name Noir?). They are sooo nice and smooshy. 
The mini is like new. The studded has some scratches to the bottom studs but I don’t mind at all, I got it for a steal. While the mini is super light I don’t find the large too big or heavy, super comfy.. but I’ll check back after I spend a full day carrying it lol.


----------



## sdkitty

cleo07 said:


> My new-to-me Devotes!
> Mini Devote in Wine (no tag, made in US I think), Studded Devote (color name Noir?). They are sooo nice and smooshy.
> The mini is like new. The studded has some scratches to the bottom studs but I don’t mind at all, I got it for a steal. While the mini is super light I don’t find the large too big or heavy, super comfy.. but I’ll check back after I spend a full day carrying it lol.
> 
> View attachment 5599790
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599791
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599792
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599793
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599794
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599795
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599796


you've been on a Devote binge....very nice - I like the studded one


----------



## jennalovesbags

I don't think I realized they came in mini. Lovely!


----------



## LipglossedX

cleo07 said:


> My new-to-me Devotes!
> Mini Devote in Wine (no tag, made in US I think), Studded Devote (color name Noir?). They are sooo nice and smooshy.
> The mini is like new. The studded has some scratches to the bottom studs but I don’t mind at all, I got it for a steal. While the mini is super light I don’t find the large too big or heavy, super comfy.. but I’ll check back after I spend a full day carrying it lol.
> 
> View attachment 5599790
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599791
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599792
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599793
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599794
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599795
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599796



Beautiful Devotes!!


----------



## cleo07

sdkitty said:


> you've been on a Devote binge....very nice - I like the studded one


I went looking and they are just too good!!


----------



## cleo07

jennalovesbags said:


> I don't think I realized they came in mini. Lovely!


Thanks! The mini still seems very roomy. It is super light weight though.


----------



## cleo07

LipglossedX said:


> Beautiful Devotes!!


Thanks! I am excited to use them this fall


----------



## Antonia

cleo07 said:


> My new-to-me Devotes!
> Mini Devote in Wine (no tag, made in US I think), Studded Devote (color name Noir?). They are sooo nice and smooshy.
> The mini is like new. The studded has some scratches to the bottom studs but I don’t mind at all, I got it for a steal. While the mini is super light I don’t find the large too big or heavy, super comfy.. but I’ll check back after I spend a full day carrying it lol.
> 
> View attachment 5599790
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599791
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599792
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599793
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599794
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599795
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599796


Congrats on BOTH of these beauties!!!  You take amazing photo's - you make me want to buy these bags!!


----------



## sdkitty

cleo07 said:


> I went looking and they are just too good!!


I did similar with marc jacobs bags recently...got three within maybe three months


----------



## cleo07

Antonia said:


> Congrats on BOTH of these beauties!!!  You take amazing photo's - you make me want to buy these bags!!


Thank you! I have loved looking at all your bags so I want to contribute! I would say the Devote is a great add to any collection


----------



## cleo07

sdkitty said:


> I did similar with marc jacobs bags recently...got three within maybe three months


I have loved so many Marc Jacobs bags. I still have 5, but they are old, thicker leather. I’ve bought more recent designs but sold b/c the leather was awful.


----------



## sdkitty

cleo07 said:


> I have loved so many Marc Jacobs bags. I still have 5, but they are old, thicker leather. I’ve bought more recent designs but sold b/c the leather was awful.


yes the old Collection bags are the best


----------



## Sassy

Continuing my green streak, so excited to welcome Jade Matinee to the fam! The leather is soooo soft!


----------



## LipglossedX

Sassy said:


> Continuing my green streak, so excited to welcome Jade Matinee to the fam! The leather is soooo soft!
> 
> View attachment 5610652



Beautiful!!   Not sure if I've seen anyone currently with a Jade one on here?


----------



## Sassy

LipglossedX said:


> Beautiful!!   Not sure if I've seen anyone currently with a Jade one on here?


Thank you! I don’t think so, I’ve only seen pics on old threads!


----------



## Shelby33

Sassy said:


> Continuing my green streak, so excited to welcome Jade Matinee to the fam! The leather is soooo soft!
> 
> View attachment 5610652


Aaaaaaaaahhh!!! Gorgeous!! ¡!!!


----------



## Sassy

Shelby33 said:


> Aaaaaaaaahhh!!! Gorgeous!! ¡!!!


Thank you!


----------



## titania029

I looked over 100 pages of this thread and enjoyed the walk down memory lane. I sold a lot of my RM bags but still have these two. Not sure if they qualify as OS. I couldn’t find a made in tag. Mini matinee and quilted affair. I like that the studs on this affair are flat and not spiky.


----------



## Sassy

titania029 said:


> I looked over 100 pages of this thread and enjoyed the walk down memory lane. I sold a lot of my RM bags but still have these two. Not sure if they qualify as OS. I couldn’t find a made in tag. Mini matinee and quilted affair. I like that the studs on this affair are flat and not spiky.
> 
> View attachment 5616865
> View attachment 5616867


The color on that mini matinee is amazing! what kind of lining does it have?


----------



## titania029

Sassy said:


> The color on that mini matinee is amazing! what kind of lining does it have?


It is a grey striped lining.


----------



## Shelby33

titania029 said:


> I looked over 100 pages of this thread and enjoyed the walk down memory lane. I sold a lot of my RM bags but still have these two. Not sure if they qualify as OS. I couldn’t find a made in tag. Mini matinee and quilted affair. I like that the studs on this affair are flat and not spiky.
> 
> View attachment 5616865
> View attachment 5616867


Gorgeous bags!! I bet the purple leather is super soft!!


----------



## titania029

Shelby33 said:


> Gorgeous bags!! I bet the purple leather is super soft!!


It is very soft! I don't use it very much, unfortunately. It is too small as a daily bag for me, and kinda big as an evening out bag.


----------

